# Mass Effect 3 [Spoiler Tags > Reapers]   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 14, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2012)

so far all dlcs for ME3 (both single player and multiplayer) are free.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 14, 2012)

and they all suck
that's why they are free


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2012)

Prothean 

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 14, 2012)

Javik isn't free. He's $10. He's worth EVERY SIGNLE CENT.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2012)

Not really. Just unlock him from free from your disc  no more Bioware games for me ever again. I bought the fucking thing and 15 minutes later I learned it's all already on the disc, not fragments...

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2012)

> no more Bioware games for me ever again.



Same, unless Dragon Age 3 will blow DA out of the water


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 14, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not really. Just unlock him from free from your disc  no more Bioware games for me ever again. I bought the fucking thing and 15 minutes later I learned it's all already on the disc, not fragments...
> 
> //HbS



WTB Proof, until then, Javik is watching you. ಠಠ_ಠಠ


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> WTB Proof, until then, Javik is watching you. ಠಠ_ಠಠ


What does WTB stand for? Anyway, to unlock Javik as a squadmate, all you have to do is modify a single line in Coalesced.ini

1. Open Coalesced.bin with this 

2. Search for this:
MemberValidCID=22, MemberAvailablePlotLabel=IsSelectableProthean,

3. Replace with this:
MemberValidCID=, MemberAvailablePlotLabel=,

//HbS


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2012)

How is ME3 dlc heavy ? ME2 had tonnes of dlc about 5-6 GB worth if not more so getting a GOTY version would make sense.

ME3 has Javik and this extended ending , what else ? Unless you're talking about mp stuff ( which i don't play ) which i don't know about


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 14, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> What does WTB stand for? Anyway, to unlock Javik as a squadmate, all you have to do is modify a single line in Coalesced.ini
> 
> 1. Open Coalesced.bin with this
> 
> ...



Want To Buy. It's an MMO term I use, a buncha times. I don't have the comptuer version, so instead of me buying 3 games, I'm just going say "you're full of crap."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2012)

Anarch said:


> How is ME3 dlc heavy ? ME2 had tonnes of dlc about 5-6 GB worth if not more so getting a GOTY version would make sense.
> 
> ME3 has Javik and this extended ending , what else ? Unless you're talking about mp stuff ( which i don't play ) which i don't know about


There are only 3 singleplayer DLCs - Javik, extended ending, and now the Leviathan mission.


Sedaiv said:


> I don't have the comptuer version, so instead of me buying 3 games, I'm just going say "you're full of crap."


Wait what.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 14, 2012)

I got the 360 version. I'm not going out and hunting down ME 1, 2 and 3 for the PC.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Prothean
> 
> //HbS





Sedaiv said:


> Javik isn't free. He's $10. He's worth EVERY SIGNLE CENT.



Oh right. I bought him with my ME3 copy so that slipped my mind. 

but Javik is worth ten bucks so its all good.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2012)

> still playing ME3


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2012)

^lol

actually i'm playing ME2 again now , to get a Tali save to use with the new ME3 endings


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I got the 360 version. I'm not going out and hunting down ME 1, 2 and 3 for the PC.


And how exactly does this connect to what I said? And why would you buy all 3 for PC when it's only ME3 Javik DLC we're talking about? You drunk?


Mist Puppet said:


> Oh right. I bought him with my ME3 copy so that slipped my mind.
> 
> but Javik is worth ten bucks so its all good.


Not really. Well, a matter of perspective. I don't mind DLC... except for day 1 DLC, and especially those that are done a month before release.

//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not really. Well, a matter of perspective. I don't mind DLC... except for day 1 DLC, and especially those that are done a month before release.
> 
> //HbS



but Javik is a Brothean. That alone is worth ten bucks. Everything else is just icing on the cake.

and day one dlc, i ain't touching that issue with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 14, 2012)

Better touch it, and violently, or it's going to become a common practice.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2012)

Vino said:


> > still playing ME3



nothing else has come out that's worth a shit this year


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2012)

jarvik ain't worth a fucking cent more than standard edition

he's an ok character and only adds to the prothean context


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 15, 2012)

Muk said:


> jarvik ain't worth a fucking cent more than standard edition
> 
> he's an ok character and only adds to the prothean context





> he's an ok character





> *ok character*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2012)

Javik's cool, but not as cool as people make him out to be.

"Are you a real living Prothean?"
"As opposed to a dead fake one?"

was his only truly good line.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Oh right. I bought him with my ME3 copy so that slipped my mind.
> 
> but Javik is worth ten bucks so its all good.



As did I, but I'm just saying in general. From Ashes is $10 but worth it. God bless Collectors Edition.



Hunted by sister said:


> And how exactly does this connect to what I said? And why would you buy all 3 for PC when it's only ME3 Javik DLC we're talking about? You drunk?
> 
> Not really. Well, a matter of perspective. I don't mind DLC... except for day 1 DLC, and especially those that are done a month before release.
> 
> //HbS



Because this series is worth playing from ME1, and I'm gonna be honest, I like Conrad Verner. I also like shooting him in the foot to scare him, or atleast teh way he cries like Bolin. 

Day 1 DLC is fine, I don't see why people are bitching. Either get it, or shut up.



Muk said:


> jarvik ain't worth a fucking cent more than standard edition
> 
> he's an ok character and only adds to the prothean context



ಠಠ_ಠಠ

You failed at Mass Effect. No wonder you have negative rep if you cannot see why Javik is the best squadmate ever.



Hunted by sister said:


> Javik's cool, but not as cool as people make him out to be.
> 
> "Are you a real living Prothean?"
> "As opposed to a dead fake one?"
> ...



ಠಠ_ಠಠ

You don't play enough missions with Javik in your squad, do you? After playing the game with him in my squad on Insanity, he's earned his right to be there. I'm just saying, Vanguard Shepard with Liara and Javik, fights are done in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Better touch it, and violently, or it's going to become a common practice.
> 
> //HbS


Wise words seeing as ME3 was heavily EA seeing how much they could piece meal out in this specific game with DLC.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

EA sucks. Everything they touch turns to shit. Proven fact.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 15, 2012)

Matt Smith with an Omni Tool!


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2012)

What is Doctor Who doing with an Omni-tool?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't know if this was posted, but damn I can't wait to get this class:


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the first comment. 



> Sweet mother of cheese!!!
> IS THAT A KATANA!?!?!


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2012)

That Firebase London looks so much better aesthetically, than alot of the maps we have now. 

The open area looks like a giant death trap gameplay-wise though.




Here's gameplay of Firebase Rio with the new Destroyer Soldier class.



Holy fuck that grenade toss spam


----------



## Faustus (Jul 16, 2012)

Agh, people still bitching 

Let's discuss something else:



Though I know that this topic eventually will turn into discussion about another fail by BW


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 16, 2012)

Can someone do me a favor?  Since I cannot log onto Biowares forums for whatever reason (instantly logs me out the moment I log in, I DO NOT GET IT) can someone leave some hate mail? 

Seriously, I found out yesterday that Bioware decided to nuke the SHIT out of the Widow and the Infiltrator. What the fuck? Why is Bioware nuking everything good and unique to Multiplayer such as the Striker and Falcon (good weapon, kinda sucks in multi now). From what me and a few PUGS talked about, they're nuking all the good weapons like the Geth Plasma SMG, Widow, Stryker, Falcon, Claymore, Carnifax, Scorpion and any other weapon that's good and not making the new DLC weapons awesome... if you fucking can pack them. 

I've still yet to get a Krogan Sentinel let alone any of hte new DLC weapons. I'm seriously done with Multiplayer, all my weapons are now trash along with the Infiltrator and Engineer. What's next? More nuking to Soldiers & Vanguards? It's bad enough Adrenaline Rush doesn't slow down time in multiplayer, will Biotic Charge stop restoring Barriers or do half the damage? 

I'm pretty sure Bioware is canadian for failure.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2012)

>that feel when I don't even care about MP
>that feel when I don't even care about the upcoming DLCs
>that feel when I don't even care about future releases from Bioware
>that feel when Bioware


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2012)

*GET OUT WITH YOUR FEELS!*

Oh who am I kidding? I have feels too.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm done buying anything from EA myself. I'm just getting DLCs for ME3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> EA sucks. Everything they touch turns to shit. Proven fact.



Just like Crapcom?. Though I blame DLC for every fail thats happening right now. All they do now is sell a half-assed game with tons of disc-locked content and will sell probably a shit load more of DLCs. Who the fuck invented DLC anyway? I wish his dick gets eaten off by killer ants or something..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait what!?!?!?!?  They nerfed the Widow and Infiltrator?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2012)

Vino said:


> > still playing ME3



If your not playing it why would you post here?

And EA are the video game equivalent to Reapers, hopefully they will go bankrupt before they get another chance to kick ME in the balls.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> If your not playing it why would you post here?
> 
> And EA are the video game equivalent to Reapers, hopefully they will go bankrupt before they get another chance to kick ME in the balls.



Because I can.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 17, 2012)

Any word for PS3 release of Earth DLC?

We are always fucking last....


----------



## The Boss (Jul 17, 2012)

Skip to 1:20



[YOUTUBE]3bkKPqOUvsE[/YOUTUBE]

Everything else can suck a dick.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 17, 2012)

Some people are just so damn good at this game, solo'd the new difficulty a few hours after it came out


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 17, 2012)

just seen a new kind of objective... escorting what I suspect is a drone to a specified point.

I think it comes with the new DLC..

edit: ^ I heard. Incredible stuff.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2012)

The drone one is pretty great if everyone is in the circle because the objective get's completed in no time flat.

However if you have a bunch of dumbfucks in your party well then it's going to take a hell of a long time to escort it


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2012)

Too many fucking glitches with my Cerberus or Krogan Vanguard in this game

Fuck this game

And I don't mean Will Smiff!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, they really nerfed the Infiltrator and Widow.  I used to be able to finish Gold with around 100,000 points.  Not sure what I'm ending at now because for some reason I keep on getting disconnected after Wave 8.  But up to that point, I'm nowhere near my former score.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2td4j3P3AxU&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLkp9FpMRlRSat8AdO_UoDnQ[/YOUTUBE]

Lol I wish this was the ending this is so damn funny.
"You mean my choices matter!?!"


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 18, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> >that feel when I don't even care about MP
> >that feel when I don't even care about the upcoming DLCs
> >that feel when I don't even care about future releases from Bioware
> >that feel when Bioware



Bioware is dead to me. lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2012)

I?m not that much of a MP guy (yeah yeah, I suck, so what?! ), but I gotta say the Rio Map looks great (did more sight seeing than fighting Reapers ).

And damn, I?m fucking late to the party


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm done with Multiplayer. They nuked ALL the good weapons in Multiplayer, and both the Vanguards & Infiltrators (The classes I play) and Decoy couldn't pul aggro from you if your life depended on it. I know because EVERY REAPER WAS IGNORING IT. Fuck ME3 Multiplayer, god damn EA.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 19, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I'm done with Multiplayer. They nuked ALL the good weapons in Multiplayer, and both the Vanguards & Infiltrators (The classes I play) and Decoy couldn't pul aggro from you if your life depended on it. I know because EVERY REAPER WAS IGNORING IT. Fuck ME3 Multiplayer, god damn EA.



I see the term "aggro" being thrown around alot lately - has this system been implemented, or was it there from the beginning (only know bout aggro from WoW...as I said, not an MP type of guy ) and it?s only been improved or something?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 19, 2012)

Aggro is how much threat you're tossing out, just like WoW (a lot of WoW players also play ME shockingly). The Decoy use to drag ANYONE that's not a player to it, but now, I'm lucky if it pulls ONE too it. They always run to me or my teammates.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFR4socSv_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 21, 2012)

I DON'T GET IT! *Kicks over computer monitor into Pit O' Death* I should note, it looks too dumb for me to check out


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFR4socSv_E[/YOUTUBE]



What the hell is this? lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2012)

I beat Platinum for the first time last night.  Pretty sure the only reason we did so well was because one guy kept on spamming Missile Launchers.  I don't even know how many he had...well over ten I would say, which is strange because I thought the limit was ten?  He shot about two per round.


----------



## Tragic (Jul 22, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I beat Platinum for the first time last night.  Pretty sure the only reason we did so well was because one guy kept on spamming Missile Launchers.  I don't even know how many he had...well over ten I would say, which is strange because I thought the limit was ten?  He shot about two per round.



That guy was a missile glitcher. I'm pretty sure the limit is 5 now. Might be wrong.

It's impossible to find a Platinum game without glitchers. =/ BW needs to do something about them.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking at some of the new N7 classes on the wiki and youtube and damn they look awesome. Especially the N7 Fury and Shadow. 

Gotta update my gold status so I can play these mofos.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got done playing Mass Effect 2 


*Spoiler*: __ 



HALF OF MY TEAM FUCKING DIED

I don't understand. I did all of their loyalty missions, I even went Paragon hoping there would be no negative consequences. Miranda died, Tali died, the Assassin......that robot thingy (Geth)


then my crew were abducted by the Reapers, and half of them were killed when they were processed. I fucking hate this game but I love it at the same time. Why would you kill half my team


----------



## Anarch (Jul 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> I just got done playing Mass Effect 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You probably didn't pick the correct members for the different teams in the final mission. OR didn't get their upgrades.Yeah I know there are so many things to get right to keep them alive 


*Spoiler*: _Survival Team Members Guide_ 




Have a loyal legion or tali enter the ducts.
Have either a loyal Miranda, or Garrus ( possibly Zaeed too) lead the fire teams.
Either a loyal Jack or Samara to keep the biotic barrier up.
Get a loyal mordin to escort the crew back (he's the weakest)
You'll want to keep grunt, garrus and zaeed back to hold the line, because they each have very strong defending points (The game calculates how many of these "points" you have, and if you don't have enough the computer randomly selects the weakest crew member to die. So this would have been mordin.) Basically for the last squad selection screen, you don't want to choose grunt, garrus or zaeed. Anyone else who is loyal is fine ( I took Samara and Thane ).




In addition make sure ALL squad mates are LOYAL and you get all the Normandy UPGRADES. The upgrade a squad member offers you is crucial to his/her survival.

And your crew were processed because you did other missions after they got abducted. You can't , you have to go save them straight away. So do everything ( specially Legion's loyalty mission) before that. Essentially AFTER EDI tells you that the reaper IFF is ready you should ONLY do Legion's loyalty mission.

EDIT : oh also you have to able to pacify BOTH Miranda and Jack when they fight and again BOTH Tali and Legion when they go at it. You'll need high para/reneg for this.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 23, 2012)

^heh. I did all that without looking at any guides  It just came... natural 


as for the ME3 multiplayer, I still haven't played anything higher than silver. I tried gold once.. didn't end well 


My weapons are pretty shit  And I dont wanna use MS points to buy those packs. Guess I'll be stuck at the lower levels for a while yet.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 23, 2012)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^heh. I did all that without looking at any guides  It just came... natural



yeah me too , because i'm a completionist , i like doing everything there is to be done in a game.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> I just got done playing Mass Effect 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Either because you suck or didn't think right. Okay, here's how to make everyone survive, assuming you have all the DLC characters too...

Buy the following: Heavy Armor Upgrade (jacob has it, it saves Jack), Heavy Shielding (Saves Kasumi/Legion/Tali in Shielding Core), Thanix Cannon (saves Thane/Garrus).

Tell Jacob to stand down, and send Kasumi, Legion or Tali Zora into the duck, and have either Jacob, Miranda or Garrus lead the other team. Send anyone Loyal back to the Normandy, best to send Mordin as he has THE LOWEST armor & shielding. Have either Jacob, Miranda or Garrus lead the distraction team while you have Jack or Samara/Morinth hold the Biotic Barrier. 

During the final push to the Reaper leaving behind Zaeed, Garrus and/or Grunt will cause Mordin, Tali, Samara/Morinth and any other unloyal/low armor party members to survive. Any unloyal people will die in the fall.

That's how you ear No One Left Behind and have everyone alive for Mass Effect 3.

Zaeed is NOT a good team leader, he will cause your tech specialist to die or he'll die himself. 

To save your team, before you board the Derilect Reaper, you need to have everyones loyalties FIRST. Whe ntalking to Legion after reactivating him, you'll immedately get his Loyalty Mission as well as go straight onto it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 23, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Aggro is how much threat you're tossing out, just like WoW (a lot of WoW players also play ME shockingly). The Decoy use to drag ANYONE that's not a player to it, but now, I'm lucky if it pulls ONE too it. They always run to me or my teammates.



Ah okay! Only played WoW once I think, when they made it free till level 10 or something...

And lol at the irony...the last few playthroughs I played ME2 I had to see how I can specifically kill someone


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 23, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah okay! Only played WoW once I think, when they made it free till level 10 or something...
> 
> And lol at the irony...the last few playthroughs I played ME2 I had to see how I can specifically kill someone



You can get a lot of people killed actually, and at different times. THe only one guaranteed to die at one point is Jack because there's noone that can be swapped out. If you didn't recrui Kasumi and sold Legion, if you got Tali in your party you can get Thane killed, if he's in your party, it'll be Garrus that'll die. If you didn't recruit Thane and had Garrus in your party, it'll be Zaeed if you didn't recruit him either it'll be Grunt.

But yeah, here's the list for you if you want to see someone else die in the Normandy, remember, sometimes you gotta hold off on recruiting/activating some in order for others to die. 

?Heavy Ship Armor: Jack 
?Multicore Shielding: Kasumi, Legion, Tali, Thane, Garrus, Zaeed, Grunt 
?Thanix Cannon: Thane, Garrus, Zaeed, Grunt, Jack, Samara/Morinth


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 23, 2012)

So ME went from Epic RPG, to Online Multi-Player game. LOL interesting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 24, 2012)

Tragic said:


> That guy was a missile glitcher. I'm pretty sure the limit is 5 now. Might be wrong.
> 
> It's impossible to find a Platinum game without glitchers. =/ BW needs to do something about them.



Didn't realize you could glitch missiles.  Kinda glad someone did though, because there's no way I could have won, not with how badly they nerfed the Infiltrator and Widow.


----------



## Tragic (Jul 24, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Didn't realize you could glitch missiles.  Kinda glad someone did though, because there's no way I could have won, not with how badly they nerfed the Infiltrator and Widow.



Well, Bioware just fixed it now so you won't be seeing any more of them.

And they only nerfed the infiltrator, not the Widow or Black widow as far as I know. The nerf was:

Tactical Cloak duration, if specced for damage is now about 4 seconds instead of 8.
15% Damage decrease for Tactical cloak.

The duration is incredibly annoying but the damage didn't make that big of a difference.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, someone said the Widow was nerfed earlier as well, and because I shoot while I'm cloaked, I didn't know.

And I think the damage thing makes a huge difference.  One example I noticed: On Gold, Cannibals take two torso shots now instead of one.  And it takes me a lot longer to take down Geth Primes now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2012)

New Challenge:



I'm liking the Allied Goal Success Reward.


----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2012)

God this game...

Hey guys. I just recently restarted my game. I can't shake the fact that half my team died in ME2.

What do you guys suggest? Should I play through Mass Effect 3 with my Mass Effect 2 character? Would it make the story connect with me and my decisions more?

I feel really bad...like ME2 offered so much when it came to characters, and the exploration of different worlds (some I never visited) and alien races I never read about.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> God this game...
> 
> Hey guys. I just recently restarted my game. I can't shake the fact that half my team died in ME2.
> 
> ...



It was your first playthrough, so yes, continue on with it. That first playthrough with all of the successes and failures will be more memorable than those that come after. You can see what you missed in your second playthrough.


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't believe this thread is one of the mostly active ones.

How's Earth DLC?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 26, 2012)

No, Import your Shepard.

yes the Window was nuked. I've been using it since week one. It got nuked and doesn't do a fraction as much damage any more.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> I can't believe this thread is one of the mostly active ones.
> 
> How's Earth DLC?



I've only played on one of the new maps once, but it was pretty good.  Haven't unlocked any new characters or weapons, but they look tight.


----------



## Tragic (Jul 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> I can't believe this thread is one of the mostly active ones.
> 
> How's Earth DLC?



The Destroyer, Demolisher, Fury and Shadow are all top tier. They're all pretty great.
Slayer is in the middle. It can be effective with a good player.
Paladin sucks. Horribly.

I've only unlocked that Destroyer, Slayer and Paladin though. =/

As for the weapons, the Typhoon is absolutely insane. So is the Piranha.

Acolyte is most likely the worst gun in the game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2012)

even worse than the Eagle?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone get annoyed by the fact that the Geth believe in souls at all? I mean... really? When they asked if they had one I couldn't tell them "No, but neither do we/it doesn't matter".   

Am I the only one?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't believe what this game has turned into... Focused on MP... When the single player was what made this game. Its so sad I want to sell my MEs but I'm still hoping for some sort of dlc that will make things all better...


----------



## Tragic (Jul 27, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> even worse than the Eagle?



MUCH worse. I couldn't even believe it was that bad. There's a minority of people who say it's good for stripping shields and barriers but I think it's just garbage all around. 



narutoXhinata=love said:


> I can't believe what this game has turned into... Focused on MP... When the single player was what made this game. Its so sad I want to sell my MEs but I'm still hoping for some sort of dlc that will make things all better...



If there was no multiplayer, I feel like that game could have been incredible. =/

And no dlc will fix what has already happened. I have no intention on buying anything ME3 related.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 27, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Does anyone get annoyed by the fact that the Geth believe in souls at all? I mean... really? When they asked if they had one I couldn't tell them "No, but neither do we/it doesn't matter".
> 
> Am I the only one?



Well, they were created by organics and their collective knowledge is largely based on that of organics, so it would make sense that they would be curious about the idea or concept of a soul. Since they are not organic, they cannot know or claim to experience what a soul actually is, as defined by organics, so they can only rely upon the views and opinions of organics in this regard.



narutoXhinata=love said:


> I can't believe what this game has turned into... Focused on MP... When the single player was what made this game. Its so sad I want to sell my MEs but I'm still hoping for some sort of dlc that will make things all better...



Well, the MP is what keeps a lot of people playing. I only recently continued with my second playthrough after months of not playing SP, ending dlc aside, but it's still hard to have much motivation to replay it. I did finally get to see Thane vs Kai Leng though, since Thane was dead in my first playthrough. So much pwnage compared to Kirrahe's intervention. Too bad this is my renegade playthrough... so many conflicting emotions when it came to Mordin and the Krogan. Renegade Shep feels dead inside.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I can't believe what this game has turned into... Focused on MP... When the single player was what made this game. Its so sad I want to sell my MEs but I'm still hoping for some sort of dlc that will make things all better...



MP is fun and doesn't detract from the single player at all. 

Though I will say if there was no MP, I doubt anybody would be playing this game after that ending.



Tragic said:


> MUCH worse. I couldn't even believe it was that bad. There's a minority of people who say it's good for stripping shields and barriers but I think it's just garbage all around.



Wow, didn't even think that was possible.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 28, 2012)

@FFLN
That's what made ME2 for me. Renegade Shep could be the perfect asshole, but still achieve the best possible result. In ME3, Renegade Shep is just a rude idiot who'd kill everyone not on his team.


Mist Puppet said:


> MP is fun and doesn't detract from the single player at all.


Every second and asset spent on multiplayer is a second or an asset NOT spent on singleplayer.

//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Every second and asset spent on multiplayer is a second or an asset NOT spent on singleplayer.
> 
> //HbS



I really doubt cutting out multiplayer would have changed the quality of the game dramatically enough to make any sort of noticeable difference.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm still not playing. The packs I waste cold hard cash on never give me SHIT. The weakened Widow and Falcon also piss me off. Plus the weakened Infiltrator is the killing blow for me.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 28, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Does anyone get annoyed by the fact that the Geth believe in souls at all? I mean... really? When they asked if they had one I couldn't tell them "No, but neither do we/it doesn't matter".
> 
> Am I the only one?



The soul thing is more or less (at least mythically) a requirement for a sentient being - more or less what every synthetic wants to become ( well, ultimately, as we saw in ME3...They dissed the dyson sphere for this )



narutoXhinata=love said:


> I can't believe what this game has turned into... Focused on MP... When the single player was what made this game. Its so sad I want to sell my MEs but I'm still hoping for some sort of dlc that will make things all better...



The thing is, it has nothing to do with the SP team. That?s what BW said and that?s how it is. Doesn?t mean the budget they had for MP would have went to the SP department.
But people just don?t get it...

And well, this brings in lots of money, to say the least.



Sedaiv said:


> I'm still not playing. The packs I waste cold hard cash on never give me SHIT. The weakened Widow and Falcon also piss me off. Plus the weakened Infiltrator is the killing blow for me.



You...bought packs?! xD 
I still have some points on my account, but I wait for the next SP DLC to spend it. Although I must recognize I also thought about buying a SPECTRE Pack or whatever they?re called...but then I realized it wasn?t worth it, especially since I only play MP very rarely...


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 28, 2012)

I use to play Multiplayer a lot. I still don't got the Krogan Sentinel, Vorcha Soldier or Phoenix Adept. Now there's more classes? WTF. I keep getting weapon upgrades that I ALREADY HAVE, AND I keep getting classes that I have unlocked EVERYTHING for. GOd knows how many Humans, Quarian (female) and Salarians I've gotten...


----------



## Anarch (Jul 28, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> The thing is, it has nothing to do with the SP team. *That?s what BW said and that?s how it is.* Doesn?t mean the budget they had for MP would have went to the SP department.
> But people just don?t get it...



Yes because Bioware doesn't lie  

Anyway my take on the MP thing is that thousands of people are playing and loving it which automatically makes it a success , there's nothing the handful of us who don't play mp can say which will change that. 
I'm just sad people will remember this once legendary franchise for the MP more than the SP as it should have been.


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2012)

I remember watching a 30 minute "Why Mass Effect 3 sucked" youtube video, and it went into the dephs of Star Trek. Anyone remember what it was called/


----------



## FFLN (Jul 28, 2012)

That wasn't the title, and it wasn't griping about the game as a whole, but rather, just the endings. Haven't seen if he's updated his opinion since the ending dlc.

I think this is the video you're talking about though:


----------



## Sedaiv (Jul 30, 2012)

It's still funny how people will defend the indoctrination theory, despite it being proven wrong with the new endings.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 30, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I really doubt cutting out multiplayer would have changed the quality of the game dramatically enough to make any sort of noticeable difference.


We'll never know. It'd be a couple of additional missions, probably.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 31, 2012)

So I unlocked the Omni-Blade attachment for Assault Rifles in multiplayer.  Just found it funny how the Assault Rifles have the high-tech blade and the Shotguns get a metal blade.

Also, I played in a match with the third highest level player in the world.  He was really good.  Sometimes you meet people who have a high level but only got it because they played so much.  Not this guy, he had the skills to back himself up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 3, 2012)

So the new Leviathan DLC _"creates an additional rift in your ending"_.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 3, 2012)

unless that can give a conventional means of victory where leviathan + 6000 war assets + reject = win
no point


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 3, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I can't believe what this game has turned into... Focused on MP... When the single player was what made this game. Its so sad I want to sell my MEs but I'm still hoping for some sort of dlc that will make things all better...



Make sure you slit your throat with one the CDs while your at it.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 3, 2012)

have to sort of agree
if bioware put 1/2 the all the current effort of MP into the endings they would have been worthy of series 
maybe


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 3, 2012)

Why are people still playing this?


----------



## Jesus (Aug 3, 2012)

Gameplay vid of the Leviathan DLC (some spoilers obviously)




Deep water combat/exploration? Count me in.  Time to kick some Cthulu ass?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> Why are people still playing this?



Cause multiplayer  is fun as  hell and the main game  is awesome?

Bring  on leviathan!



> I can't believe what this game has turned into... Focused on MP... When the single player was what made this game. Its so sad I want to sell my MEs but I'm still hoping for some sort of dlc that will make things all better...


 If people didn't Cry about the ending you would of gotten Single player DLC sooner, to say its all about the MP is crap too its  just what was a valuable since Bitching Pushed back their plans, and they give it to you  for free, Bio ware  aren't your fucking slaves


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2012)

Day 1 pirate.


----------



## EJ (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't understand this. Yes, I'm playing Mass Effect 3 (prefer mass effect 2 more), if the ending is what sells the game short....then I guess I'll just be half pissed and amazed that the creators of this game could construct something so unique and complicated.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> unless that can give a conventional means of victory where leviathan + 6000 war assets + reject = win
> no point



THIS. 

Give me conventional victory. Or give me the _Klendagon Weapon_.




> Klendagon's most striking feature is, of course, the Great Rift valley that stretches across the southern hemisphere. What is most fascinating about the Rift is that it does not appear to be natural. The geological record suggests it is the result of* a "glancing blow" by a mass accelerator round of unimaginable destructive power*. This occurred some thirty-seven million years ago.





That's what "killed" the Derelict Reaper.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 3, 2012)

FUCK THE CRUCIBLE
Let's build the weapon that if it misses a reaper
IT STILL DESTROYS IT


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

Still waiting for that take back omega dlc with Aria that they damn well better make


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope that Aria DLC gets cancel like how DA2's DLC did. :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2012)

Their is no conventional victory. Sorry your shounen  "well win if we try really hard" bull shit doesn't fly here


----------



## emROARS (Aug 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> unless that can give a conventional means of victory where leviathan + 6000 war assets + reject = win
> no point



I've never actually thought of this idea before.

That's a brilliant way to add in Leviathan omg and it ties everything up neatly. 

But I doubt this will happen.

Oh and the new reaper info, shouldn't that be included into the main game anyway?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2012)

emROARS said:


> Oh and the new reaper info, shouldn't that be included into the main game anyway?



Not Really, Ripley didn't know shit about the aliens yet she still beat them


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> I hope that Aria DLC gets cancel like how DA2's DLC did. :ho


----------



## DedValve (Aug 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Their is no conventional victory. Sorry your shounen  "well win if we try really hard" bull shit doesn't fly here



It's worked so far up until the ending?

Genophage that's plagued and endangered a species for centuries? No problem!

Conflict between Quarians and Geths thats been going on for 300 years? Well I _guess _I could squeeze that in before toonami space airs. 

Suicide Mission that no one has ever come back from that requires a small team to infiltrate the collector base that has already kidnapped hundreds of millions of humans? _Fiiiiine _if I have to, but only if I get to bang someone before hand.

Convincing the alien council that one of their most respected and brightest spectres is actually double crossing them? Only if it means I get to recruit one of the most badass teamates of all time at the same time!

Go toe to toe with a reaper and dodge its lasers while blasting it with my own? Yawn, lets make things more interesting, lets make the laser take it's TIME charging so I can dodge reapers left and right, that way it won't be totally boring, while I'm at it, I'll have sex with a few krogans at the same time. 

Plenty of shounen in this series.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 3, 2012)

because you didnt buy enough dlc


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 3, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> I hope that Aria DLC gets cancel like how DA2's DLC did. :ho


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> Why are people still playing this?



Cause I still like the universe. And it?s actually the only game I play... 
Even though I like the idea of a "Refuse Victory", I?m pretty content with the EC endings and that?s that for me. No what ifs, nothing. It?s still Bioware?s story, they could have done it way better, but they didn?t - tough luck! But I?m still having fun playing the game, so I?m still going to play it!

I?ll probably buy the DLC, looks pretty good. Especially the underwater segment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2012)

Because it wasn't that type of story

the fact  entire planets of people died should of clued you into that.

This  is a Story about loss, Sacrifice, Compromise, and Choice.

you want a Happy ending where You get babies an picnics go watch a Disney movie


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Genophage that's plagued and endangered a species for centuries? No problem!


 At the cost of a close friend, and the compromise of using unethical research data 




> Conflict between Quarians and Geths thats been going on for 300 years? Well I _guess _I could squeeze that in before toonami space airs.


At the sacrifice of another close friend, one you can completely throw a way , and some people say didn't even matter cause  he wasn't the same type of person as them 



> Suicide Mission that no one has ever come back from that requires a small team to infiltrate the collector base that has already kidnapped hundreds of millions of humans? _Fiiiiine _if I have to, but only if I get to bang someone before hand.


 Accomplished by using you  head not trying really hard.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Because it wasn't that type of story
> 
> the fact  entire planets of people died should of clued you into that.
> 
> ...



...

Please remove yourself from this thread, thanks.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2012)

Vino said:


> ...
> 
> Please remove yourself from this thread, thanks.



Thank you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2012)

Vino said:


> ...
> 
> Please remove yourself from this thread, thanks.







.....Make me.

Seriously


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2012)

^ You know for all his machismo the guy is your pic is dead right ?? 

Anyway Aria dlc would be superb , I don't play MP so it would be the only thing to look forward for me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ^ You know for all his machismo the guy is your pic is dead right ??


 yes   Why Do the badasses always die first




> Anyway Aria dlc would be superb , I don't play MP so it would be the only thing to look forward for me.


 Same here maybe we would get her as a temp squad mate, a nice convient way to get one of the MP bonnus  powers into SP


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> .....Make me.
> 
> Seriously


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Because it wasn't that type of story
> 
> the fact  entire planets of people died should of clued you into that.
> 
> This  is a Story about loss, Sacrifice, Compromise, and Choice.


You're wrong.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 4, 2012)

My ignore list grows ever larger.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 4, 2012)

Its not that hard to do an impossible suicide mission if you just use your head?

...well then did shepard go dumb in the last 5 minutes of speaking with god child? Was there an invisible idiot ball he was holding or something?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Its not that hard to do an impossible suicide mission if you just use your head?
> 
> ...well then did shepard go dumb in the last 5 minutes of speaking with god child? Was there an invisible idiot ball he was holding or something?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpflEPzZoN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Aug 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpflEPzZoN8[/YOUTUBE]



Maybe Casey was holding it during the final pages of the script


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2012)

> Its not that hard to do an impossible suicide mission if you just use your head?
> 
> ...well then did shepard go dumb in the last 5 minutes of speaking with god child? Was there an invisible idiot ball he was holding or something?


 He didn't go dumb, well unless you go with refuse, he used the options available to him, if you can come up with another option i'd love to hear it



Hunted by sister said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> //HbS


No i'm not and you know it.


----------



## EJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Holy fucking shit

can you guys learn to spoiler tag?

goddamn.


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2012)

Get out        

Where's Wrex the bouncer when you need him


----------



## Anarch (Aug 5, 2012)

Game's been out for months , no one's going to spoiler tag anymore , we did when it was new.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2012)

People still spoil tag in other game threads. 

You guys spoil main points of the game.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 5, 2012)

The only other game thread I follow is the Skyrim one , no one spoiler tags there either.

And yeah people here will go into huge arguments about the plot ,( mainly endings) every now and then so if you don't want spoilers stay away at those times.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2012)

Appreciate the info mang


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No i'm not and you know it.


How is ME about sacrifice? Yeah, people die. En masse. Like in any war. It happened in Halo too, and it wasn't about sacrifice. Nor Prototypes. Or Crysis. Or F.E.A.R. Or Baldur's Gate. Or Darksiders. Or Starcraft. Etc etc.

The only moment in ME where you're forced to sacrifice something, it's leaving behind a teammate on Virmire, and even then it's a simple choice, keep Ashley alive. 

Other deaths are just you fucking up. 

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Because it wasn't that type of story
> 
> the fact  entire planets of people died should of clued you into that.
> 
> ...



losses are losses

tough choices sure

but ME was never about sacrifice


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 5, 2012)

Leviathan looks pimp. ME is about sacrificing. What will Shepard sacrifice to ascertain absolute victory?

In my case:
Kaiden Alenko (ME1)
1/3 of the Alliance Fleets (ME1)
The Collector Base (ME2)
Mordin Solus (ME3)
Thane Krios (ME3)
EDI (ME3)
Legion (ME3)
The Geth (ME3)
Commander Tia Shepard/Commander Derek Shepard/Commander Jane Shepard/Commander Bobby Shepard

Yeah, I totally got what i wanted: Peace.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 5, 2012)

ME was about Synthetics vs Organics and the grey area that not all synthetics (not even the Reapers if Sovereign is to be believed) are truly evil.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> What will Shepard sacrifice to ascertain absolute victory?
> 
> In my case:
> Kaiden Alenko (ME1)


 1


Sedaiv said:


> 1/3 of the Alliance Fleets (ME1)


 Or Destiny Ascension. Those are battle losses, not a sacrifice.


Sedaiv said:


> The Collector Base (ME2)


How is that a sacrifice? 50% optional, too


Sedaiv said:


> Mordin Solus (ME3)


 2


Sedaiv said:


> Thane Krios (ME3)


 Lost fight, not a sacrifice.


Sedaiv said:


> EDI (ME3)


 33% optional


Sedaiv said:


> Legion (ME3)


 3


Sedaiv said:


> The Geth (ME3)


 33% optional


Sedaiv said:


> Commander Tia Shepard/Commander Derek Shepard/Commander Jane Shepard/Commander Bobby Shepard


25% optional. And in one outcome you dont' actually die, you ascend.

Not much, considering ME is like total of 120 hours of gameplay.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 5, 2012)

DedValve said:


> ME was about Synthetics vs Organics and the grey area that not all synthetics (not even the Reapers if Sovereign is to be believed) are truly evil.



The Reapers are tools of evil while the Catalyst IS evil. But fully understand your point, and the Catalysts point. Does fire declare war? No, it's doing what it's meant to do, just as the Reapers are doing what they're programmed to do. They're still dead meat in my book.



Hunted by sister said:


> 1
> Or Destiny Ascension. Those are battle losses, not a sacrifice.
> 
> How is that a sacrifice? 50% optional, too
> ...



Shepard CONFIRMS that he/she sacrificed the Naval Fleet to save the Destination Ascention, otherwise she/he CONFIRMS she/he sacrificed the Council.

The knowledge that's gainable from the Enemy was stored on the Collector Base, but fact is: I chose to destroy the base because of the atrocities that went on. It's just like how I'd burn Auschwitz to the ground if I had a chance. 

You had Mordin die? You must have either took or sent the Heavy Armors away, or you just suck at ME2.

I chose to talk to him, in turn I chose to have him protect the Counciler Valern. I sacrificed him, his blood is on my hands.

No, 100% in my book. Synthesis isn't an option, it's taking away the organics ability to have free will. They don't have a choice in becoming Technorganic. That also proves what Saren said in Mass Effect correct. I'm not giving in to that Turian. Control is just a slap in the face of Admiral David Anderson, Thane Krios, Mordin Solus, Kaiden Alenko, and all other members of my team and the Normandy if I allow the Reapers to live. Mass Effect is about overcoming and beating the odds. Victory isn't complete until EVERY Reaper is destroyed, hence: why Destroy is the CANON AND CORRECT option.

Shepard NEVER ascends. Shepard becomes a tool for the Reapers. The Catalyst knows it, hence why they SMILE when you choose the Destroy Ending.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Sedaiv said:
> 
> 
> > Shepard CONFIRMS that he/she sacrificed the Naval Fleet to save the Destination Ascention, otherwise she/he CONFIRMS she/he sacrificed the Council.
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUS2mfzXS3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Leviathan looks pimp. ME is about sacrificing. What will Shepard sacrifice to ascertain absolute victory?
> 
> In my case:
> Kaiden Alenko (ME1)
> ...



This.



Thank you.

You can also sacrifice the krogan's future


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh my fucking god 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Why! I had to kill Legion! (it wasn't really him, it was the other one that replaced him) and all he wanted was to allow the Geth to have free thoughts! 

God...it was so fucking painful watching him look at Shepard telling him he wouldn't allow him to bring the Geth. 

GOD FUCK

Why did this game make me choose between this


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 6, 2012)

You didn't have to kill him.  You can broker peace between the Geth and Quarians.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, in my options I had to. I was only given two.

I'm just going to blaze through the rest of this game. it's so fucking depressing now.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

You know I just can't fucking do this anymore. I'm restarting everything.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you don't have to! ME is no different from any other RPG in terms of sacrifice department.

//HbS


----------



## Pirates13 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*



Anarch said:


> ^lol
> 
> actually i'm playing ME2 again now , to get a Tali save to use with the new ME3 endings,build your powerful city with your strategy and get started on the work like a wide hero. Let's build .


 Although the plot of this game bears close connection to Mass Effect 3 (Galaxy At War), it is not a copy of Mass Effect 3’s character-focused branching plot,


----------



## Jena (Aug 6, 2012)

So there's a new rover on Mars, guys.

I think we can expect it to find the Prothean ruins sometime within the next decade.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 6, 2012)

Jena said:


> So there's a new rover on Mars, guys.
> 
> I think we can expect it to find the Prothean ruins sometime within the next decade.



Already has lol



See the prothean tech ?


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 6, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sedaiv said:
> 
> 
> > Shepard sacrificed nothing. The fleet was ORDERED to either assault or hold back, they didn't sacrifice themselves, they were ordered to die. Or hold back. Either way, it's not really a sacrifice.
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2012)

... whatever.

N7 destroyer is the sexiest class ever. A human turret. *fapfapfap*


----------



## Jena (Aug 6, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Already has lol
> 
> 
> 
> See the prothean tech ?



We're one step closer to alien sex. 


*Spoiler*: _these are really cute_


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> But you don't have to! ME is no different from any other RPG in terms of sacrifice department.
> 
> //HbS



debatable i didn't have to choose between 2 squad mates in final fantasy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 6, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> You ARE retarded. Have you even PLAYED Lair of the Shadow Broker or Mass Effect? Becuase if you did, you wouldn't be fucking retarded.


Whoa. Way to go there, chief. Show me your arguments! Or wait, you're just insulting me. 

I did play all of ME series, except Bring Down the Sky which isn't compatible with my retail ME1 copy.

When you order someone to die, it's not a sacrifice, that's just a figure of speech. It was a freakin' battle, there are losses, hurr durrr news. 


Sedaiv said:


> Because the knowledge that could have been gained from the Collectos Base was incredible. Imagine if we had even a FRAGMENT of the Reaper's knowledge, such as the power source of the Mass Relays. That could be used to make weapons capable of killing the Reapers with little difficulty. But fact is, I sac that base because of the attrocities commited. I'd sacrafice Auschwitz because of what it stands as. Yes, it's also a important momument as to what we humans can devolve into.


Holy shit so many assumptions. For all we know the Base only served to create Huskified Cerberus soldiers. Easy Reaper killing tech indeed 

But I agree, tech there surely was interesting and could be possibly useful for the Alliance and Council. This is why I think that was a selfish decision to destroy it, like "I feel bad about it, blow it up!" "but Shepard, we might get answers and shit" "BLOW IT UP IT'S DIRTY".

You can't sacrifice something you don't have. Shepard decided to blow up Collector's Base before he could've gotten it.


Sedaiv said:


> Besides the way you phrased it, it sounded like he died in ME2.


I was counting sacrifices in that post. Virmire was 1st, Mordin was 2nd, Legion was 3rd...


Sedaiv said:


> It's called a players guide, gamefaqs, and wiki. If Thane survives the Suicide Mission and you talk to him at Huerta Memorial Hospitol, he'll appear to save Counciler Valern/Einshel. Thane's blood is still on my hands. But the Salarians finally got their heads into the game, it in a twisted way, worked out.


Exactly. It's not an in-game decision, it's a triggered flag. You had no idea until you read the wiki. And he just lost a fight. No sacrifice here. It's not like he threw himself on the sword, he tried to fight and Ling was in better shape.


Sedaiv said:


> Nope, it's sacrifice. They knew about the greater good, and what lengths Shepard will goto to get it.


Bullshit. Nobody had any idea EDI and Geth would get offed by Destroy Ending until Starasshole said it would. They had no say in this. Shepard didn't sacrifice them, he murdured them. 


Sedaiv said:


> So I'm going to assume, that in your book (which is flat out wrong btw) that the people or offers (food, money, etc.) given to the Gods/Reapers/etc. was all murder?


Wait what. Can somebody tell me what is this person saying here? Is he saying that killing EDI by picking Destroy is the same as giving money to the Church? 

By the way, nice job of immediatly discarding everything I say by your assumptions. 


Sedaiv said:


> Re-read what I said above, Shepard claims he/she SACRIFICED the Fleets/Council in Lair of the Shadow Broker, you PROBABLY didn't play it. So get the DLC, or shut it. Because you're looking pretty stupid now.


I played it three times. Do you know what a "figure of speech" means? And it's you that always looks like he was typing semi-drunk.


Sedaiv said:


> Oh, you mean how Shepard's consciencness "survives"? Appearently you forget: THE REAPERS ARE LOOKING OUT FOR THEMSELVES. Shepard made it further than any other organic and COMPLETED the crucible. The Reapers have a program (most likely atleast) that's just for their survival instincts. Why do you think several Nezara class Reapers returned to Earth when Shepard neared the Conduit?


Aaaaaand.... Shepard is not a Reaper. And he's basicly... maybe not alive, but consciouss. And Indoctrination Theory was proven false. Shepard never becomes a tool for the Reapers.

//HbS


----------



## Anarch (Aug 6, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is he saying that killing EDI by picking Destroy is the same as giving money to the Church?



:rofl                                   .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 6, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> ... whatever.
> 
> N7 destroyer is the sexiest class ever. A human turret. *fapfapfap*



Of the newest classes, I've only unlocked N7 Fury.  I've seen the Destroyer classes tear shit up on Gold using only a Harrier I though.  What do you mean by a human turret?  I haven't looked into the skills they have.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 7, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Of the newest classes, I've only unlocked N7 Fury.  I've seen the Destroyer classes tear shit up on Gold using only a Harrier I though.  What do you mean by a human turret?  I haven't looked into the skills they have.



There's this mode you activate and it gives your gun a huge kick. So bring a nice assault riffle and you will own the battlefield. Also you get an auto missile launcher that when activate sends out a missile every 5 sec or so to your target.. they aren't that strong but they help, and then you have grenades. More like a grenade launcher since you don't just throw one. Truly a soldier class. The down fall is that they can't do barrel rolls...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 8, 2012)

That sounds cool.  I have a Revenant VII that I barely use.  Hopefully I can unlock the Destroyer soon so I can put that gun to use.  

Lately, all I've been unlocking are upgrades for guns I don't use (Disciple, Harpoon Gun, and the Geth SMG primarily).


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2012)

that Fire fight pack is awesome i See what the big deal about the harrier is now, and that BloodPack SMG is brutal


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Why does Slideshow keep coming out with incredible maquettes every time I need to actually SAVE some money? I'm going to go completely broke if this keeps up. I am definitely ordering this the second a pre-order is posted.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2012)

Would have been all over this if ME3 hadn't end so badly.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

Bioware is stupid for succumbing to the fan's demands and releasing a DLC pack to make up for the ending. I don't care "how bad" it was--at least it was their original artistic intention, which becomes completely stripped away when you appease the masses for the sake of more $$$. I wasn't bothered by the game's original ending at all--and I have no problems shelling out close to $350 for a really neat Shepard maquette.


----------



## Tragic (Aug 8, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> That sounds cool.  I have a Revenant VII that I barely use.  Hopefully I can unlock the Destroyer soon so I can put that gun to use.
> 
> Lately, all I've been unlocking are upgrades for guns I don't use (Disciple, Harpoon Gun, and the Geth SMG primarily).



The Destroyer Pre (Devestator mode and Typhoon) nerf was incredible. It was literally just mowing down enemies. Like he said, a walking turret. Now the class is weaker but probably still viable. Haven't played it since. 

The fury is simply amazing. =)

Ya, the store system just loves to screw people over. =/ You can get a lot of useless stuff.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Bioware is stupid for succumbing to the fan's demands and releasing a DLC pack to make up for the ending. I don't care "how bad" it was--at least it was their original artistic intention, which becomes completely stripped away when you appease the masses for the sake of more $$$. I wasn't bothered by the game's original ending at all--and I have no problems shelling out close to $350 for a really neat Shepard maquette.



Flamebait like this would work under normal circumstances but you see, even the extended cut was so horrible that nobody really seems to give a shit anymore. I gave up on this series, and if I ever go back it'll be because of the (very fun) multiplayer but thats about it.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Lately, all I've been unlocking are upgrades for guns I don't use (Disciple, Harpoon Gun, and the Geth SMG primarily).



The same thing happens to me. 

I never seem to unlock anything I want.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

people still play this? O:
after my insanity playthrough i dropped this game at gamestop before my birthday


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Bioware is stupid for succumbing to the fan's demands and releasing a DLC pack to make up for the ending. I don't care "how bad" it was--at least it was their original artistic intention, which becomes completely stripped away when you appease the masses for the sake of more $$$. I wasn't bothered by the game's original ending at all--and I have no problems shelling out close to $350 for a really neat Shepard maquette.



I agree

Bioware should of puled an Anno and and Gone all End of Evagellion on them.

Despite the Butt hurt around here though the EC accomplished its mission, as the majority of the hate disappeared, the day of release their Facebook page was swamped with thank yous, and even Angry joe who was the defacto leader of the butt hurt parade said it was good and congratulated bioware



Axl Low said:


> people still play this? O:
> after my insanity playthrough i dropped this game at gamestop before my birthday


Multiplayer is still going strong, and  New DLC is coming out


----------



## Anarch (Aug 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Despite the Butt hurt around here though the EC accomplished its mission, as the majority of the hate disappeared, the day of release their Facebook page was swamped with thank yous, and even Angry joe who was the defacto leader of the butt hurt parade said it was good and congratulated bioware



The dlc addressed most of the issues I had with the original ending, and considering that it was free BW have kind of redeemed themselves imo. 
The only people still pissed are the ones who wanted a "every one survives and rides into the sunset" ending.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The dlc addressed most of the issues I had with the original ending, and considering that it was free BW have kind of redeemed themselves imo.
> The only people still pissed are the ones who wanted a "every one survives and rides into the sunset" ending.



I hate those people with a  passion. Keep it in your Fanfics


----------



## DedValve (Aug 9, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The dlc addressed most of the issues I had with the original ending, and considering that it was free BW have kind of redeemed themselves imo.
> The only people still pissed are the ones who wanted a "every one survives and rides into the sunset" ending.



or people who wanted a conclusive ending that showed the consequences of my actions rather than end "AND THEN SHEPARD BECAME GOD/ AND THEN EDI HAD A UTERUS/AND THEN SHEPARD LOST THE END" but whatever, its a lot easier to just say "oh you wanted blue babies" and throw everyone who wasn't satisfied with the ec (and there where a lot since its the same piece of shit except longer) under that bus.

I've said it before and ill say it again happy ending =/= good ending.

That said why can't Shepard have a happy ending, the entire series bioware has led us to believe that we can overcome impossible odds with little to no failures on almost ridiculous degrees but now all of a sudden their lolnope?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 9, 2012)

You want a happy ending?

Choose Synthesis


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> people still play this? O:
> after my insanity playthrough i dropped this game at gamestop before my birthday


You disgust me. 



Anarch said:


> The dlc addressed most of the issues I had with the original ending, and considering that it was free BW have kind of redeemed themselves imo.
> The only people still pissed are the ones who wanted a "every one survives and rides into the sunset" ending.


No, I think people are still upset because the endings still feel very abrupt and they really don't reflect the choices you've made throughout the games (the starchild just _gives_ you four choices, you don't really earn them).

For the record, I'm fine with the endings, but I can also see why there's still dissent for them.



Mist Puppet said:


> You want a happy ending?
> 
> Choose Synthesis


----------



## Lulu (Aug 9, 2012)

I wonder if the higher ups in EA had sth to do with those terrible endings i keep readin about?or was it purely the writers idea?


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 9, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, the premiere PC copy released by CD Project doesn't support ME1 DLC because the original plan was to screw over Central and Eastern Europe and not give them DLC or tech support.



Sucks to be you I guess.

[qoute]This is why I said that destroying the Collector Base is a *selfish* decision, not a sacrifice. First of all, you can't sacrifice what doesn't belong to you. Second of all, why selfish? "Shepard, think of all the tech and possibilities!" "NO! I FEEL BAD ABOUT IT, BLOW IT UP"[/quote]

yes it is, to the victor go the spoils.



> I am counting only the un-avoidable deaths. Everything else is you taking a wrong turn and/or fucking up. Or are you too stupid to understand that simple fact? Which I have stated multiple times?



The only unavoidable deaths are Ashley/Kaiden, Vasir, Project Rho, Wrex (if you sabotage the Genophage Cure), Eve-Mordin/Paddok, Udina, Legion/Geth VI, TIM, Anderson, and Shepard.



> Jesus fucking Christ, this guy is dense. What I'm saying, is that Shepard has no idea his conversation with Thane will lead him to try to fight and die by accident.



You still have a chance to NOT talk to him. Some people are like "oh screw that, lets play.



> Bullshit, you're making shit up. You're talking about your own *personal* playthrough again, I am talking about best-possible playthrough.



Trust me, Destroy Ending IS THE BEST POSSIBLE outcome. What don't you understand? Have you NOT played games are you just going by other peoples words because you're a cheap skate? It's the ONLY option in reality.

[qoute]This person doesn't understand English, does he.[/quote]

You're right, because I'm American. I don't know English very well, but know American, a sub language of English.



> Yeah, he controls the Reapers now. But he never had one built for himself, he never went through the process of liquidation, etc etc. His consciousness was uploaded into Reaper "hive mind network", but he never became a Reaper.
> 
> //HbS



You are daft. Why have one built for himself when his EVERY SINGLE REAPER and the Catalyst controls him. Which may as well be the Reapers controlling him. Look at the Starchild, he's SMILING when you take the Control option becuase he's TRICKED YOU. Use your brain. Shepad IS the Reapers.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 9, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> yes it is, to the victor go the spoils.


There were still thousands of Collector's onboard. The base wasn't in Shepard's hand at any point regardless or what he chooses.


Sedaiv said:


> The only unavoidable deaths are Ashley/Kaiden, Vasir, Project Rho, Wrex (if you sabotage the Genophage Cure), Eve-Mordin/Paddok, Udina, Legion/Geth VI, TIM, Anderson, and Shepard.


Vasir was an enemy, as well as Project Rho.

You can save Wrex, Eve and Mordin. No idea who Paddok is.


Sedaiv said:


> You still have a chance to NOT talk to him. Some people are like "oh screw that, lets play.


Dude, I think you're as dull as a flat surface. I'm not talking from a player PoV, I'm talking about in-game Shepard's PoV. Sacrifice is a consciouss decision, and you have no fucking clue that talking to Thane will cause him to die until you read the wiki (basicly, cheat). I don't give a darn player knows what will happen, it's irrelevant.


Sedaiv said:


> Trust me, Destroy Ending IS THE BEST POSSIBLE outcome. What don't you understand? Have you NOT played games are you just going by other peoples words because you're a cheap skate? It's the ONLY option in reality.


Are you an idiot? Do you understand things you read? I have played all 3 games, and all DLC except Bring Down the Sky. And I already said that I agree that Destroy is the best ending. What I don't agree, is that killing EDI and Geth is Shepard's sacrifice. Bullshit, it isn't. He just kills them as a lesser evil.
[qoute]This person doesn't understand English, does he.[/quote]


Sedaiv said:


> You're right, because I'm American. I don't know English very well, but know American, a sub language of English.


Well, appereantly you don't understand a word I say.


Sedaiv said:


> You are daft. Why have one built for himself when his EVERY SINGLE REAPER and the Catalyst controls him. Which may as well be the Reapers controlling him. Look at the Starchild, he's SMILING when you take the Control option becuase he's TRICKED YOU. Use your brain. Shepad IS the Reapers.



Watch it.
Starchild doesn't smile. It disappears, as it is now obsolete.

//HbS


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Holy crap Sedaiv, I understand this game can make a lot of people emotional due to it's story (made me as well), but there is no reason to call others retarded.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 10, 2012)

Yo dudes, chill out please. This is the mellow section. We need to stay mellow.

[/iwascoolinthenineties]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> or people who wanted a conclusive ending that showed the consequences of my actions rather than end .


 So the slides showing the fates of the krogan ,geth/Quarrians and some squaddies don't count i guess





> That said why can't Shepard have a happy ending, the entire series bioware has led us to believe that we can overcome impossible odds with little to no failures on almost ridiculous degrees but now all of a sudden their lolnope?


yeah they never did that, they were clear that sacrifices were going to have to be made and shit was gonna get bad. or where the Souls of the dead calling out to shepard in his dreams not a good indicator.



> You want a happy ending?
> 
> Choose Synthesis


----------



## Anarch (Aug 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah they never did that, they were clear that sacrifices were going to have to be made and shit was gonna get bad.



I will disagree with this till ME3 starts. Till ME2 BW did give us the feel that Shepard can get away with anything. I mean come on , the game started with him coming back from the dead and ended with a mission dubbed as a "suicide" mission - which he pulled off without losing a single NPC. 


It was only in ME3 that people started dying left and right and that overpowering sense of doom fell upon Shepard and all throughout the game you could see that shit was building up and it was going to end badly.

But I agree that there shouldn't be a happy ending. Hell you're fighting a galactic war against insurmountable odds , you can't win that shit without dropping some bodies.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 10, 2012)

The slides don't count, we still don't fully get the implications of the endings. 

Control - Here are some slides of the reapers apologizing, Zaeed sitting in the beach (what?) and baby wrex.
Destroy - The exact same slide, except no reapers, they are all dead. Civilization is cool.
Synthesis - the exact same slide except everyone has glowing eyes and edi has a uterus. Oh and Quarians don't need masks but Joker is still crippled. 
Refusal - BAHAHAHAAHAHA FUCK YOU PLAYER.

It's a 2 minute slide that just says "and then we won by destroying/controlling/merging with the reapers the end." There is no true satisfaction, we don't know what the individual species did after the war, how they recuperated, rather than get to know what became of our squadmates we get a slide of Zaeed...at the beach bathing in the sun....wtf.

There was no conclusive ending, Bioware simply told us that we won but they didn't show us or go into any sort of detail that we didn't already know before the EC (minus shepard essentially becoming god in control).


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 12, 2012)

Stupid people get called out as what they are, myself included.

But ruling that out, the happy ending? There is no such thing. The best ending which is the only logical choice: DESTROY ENDING.


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't get my ending. What the fuck? Does everyone die?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 12, 2012)

You didn't have enough points, appereantly, or chose Refuse. 

In low-points Destroy ending most organics die, but some survive.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't get my ending. What the fuck? Does everyone die?



Your Galactic Readiness was TOO LOW. You need atleast 2600 to ensure people start living. It's best to do the side missions and explore planets.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 12, 2012)

levithan + 3000 EMS+ + refuse = fuck off reapers


well
it should


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow I'm mass effect out. That's too much of a fucking extreme.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wow I'm mass effect out. That's too much of a fucking extreme.



You can probably fiddle with your save files and raise your EMS. Google for a tutorial. The endings will still suck but at least most people will survive.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wow I'm mass effect out. That's too much of a fucking extreme.



Goto gamefaqs.com look for Mass Effect 3. Goto Guides, look for Assets Guide, follow it. It tells you which planets have assets such as scientists or missions objects for Citadel NPCs. It's cake. Either you suck at RPGs or you're just fat and lazy. The later is forgiveable, while the former isn't.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 13, 2012)

^ Wouldn't have put it that way but yeah this is an RPG , you can't just run through the main story , you have to do side quests even if you don't like them ( mining in ME2  )


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 13, 2012)

I loved mining VS the Mako.

EDIT: I too am fat and lazy, thus I like fat & lazy people.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2012)

I loved accidentally veering the Mako off-course, sending everyone flying off a bridge and to their deaths.

I just wish Bioware would've dubbed the screams in


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2012)

Destroy
Control
Refusal

























































Synthesis


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 16, 2012)

Leviathan comes out August 29.  Here's a trailer:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Destroy
> Control
> Refusal
> 
> ...



Counting down from worst to best


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

and even the best is a still a shit stain that will never get cleaned from video game history


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 16, 2012)

Off roading in teh Mako was epic. I STILL haven't touched ME3 in over a month.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't touched ME3 since I finished it back in March.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2012)

Same here. Last time I played was the day the first character DLC was released. There is so many more much better shooters than ME3... why play it's multiplayer?

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 16, 2012)

Man...I wonder how ME3 could have turned out if they didn't add MP.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2012)

Vino said:


> Man...I wonder how ME3 could have turned out if they didn't add MP.



oh man.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 16, 2012)

I too wonder if how ME3 would have been w/o Multiplayer.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Aug 16, 2012)

mass effect shoulda went w/ this artwork


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 16, 2012)

This is a few days old, but I just heard of it today. 



It appears that a number of people got mad because bioware posted a piece fan art on Facebook that they thought was hilarious.

@Missing_Nin: They would have sold millions in Asia. 

EDIT:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> This is a few days old, but I just heard of it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found that extremely hilarious.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 17, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> @Missing_Nin: They would have sold millions in Asia.



I live in Asia. I don't like it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2012)

God damn ponies everywhere 

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't get the joke. I know it's someone who's a Brony that loves Mass Effect, but I don't see what's offensive. It's not like he drew a giant, life threatening hard on.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 17, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I live in Asia. I don't like it



It's a big place with lots of people.  There are bound to be a few who dont. 

I don't think I will be picking up any of the dlc.  Maybe if they bundle all of the dlc when they finish, and that bundle goes on sale.  I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 17, 2012)

Paya: The Multiplayer DLC's are free dude. Same with Extended cut. The only pay DLCs are From Ashes (Worth $10, Javik is 100% troll and awesome. His Lift Grenades DESTROY everything) and (coming soon) Leviathan.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 17, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Paya: The Multiplayer DLC's are free dude. Same with Extended cut. The only pay DLCs are From Ashes (Worth $10, Javik is 100% troll and awesome. His Lift Grenades DESTROY everything) and (coming soon) Leviathan.



I know, but I am talking about when they are completely done with making paid dlc.  There will be more after Leviathan.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 17, 2012)

Duh, so far I'm only going to be playing for JUST the DLCs


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 18, 2012)

Vino said:


> Man...I wonder how ME3 could have turned out if they didn't add MP.



Imagine if EA hadn't ruined ME


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I dunno, I really liked ME2, so I can't say.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Imagine if EA hadn't ruined ME



I'm trying to invision that. I feel nothing for Bioware and hope they go bankrupt personally.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 19, 2012)

I was going to say "silly Mass Effect fans", but it seems there is hate for it. :ho


----------



## Anarch (Aug 19, 2012)

BW is never going to make an honest to god RPG again so it might as well go bankrupt


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2012)

Which RPGs made by Bioware were great, anyway? For example Baldur's Gate was made by Black Isle, right? 

//HbS


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Man, I don't even fucking feel like playing ME now. All this negativity about it.

When I beat the game and saw the "You can now get more DLC and help Commander Shepard blahlblah-"

I started fucking laughing. Like seriously? You KNOW developers were inconsiderate right there. I seriously think they were laughing as they typed that on to the screen for it to be at the end of each game. 

It would had been perfect. The endings tied perfectly with what you did in all three games, everything was explained, the cinematic was amazing, you are given much clarity of what would go on in the Mass Effect universe.

And a nice

"Thank you, without your support, there wouldn't be a Mass Effect" at the end of game. 

THEN DLC were published, but probably spin offs or something. 

God, like....how the FUCK did they think like...this would had been great to end the trilogy?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2012)

i sold my shit in like march
got my 1050g for it and it hit the gamestop shelves


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2012)

That's pathetic


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2012)

If I wasn't a collector I'd sell my copy as well.

//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 19, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Which RPGs made by Bioware were great, anyway? For example Baldur's Gate was made by Black Isle, right?
> 
> //HbS



Knights of the Old Republic & Jade Empire

I'll throw in KOTOR2 since I loved that game also even if the story was a mess.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2012)

The World said:


> That's pathetic



$55 in store cred for a collector's edition a week after launch?
Why not.
It was the shortest game of the series. 

I never did a speed run of ME1
My shortest file was around 37 hours 

A speed run of ME2 was 18 hours while keeping the whole crew alive and recruiting everyone 

A speed run of ME3? 11 hours especially since your choices dont matter so there is no point in racking up ems


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 19, 2012)

Down with EA and Biofail!


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2012)

You took 18 hours for a speed-run in ME2?

And a speed-run of ME1 is about six hours if you max your Paragon/Renegade. Seven if you want to do most of the quests that matter.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 20, 2012)

I am about to uninstall ME3 and ME2.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> You took 18 hours for a speed-run in ME2?
> 
> And a speed-run of ME1 is about six hours if you max your Paragon/Renegade. Seven if you want to do most of the quests that matter.



Insanity isnt a cake walk for a speed soldier

god damn me2 was short thinking about it :/
action mode me3 is the only thing that comes close


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 20, 2012)

How long is the Leviathan DLC supposed to be? 1-2 hours?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2012)

Bioware Hate. This seems like a good page to post in.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 20, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> If I wasn't a collector I'd sell my copy as well.
> 
> //HbS



I agree with you there. I enjoyed the games. But I'm still massively dissapointed in Bioware. Atucllay I'm agnry to teh pinot I'm nto selelnig rhigt.


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2012)

MassErrect said:


> Bioware Hate. This seems like a good page to post in.


Bioware: All you hate are belong to us


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Knights of the Old Republic & Jade Empire
> 
> I'll throw in KOTOR2 since I loved that game also even if the story was a mess.


Jade Empire was a collab with another studio and KOTOR2 was Obsidian Entertainment exlusively.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2012)

Sedaiv;44193097I feel nothing for Bioware and hope they go bankrupt personally.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> this is a contradiction


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2012)

"I don't even care, I hate their guts."

Herp derp gah-gerp.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> "I don't even care, I hate their guts."
> 
> Herp derp gah-gerp.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2012)

I ain't even mad.

Too busy waiting for RE6.


----------



## Mkddd (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't see why people hate so much on ME3... 
I think it's a great game. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I cured the genophage and sent Mordin to his death, I basically sent the Quarians to their death and supported the Geth. 



And at the end I chose Destruction because eff it, just because the ones-before didn't manage it doesn't mean they get to go prothean on the galaxys arse.
It's everyones choice what course the future should take, which they can do without the Reapers.
My personal playthrough and I didn't play for the ''better endings''.

Synthesis is meh, because for me it goes against the whole point of being
different from the others and still getting along.
Control, see above, everyones choice...

Too long? ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2012)

Mkddd said:


> I don't see why people hate so much on ME3...
> I think it's a great game.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It is a Great Game , its reviews and money made reflect that

It s just the eternally butt hurt and self entitled that are still bitching


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It is a Great Game , its reviews and money made reflect that
> 
> It s just the eternally butt hurt and self entitled that are still bitching



Taking Dragon Age 2 as an example:

When it came out had top notch reviews and sold like hot cakes.

Ended voted on some sites one of the worst games of the year by the same reviewers that were giving it 9s out 10.

ME3 isn't so god awful (mediocre overall in my opinion) but the game at release was still sub par in plenty of important aspects.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Taking Dragon Age 2 as an example:
> 
> When it came out had top notch reviews and sold like hot cakes.



neither of these are true,

Like DaO,  DA2 it got 7s and 8s mostly and like DAO didn't sell all that much.

and i didn't see it on any "worsts" lists i find reputable.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2012)

>DA2
>Sold like hotcakes

What kind of crack are you smoking? EA and BioWare even admitted their sales were abysmal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2012)

yup but then so was DAO's


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yup but then so was DAO's



You're trying too hard for a scapegoat. DAO still did substantially better - it scored significantly higher (its average percentage was 10% higher than DAII) and sold 3.2 million in its first five months. DAII managed to clear two million in two months but after that point took a very sharp turn south, selling only in the tens of thousands each following month when Origins was still selling in the hundreds of thousands.

Though it's worth noting the "two million sales" were only how many copies of the game went from EA out to retailers - not how many copies were actually bought. They were clearly scrubbed to try and make it look like the sales weren't as bad as they really were.

Furthermore, DAO was till considered, and I quote, a "staggering commercial success" for a new IP where the norm is about 1 to 1.5 million sales in the end for a brand new IP these days (Dragon's Dogma from Capcom reached about 1.3 I believe and was still considered, by them, to be a big success).


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're trying too hard for a scapegoat. DAO still did substantially better -



i think substantial  gives DAO too much credit, it did better yes, but not by that big a margin.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> neither of these are true,
> 
> Like DaO,  DA2 it got 7s and 8s mostly and like DAO didn't sell all that much.
> 
> and i didn't see it on any "worsts" lists i find reputable.



The fuck are you talking about


Da: O Is Bioware's highest selling game of ALL time. Has a sales record of 5millions+ in terms of total sales.

Me 2 and Me 3 only has 2 million+


It has a metacritic score of 9.1



AND MORE IMPORTANTLY A USER SCORE of 8.4 unlike DA2 and Me3 which has an abasmally low score

 .


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 21, 2012)

For those that missed it, quoting myself:
"*When it came out* had top notch reviews and sold like hot cakes."

See when it came out it's sales were good boosted by pre-orders and good reviews. 
Word of mouth from users that bought the game started pulling sales down.

Although it ended selling less than initially planned, around 2M copies  is still a noteworthy figure (see post #254 by Krory for more info).

Metacritic's page of DA2:



Therefore, I see DA2 as case of a game whose "official" reviews and sales numbers by no means reflect its quality.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It is a Great Game , its reviews and money made reflect that



Implying that what is popular is necessarily of great quality.

I suppose you love Twilight and Justin Bieber too , oh, and hate Firefly 

Even a look at recent Hollywood releases will show you how little talent and quality have to do with popularity. Mediocre stuff being hailed as "the greatest ever made" is the norm today.

Having said that, ME3 isn't a bad game. It's not even mediocre or good.
Make no mistake it is a great game. Just not as great as we expected it to be. The failure of ME3 is that it failed to live up to the impossibly high expectations we had from it. That's all , otherwise it is a great game and deserves all the praise it gets.

Oh, and the endings suck !! But we might have been able to overlook that if we hadn't had astronomical expectations from it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2012)

ITT: People try to emphasize their stupidity that everyone else already understands.

Bravo, kiddo. Bravo.

@Anarch - Your argument is invalid - Firefly IS popular.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2012)

I heard the magical phrase Firefly? :33


----------



## Anarch (Aug 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Anarch - Your argument is invalid - Firefly IS popular.



Among a selective audience perhaps. As a TV show no it wasn't.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2012)

Who is taking about my gorram Firefly?

And fuck the haters


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> The fuck are you talking about
> 
> 
> Da: O Is Bioware's highest selling game of ALL time. Has a sales record of 5millions+ in terms of total sales.
> ...


 metacitic? LMAO!

further more i don't know where you got your numbers, but DAO isnt the best selling bioware game, but no DAO didn't sell all that well, nor did it get amazing reviews it averaged 8s


further more your quick to bring up DAO getting a 9.1 on emta critic[ again LOL] but ignore that that is only for the pc.


Anarch said:


> Implying that what is popular is necessarily of great quality.
> 
> I suppose you love Twilight and Justin Bieber too , oh, and hate Firefly



So i guess Avengers, TDK, the Halo Series, SKyrim, and many many others don't count?

the Twilight argument is garbage, their is a correlation between Quality and Profits just cause you don't like some thing that sold well doesn't mean every thing that sells well can be dismissed.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So i guess Avengers, TDK, the Halo Series, SKyrim, and many many others don't count?
> 
> the Twilight argument is garbage, their is a correlation between Quality and Profits just cause you don't like some thing that sold well doesn't mean every thing that sells well can be dismissed.



Everything that sells well cannot be dismissed. Neither can something's quality be proved by how many copies it sold, which is what you implied. ME3 is a great game because of many reasons least of which is that a lot of people spent money buying it.

And Avengers was exactly what I was talking about.It was a good action movie , nothing more nothing less and yet for about 2-3 months the Internet was acting as if it was the greatest movie Hollywood has ever made. Which of course quickly changed as soon as TDKR came out. 

The Twilight argument isn't garbage , Twilight is. Yet it is immensely popular.Proof that sales do not equal quality.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Everything that sells well cannot be dismissed. Neither can something's quality be proved by how many copies it sold, which is what you implied.
> 
> The Twilight argument isn't garbage , Twilight is. Yet it is immensely popular.Proof that sales do not equal quality


.
Twilight being garbage is an opinion. subjective from person to person. if allot of people love it and will say its good then their is a quality to it whether you or i like it or not.

The amount of money some thing make sis a sign of Quality cause if some thing is just straight up bad it will not sell.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 22, 2012)

What the crap is happening in here???


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2012)

You said it yourself. Crap.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 22, 2012)

You guys seen the new challenge? Fuk'n sucks, yo.


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2012)

what's the new challenge? haven't touched Me multi in ages xD


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2012)

I think he means Platinum? Which is too hard for me. Gold is as far as I go, what with all the glitches and nerfs

The Multi event this friday is promoting 2 characters. So I'm ready for that shit


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 22, 2012)

The World said:


> I think he means Platinum? Which is too hard for me. Gold is as far as I go, what with all the glitches and nerfs
> 
> The Multi event this friday is promoting 2 characters. So I'm ready for that shit



What are the glitches and nerfs? 

I know them not. 

I only started playing gold! It's crazy fun, yo!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh there is a wall glitch where you can fire a cobra into a wall into an enemy  spawn


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2012)

@lk3mizt said:


> What are the glitches and nerfs?
> 
> I know them not.
> 
> I only started playing gold! It's crazy fun, yo!




Glitches like infinite rockets - unless they fixed that.

Nerfs like how they weaken skills and weapons.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVD5m9thWxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ? (Aug 27, 2012)

About some of the glitches: Don't play as a Vanguard off-host, you might find yourself on the _outside_ of a map. Certain weapons also require the use of being host, like the Kishook Harpoon Gun. The ULM for SMGs only works on the Geth gun, unless also coupled with a pistol that also has ULM. Aim for the floor when using missiles, otherwise it'll usually phase right through what enemy you want to hit. One of the last evolutions for the N7 Shadow doesn't work. 

Every once in a great while you'll get a match with invisible enemies, an immortal Pyro/Hunter, unable to use cover, can't move, etc etc.



Promoted 5 times for Operation Alloy, then played in Silver with friends who also had low leveled characters. Much lulz was to be had. Harrier turns out to not solve all problems.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone played the ending after the finishing the Leviathan DLC?


----------



## Jena (Aug 28, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Has anyone played the ending after the finishing the Leviathan DLC?



No, but I looked it up online and apparently the only changes are a few extra lines of dialogue with the catalyst.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

LEVIATHAN WILL CHANGE THE ENDING
BIOWARE IS CHANGING THE ENDINGS AGAIN

Actually here is a major spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Leviathan is basically bioware making you pay 10 dollars to learn about the catalyst SHITTIEST DLC EVER

Leviathans were creatures that created the catalyst to solve the problem of synthetics vs organics

catalyst betrayed the leviathans and made synthetics to kill organics and synthetics or you know them as the reapers

MORE CIRCULAR BULLSHIT LOGIC

also the DLC RUINS ALL THE ENDINGS
because the leviathans are still alive and can now indoctrinate the once immune geth and EDI in synthesis
control... well the leviathans can wreck the reapers
and destroy? organics vs levithans WELL FUCK
refuse? WELL FUCK


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

ok so basically it went like this.

Shep: I met your creators the Leviathans.

Catalyst brat: Good, I will own their asses too (not a single fuck was given)

Yeah that sums it up.

So basically the APEX predator in the Galaxy did not learn from the mistake through observing the lesser races (I.E. creating AI's to deal with the problem) the catalyst(once it was created by the leviathans) determined that the Leviathans themselves were part of the problem and so he began the cycle to harvest them. 


I do have to ask, How the fuck do they get across the galaxy? I don't think they can survive in space -__-


If there's anything interesting in this DLC, it's the one mention by the Leviathan that the Catalyst is searching for something.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2012)

waste of ten dollars adn ruins all the already shitty endings


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Didn't you sell the game man. Why do you even care at this point lol


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVD5m9thWxQ[/YOUTUBE]



EPIC FUCKING POST!

As for Leviathan: Is that DLC out yet?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Didn't you sell the game man. Why do you even care at this point lol



because hate is the only thing i have left from ME



Sedaiv said:


> EPIC FUCKING POST!
> 
> As for Leviathan: Is that DLC out yet?



its out and it fucken sucks


----------



## DedValve (Aug 29, 2012)

So whats the big deal with Levi the Leviathan? Does he look  like a reaper? He's their father? (Fucking called it too, technically scientists that create machines are also "fathers" of sort)

What's the big revelation? What exactly does this change at the end?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2012)

nothing
seriously you get to starbrat longer


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> seriously you get to starbrat longer



is that supposed to be a bad thing?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> nothing
> seriously you get to starbrat longer



No purple ending?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 29, 2012)

Nope the Levithian are mind controlling giant squids that can kill / mindfuck dreadnaught class reapers instantly. Still they are converted to useless war assets and contribute nothing in the war.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice, I'm getting this DLC NOW I want to see it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention. My Collectors Edition CD's are cracked. I heard that Bioware will replace them. DOes anyone know if that's true? Because if it is, I can free up over 30 GB of data since i had to install the games.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2012)

Only thing I enjoyed from the DLC were the Kaidan moments. Whole thing was laughable since Bioware obviously doesn't care about the story so... why should I.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hopefully they go bankrupt and CdProjekt get the rights.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> waste of ten dollars adn ruins all the already shitty endings





MassErrect said:


> Only thing I enjoyed from the DLC were the Kaidan moments. Whole thing was laughable since Bioware obviously doesn't care about the story so... why should I.



You guys love Bioware, look at you guys crawling back to them every time.

Don't lie, just admit the truth, you will lap all their shit up


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope I pirated the game and dlc just to spite them. And I gave copies to my 8 other friends who would have bought the game later.



I only buy original games after playing it  as a tribute to the Developers I like.

For Bethesda I bought Skyrim and Dawnguard

CDPR yes I bought Witcher 2 TWICE.

Bought Arkham City

Pirated Modern Warfare 3 and BF 3  and NFS:shift 

Made the dreadful mistake of preordering Da2.


Currently bought Dark Souls and Darksiders 2.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

The World said:


> You guys love Bioware, look at you guys crawling back to them every time.
> 
> Don't lie, just admit the truth, you will lap all their shit up



i watched it on youtube


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2012)

The World said:


> You guys love Bioware, look at you guys crawling back to them every time.
> 
> Don't lie, just admit the truth, you will lap all their shit up



>implying I bought it
>implying I gave Lieoware cheddar
>implying it was worth the $10


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Nope I pirated the game and dlc just to spite them. And I gave copies to my 8 other friends who would have bought the game later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You actually gave up money to Bethseda? 



MassErrect said:


> >implying I bought it
> >implying I gave Lieoware cheddar
> >implying it was worth the $10



> Implying you didn't buy it and do at least 10 playthrough's while fapping to the sound of Shep's voice


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2012)

I gave Bethesda money.  They can have all of my money.

Fap to Shep's voice.. ? YOU MEAN KAIDAN'S RIGHT? :fapfapfap


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 31, 2012)

The World said:


> You actually gave up money to Bethseda?




Bethesda dosen't lie, they supported the pc community. And they are screwing over microsoft.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Leviathan was Amazing, The atmosphere  was Perfect danm Creepy, The Squadies got plenty of dialogue, I  got Dominate back, a Pet husk head, Great level designs i wanna see in MP, I loved the clue tracking, and Holy shit was Leviathan cool.



Dariustwinblade said:


> Bethesda dosen't lie, they supported the pc community. And they are screwing over microsoft.



this a joke?


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

Bethesda does support the PC community. They gave us a creation kit to fuck around with *their* code and empowered us to change *their* game to our heart's desire.
How many game devs do that ?

BW deliberately didn't release a toolkit ( which was so popular with DAO) for DA2 to screw over PC modders. You know if people can't mod stuff they'll be all the more willing to buy dlc.

Also Bethesda actually puts fan favourite mod features into dlcs, meaning they actually care about fan feedback. What more do you want ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Bethesda does support the PC community. They gave us a creation kit to fuck around with *their* code and empowered us to change *their* game to our heart's desire.
> How many game devs do that ?
> 
> BW deliberately didn't release a toolkit ( which was so popular with DAO) for DA2 to screw over PC modders. You know if people can't mod stuff they'll be all the more willing to buy dlc.
> ...



i  was talking about the  they never lie [Said they would never make a Elder Scrolls mmo]

and the Them screwing over Microsoft [Bethsada and MS are like BFFs, PS3 owners might not even get the Dawngaurd and the other  DLC not to mention how fucking unplayable it is on the PS3]


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i  was talking about the  they never lie [Said they would never make a Elder Scrolls mmo]




Give me a quote where they said that.

Elder Scrolls Online happens BEFORE any elder scrolls game. So does not effect any Elder Scrolls Sequels. This allows them to continue the Elder Scrolls single player gaming unlike the idiots in Bioware and Blizzard who made their sequal into an MMO. There by complelely ruining any hope of a single player game.



> and them screwing over Microsoft [Bethsada and MS are like BFFs, PS3 owners might not even get the Dawngaurd and the other  DLC not to mention how fucking unplayable it is on the PS3]




They are screwing over MS by releasing Hearthfire. They terminate their exclusive 30 day contract for the 360. And can release all good DLC at the same time. The next DLC after hearthfire is Tharmor Wars.

Most ppl in Bethesda forums figured this out it what they are discussing when a mod said the next DLC will be multiplat.


 Dawnguard not being playable in the PS3 is Sony's fault.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2012)

Zen, reading your replies makes me want to barf.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Give me a quote where they said that.
> 
> .


 my brother is more interested in the whole mess he says theirs a direct quote in game  informer where he says they would straight up never do it but from what  i found  from a  quick look on google



> *Whenever the subject of untapped RPG franchises that could make the jump to MMOs comes up, Bethesda's Elder Scrolls series is almost always mentioned. After all, if Blizzard and BioWare made the jump, why not the folks behind Oblivion?
> 
> In talking with our sister site Joystiq at PAX, Bethesda's Todd Howard fields the question with blunt honesty. "I like this kind of game better," he said. "You know, it's what most of us are into. I'm not really an MMO guy. I respect them, I look at them, but I don't play them. It feels more real to me when I'm the hero and it's crafted for that. A community aspect to it, I recognize a lot of people would want that in a game like this, but it changes the flavor for me.*







> They are screwing over MS by releasing Hearthfire. They terminate their exclusive 30 day contract for the 360. And can release all good DLC at the same time. The next DLC after hearthfire is Tharmor Wars.



how are they screwing them over exactly? 




> Dawnguard not being playable in the PS3 is Sony's fault


 so its their fault the game was/is  nearly unplayable on the platform with Buggs that should never of been allowed to make it past production?



The Boss said:


> Zen, reading your replies makes me want to barf.



thats nice Cupcake, now hush the Adults are talking.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2012)

It's time to stop posting and take your nap Grandpa.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

The Boss said:


> It's time to stop posting and take your nap Grandpa.



While a nap dose sound good right now i need to inform you i'm only 23


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i  was talking about the  they never lie [Said they would never make a Elder Scrolls mmo]



Thank God for that. Nothing like like an online project to compromise the quality of single players.



Zen-aku said:


> so its their fault the game was/is  nearly unplayable on the platform with Buggs that should never of been allowed to make it past production?



Obviously none of us have the technical know how to know exactly what's wrong but there's no reason for Beth to deliberately screw ps3 users specially now that the 30 days lead that they gave MS is over. I mean there's no profit in never releasing a Skyrim dlc on ps3 ever ( which is what might happen ). It's not like ps3 users don't pay money for their dlc.

I won't say it's Sony's fault per se but there must be some incompatibility issues that are making Skyrim and all its dlcs such a horror to port to it.



> *Bethesda's Todd Howard fields the question with blunt honesty. "I like this kind of game better," he said. "You know, it's what most of us are into. I'm not really an MMO guy. I respect them, I look at them, but I don't play them. It feels more real to me when I'm the hero and it's crafted for that. A community aspect to it, I recognize a lot of people would want that in a game like this, but it changes the flavor for me.*



RESPECT!

See this is what makes Bethesda better. There was a time when BW was like this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Thank God for that. Nothing like like an online project to compromise the quality of single players.
> 
> RESPECT!
> 
> See this is what makes Bethesda better. There was a time when BW was like this.


What about this gives them respect  exactly, They *are *making a MMO. So they have  compromised themselves whether they were forced to or not is irrelevant.

Bioware Wanted To make the MMO cause they felt they were the best people for the job that's for more respectful to me then the soulless TES mmo we will get



> Obviously none of us have the technical know how to know exactly what's wrong but there's no reason for Beth to deliberately screw ps3 users specially now that the 30 days lead that they gave MS is over. I mean there's no profit in never releasing a Skyrim dlc on ps3 ever ( which is what might happen ). It's not like ps3 users don't pay money for their dlc.
> 
> I won't say it's Sony's fault per se but there must be some incompatibility issues that are making Skyrim and all its dlcs such a horror to port to it.


Its still major bits of incompetence, that is pretty unparalleled.

its one thing to make a bad port, it happens  but this......When  even the hardcore M$ fanboys  go "this is bull shit you cant do that to them" you know its a problem.


EDIT: any way iam not having the argument  of one is better then the other Point is Bethseda's shit stinks as much as anyone else


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

The respect was meant for the guy's comment not Bethesda.Maybe my phrasing was incorrect. And Bethesda hasn't yet compromised the quality of their single player game trying to make an online component , that is what is respectable about them.

BW making empty promises about ME3 and Beth changing their mind about making an MMO isn't the same thing like you're suggesting. The latter didn't hurt Skyrim. Where as BW promised so much and failed with ME3.You might have a different opinion on this , but that's what people mean when they say that BW lied.

From a ps3 perspective I agree with you but as a PC gamer Beth >>>> BW any day.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Blind fanboyism I see


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The respect was meant for the guy's comment not Bethesda.Maybe my phrasing was incorrect. And Bethesda hasn't yet compromised the quality of their single player game trying to make an online component , that is what is respectable about them.
> 
> BW making empty promises about ME3 and Beth changing their mind about making an MMO isn't the same thing like you're suggesting. The latter didn't hurt Skyrim. Where as BW promised so much and failed with ME3.You might have a different opinion on this , but that's what people mean when they say that BW lied.
> 
> From a ps3 perspective I agree with you but as a PC gamer Beth >>>> BW any day.



Thing is  if it happened to one gaming plat form it can happen to the other, so even though i'm primarily X-box i would be Pissed off over their Debacle even if didn't have Skyrim for the ps3.

Any way BW didn't Fail with ME3 to me the story is easily the best of the year, and MP has been a great addition. there's a reason people are still playing it and the Weekend events are still going strong.





The World said:


> Blind fanboyism I see


ME and Anarch are having a Perfectly Civil and pleasant conversation.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> While a nap dose sound good right now i need to inform you i'm only 23


I can't believe that. I'd place you in the wisdom-blind part of teenage mutiny age.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can't believe that. I'd place you in the wisdom-blind part of teenage mutiny age.
> 
> //HbS



i don't See why , I am a being of logic, and a being that  acknowledges personal opinion.

I never takes a stance or a side with out some level of contemplation.

I Am 23.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2012)

This doesn't have a reflection in your actions.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> This doesn't have a reflection in your actions.
> 
> //HbS



ok I'm done with the personal attacks, jackass.

YOu question my age yet you the one acting like a Childish prat.

I do Approach my discussions logically, and i try to have rational pleasant conversation unlike most people,and i don't insult people for no reason.


----------



## Hana (Aug 31, 2012)

Came in here to talk about ME3 DLC. Only see posts about Bethesda.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Hana said:


> Came in here to talk about ME3 DLC. Only see posts about Bethesda.



Dominate is awesome

Bob the Husk is Awesome 

Leviathan is  awesome

Also:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ok I'm done with the personal attacks, jackass.
> 
> YOu question my age yet you the one acting like a Childish prat.
> 
> I do Approach my discussions logically, and i try to have rational pleasant conversation unlike most people,and i don't insult people for no reason.




You mad bro?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Vino said:


> You mad bro?



little bit, Insults like are petty and unneeded [not to mention derails the thread] and i have no time or patience for them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2012)

He mad, yo

Somebody explain the point of future 10$ ME3 DLC to me. Why? The story is over. Nothing will change in the ending.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> He mad, yo


 Dosen't Work when i admit to being mad



> Somebody explain the point of future 10$ ME3 DLC to me. Why? The story is over. Nothing will change in the ending.


 that describes most DLC.

You play it cause the story told is fun.


I Didn't Play Bring down the sky cause i thought it would change the ending,or even really come up again same with overlord.

and i bought every bit of Fallout, and Dragon age DLC and those were never gonna change shit.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Somebody explain the point of future 10$ ME3 DLC to me. Why? The story is over. Nothing will change in the ending.
> 
> //HbS



 Why did you buy Lair of the Shadow Broker ( arguably the best ME dlc) ? The story was over. Nothing changed in the ending.

People don't buy dlc to change the game endings unless it is specifically a new ending dlc. Dlcs provide new quests and loot. 


There are lots of reasons to hate on BW but your shitty logic isn't one of them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Why did you buy Lair of the Shadow Broker ( arguably the best ME dlc) ? The story was over. Nothing changed in the ending.
> 
> People don't buy dlc to change the game endings unless it is specifically a new ending dlc. Dlcs provide new quests and loot.
> 
> ...


No, ME2 was not the end of the story. Lair of the Shadow Broker was one of the bridges between ME2 and ME3. It didn't change the ending of the game, but it did expand the content beyond the main campaign's timeline, introducing us to Liara's situation in ME3, thus it was very relevant. Meanwhile, ME3 ended the entire series, there is nothing after the last cutscene. There is no point in playing Leviathan, because we already know it's going to be completly irrelevant.

If there is no impact outside of DLC in a game that is driven by story, characters and the world, it's a big deal. Other DLCs had some impact, small or big, but we know for a fact this one will have none. I am definitely not going to buy it to play ME3 1h longer, why would I, the game mechanics are barely good, there are other, better games.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, ME2 was not the end of the story. Lair of the Shadow Broker was one of the bridges between ME2 and ME3. It didn't change the ending of the game, but it did expand the content beyond the main campaign's timeline, introducing us to Liara's situation in ME3, thus it was very relevant. Meanwhile, ME3 ended the entire series, there is nothing after the last cutscene. There is no point in playing Leviathan, because we already know it's going to be completly irrelevant.
> 
> If there is no impact outside of DLC in a game that is driven by story, characters and the world, it's a big deal. Other DLCs had some impact, small or big, but we know for a fact this one will have none. I am definitely not going to buy it to play ME3 1h longer, why would I, the game mechanics are barely good, there are other, better games.
> 
> //HbS


1 as  i said overlord and Bring down the sky had no impact what so ever, few dlc dose.

The Shivering Isles. No Effect on the ending to Oblivion

Dawngarud no  effect on the ending of Skyrim

Pointlookout, Operation Achorage. Mothership Zeta, No effect on the Fallout three ending

Return to Ostagar, The Darkspawn Chronicles, Wardens Keep no effect on the DAO ending

Legacy, Mark of the Assassin, No effect on the ending to DA2

do i need to go on, i have more  examples.

2. WHY THE HELL ARE YOU STILL POSTING IN A ME3 FORUM IF YOU AREN"T GONNA PLAY?

you wanna talk about pointless. go play and talk about one of those "other" "better" Games


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, ME2 was not the end of the story. Lair of the Shadow Broker was one of the bridges between ME2 and ME3. It didn't change the ending of the game, but it did expand the content beyond the main campaign's timeline, introducing us to Liara's situation in ME3, thus it was very relevant. Meanwhile, ME3 ended the entire series, there is nothing after the last cutscene. There is no point in playing Leviathan, because we already know it's going to be completly irrelevant.



I haven't played Leviathan but from what I understand it too expands the main story of ME3 , and gives players further insight into the reapers' and the starchild's situation. Now whether it does so in a good quality , interesting and more importantly price worthy manner is a matter of opinion.

Same as Lair of the Shadow broker or any other dlc for that matter.



> I am definitely not going to buy it to play ME3 1h longer, why would I, the game mechanics are barely good, there are other, better games.//HbS



Great do that , play the other , better games. I'm doing the same.
You know another thing I'm doing ? Not asking people to give me reasons and arguments to pay for and play a dlc that I've already made up my mind about not playing.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> 1 as  i said overlord and Bring down the sky had no impact what so ever, few dlc dose.


I bought them BECAUSE it thought itm would give me a better ending in ME 3. It thought it would be relavant in ME 3. But I was wrong.


> The Shivering Isles. No Effect on the ending to Oblivion
> 
> Dawngarud no  effect on the ending of Skyrim





Skyrim has no ending as of yet.


Shivering Isle IS the ending of Oblivion. Shivering Isles is the final road the Champion of Cyrodil acomplishes. He becomes the mad god and is shown in Skyrim its the cannon ending.




> Pointlookout, Operation Achorage. Mothership Zeta, No effect on the Fallout three ending



Broken Steel changed the ending completely. Thats why it was sold more. The others were crap and pointless.



> Return to Ostagar, The Darkspawn Chronicles, Wardens Keep no effect on the DAO ending



But Awakening, Witch Hunt and Stone Prisoner did change it which is why they were more well recieved.



> Legacy, Mark of the Assassin, No effect on the ending to DA2




DA2 was crap. No amount of DLC could save it. Its sales was soo bad that the Exhalted March was cancelled.




Also NONE of them are the end of a fucking franchise which could import choices and was advertised as CHOICE MATTERING.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

Bioware stopped having fun when they sold their soulless husks to the EApers


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2012)

Sooo, played Leviathan, think it was pretty funny! The ending of the DLC was a bit lackluster, but the "detective work" and the explorative feel was pretty good in my opinion.

Don?t know if it?s on the same level as LotSB (although it?s at least better in the VO department, since your squadmates have dialogue!), but it isn?t that far either (again, IMO).


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2012)

Lair of the Illusive Man for ME3 dlc, replace Liara with Aria


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> He mad, yo
> 
> Somebody explain the point of future 10$ ME3 DLC to me. Why? The story is over. Nothing will change in the ending.
> 
> //HbS


$10 isn't a lot of money.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 1, 2012)

Only dlc I'll pay for will be a Take back Omega dlc with Aria as squadmate


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2012)

No take back Omega DLC, since it'd be taking place after the final battle.


Rukia said:


> $10 isn't a lot of money.


Depends. For me? It was. I'm just a student, my job is covering other expenses.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

10 dollars is alot of money for something you can find in a non flushed toilet


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 1, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Lair of the Illusive Man for ME3 dlc, replace Liara with Aria


Silly mist....
That might actually change the ending, its not artistic enough.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2012)

it'll add a black ending full of angst, despair and linkin park


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

so like all the other endings?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally unlocked the N7 Slayer, and it's actually pretty fun to play as.  

Anyone know how to continuously melee?  I know how to do it using charge, but according to the Mass Effect Wiki, there's another way to do it.  I've been trying to follow what they said, but I haven't been able to get it to work.

_The melee for this character is somewhat different than others, and when mastered can be much more powerful and effective than other heavy melee attacks. When a heavy melee is called for the character will lunge forward and strike with the sword via a "phase" effect. The forward movement can be avoided, however, and multiple strikes made, by repeatedly engaging in melee while controlling the direction of the character. The character will move in and out of phase with each strike as fast as you make them, which means that you can repeatedly strike an enemy in melee seemingly from another dimension so quickly that they cannot strike you back. This takes practice, but when mastered allows the slayer to literally shred just about any enemy in a few seconds, even Banshees or Brutes._


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd like to see that actually.  Kind of wish Aria had been a party character in ME3.  Would have definitely been better than Vega.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2012)

Vega has his moments.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

Being fair a good bunch of people like Aria solely for her looks.
Breaking her down she is a very shallow greedy do nothing character.  

She has done nothing in ME3 to advance the story. 
And ME2 she was an asari avina  that told you where who was and gave you basic info.
She is a forced character.

Don't fuck with Aria? She hasn't given Shepard or TIM a reason.
Only a statement.


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2012)

I respectfully disagree.

We never get to see Aria in action, but we hear stories of her conquests that show she's a capable fighter. She brought some kind of order to Omwga and managed to stay in power, she took down the patriarch in a fight, and it's heavily implied that she's the same asari that Wrex recounts in his story to Shepard.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought that was Aleena
Also, shhhh. im trollin


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Being fair a good bunch of people like Aria solely for her looks.
> Breaking her down she is a very shallow greedy do nothing character.
> 
> She has done nothing in ME3 to advance the story.
> ...



I'D BLOW OMEGA UP BECAUSE OF DAT BITCH

AWW SHIT DON'T GET ME STARTED

IMMA NUKE A PLANET
























That's my femShep's inside voice :33


----------



## Ejenku (Sep 4, 2012)

Is life support even used on the normandy? I'd think Feron from the shadow broker dlc would join since he's close with Liara. How about thane's son he isn't doing anything either. Life support is useless and is the only part of the ship no one is ever in. Even the poker table got used by kaidan and vega.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh you don't get it?
Mass Effect's legacy is the only thing occupy the life support in the Normandy


----------



## Jesus (Sep 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6XneLZgdzSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 7, 2012)

I restarted my Fem Shep/Liara playthrough with the Firepower pack & Leviathan installed. Should be fun.


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

I really don't understand if some of you don't like the game, you still post here and fandom over it.

lol, not getting on you or trying to sound like an ass telling you all to leave, I'm just really confused by it.

 Like it was a fantastic relationship that had a horrible break up. But you and the game still see each other around a lot and talk as friends then have heated arguments saying "I FUCKING HATE YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID TO ME"

In fact, that's exactly what it seemed like. It was like that for me at first, but the game wasn't that bad. Restarted my Mass Effect 2 and playing as a female Shepard. After I get the ending I get for 2 and 3, will replay with my original male Shepard and fix all the mistakes I did for him on my first play though for both games.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got done watching the leviathan dlc(was not giving another cent to those fucks.) And what... This dlc just makes more holes in the game! After all these months I'm still so fucking mad at this game and the shit that it has become...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2012)

more dlc got released for this game?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> more dlc got released for this game?



I hope not...they should go bankrupt.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 7, 2012)

Not just BioFail go bankrupt, but EA too. I want EA to go bankrupt so fucking bad. I'm tired of them turning everything they touch into shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 7, 2012)

Still not bad as Activision.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't even remember what Activision made. I know Blizzard is fail after fail and yet idiots like me play for World of Warcraft.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I don't even remember what Activision made. I know Blizzard is fail after fail and yet idiots like me play for World of Warcraft.



I quite enjoy the lore they created for WoW. Only played it briefly, but the lore is just great! (and there?s lots of it xD)



Vino said:


> I hope not...they should go bankrupt.



Come on, I?d love to see more single player DLC. 
Thing is, I?m a little torn on this - on the one hand, I still like the ME universe and would like BW to expand it, on the other hand I?d like for the consumers to make a stand with their wallets and show BW they can?t be shitted with (and that applies to every company out there, first and foremost EA naturally ).
But this kind of stand is pretty much impossible, so yeah. And if too many people won?t buy the SP DLC and it won?t be made anymore, then well, sucks for me - but it won?t suck for Bioware, since they make lots of $$$ through MP -.-"



Sedaiv said:


> Vega has his moments.



I loved the scene with him during Leviathan in the lab xD


----------



## EJ (Sep 8, 2012)

They are laughing in all of our faces. They know for a fact they fucked up the Mass Effect series, and a lot of people are foolish enough to support those terrible endings.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 8, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Come on, I?d love to see more single player DLC.
> Thing is, I?m a little torn on this - on the one hand, I still like the ME universe and would like BW to expand it, on the other hand I?d like for the consumers to make a stand with their wallets and show BW they can?t be shitted with (and that applies to every company out there, first and foremost EA naturally ).
> But this kind of stand is pretty much impossible, so yeah. And if too many people won?t buy the SP DLC and it won?t be made anymore, then well, sucks for me - but it won?t suck for Bioware, since they make lots of $$$ through MP -.-"



I don't. They ruined ME enough as it is...if I ever see a new game called "ME" I'd like it to be in the hands of another company.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

Funny how on Xbox ME1 sold more than ME3 

xbox sale:
ME2
ME1
ME3

ps3: 
ME2
ME3

also the sales between ME2 and ME1 on Xbox alone are half the sales of all mass effect games sold in North America and are more than 1/4 of all me sales 

The quality just keeps slipping 

and if you really wanna see how Bioware slipping look at dragon age

Origins alone is 4 million of the 6.9 million global total
DA2 was less than 2 million
and awakenings was the rest

less than half of the people that played origins played da2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2012)

Can't imagine why 

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

maybe because da2 was so bad it gave bioware game making cancer?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> They are laughing in all of our faces. They know for a fact they fucked up the Mass Effect series, and a lot of people are foolish enough to support those terrible endings.



I for one don?t think the endings are that terrible. I know people wanted to keep their Shepard alive or something, but I?m okay with this. I know this kind of ending would be more okay in a book or something, because in games people get attached to their avatar and what a happy ending, but at least the galaxy was saved etc.

That?s how I think at least. I get where you guys are coming from, but the ME universe as a whole still seems to attract and interest me 



Vino said:


> I don't. They ruined ME enough as it is...if I ever see a new game called "ME" I'd like it to be in the hands of another company.



Well, I seriously don?t think I?d buy a new ME game if it were anything but a Shooter/RPG hybrid again. I suck at shooters (or used to...), so I wouldn?t just buy it for putting holes in new enemies. And the lack of the things that made ME what it is would be too obvious, as well....

As for Dragon Age, I thought about buying the games, or at least Origins, since I heard only good stuff about it. Might as well buy the Baldur Games as well xD


----------



## Anarch (Sep 9, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I for one don?t think the endings are that terrible. I know people wanted to keep their Shepard alive or something, but I?m okay with this. I know this kind of ending would be more okay in a book or something, because in games people get attached to their avatar and what a happy ending, but at least the galaxy was saved etc.
> 
> That?s how I think at least. I get where you guys are coming from, but the ME universe as a whole still seems to attract and interest me



Shepard dying isn't the only thing people complain about. I for one would have no problem with everyone dying as long as it's done in a proper way like Mordin or Thane. I don't want to reopen this debate so i'll just say this - the endings are illogical and lame,that's why we complain.

Also in case you didn't know  you CAN keep Shepard alive.



> Well, I seriously don?t think I?d buy a new ME game if it were anything but a Shooter/RPG hybrid again. I suck at shooters (or used to...), so I wouldn?t just buy it for putting holes in new enemies. And the lack of the things that made ME what it is would be too obvious, as well....
> 
> As for Dragon Age, I thought about buying the games, or at least Origins, since I heard only good stuff about it. Might as well buy the Baldur Games as well xD



BW is moving away from rpgs so i'm pretty sure i'll never buy another game from them, at least not without researching it first.

DAO is awesome by the way , get all the dlc and Awakening and it'll keep you immersed for days if not months.

I haven't played the older BW games but i loved the Kotors and even Jade Empire ( which others here will tell you sucked  ).


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 9, 2012)

Anarch the endings are perfect teh way they are. What would you have done to make the endinsg perfect in yoru eyes?


----------



## Anarch (Sep 9, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Anarch the endings are perfect teh way they are.



That is your opinion.



> What would you have done to make the endinsg perfect in yoru eyes?



I don't care to type the same things again and again. These debates have been done to death.I'm sure you know all the sides and all the arguments.
They're all in this thread itself.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 10, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Shepard dying isn't the only thing people complain about. I for one would have no problem with everyone dying as long as it's done in a proper way like Mordin or Thane. I don't want to reopen this debate so i'll just say this - the endings are illogical and lame,that's why we complain.
> 
> Also in case you didn't know  you CAN keep Shepard alive.



Yeah, I know about that. Most people were complaining about not being able to see their blue babies, though 

And you?re right, I?ve seen (and am still seeing) enough threads on BSN complaining about this shit, same arguments flying around, wonder how people don?t get tired of this shit.

I may be someone who overlooks some flaws more lightly or something. Doesn?t matter, I still enjoy the game and I?m happy for it.

And as for other games, I?ll probably buy the older games Bioware produced first and then I?ll see what the future brings.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 10, 2012)

Anarch said:


> BW is moving away from rpgs i'll never buy another game from them, at least not without researching it first.


 No they Aren't.



> DAO is awesome by the way


 no its not, its ok, but it was never that great a game.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 10, 2012)

Er, yeah, Zen, we gonna have to agree to disagree on that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 10, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Er, yeah, Zen, we gonna have to agree to disagree on that.



which part.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 10, 2012)

The part about DA-O not being awesome. Unless you're primarily a shooter fan, in which case I'll dismiss your opinion as nothing more than a difference in taste.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 10, 2012)

Cromer said:


> The part about DA-O not being awesome. Unless you're primarily a shooter fan, in which case I'll dismiss your opinion as nothing more than a difference in taste.



i'm not primary any thing really, i like every thing with the Exception of Survival Horror.

The combat in DAO was Boring, it had The Weakest Party of any Bioware game [still good by averge game standards, but outside of Alister, Morrigan, and Zevran everyone else was one note, and  being able to brainwash them into liking you with Dog bones further highlighted this], The story is so unoriginal its painful [especially if you have read the Wheel of Time Books], and the fade is widely regarded as a horrible chore that stops the game dead.

Not a Terrible Game, but it deserves the 8's it got.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No they Aren't.



Uh yes they are. DA2 , ME2,ME3 - all of these have had less and less role playing elements. No substantial dropped loots anymore ? Limited choice of weapons and armour ? No weapons and armour for squad mates? Hell everyone agrees that ME2 and ME3 are shooters with rpg elements whereas ME was an rpg with shooter elements.

Compare DA2 with DAO , and ME2 and ME3 to ME and it's obvious they're moving away from RPGs.



> no its not, its ok, but it was never that great a game.





Zen-aku said:


> i'm not primary any thing really, i like every thing with the Exception of Survival Horror.
> 
> The combat in DAO was Boring, it had The Weakest Party of any Bioware game [still good by averge game standards, but outside of Alister, Morrigan, and Zevran everyone else was one note, and  being able to brainwash them into liking you with Dog bones further highlighted this], The story is so unoriginal its painful [especially if you have read the Wheel of Time Books], and the fade is widely regarded as a horrible chore that stops the game dead.
> 
> Not a Terrible Game, but it deserves the 8's it got.



Whether it was a great game or not is a matter of opinion i suppose but some of your points are just wrong.

The combat wasn't boring , it was what you'd expect from these types of games. It was the same as the KOTORs , or NWN2( which had a more complex system but crappier controls ). It was boring if you're more into shooters and hack and slash games but that can be said for most western RPGs.

Weak party ? Hell , no. DAO had some of the best and most memorable party characters. It seems to me you haven't replayed the game enough with other party member combinations. Have you played with Leliana at higher levels where she can one shot extremely tough enemies, not to mention her buffs were pretty sweet. Have you played a rogue with Wynne buffing you. Hell her buffs were game breaking , they could make your rogues untouchable.Have you never played with Shale - who not only had the funniest lines in the game but was an indestructible tank. Best of all you could customize everything about your party member - their gear , how they level up , how they behave in battles.That is what an RPG should be like !!   Dude no offense but if you think the DAO party was weak you just haven't played the game right. The gift system was okay but mainly you could influence party members through dialogue - for instance you could "harden" Leliana and Alistair and it would actually reflect in the game later. That was pretty great.

The story was unoriginal - no arguments there. I remember immediately drawing parallels with the ASoIaF universe ( I just started WoT btw ).
But the handling was still awesome. Each quest had a great back story. Each party member had an interesting life story and most of all 6 different origin stories for whatever type character you might pick !! When was the last time a game gave you that level of role playing variety??
And all the dlcs were fantastic additions to the game. Also inspite of its unoriginal story , DAO has fantastic replay value and you can easily have 10-12 different playthroughs with a newer experience each time because of all the different choices you could make.

The fade sucked balls , I know, but that was hardly a hindrance since you could skip it with a mod. I only ever played the fade once , and i've completed the game a dozen times at least.

And I'll leave the best for the last - mods. Mods are what help PC RPGs jump the distance from being a good game to an awesome game. This was back when BW cared so they gave us a toolkit and the DA nexus gave us mods to fix every little issue you might have with the game and to introduce so many awesome addons ( weapons , armour, quests , custom classes you name it they have it.)

Oh and I don't know which site gave the game 8s - i'm not an expert like you guys when it comes to game reviews but i generally agree with gamespot scores. They gave DAO a 9.5 - the highest they ever give a game.The user scores were also in the 90s.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 10, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Uh yes they are. DA2 , ME2,ME3 - all of these have had less and less role playing elements. No substantial dropped loots anymore ? Limited choice of weapons and armour ? No weapons and armour for squad mates? Hell everyone agrees that ME2 and ME3 are shooters with rpg elements whereas ME was an rpg with shooter elements.
> 
> Compare DA2 with DAO , and ME2 and ME3 to ME and it's obvious they're moving away from RPGs.



I don't know what games you are playing  but  i had plenty of options in me2 and me3 [also you do get to customize their weapons just not their armor in]

just cause there aren't a bunch of redundant and useless guns doesn't mean  their aren't options, and no not every one agrees about the "Shooter with RPg  elements BS" Mass effect has had that label since the first game cause they dared have an a rpg with guns  instead of swords.

an rpg is more then loot, Its a Role playing game, as  long as u get to build your character and have plenty of options in how you build your a rpg.

They aren't moving away from RPGs they juts aren't sticking to this unwritten formula not even every RPG gamer can agree on.






> Whether it was a great game or not is a matter of opinion i suppose but some of your points are just wrong.
> 
> The combat wasn't boring , it was what you'd expect from these types of games. It was the same as the KOTORs , or NWN2( which had a more complex system but crappier controls ). It was boring if you're more into shooters and hack and slash games but that can be said for most western RPGs.


No it was boring because it was boring, it  wasn't a deep combat system, They Completely half assed the rogue class, i could play it with one hand, and the attack animations where the same thing over and over with no difference, you prayed for a fatality animation just  to  break the monotony.



> Weak party ? Hell , no. DAO had some of the best and most memorable party characters. It seems to me you haven't replayed the game enough with other party member combinations. Have you played with Leliana at higher levels where she can one shot extremely tough enemies, not to mention her buffs were pretty sweet. Have you played a rogue with Wynne buffing you. Hell her buffs were game breaking , they could make your rogues untouchable.Have you never played with Shale - who not only had the funniest lines in the game but was an indestructible tank. Best of all you could customize everything about your party member - their gear , how they level up , how they behave in battles.That is what an RPG should be like !!   Dude no offense but if you think the DAO party was weak you just haven't played the game right. The gift system was okay but mainly you could influence party members through dialogue - for instance you could "harden" Leliana and Alistair and it would actually reflect in the game later. That was pretty great.


 See heres the thing hardening them didn't change any thing, leilianna was the definiton fo bland and had no real developmental, even when you supposedly mad her harder.

 yes Shale was funny but again one note for most of the game, they were all one note except for Morrigan Alister and Zevran [and even Zevran it took allot to get him to show any sort of depth] almost all the characters were bland archetypes you had seen a million times before even Shale was basically just HK47 with a special hate for birds, and as for how they "Behaved in battle" final fantasy 12 did that system better 

Outside of Morrigan and maybe Allister Non of them were all that memorable especially stacked up against the true great bio ware have created



> Each quest had a great back story.


  Denerim didn't,the mage tower didn't.



> Each party member had an interesting life story


Wynn Ogrhen and Leleianna didn't.




> and most of all 6 different origin stories for whatever type character you might pick !! When was the last time a game gave you that level of role playing variety??


the origins where cool It was a a shame they were completely meaningless  after the prologue ended, Wanna know what it feels like to be an opresssd minority in a fantasy world? To bad Even though your an elf and its explicitly stated that elves are second class citizens every one treats you the same. Want to become king of Ozarmar? to bad even though a  major quest in the game is pretty much the continuation fo your back story all you get is a a couple of token extra pieces of dialogue.




> And all the dlcs were fantastic additions to the game


no just no.

Witch hunter was garbage, too short, to highly priced no real effect on any thing, same with the Darkspawn Chronicles, a cool idea on paper but the execution was completely half assed. Wardens Keep was good but again too damn short, The only DLC that was completely worth its price was Return to Ostagar.




> DAO has fantastic replay value and you can easily have 10-12 different playthroughs with a newer experience each time because of all the different choices you could make.
> The fade sucked balls , I know, but that was hardly a hindrance since you could skip it with a mod. I only ever played the fade once , and i've completed the game a dozen times at least.


 so the game is only playable on the pc, [i heard allot of people bitch about the deep roads] 




> And I'll leave the best for the last - mods. Mods are what help PC RPGs jump the distance from being a good game to an awesome game. This was back when BW cared so they gave us a toolkit and the DA nexus gave us mods to fix every little issue you might have with the game and to introduce so many awesome addons ( weapons , armour, quests , custom classes you name it they have it.)


fuck mods, not every one has it for the PC, I am takking about a vanilla game,if you have to mod a game to be good its not all that amazing.

DAO is not a bad game, i Loved it when it first came  out, but it has huge flaws as a narrative and a Video game that stops it dead from being "amazing".



> Oh and I don't know which site gave the game 8s - i'm not an expert like you guys when it comes to game reviews but i generally agree with gamespot scores. They gave DAO a 9.5 - the highest they ever give a game.The user scores were also in the 90s.


Erogamer, Ign, Game informer, and  others.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Erogamer, Ign, Game informer, and  others.



Of the three you mentioned IGN gave DAO a 9/10 , Game Informer gave DAO a 9/10.Only Eurogamer gave it an 8.

I won't nitpick the rest of your post since I can see where you're coming from but all of the points you make are essentially matters of opinion. You personally found the characters bland , you personally found the stories uninteresting. That's really your pov , and most people seem to disagree ( since they gave DAO 90 up in user ratings on most sites.)

And I *was* talking about the pc game. I don't really see the point of playing a DnD style RPG on a console - I know this will offend some but I'll stick to this opinion.



> I don't know what games you are playing  but  i had plenty of options in me2 and me3 [also you do get to customize their weapons just not their armor in]
> 
> just cause there aren't a bunch of redundant and useless guns



You could personalize your squad mates' armour in da2,me2 and me3 ? I must have missed something then. ME2 only had a handful of guns and upgrades. The upgrades improved the weapons but didn't change them.Just added a few numbers to their stats. How many unique weapon models did these games have ? 
These things might not matter to you but to me they do. Substantial gear and customization options is a part of RPGs that I can't do without. ME2 oversimplified that , as did DA2. ME3 I'll admit was a little better than ME2, meaning it had a few more guns.

I'm not taking anything away from these games. Mass Effect is epic , there's no doubt it. It's just that the series is not a true blooded RPG , whether you agree or not it IS a shooter with RPG elements.

And every subsequent game BW comes out with has lesser RPG elements than the one before it, that's what I meant when I said that they are moving away from RPGs. That is their general attitude. Remember ME3 even had a action shooter mode for players who prefer it that way. That definitely shows their intention. I'll be willing to bet a considerable amount of money that if they ever reboot Mass Effect , it'll be a full fledged action adventure shooter , not an RPG.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Of the three you mentioned IGN gave DAO a 9/10 , Game Informer gave DAO a 9/10.Only Eurogamer gave it an 8.
> 
> I won't nitpick the rest of your post since I can see where you're coming from but all of the points you make are essentially matters of opinion. You personally found the characters bland , you personally found the stories uninteresting. That's really your pov , and most people seem to disagree ( since they gave DAO 90 up in user ratings on most sites.).


 

also User Reviews  are meaningless to me, as they will only show  a bit  minority of the consensus as a a whole.





> You could personalize your squad mates' armour in da2,me2 and me3 ? I must have missed something then.


  I just  Said you couldn't and iam ok with that any way as id rather your Squad mates have a unique look, I hate din me1 having to put  Liara in jug head armor and in DOA having to put  Morrigan in ugly ass robes



> ME2 only had a handful of guns and upgrades.The upgrades improved the weapons but didn't change them.Just added a few numbers to their stats. How many unique weapon models did these games have ?


 this is not true their is a shit ton of guns in addition to  the variety of heavy weapons  the classes get





> These things might not matter to you but to me they do. Substantial gear and customization options is a part of RPGs that I can't do without. ME2 oversimplified that , as did DA2. ME3 I'll admit was a little better than ME2, meaning it had a few more guns.


 me3 had you swimming in guns and mods that mad e a huge difference, and  in DA2 their was a ton of weapons too do you stick with he weapon that levels with you or trade it in for the sword that's good for right now is a problem i always had, 



> I'm not taking anything away from these games. Mass Effect is epic , there's no doubt it. It's just that the series is not a true blooded RPG , whether you agree or not it IS a shooter with RPG elements.


It is an RPG that Uses shooting as its Combat gameplay, a Shooter dosent have the thigns that mass effect has



> And every subsequent game BW comes out with has lesser RPG elements than the one before it, that's what I meant when I said that they are moving away from RPGs. That is their general attitude. Remember ME3 even had a action shooter mode for players who prefer it that way.


 and they also had an rpg mode that cut out combat, they were trying to please every one there



> That definitely shows their intention. I'll be willing to bet a considerable amount of money that if they ever reboot Mass Effect , it'll be a full fledged action adventure shooter , not an RPG


 that would be a fools bet considering they are still an rpg studio, they shouldn't be punished just because they decided to make their combat not suck, they herd the feed back from me2 and fixed all the rpg mistakes in me3, hell they even reached a compromise on the armor issue, each character has a diffrnet set of armor with diffifent abilities


----------



## Anarch (Sep 11, 2012)

> I just  Said you couldn't and iam ok with that any way as id rather your Squad mates have a unique look, I hate din me1 having to put  Liara in jug head armor and in DOA having to put  Morrigan in ugly ass robes



Like I said your opinion , and obviously this is a pov of someone who likes action adventure games better. Western RPG gamers are used to customize every little aspect of their and their crew members' gear.That's the way it has always been.



> this is not true their is a shit ton of guns in addition to  the variety of heavy weapons  the classes get



Shit tonnes of unique weapon models ? nope there weren't. Skyrim has shit tonnes of unique weapon models , DAO had shit tonnes of unique weapon models , Dark Souls had shit tonnes of unique weapon models , not ME3.




> me3 had you swimming in guns and mods



nope see above.



> DA2 their was a ton of weapons too do you stick



For you , not your party members. Could you spec Fenris into a SnS if you wanted to ? In DAO you could. Could you hand Merril melee weapons and maybe get her to be an arcane mage ( DAO's best class IMO) ? In DAO you could.That's what RPGs are about. Freedom.




> with he weapon that levels with you or trade it in for the sword that's good for right now is a problem i always had,



Part and parcel of western RPGs , a part I can't live without. See you're obviously the DMC over Oblivion kinda guy , that's my point.




> that would be a fools bet



Time will tell


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Like I said your opinion , and obviously this is a pov of someone who likes action adventure games better. Western RPG gamers are used to customize every little aspect of their and their crew members' gear.That's the way it has always been.


see thats not true i know plety fo wrpgs that dont even give you party members let alone let you switch out everyone armor.



> Shit tonnes of unique weapon models ? nope there weren't. Skyrim has shit tonnes of unique weapon models , DAO had shit tonnes of unique weapon models , Dark Souls had shit tonnes of unique weapon models , not ME3.


wrong DAO had three sword moddles for every sword

Me3 every gun looks different, Revanant, Avenger, Vindicator, the mattlock all different





> nope see above.


your wrong there too, their are 17 assault riffles alone, with at least 5 mods per gun,





> For you , not your party members. Could you spec Fenris into a SnS if you wanted to ? In DAO you could. Could you hand Merril melee weapons and maybe get her to be an arcane mage ( DAO's best class IMO) ? In DAO you could.That's what RPGs are about. Freedom.


you are wrong, rpgs are not about total freedom, the inability to do retarded crap is a pulse, it makes the character more unique and gives them more personality, I can make fenris a better tank or make him better at DPS,I can ether make Merill my strongest attacker or just make her crowd control.

A RPG has nothing its "all about" because an RPG can encompass so many things and you'll never meet some one who has the same definition  






> Part and parcel of western RPGs , a part I can't live without. See you're obviously the DMC over Oblivion kinda guy , that's my point.


 1 Stop trying to lump me into your narrow little box, 2. that was some thing you can do in DA2 not some thing i said i have an opinion on

i hated oblivion because the story was shit and the world was soulless  i Strongly Dislike DMC for the same reason.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> see thats not true i know plety fo wrpgs that dont even give you party members let alone let you switch out everyone armor.



But if you have party members you should have the option of customizing them as per your desires.



> your wrong there too, their are 17 assault riffles alone, with at least 5 mods per gun,



I'll concede this point. It appears there are many more guns now than when I played ME3. Of course this only strengthens my opinion of how BW sucks since more than half of those weapons weren't there in the game from the start - they are dlcs, multiplayer dlcs ,gift items you get when you buy some other EA game.But answer me this - how many of these shit tonnes of options did you have the first time you played ME3 ? And most of the guys in this thread will tell you how little replay value ME3 has , so what use are all these dlc weapons to me unless i play MP? In a way this is the same as mods for pc gamers - addons you get much later that aren't part of your first playthrough. Anyway I'm not trying to make a point here , this is just an opinion- I have conceded that ME3 had a lot of weapons.
Of course it still remains that it had very few armour options and almost none for your squad mates. 



> you are wrong, rpgs are not about total freedom, the inability to do retarded crap



RPGs are about playing a role. The role I choose may be very very different from yours and a 100 others'. The game has to give me that freedom. What seems 'retarded' to you may seem fun to someone else. In DAO on my nth playthrough I decided to make Alistair a 2H er and Zevran an archer - the game gave me the freedom to do so, DA2 just didn't. Characters were limited to what 'role' the devs had decided to give them, just like an adventure game.



> A RPG has nothing its "all about" because an RPG can encompass so many things and you'll never meet some one who has the same definition



Exactly, the game has to give everyone the freedom to do something which is different. The newer BW games don't. They put you in a pre conceived universe and make you play a prepared role ( Hell in DA2 you're listening to a story-stuff that has already happened.) Which is not to say that the games aren't great - just that they aren't as 'role playing' as the earlier ones were - my original point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> But if you have party members you should have the option of customizing them as per your desires.


Thats your oppion id rather have my squad mates be iconic




> I'll concede this point. It appears there are many more guns now than when I played ME3. Of course this only strengthens my opinion of how BW sucks since more than half of those weapons weren't there in the game from the start - they are dlcs, multiplayer dlcs ,gift items you get when you buy some other EA game.But answer me this - how many of these shit tonnes of options did you have the first time you played ME3 ?


 ignoring the hypocrisy of u counting  player created mods but not  Creator created dlc

and against ticking to purely assault rifles, their are 9 rifles in the vanilla game, you can get one riffle for free for playing the Alumar demo, that is  a ton of variety and that's just for assault rifles, so far their is no dlc you get for playing another game. and u can get a ton more guns included with From ashes and Levithan




> And most of the guys in this thread will tell you how little replay value ME3 has ,


 If your talking about the But hurt like Vino that statment ha no relevence



> so what use are all these dlc weapons to me unless i play MP?


 i don't think you know how  mp works in mass effect, having the guns in sp has nothing to do with having the guns in multiplayer




> Of course it still remains that it had very few armour options and almost none for your squad mates.


 this isn't true you have a ton of armor pecies you can mix and match on your Shepard to build the way you want





> RPGs are about playing a role. The role I choose may be very very different from yours and a 100 others'. The game has to give me that freedom. What seems 'retarded' to you may seem fun to someone else. In DAO on my nth playthrough I decided to make Alistair a 2H er and Zevran an archer - the game gave me the freedom to do so, DA2 just didn't. Characters were limited to what 'role' the devs had decided to give them, just like an adventure game.


you confuse customization with actual role playing





> Exactly, the game has to give everyone the freedom to do something which is different. The newer BW games don't. They put you in a pre conceived universe and make you play a prepared role ( Hell in DA2 you're listening to a story-stuff that has already happened.) Which is not to say that the games aren't great - just that they aren't as 'role playing' as the earlier ones were - my original point.


 it doesn't have to give you freedom, just  because you have a framing device in DaII dosen't mean you have no control on the choices you make, and the universes are always pre conceived. My Mage hawke is drastically different form my rouge hawke in terms of personality and motivation, you see the lack of total freedom as no freedom at all which is quite sad.

like i said befor A RPG has nothing its "all about" because an RPG can encompass so many things and you'll never meet some one who has the same definition.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 12, 2012)

Butthurt*


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2012)

So  (forums, facebook, etc.)

Didn't see it mentioned so I thought I would just leave a link.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 13, 2012)

I beat Leviathan last night. I liked it. I don't know why you people are bitching. yes not worth $10, more like $5-8 but it was still a fun and interesting DLC.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I beat Leviathan last night. I liked it. I don't know why you people are bitching. yes not worth $10, more like $5-8 but it was still a fun and interesting DLC.



Quoted for truth. I might have liked a more comprehensive portrayal of Leviathan, but I guess it makes sense with didn?t get it, with them being so secretive and uncooperative regarding their knowledge.

Other than that, there could have been a unique boss and more under water exploration, I guess, but still, it was rather great.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2012)

.... Youtube here I come.

//HbS


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 14, 2012)

I fully agree Blue Demon. The lack of bosses does suck


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> So  (forums, facebook, etc.)
> 
> Didn't see it mentioned so I thought I would just leave a link.



i review bombed that hard :33


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 16, 2012)

So, I don?t even know why I?m posting this, since most of you hate the guts out of this game, but at least Sedaiv is still buying DLC, so here?s a teaser:



...and something our beloved devs like:



If it?s a hint for the retake Omega DLC, I?m hyped. There are so many possibilities, I just hope this DLC won?t disapoint me too greatly. Just have to lower my expectations xD

Hope for some encounters with Adjutants and possibly the Collectors...


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 16, 2012)

Just because these guys are Fair Weather Fans, doesn't mean I'm one. I liked the original ending, were they lack luster? Not really, but did they feel incomplete? Yes they did. The Extended Cut definately perfected and made the ending more emotional. I just wish they would have kept Joker as one of the faces you saw as you died.

I called retaking Omega DLC since I first saw Aria and she said she lost Omega. I'm lazy in buying the books & comics. I'll definately help out Aria retake Omega. I just hope she survives along with the Patriarch. They should make Aria a love interest for Shepard. Then agian I want Joker to be a love interest for female Shepard.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 16, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Just because these guys are Fair Weather Fans, doesn't mean I'm one. I liked the original ending, were they lack luster? Not really, but did they feel incomplete? Yes they did. The Extended Cut definately perfected and made the ending more emotional. I just wish they would have kept Joker as one of the faces you saw as you died.
> 
> I called retaking Omega DLC since I first saw Aria and she said she lost Omega. I'm lazy in buying the books & comics. I'll definately help out Aria retake Omega. I just hope she survives along with the Patriarch. They should make Aria a love interest for Shepard. Then agian I want Joker to be a love interest for female Shepard.



Well, with you buying DLC I implied you more or less liked the whole game, including the endings ^^

There are many people wanting Aria as a LI, but I don?t really see her as the type for something like that. A fling, yeah, why not? But a full-blown romance? Rather not.

The Patriarch was definitely cool, although it may be he took advantage of Aria being away and usurped some power on Omega...or he was killed by Cerberus xD

And as for Joker, it surely would have been a viable option, but it seems Biowared pretty much exluded that option with that dialogue in Purgatory...

And not wanting to buy the comics (and/or the books) shouldn?t stop one from reading them on the Internet  But then again, there?s always the ME wiki, which pretty much resumes the books and the comics, if you want to keep up


----------



## Anarch (Sep 16, 2012)

I would gladly buy a take back Omega dlc


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how to ensure I get the perfect ending.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

And also, how...I don't understand this war room and my status. I remember it being HIGH up there and I STILL got the worst ending (everyone but a few dies)


----------



## DedValve (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> And also, how...I don't understand this war room and my status. I remember it being HIGH up there and I STILL got the worst ending (everyone but a few dies)



Congratulations you just unlocked the perfect ending


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah dude, I played the series. And some of the endings aren't even that bad lol

 and I love the game. Don't follow the hype of how horrible the endings are. I wish they would go more into more detail as well, and wouldn't throw you into the decisions to decide over genocide. Those are my only problems with the game.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

WHAT THE HELL

It won't let me speak to Miranda lol

I'm trying to warn her about Kai Leng. or whatever his name is. I read the email...


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2012)

oh yeah game is glitchy
i forget to mention that 
rushed game = glitches

at least we have some quality in this thread
Alice in Chains :33


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK

Oh my god. I take back everything I said. This game FUCKING SUCKS ASS for the glitches.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2012)

I've had two complete palythroughs, and I haven't run into any glitches.  Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

I've run into a few. But they all consist of dialogue, game freezing (disk is clean, you can tell it's a glitch)


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2012)

the only Glitch i ever had was The Invisible man Glitch myself.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 17, 2012)

I have fell through the citadel
when going to talk to liara about her father
i fell through the floor and apparently my game thought I was alot further than it was
i got the kai leng vs thane fight


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 17, 2012)

Never experienced any glitches


----------



## Jesus (Sep 17, 2012)

The only gamebreaking glitch I've encountered is the accursed Shepard fly-trap, in the Normandy cockpit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

The Jesus has spoken. Amen.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow PM me. I'l ltell you how to get people to live and get a high EMS


----------



## Anarch (Sep 17, 2012)

The one infuriating glitch i encountered ( quite often) was when one (or both) party member(s) would get stuck and refuse to follow me. One place this always happens is the moon mission right in the beginning just after you kill the first batch of Cerberus thugs after meeting Liara.

Another less bothersome glitch was when Shepard's head would twist impossibly in the middle of dialogue.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

I had a gambreaking glitch during the kai leng fight where i had to damn dear delete the file
the second time he did the shield thing in cerb station he was invincible didnot move and no lackies spawned
i kept reloading the part before the boss battle and it kept happening


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just finished the game this day ( with the Extended Cut DLC ) , choosed the destroy ending.

Stuff that I don't like is that I always get screwed no matter which ending I get.
I mean I lost a lot of bros to get to that point.
And I have the feeling that most of what I did in ME1 & 2 weren't so important after all.
And where is the Leviathan in the ending ?
fuck you Catalyst !


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 19, 2012)

Bioware announced an omega DLC and ME4

assuming anyone still cares


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 19, 2012)

fuck yes omega dlc!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 19, 2012)

There's gonna be a new ip as well, which is actually what I've been waiting for for ages


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> Oh my god. I take back everything I said. This game FUCKING SUCKS ASS for the glitches.



Hmm, weird....



Mist Puppet said:


> Never experienced any glitches



Me neither. Unless you count that ladder bug in Leviathan. But that was easily solved...



TasteTheDifference said:


> There's gonna be a new ip as well, which is actually what I've been waiting for for ages



Yeah, but people are worried since Bioware founders Greg & Ray are retiring from the game industry...
I?m really looking forward to this new IP - and I?ll be enjoying the shitstorm ME4 will bring upon us (whatever they?ll choose to do will make someone unhappy xD).


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2012)

Why do people still care about ME?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 20, 2012)

I see it as an abusive relationship.  No matter how much they beat us, we never leave because we love them, even if it isn't reciprocated.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2012)

You poor soul.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 20, 2012)

i'll never give up against the rEApers


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> i'll never give up against the rEApers


You should. 

That reminds me I have some glitch videos on my youtube channel if anyone wants to see them. I might upload some more later.



You can start with that one. :ho

Some of you guys seem to be glitch virgins.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2012)

Vino I thought you would have quit ME by now.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 20, 2012)

Good I want Omega as a DLC. I want proof of ME4 though. I hope it isn't continuing Shepards story.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 20, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> Vino I thought you would have quit ME by now.



I did, but the pain didn't.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2012)

Vino said:


> I did, but the pain didn't.


I guess I'm lucky I was able to numb the pain after a couple months.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 20, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> You should.



No way. 

Forget surrender, I choose Destroy


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm happier now that I have given up ME. I uninstalled each game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 20, 2012)

Honestly, I'm still having fun playing the multiplayer.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Good I want Omega as a DLC. I want proof of ME4 though. I hope it isn't continuing Shepards story.



Omega ftw! And why do you need proof, don?t you think they?d do it for profit anyway? 
And I agree, Shepard?s story should be over already. There?s a rumour going around saying Synthesis would be a canon ending or something (since, Synthesis is inevitable anyway, like the Ghostkid said...xD).
I?m really wondering if this will be a prequel or a sequel...


----------



## Anarch (Sep 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Maybe in your fake ass Control ending, but the only real and canon ending is Destroy.



lol i was about to say that. Shepard's alive in the only ending that matters - destroy !


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Maybe in your fake ass Control ending, but the only real and canon ending is Synthesis.



Fixed, as only plebs think a universal pax romana is a bad ending


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2012)

Anarch said:


> lol i was about to say that. Shepard's alive in the only ending that matters - destroy !



So Shepard wakes up in the rubble after how ever long it took the Normandy to get fix up.... sure thing. 

The ending was so stupid and the writers knew it when they tried to go back and save it. Plus the way Bioware acted towards the fans through everything was so shitty. They think since they're Bioware they can do no wrong. Should have seen this coming when DA2 came out. Anyways, the fall of Bioware has already begun with the co-founders leaving. That means they no longer care for what Bioware once stood for. RIP Bioware.

.. and Synthesis is the worst ending.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2012)

The Boss said:


> .. and Synthesis is the worst ending.



Synthesis is worse than Refusal?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Synthesis is worse than Refusal?



Is refusal even consider a real ending. It was more of Bioware's way of flipping the bird at fans who came up with the indoc theory or wanted to believe in it. Really mature Bioware.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 21, 2012)

The Boss said:


> So Shepard wakes up in the rubble after how ever long it took the Normandy to get fix up.... sure thing.
> 
> The ending was so stupid and the writers knew it when they tried to go back and save it. Plus the way Bioware acted towards the fans through everything was so shitty. They think since they're Bioware they can do no wrong. Should have seen this coming when DA2 came out. Anyways, the fall of Bioware has already begun with the co-founders leaving. That means they no longer care for what Bioware once stood for. RIP Bioware.
> 
> .. and Synthesis is the worst ending.



I agree it was stupid. All of them were stupid. Destroy was just the least stupid imo out of three appalling endings so i consider it to be the best. Anyway they did show him breathing so he's alive , you can't ignore that.

 And yeah synthesis is the worst ending.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2012)

The Boss said:


> Is refusal even consider a real ending. It was more of Bioware's way of flipping the bird at fans who came up with the indoc theory or wanted to believe in it. Really mature Bioware.



Would you consider it an ending if you got to choose a color to go along with it


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 22, 2012)

All the endings suck. Their sad attempt at fixing them made me laugh VERY hard.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 22, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Fixed, as only plebs think a universal pax romana is a bad ending



No, you spelled "Destroy" incorrectly, the only path to victory is the complete and utter destruction of the Reapers. Synthesis allows them to live. Killing EDI & The Geth is a small price to pay. Like Javik said, the loss of one is nothing compared to the loss of the galaxy. So like him, I'd burn 200 worlds into cinders to annihiliate the Racnai.



The Boss said:


> Is refusal even consider a real ending. It was more of Bioware's way of flipping the bird at fans who came up with the indoc theory or wanted to believe in it. Really mature Bioware.



I'm glad they did that. Shepard Indoctrinated? BULL CRAP. He resisted Soverign and Haringer in ME1 & 2 respective. So having him become a reaper is a middle finger to us. I'm glad Bioware decided to give hte middle finger to the ID Theorists. I was right again.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> All the endings suck. Their sad attempt at fixing them made me laugh VERY hard.



Holy Fuck yes they did.... Why couldn't they just have an ending like mass effect 2 and the game played out to our ahievements/failures? Everyone would be happy


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

FUCK

Stupid ass bioware. They seriously fucked over their fans.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 22, 2012)

^ Weren't you the guy who was complaining about us complaining about Bioware and saying that the endings weren't so bad , we were over stating it ? 

welcome to post ME3 endings mood swings 

On topic i liked the extended endings dlc just because they added cutscenes for the party members ( even though a few were ridiculous ) plus Shepard's name plate on the memorial wall scene was a winner !! Overall i'm glad they released it and as it was free if you hated it at least you didn't pay for it.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, but when I saw the fucking ending I GOT FUCKING PISSED

There is absolutely NO fucking good ending. And when you look at the damn shit and just realize that EVERY SINGLE THING YOU DID TO KEEP THE GETH LIVING, it was all shit if you REALLY want to fucking destroy the Reapers.

Why the fuck would I want to merge with a reaper? 

THERE WAS A FUCKING CODE. The Reapers had a damn code that could of been channeled to the damn Catalyst wiping only THEM out.

and 16 different fucking endings? Yeah, there were THREE different endings, and if you want to count the other 13 there will be a few tweaks and turns...but regardless they are all nearly the damn same.

Fuck this game and Bioware. I absolutely hate how they decided to go about this game. Give us the damn endings we all deserve, don't fucking play with our damn emotions and give us a refusal ending in which everyone FUCKING DIES


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought the worst ending of all was not choosing any of the options given to you. Just the way it ends makes everything you did irrelevant. When I saw Liara's beacon I was like WTF.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

GOD I FUCKING HATE BIOWARE

I fucking loved Mass Effect 2. I REALLY wanted my suicide team to win, and on another play though, I did just that. Everyone survived. 

But now this fucking shit.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Flow, guess what? GTFO if you don't like ME any more. I thought the original endings were good, but needed a lot of detail, but the extended cut made them perfect. Save the Normandy landing on Earth to pick up the team mates. That was bad.

Honestly, as the Geth were antagonists in ME1 & ME2, save Legion, destroying them is a small price. Like Victus's son said "Victory at any cost." Sacrificing EDI & the Geth were acceptable loses. Complete Victory isn't possible without sacrifice.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 23, 2012)

^ Agreed.

I still don't consider synthetics to be life forms so sacrificing them to save the galaxy is a no brainer in my book. You can always make more synthetics afterwards if you love them so much.

destroyisthebestending


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Hey Flow, guess what? GTFO if you don't like ME any more


 lol no. This is a mass effect thread. You want people to praise this piece of shit endings and not complain? Make a mass effect fc. Other wise, be mature. 





> thought the original endings were good, but needed a lot of detail, but the extended cut made them perfect. Save the Normandy landing on Earth to pick up the team mates. That was bad.


 lol the original endings were all shit and contradicted every fabric of the other endings Of the game, But also went against mass effect. You're telling me Shepard would just stand there and not talk back to the synthesis child? Not a "no screw this, get the fuck off kid. We've earned the right to defeat/kill the reapers." 





> Honestly, as the Geth were antagonists in ME1 & ME2, save Legion, destroying them is a small price. Like Victus's son said "Victory at any cost." Sacrificing EDI & the Geth were acceptable loses. Complete Victory isn't possible without sacrifice.



Lol at pulling quotes from the game to justify this game with so many plot holes. Ill destroy your argument later when I get on my comp


----------



## Anarch (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol no. This is a mass effect thread. You want people to praise this piece of shit endings and not complain? Make a mass effect fc. Other wise, be mature.



There *is* a mass effect fc , it is mostly inactive though.

Resisting the urge to quote your posts back at you when you were doing the exact thing you're now criticizing Sedaiv for  
And if you hadn't played through to the end then how and why were you defending the endings back then ?


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

As mich as I loved playing mass effect even i can admit that te creators of this game disregarded what the fans loved about the game. The decisions, time, effort you put in the game doesn't matter. You get an identical ending towards someone else's that doesn't go ink any detail of what happened. The game disregards the reaper code that could of been channeled into the catalyst so only the reapers wee killed off. Again, why would you want to merge two different life forms together? And some of you don't want to admit the geth/edi were a living creature when the game heavily implied that they were. lol, it really is true. A lot of people who like this games ending grasp or straws in order to justify it.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Anarch said:


> There *is* a mass effect fc , it is mostly inactive though.
> 
> Resisting the urge to quote your posts back at you when you were doing the exact thing you're now criticizing Sedaiv for
> And if you hadn't played through to the end then how and why were you defending the endings back then ?



Oh please quote my post. I could care less anarch. I played through the game again and realized how suck ass te endings are.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> And some of you don't want to admit the geth/edi were a living creature when the game heavily implied that they were. lol, it really is true.



It doesn't matter what the game implies. As long as they don't outright say it , it's open to interpretation. 

But yes the game does put a lot of effort into Legion and EDI to convince Shepard that they are life forms too ,so that the gamer will have a harder time choosing destroy.

I'm not as pissed with the endings as many others here. It's not even close to what i expected from BW but the extended dlc did make it a lot better in my opinion.

The only thing i regret is that down the line people might end up remembering the series more for the mp ( which people might still be playing ) than Commander Shepard's epic story  ME3 definitely has the least replay value out of all the three games.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Paragon commander Shepard even stated "I don't care what anyone says, that's a living creature" when legion showed the upgrades that the geth had received. The game heavily implies that they are living. Even when Shepard chooses the quatrains over the geth he still refers to them as a species, and states the only reason why he chose the quatrains was because the geth aligned themselves with the reapers at one point. I can't get past how shitty the endings are. Not only this, why the fuck would they put you in a position to choose over genocide? Not once, but fucking twice.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't played ME3 in months so I may be wrong but I don't think Shepard just says those things. He says them iff you choose a particular set of dialogue options or play the game in a certain way. I can always not do that, and instead , role play my Shepard to be someone who doesn't care about the synthetics much. That doesn't make my way any less canon than yours.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol no. This is a mass effect thread. You want people to praise this piece of shit endings and not complain? Make a mass effect fc. Other wise, be mature.  lol the original endings were all shit and contradicted every fabric of the other endings Of the game, But also went against mass effect. You're telling me Shepard would just stand there and not talk back to the synthesis child? Not a "no screw this, get the fuck off kid. We've earned the right to defeat/kill the reapers."
> 
> Lol at pulling quotes from the game to justify this game with so many plot holes. Ill destroy your argument later when I get on my comp



Samuel L. Jackson said it best with "ENGLISH, MOTHER FUCKER! DO YOU SPEAK IT?!"

Because you certainly cannot read it. I said it had a lot missing, they were good but there was a lot missing. The new endings are much better still. I'm just saying, if you hate ME so much, GTFO becaues I aboslutely hate One Piece (shitty comic, shitty cartoon) but I'm not going into the OP section and taking a huge steamy one on their fandom, now am I? 

Go ahead, attempt to destroy my quotes. I eat maggots like you for breakfast.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I haven't played ME3 in months so I may be wrong but I don't think Shepard just says those things. He says them iff you choose a particular set of dialogue options or play the game in a certain way. I can always not do that, and instead , role play my Shepard to be someone who doesn't care about the synthetics much. That doesn't make my way any less canon than yours.



Renegade Shepard is severely flawed in his/her way of thinking ( morally, depending on the topic), but even with a renegade Shepard, the game still heavily implies that the Geth/EDI are living creatures.




> Samuel L. Jackson said it best with "ENGLISH, MOTHER FUCKER! DO YOU SPEAK IT?!"



Yeah, quit stealing others quotes. Especially if you're dying to using them even in cases where they are not appropriate. 



> The new endings are much better still.



No, they aren't. And the fact that you think it's ok for Bioware to have to release a $$DLC so people can get more endings/better explanations, then it shows how far of a Bioware fan that you are.

I'm sure if the ending showed a random Krogan taking a crap on a toilet, you would still defend the ending.




> I'm just saying, if you hate ME so much, GTFO






Who said anything about hating anyone?

No, I told you to be more _mature _ in a mass effect thread. This isn't a strictly pro Mass Effect fc. If you don't want to hear crap about the endings, go to the Mass Effect fc and I'm sure even they talk about how crap the endings were before it turned inactive.

Ironically, you make claims towards me hating you when I never said this, then tell me I can't read basic English. 



> becaues I aboslutely hate One Piece (shitty comic, shitty cartoon) but I'm not going into the OP section and taking a huge steamy one on their fandom, now am I?



I don't care.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

The thing is, we got it already that you hate the endings. Posting it over and over is just annoying (especially the CAPITAL LETTERS) and doesn?t really help anyone.
Go on the Bioware forums if you want to make a difference 

That said, I?m looking forward to Omega, hope it?ll be a permanent hub, also hope for some unique enemies.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

I wonder how much Bioware/EA talks to Clevernoob these days?    I'm surprised they are still pumping things out, what is the story based carrot to continue for players?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone else still play mutliplayer on the 360?  I'm down to get some games going sometime.  Granted, I'm not on much due to school and work, but there's always the weekends.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> No, they aren't. And the fact that you think it's ok for Bioware to have to release a $$DLC so people can get more endings/better explanations, then it shows how far of a Bioware fan that you are.
> 
> I'm sure if the ending showed a random Krogan taking a crap on a toilet, you would still defend the ending.



Just want to point out that the extended endings are free, Leviathan costs $$$, but that includes multiple hours of gameplay so I don't really think you can complain that much about a standard piece of DLC.  And the new endings were better, not great, but it does give a better explanation and further insight into what the future holds in the various endings.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Renegade Shepard is *severely flawed in his/her way of thinking *( morally, depending on the topic), but even with a renegade Shepard, the game still heavily implies that the Geth/EDI are living creatures.



That is your opinion.

Also you can't defend one aspect of the game's writing while calling another flawed - they were written by the same people. Like i said the game does try to convince Shepard that synthetics are living creatures , that is one of the major themes of the game but you can still choose to play a renegade Shepard who isn't convinced.




> No, they aren't. And the fact that you think it's ok for Bioware to have to release a $$DLC so people can get more endings/better explanations, then it shows how far of a Bioware fan that you are.



The endings dlc was free.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Renegade Shepard is severely flawed in his/her way of thinking ( morally, depending on the topic), but even with a renegade Shepard, the game still heavily implies that the Geth/EDI are living creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at your previous post. The use of "lol" is funny, this isn't AIM Instant Messenger, NOR are you a 12 year old girl in 2000. You can knock it off.

You're just jealous I have infinitely better quotes. If you don't like it, don't set me up for them, bucko.

If you don't like reading crap about people still liking the game as an overall series, get out. Because you're going to find people who like and dislike it. If you want to crap all over my fandom, go create a "MASS EFFECT SUCKS!" Fan Club. 

I never said you hated me, now you're putting words in my mouth. But like the others said, you hate the endings, we get it. Shut up, noone wants to read you say the same crap over and over again. 



Consider buying it, it'll help with your cramps. 



That should also help some.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The endings dlc was free.


And the ending is set and done?  Is it a complete ending?  because majority consensus says it is not.  Bioware is using the 'book not being quite closed' in part to keep people paying attention.  Tolerable, but easy to disagree with on a level far beyond artistic integrity vs entitled consumers.  Unless incomplete books are filled with integrity?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 26, 2012)

Trilogy boxed set coming out in November.  Don't know if it comes with DLC or not.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh sounds like fun.


----------



## Krory (Sep 27, 2012)

So are people still butthurt because they didn't get their fairytale sugar gumdrop ending?


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, and this isn't "Let me throw a quote that has nothing to do with the topic" hour either.



Your last sentence was really bad dude, hence my asking: ENGLISH, MOTHER FUCKER! DO YOU SPEAK IT?!



> I'm not even jealous. Care about as much as your "Supreme taste in music"/



You're just jealous that my taste in music, movies, video games, card games, women, and sexual fetishes are better than yours in every way, shape and form.



> Take your own advice little. LOL



Take *your* own advice.



> "WAAAAH WAAAH IF YOU HATE ME SO MUCH JUST IGNORE ME"
> 
> and lol at telling people to shut up. lol just lol
> 
> LOL



Again: Take your own advice, you keep PMSing, I keep suggesting



and



Because all of your raging, looks like you need it. MUCH more than I do.


----------



## ? (Sep 27, 2012)

So, like, I hear the Battlefield 3 soldier is now available to all in a Rare card in multiplayer. Totally rad rite.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there anyway to get military prep to 100%? (just got me3 recently n it wont cross 50%)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Is there anyway to get military prep to 100%? (just got me3 recently n it wont cross 50%)



Only way to increase that past 50% is playing MP. though IIRC, Extended Cut dlc fixes the ems numbers so that you don't need to play MP in order to get the best ending


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 28, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Trilogy boxed set coming out in November.  Don't know if it comes with DLC or not.



Does this mean the version of Mass Effect 1 included in the trilogy set will NOT have trophy support etc?

If so, I'm gonna be pissed, since I don't have internet access for my PS3, which means I can't buy the standalone version from PSN.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 28, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Is there anyway to get military prep to 100%? (just got me3 recently n it wont cross 50%)





Mist Puppet said:


> Only way to increase that past 50% is playing MP. though IIRC, Extended Cut dlc fixes the ems numbers so that you don't need to play MP in order to get the best ending



If you have a smartphone you can try the ME3 Datapad app, link it to XBLA and play the mini-game Galaxy at War. Depending on whether the ships you send out on missions to different parts of the galaxy are successful or not will increase your military prep outside the core ME3 game itself.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 28, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Play Multiplayer. It's the ONLY way to raise your Galaxy At War Readiness to 100%.



Not the ONLY way. If you're on PC you can edit the save games to get 100% readiness.

Anyway I thought it didn't matter anymore. With the new endings dlc you get the "perfect" endings even without playing mp.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Man what the fuck happened to all the cool people in this thread?  Now we're just left with the crybabies.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm glad the trilogy is coming out. I will finally get around to playing the games this way.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Needs more "Waah, waah, I'm overpriveleged, waaah waaah."


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Man what the fuck happened to all the cool people in this thread?  Now we're just left with the crybabies.



I know you're not talking to me.



Anarch said:


> Not the ONLY way. If you're on PC you can edit the save games to get 100% readiness.
> 
> Anyway I thought it didn't matter anymore. With the new endings dlc you get the "perfect" endings even without playing mp.



I was ruling out Save Editors. But the question was how do I raise it, not do I need to raise it? You're still correct nevertheless.



Flow said:


> After giving the horses oral stimulation, I let them mount me.



Whoa, TMI there bro/sis.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2012)

Did Bioware fix the start up bug yet? The one where it resets your imported Shep's face.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

>Kids calling other people "little one"

Youth these days.

And I doubt BioWare is fixing anything these days... except hopefully Dragon Age III.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Man what the fuck happened to all the cool people in this thread?  Now we're just left with the crybabies.



There were cool people?


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> There were cool people?



Cocoa, Anarch, Jena, Hana, me. Now everyone sucks. No wonder Greg and Ray quit BioWare if people like the ones in this thread are now their "fans."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Cocoa, Anarch, Jena, Hana, me. Now everyone sucks. No wonder Greg and Ray quit BioWare if people like the ones in this thread are now their "fans."



I don't see The Boss in your list.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm loving  guy. I'm not into it personally ( being straight and all ) but there's a little something for fans of Kaidan too :ho 

I'm totally getting a set made from the DA style Thane pic


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> ^ Krory, it's not that serious.



Then stop making it out to be, kiddo.




Vino said:


> I don't see The Boss in your list.



That's right. You don't.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's right. You don't.



Thus your list is flawed.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2012)

That's it? are you tired today?


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's just that the multiplayer is boring as hell after like 4 games lol.
> 
> Well...not really boring. Just sort of "meh" after my team just makes some stupid mistake (me included). It's like we do good all the rounds but at the 10th one one dies, another dies, and then lol





Flow said:


> Yeah, have fun at thinking of some person giving oral sex to a horse. It shows how vivid your imagination is, and why you enjoyed these suck ass endings.



Bawwwww

Get out

You're terrible

I should shoot your mother in the cunt for buying the game and giving it to a crybaby who can't beat round 10


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> That's it? are you tired today?



Pretty much.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

Good night sweet Prince 

Another battle awaits on the MORROW!


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Fuck that noise, I don't sleep.

Sleep is for the week.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh look, the plebeians have learned to read and write, what will they do next?


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

It's amazing how this place has declined into nothing more but a failed abortion regurgitating inane post edits because it is incapable of producing anything remotely intelligent or productive for this site or society.

I'll never understand why people like that aren't just killed.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's *100% approved* now the people who get on others for not liking the endings have horse penis fetishes, and are disturbed sadist.
> 
> Carry on though.



So you're saying you approve horse penis fetishes? Huh.




Flow said:


> and lol @ calling people "common people". You're just a guy that loved the hell out of a series with the most plot hole endings ever. Unless you believe in that indoctrination stuff or whatever.



Most plot hole endings? You mean Star Wars?


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

>Accuses someone of not being able to read
>Doesn't know the difference between "prove" or "approve"

Oh, Espi... how missing Hikawa has changed you.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

You said you never watched it. Why bother? It's not my job to educate you because the school systems failed to instill common sense.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> School systems taught me not to be an arrogant asshole, and lecture others when I work at Gamestop.



Apparently not. Considering _you_ were the one that started attacking people for liking something.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

Moving on to something relevant since no one else seemed to care that an amateur troll took over the thread...


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

It's not weird to actually enjoy something without being over-privileged. Some of us would call that "normal" or "acceptable."


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Moving on to something relevant since no one else seemed to care that an amateur troll took over the thread...



Mordin a Veteran 

I wonder if he'll tell any good war stories in song? :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2012)

In Valhalla, he certainly will.

/salute

Most tragic vidya death ever.

That is, until...


*Spoiler*: _Resident Evil 6 spoilers_ 



Piers dies.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> I know you have weird sexual horse fetishes. But you should calm down. Writing lemons is against forum rules.



BZZT! WRONG! TRY AGAIN DUMB ASS!

It's not against the rules to write them. It's against the rules to post them. I'm hyper linking, so don't be bitching that you cannot write smut like me.

Also, stop emailing sexually suggestive messages. I'm not that way, not any more at least.

The Boss/World: Can I get that pick o the guy drooling a rainbow? I kind of need that kick ass pic.

Yes, you can not important the right faces.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 29, 2012)

I remember when we had fun speculating about the plot before this game came out.  Think we filled a thread up before the game actually came out.  And of course, make fun of The Boss for liking Kaidan.

Now we all just argue over whether the ending is okay or bad and insult each other.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm glad the trilogy is coming out. I will finally get around to playing the games this way.



Same here friend, but mostly because I don't have a Xbox 360, and I probably never will (no offense to Microsoft and their fans).


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I remember when we had fun speculating about the plot before this game came out.  Think we filled a thread up before the game actually came out.  And of course, make fun of The Boss for liking Kaidan.



Those were the days....


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah, I remember when we said Kaiden sucked ass literally.

now Kaiden is bad freaking ass in ME3. Makes me wish I saved him now. My new files will have him alive.


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I remember when we had fun speculating about the plot before this game came out.  Think we filled a thread up before the game actually came out.  And of course, make fun of The Boss for liking Kaidan.
> 
> Now we all just argue over whether the ending is okay or bad and insult each other.





Jena said:


> Those were the days....



The days when this place wasn't infested with cockroaches and there was only love.  Except for Kaidan.

**


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2012)

Why so much hate for Kaidan? he was a real bro to me in ME3.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 29, 2012)

Aye, kaidan was pretty cool, even when my femshep dumped his ass for Thane.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

In all my playthroughs I've never kept Kaidan alive past Virmire. I always thought he was kind of bland in ME1.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2012)

Kaiden was very meh as a character in ME1. But because of how much of a cooler character he is in ME3, I plan to make a few more new saves and have him survive.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2012)

Kaidan was exponentially improved in ME3.

He was just bland in ME1 and a whiner in ME2 so we all harped on him.

But even then:

Kaidan > Ashley


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2012)

ME1 Ashley > ME 1 & 2 Kaiden
ME 2 Ashley > ME 1 & 2 Kaiden
ME 3 Ashley = ME 3 Kaiden


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

^ I agree with this except for the unnecessary "face lift " they gave Ashley in ME3.

And I don't really have an opinion on Kaidan in ME2 since i never played with him alive but he hardly had any lines , how much could he have improved.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZRE5LyocH4[/YOUTUBE]

my favorite Kaidan scene


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2012)

You know what was great about Ashley, though?

Nothing.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

what you didn't enjoy her poetry ?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 29, 2012)

I was mentioned? 

Ontopic: Ashley's ME3 face made her look like a drag queen. No lie.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 29, 2012)

Ashley looked better in 3 than she did in 1/2


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm not surprised you say that. 

She looked undesirable in all three games to me.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 29, 2012)

any shit is better that ashley


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2012)

Ironically, Ashley looked like a pre-op transvestite in ME3.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

I like Ashley but I have to agree. Sadly, in ME3 she looks like she had a botched plastic surgery.

But of all the three games her VA did her best job in ME3.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 30, 2012)

Kaiden still has one use: Setting of the bomb on Virmire


----------



## Augors (Sep 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Finished ME3 and my reaction_ 





I played all 3 games this month and this is the ending? 3 different colors? I know I'm late, but Jesus Christ. I've pretty much wasted a whole month.


----------



## FrayedThread (Sep 30, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> *Angered Voice* *YOU HAVE COME TOO FAR! THE DARKNESS MUST NOT BE BREACHED.*




I don't really care _that_ much for spoilers now. It's been out for a while so it makes sense for people to talk openly about it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been talking about the endings since 2 days AFTER the game came out.


----------



## FrayedThread (Sep 30, 2012)

Did you complete it during that time or were you just speculating ?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ironically, Ashley looked like a pre-op transvestite in ME3.


Finally someone agrees. 



Augors said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Finished ME3 and my reaction_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It hurt me too. I feel no more pain though.


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Cocoa (Oct 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 1, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Did you complete it during that time or were you just speculating ?



I completed that shite.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 1, 2012)

It is sad, but it's also very touching.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 1, 2012)

Doesn't help that it reminds me that certain characters die in ME3 and there's nothing you can do about those ones


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 1, 2012)

So how about that Trilogy.  Apparently you don't get much in the way of DLC from Mass Effect 2.  They are not even nice enough to throw you a bone and give you Kasumi.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 2, 2012)

It is the end of the era...we mentioned Kaidan and The Boss didn't come rushing in with her arms flailing to defend him.

And yeah, I'm surprised that the Trilogy doesn't come with DLC.  I thought that most of those Trilogy packs come with all the DLC.  Not that it matters too much to me - I already have all the games.


----------



## Slice (Oct 2, 2012)

That is simply a joke, if it is really priced at 49€ the DLC will more than double the price.

At the very least they should have added the ones important for the story like Shadow Broker and Arrival.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 2, 2012)

In my opinion they should be adding more DlC's since there won't be any more ME games.
There could be a mix of mission, character and story packs. Anything to bring people back and make them want to play again in different ways.

I don't know, perhaps there could be an opportunity to play as other chars gets and go through their story..? It's worth a try.
They love money too, don't they?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 2, 2012)

There could be more ME games.  They just said that Shepard's story is over.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 2, 2012)

We knew that Thane would die no matter what. Having to lose Legion or Tali is rough, it sucks that no matter what to get the Geth as an asset or save teh Quarians (or both) Legion dies. Also I had a feeling that Mordin wouldn't live. He's in the last decade of life, and he wanted to atone for Enhancing the Genophage. I was willing to let him go. Like Padoks would say "Some where in the analogs of history, our actions are recorded. Yours will be remembered forever." and that's what Mordin did by curing the Genophage.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 2, 2012)

There were a couple of hints that Thane may have been able to have been cured throughout ME2; though I can't remember all of the details.
Kinda suck that if you romance him he isn't content with dying anymore but when ME3 comes he just goes "lol nevermind coughcough dying now".

Mordin wanted to right himself by curing the Genophage, so I myself think his ending was fine. As sad as it was .

Tali threw herself off a cliff in my game because I sided with the Geth xD. I love those guys, and I hadn't even played ME2 yet so I don't know how I'll handle Legion's death.
Miranda died too but I didn't care all that much.

Those things wont happen again now, I wasn't doing a lot right


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2012)

Goddamn, I choose not to post in this thread for months, and I come back to see bitching that puts the Browncoats bitching to shame.

Very disappointed . Anyway, I still need to finish up my Sentinel play through. I'm surprised I didn't choose this class sooner, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> There were a couple of hints that Thane may have been able to have been cured throughout ME2; though I can't remember all of the details.
> Kinda suck that if you romance him he isn't content with dying anymore but when ME3 comes he just goes "lol nevermind coughcough dying now".
> 
> Mordin wanted to right himself by curing the Genophage, so I myself think his ending was fine. As sad as it was .
> ...



You can get them to work together. Although Legions still dies.

I fucking hated mine. I sided with the Quarians. Seeing the VI attack me, and say "You will not decide the fate of my people" or something along those lines made me like.....just damn.

I hear if it's actually Legion that attacks you, when Tali stabs him in the back, he turns to her and ask her "does this unit have a soul?"

I would fucking cry if I had played through this game and gotten to that outcome.

One of the few things that put me on the verge was the destruction of the Geth, and seeing David strapped down on the machine by his own brother. Even when I saved him, seeing him repeat the same question/answer just irked the hell out of me. Glad he was doing much better in Mass Effect 3.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't do that in my play through 

I've looked briefly at that Legion outcome and it's horrible. The way he/it just looks up at you before you kill him/it is heart breaking . 
Honestly, the fact that Legion actually questions things and his hinted to admire Sheperd in enough for me to consider him to have a soul.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 3, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> There were a couple of hints that Thane may have been able to have been cured throughout ME2; though I can't remember all of the details.
> Kinda suck that if you romance him he isn't content with dying anymore but when ME3 comes he just goes "lol nevermind coughcough dying now".
> 
> Mordin wanted to right himself by curing the Genophage, so I myself think his ending was fine. As sad as it was .
> ...



I don't remember a hint to a cure. I played ME2 so many times, it's not funny. Thane was doomed to die sadly, but I feel if you do romance him, he gets to die with two people who love him deeply at his side, and personally I think it puts him at rest knowing he saved the Salarian Counciler and his lover where as he couldn't protect Iruka

Mordin did want to right the wrongs created by Maelon. He did deserve death, so in my future play throughs I plan to let Mordin kill him. But despite his sad death, I'm ultimatly glad he got to put a good end to a life well lived. He did the right thing fixing the Genophage and the right thing by freeing the Krogan.

No matter what Legion/Geth VI dies. If you want to save the Geth but keep the Quarians, you MUST do the following...

In ME2..
Recruit Tali
Keep Legion NOT selling him to Cerberus
Get Tali's Loyalty and NOT have her get excommunicated (use the Charm or Intimidate Option during her Trial)
Get Legion's Loyalty
Create Peace (Charm or Intimidate Option, not a Paragon or Renegade) between Legion & Tali
Ensure Legion & Tali survive the Suicide Mission.

in ME3...
Do the Rescue the Quarian Mission
Rescue Admiral Korris on the Rescue Mission
Free the Geth Primes from the Geth Server

When all those are met, after telling Legion to stop the upload/Tali to stop the Quarians from firing, you'll have a chance to use a Charm/Intimidate option to get BOTH assets.

To get Miranda to live, you MUST get her Loyalty in ME2 AND n ME3 warn her about Kai Leng when you got info on him.



Flow said:


> You can get them to work together. Although Legions still dies.
> 
> I fucking hated mine. I sided with the Quarians. Seeing the VI attack me, and say "You will not decide the fate of my people" or something along those lines made me like.....just damn.
> 
> ...



If you choose to save the Quarians over the Geth with Legon & Tali Alive, he will attack Shepard. The convo is...

"Tali'Zorah... Does this... unit... have..." 
"Yes Legion, yes it does."

You can save David Archer in ME2 by telling off his brother But yes, I too saved him and wanted to put a bullet in his brother's head.



FrayedThread said:


> Yeah, I couldn't do that in my play through
> 
> I've looked briefly at that Legion outcome and it's horrible. The way he/it just looks up at you before you kill him/it is heart breaking .
> Honestly, the fact that Legion actually questions things and his hinted to admire Sheperd in enough for me to consider him to have a soul.



I know i sucks. I cannot kill either race. Tali because the Quarians, despite getting what they deserved, are still living creatures. Legion maybe a AI but he's almost human. LUCKILY I got everything done to get peace.

You CAN shoot Legion if side with the Quarians. If I did that, I'd choose NOT to shoot him, he'll still ask "Does this... unit... have..."

...

Yes Legion, yes it does :'(


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 3, 2012)

The hint to the cure was in the Shadow Broker's files.  If I recall correctly, one of the files about Thane said that there was a possible treatment option.  He needed a transplant, and there was a viable donor, but refused to be put on the transplant list.

Edit:  New Patch coming out tomorrow.  One of the updates: _"Players can no longer grab Geth Pyros over cover"_.  Lame...

As well as making Decoy even worse: _ "Melee creatures will now completely ignore pets (drones, decoys, etc.) rather than just having a chance to ignore them"_


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 3, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I don't remember a hint to a cure. I played ME2 so many times, it's not funny. Thane was doomed to die sadly, but I feel if you do romance him, he gets to die with two people who love him deeply at his side, and personally I think it puts him at rest knowing he saved the Salarian Counciler and his lover where as he couldn't protect Iruka



*Spoiler*: _found some stuff on a possiblity of a cure_ 






> Directly after being recruited, during the first conversation on the Normandy, Thane mentioned that the Hanar were working on a cure; he just didn't expect that he would live long enough to benefit from it. In Lair of the Shadow Broker, Thane's dossier showed that he was an eligible transplant candidate.
> There would not need to be a miracle cure because there was already one in the works by the Hanar. In addition, the CDN mentioned a new medigel for the lungs that would revolutionize internal medicine; I hope I need not explain how this could immediately benefit Thane.





I'm fine with him dying since it's something that you're told about as you meet him; but I don't like how it's handled. There's hardly any difference between a romanced/non-romanced scene in any encounter during ME3 too.
Though lack of show time for him isn't unique to his character either. I don't want to complain too much.



> Mordin did want to right the wrongs created by Maelon. He did deserve death, so in my future play throughs I plan to let Mordin kill him. But despite his sad death, I'm ultimatly glad he got to put a good end to a life well lived. He did the right thing fixing the Genophage and the right thing by freeing the Krogan.


Yeah, though I kept Maelon's data because if I recall that's the only way to keep Eve alive during to mission to cure the Genophage.
I read up on how to keep Tali & Miranda alive after, I'll be sure to do it right this time 



> I know i sucks. I cannot kill either race. Tali because the Quarians, despite getting what they deserved, are still living creatures. Legion maybe a AI but he's almost human. LUCKILY I got everything done to get peace.
> 
> You CAN shoot Legion if side with the Quarians. If I did that, I'd choose NOT to shoot him, he'll still ask "Does this... unit... have..."
> 
> ...


It's odd that the Quarian's don't regret destroying the Geth one bit if you side with them but a random Geth will say to you "we regret the death of the creators" if you choose them.
Kinda weird really; I'd expect it to come from the other side.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 4, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> The hint to the cure was in the Shadow Broker's files.  If I recall correctly, one of the files about Thane said that there was a possible treatment option.  He needed a transplant, and there was a viable donor, but refused to be put on the transplant list.
> 
> Edit:  New Patch coming out tomorrow.  One of the updates: _"Players can no longer grab Geth Pyros over cover"_.  Lame...
> 
> As well as making Decoy even worse: _ "Melee creatures will now completely ignore pets (drones, decoys, etc.) rather than just having a chance to ignore them"_



JESUS CHRIST! FUCK YOU BIOWARE! Are they really that fucking STUPID? I guess I stand corrected, Canada is filled with failure.

yes: Saving Maelon's Data will ensure Eve's survival. It'll also make the Krogan leader more friendly towards you.

The Quarians are angry the VI Geth became AI and questioned their purpose. When the Quarians trying to protect the killed were killed out, the Quarians beat feet. They allowed them to live because they harbored no hard feelings against the creators. They just wanted to allowed to live.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2012)

> Edit: New Patch coming out tomorrow. One of the updates: "Players can no longer grab Geth Pyros over cover". Lame...



So will this make GGW farming harder? I don't care about the issue, but I've seen a bunch of whining over at BSN (then again, when aren't they whining about something). 

also a big fuck you to any geth buffs, hate those fuckers.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 4, 2012)

Multiplayer? Haven't tried that yet.

Having fun with Gibbed Save Editor in the meanwhile


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't, Multiplayer is dead now. all the menstruation must stop, and Bioware won't take a stand against their fans. Too many bleeding pussies.


----------



## Tragic (Oct 4, 2012)

Guess I'm going to head back to ME3 MP now. Looks really good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZqwuHFIgIA&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 4, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Don't, Multiplayer is dead now. all the menstruation must stop, and Bioware won't take a stand against their fans. Too many bleeding pussies.




Guess I'll have to wait for another online game to come out. WoW doesn't interest me anymore.

I do like the trailers, though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 4, 2012)

Tragic said:


> Guess I'm going to head back to ME3 MP now. Looks really good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZqwuHFIgIA&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]



Gotta give it to BioWare, they make damn good trailers.  And a Turian with a jet pack?  Sweet...

They also adding a new challenge feature where you do challenges for points to unlock banners.  Reminds me of Modern Warfare.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 4, 2012)

So basically the new content they add with the multiplayer is great but the patches break it? 

Whose bright idea was it to make geth pyros non grabbable anymore? Their already cheap (not truly and actually difficult just cheap) and broken now their even more broken? BS Bioware.

May rent this game in the future just for the multiplayer if my friends also rent it. As sad as it is my best moments in ME3 where on the multiplayer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 4, 2012)

Yup.  At least they added back headshot damage to Geth Primes.  

And I agree with you about some of the best moments being with friends on Multiplayer.  My friends and I would always yell Phantom at the top of our lungs whenever we saw one.  And use the headsets even though we were in rooms right next to each other with the doors open...

Played with The Boss when the demo came out, but other than that never played with anyone else here.  It was fun though.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 4, 2012)

If bioware are so pissy with farming (and there will always be farming) why not just change the layout of the map? Add in a patch that removes 2 counters from the back end and presto, farming gone. 

Nah, they should just make the enemy so difficult to the point where the only proper way to defeat them is by farming (which hasn't changed in the slightest regardless of patches)? Genius. 

Keep adding more content because so far they've all been wonderful, but for the love of god, STOP. BUFFING. THE GETH. And they added back headshots? What was the point of removing it in the first place =/

These people should instead do a new patch every month rather than every other week that way they can gather more information and make better decisions rather than screw up the balancing even more. Is the krysae still viable though?


----------



## Tragic (Oct 4, 2012)

No, not at all. _Absolutely_ not. The Krysae is terrible. 

And as for the Geth, they are cheap but with a solid team on Gold, they can be put down.You just can't be playing with a bad team. I can carry a team on Gold against Reapers and Cerberus but against Geth, it's just not possible. There's too much to deal with. 

Looking forward to collectors though =)


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 5, 2012)

They need to stop nuking weapons & characters. I don't care about buffing enemies. Except now the grab is USELESS. Husks move away, Cannibales keep away, Cerberus isn't WORTH grabbing, but now the Pyros are WAY TOO STRONG. They still 1 shot and now you cannot grab them? BULL SHIT. Fuck you Bioware.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 5, 2012)

oh fuck yes


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 5, 2012)

I called it for MONTHS they'd make The Collectors


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I called it for MONTHS they'd make The Collectors



you and every other mass effect MP player.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> you and every other mass effect MP player.



DON'T RUIN MY MOMENT! >_<


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 6, 2012)

I really like the collectors design.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I called it for MONTHS they'd make The Collectors



of course they would
they have to keep the biodrones who are actually playing this shit to keep playing it and giving their money


----------



## Neji (Oct 6, 2012)

Collectors as enemies of playable characters? Haven't Mass Effected in like 4 months. Either way it's pretty cool.


----------



## Rama (Oct 6, 2012)

New Characters for Retaliation DLC


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the turian havoc soldier and turian ghost infiltrator are confirmed but no images available




the characters wont be released all at ones, Tuesday only 4 will be released

New weapons



more info about the images here:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2012)

Volus?  Really?  When are we getting Hanhar?


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 7, 2012)

Zaeed seems to think you shouldn't underestimate a Hanar 

No but seriously, Volus'? What.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Hyped as fuck for this.

And also, did they release the Earth patch for free?

also, pretty sure you all have seen this 

:


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Also, does anyone here believe the indoctrination theory?

I mean I don't have a problem with it....but some of the people in Shepard's squad SHOULD of been indoctrinated as well. He definitely shouldn't of been the first to go.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice picture


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Another question, 

how are people/aliens mutated into those....what are they called? I know like Husk, Cannibals, Mauders (or whatever) and Banshee.

I know at first they are either forcibly taken or indoctrinated.

Is there any way to stop yourself from being indoctrinated if you start seeing you have the effects?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 7, 2012)

Not relaly sure. That is a really good question. If memory serves right, Indoctrination CAN be cured, but it takes a very long time to get over.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll have to do my homework on the Indoctrination theory; I haven't even completed the game yet.


I'd always have to pick 2. Not looking forward to this in game.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 7, 2012)

They nerfed the Krysae?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 7, 2012)

The first nerf came a patch or two ago I think.  I used to see people carrying an entire team on Gold just by using the Krysae.  Now, I don't see the gun being used at all.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 9, 2012)

Nerfs everywhere. That's why I hate Bioware. They make the good weapons suck and the suck weapons that have no stability or accuracy rock. Fuck Multiplayer. If I play, I play ONLY on Bronze.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2012)

They made it that bad? 

I uninstalled my games at the perfect time then.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 9, 2012)

Multiplayer was the only good thing about me3 and they keep fucking up the balance. What's the point of female quarian engineer anymore??

If only it had splitscreen. I no longer care for the singleplayer if it involves Shepard or the reapers so I'm waiting for ea to make a multiplayer centric ME hopefully with splitscreen.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Nerfs everywhere. That's why I hate Bioware. They make the good weapons suck and the suck weapons that have no stability or accuracy rock. Fuck Multiplayer. If I play, I play ONLY on Bronze.



Hey Sedaiv! This is a MASS EFFECT THREAD. And we ONLY TALK GREAT ABOUT MASS EFFECT HERE

So take your bitching somewhere else! Because we don't want to hear it.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2012)

So I'm replaying the single player with Leviathan installed. Having fun so far doing things I hadn't done earlier like I used a save where Wrex was dead so decided not to cure the genophage , tricked the Krogans instead.

Leviathan isn't all that good though I'm only a few missions in.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> Hey Sedaiv! This is a MASS EFFECT THREAD. And we ONLY TALK GREAT ABOUT MASS EFFECT HERE
> 
> So take your bitching somewhere else! Because we don't want to hear it.



Lol.  I think the last time we had anything good to say about this game was BEFORE it actually came out.  Look through all the past threads and note the dates.  You'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

That was a jab at what he did to me for having my moment of complaining about the game's endings about a few weeks ago. lol

I'm sure EVERYONE had there bitch fest, but when I did it, I was told to "Grow up and I'm actually over privileged" or something like that


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2012)

People snapped at you because we spent so much time in this thread complaining about the endings. From March until around September, that was _all_ we talked about in here.

So I think people were annoyed when you came in here and unearthed it again. By that point we'd beaten all the complaints into the ground. The thread had reached a point of, "Ok, we get it. People are upset. Moving on."


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah, but it was my moment. And it was taken right out of my hard aching hands from playing Mass Effect from 2-3. lol

I don't even want to imagine how others felt after playing the game for so many damn years, just to come to those three conclusions to the game. And the refusal ending. Just like. fuck.


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2012)

Since i only finished the game today (or better: 10 minutes ago) i guess i'm still allowed for a rant about how it ended. 


If i was responsible for the ending and had to use all the choices they presented this is what i would have done with it:


- Get rid of the multiplayer factor in the readiness rating.
- Vastly increase the points gained by saving characters from game 1 and 2 in the third (up from 20/25 to at least 250)
- Change max rating to 10000

This means things you did in game 1 + 2 will play a sizeable role in the outcome of the third.
Leave everything up to the conversation with the AI like it is.
Then change the end after the dialogue with it to this


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Really low fleet strength (<1500)* - Earth Nuked, Reapers Win

*Low fleet strength (1500-3000)* - Earth Nuked, Raepers win but  Liara Time Capsule found by next cycle

*Low to medium fleet strength (3000-5000)*- Reaper AI talks to shepherd, tries to convince him cycle is necessary.
Shepard activates crucible:
AI uses the nearby Reapers to gather the energy and "rewrite" it, causing 'synthesis'. Epilogue implies a certain loss of free will. Shepherd killed by Reaper intervention.

*Medium to high fleet strength (5000 - 7000)* - Reaper AI talks to shepherd, tries to convince him cycle is necessary.
Shepard activates crucible:
Not enough Reapers left for rewrite (fleet to strong) a Reaper (chance for Harbinger cameo) fires and interrupts the process, the remaining energy is not enough for destruction. Shepherd becomes desperate remembers what the Illusive Man said and initiates 'control'. Shepherd "dies" since he was not prepared to handle the situation that way.

*High fleet strength (7000 - 9000)* - Reaper AI talks to shepherd, tries to convince him cycle is necessary.
Shepard activates crucible:
Even fewer Reaper forces attack crucible, Shepherd manages to fire it anyways. Reapers and synthetics die, Shepard dies as a result of their last push.

*Crazy high fleet strength (9000 - 10000)* - Reaper AI talks to shepherd, tries to convince him cycle is necessary.
Shepard activates crucible:
Reaper forces are having trouble holding the fleet at bay and Shepherd can initiate the process as intended. Reapers and AI die, Synthetics like EDI and the Geth feel the effect but are not destroyed.
Shepard lives.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 9, 2012)

Just played a match on Gold on Firebase: White against Geth...it's much harder now.  The fact that you can't grab Pyros makes it a lot harder, not to mention that it's much harder to camp now.  If you remember where you camp, how there used to be two ways the enemy could come (in front and slightly to the right), now they can come diagonally left of you.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 9, 2012)

You only need 3100 to have shepard live. Assuming you got the Extended Cut DLC.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> That was a jab at what he did to me for having my moment of complaining about the game's endings about a few weeks ago. lol
> 
> I'm sure EVERYONE had there bitch fest, but when I did it, I was told to "Grow up and I'm actually over privileged" or something like that



People were snapping at you because a few pages back *even before finishing the game* you were defending the endings and telling anyone who had any complaints to get out of the thread. You hadn't even played the endings yet and you were telling people things like " they can't be that bad" , " why do you people still post here if you've nothing good to say".

Then you finished the game and began post after post of endless whining and ranting. Considering it was exactly what you were telling others to get out of the thread for a few posts back , it was extremely annoying.



Sedaiv said:


> You only need 3100 to have shepard live. Assuming you got the Extended Cut DLC.



BW have made it easier to keep Shep alive now , first lowering the points needed with the Extended dlc , then giving us about 600 points for playing Leviathan. Basically now you can play the game without giving a fuck about the war assets and still have enough.


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> You only need 3100 to have shepard live. Assuming you got the Extended Cut DLC.





Anarch said:


> BW have made it easier to keep Shep alive now , first lowering the points needed with the Extended dlc , then giving us about 600 points for playing Leviathan. Basically now you can play the game without giving a fuck about the war assets and still have enough.




> Rush through the game
> Not caring about anything just collectong random war assets
> play a few matches of multiplayer
> get the "best" ending

Thinking about it that way that makes it even more sad.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 10, 2012)

Slice said:


> > Rush through the game
> > Not caring about anything just collectong random war assets
> > play a few matches of multiplayer
> > get the "best" ending
> ...



You have to admit the side quests in this game are pathetic and they take the fun out of the game especially considering the main quests are so well done they're probably the best in the series. So on repeat play throughs , scanning system after system for that 'artifact' you need to give to a random guy you were eavesdropping on becomes a major pain. Now you don't have to if you don't want to.

Of course tying in mp stats to how the sp story turns out was a terrible idea and BW got called out on that which was probably why they decided to change things. I don't play mp so I appreciate it.


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2012)

While the fetch quests were annoying they still beat driving around the gravity defying Mako in ME1 and scanning planet after planet for minutes in ME2.

Whenever i got one of those quests i had to think of this:


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 10, 2012)

That comic is very accurate


----------



## Anarch (Oct 10, 2012)

Slice said:


> While the fetch quests were annoying they still beat driving around the gravity defying Mako in ME1 and scanning planet after planet for minutes in ME2.



Except the Mako missions didn't contribute a lot to the story so you could skip them without missing out on anything.

Scanning in ME2 was a pain too but I had a few rich planets jotted down and on repeat playthroughs I simply went to them directly , filled up on my minerals and got my upgrades. Maybe it's because it's been a while since I played ME2 but to me it feels like the fetch missions in ME3 are a lot more work and till the Extended dlc you HAD to do them to get your choice of endings.


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2012)

In my first playthrough of ME2 i scanned everything i found since i didnt know that would give me way more ressources than i would ever need. So it was really annoying.

In ME3 it is: arrive at new system, ping around a few seconds, scan a few more, fly away from space cuttlefish. Done.
I sometimes finished an entire system in the time it took me to scan one big planet in ME2.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 10, 2012)

Actually in the original cut it was 5000 w/o Anderson alive, 4000 with Anderson live (as in TIM didn't kill him), now it's 3100 flat I believes.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2012)

Played some multiplayer matches with a Volus teammate on Gold, and man they are great support characters.  Wonder how long it will be until BioWare nerfs them?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 11, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Played some multiplayer matches with a Volus teammate on Gold, and man they are great support characters.  Wonder how long it will be until BioWare nerfs them?


Right after you become used to always having one on your team.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2012)

My money is on right after I unlock one.

I'm still hoping to unlock the N7 Destroyer.

EDIT:  Just played my first match against Collectors...damn they're hard.  I don't remember the last time I lost a match on Gold on Wave 6.  Maybe I'm just not used to playing against them so I don't know the enemies, but still.  

Scions seem to only take damage if I get a headshot on them, and something keeps making a lot of explosions.


----------



## EJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> People were snapping at you because a few pages back *even before finishing the game* you were defending the endings and telling anyone who had any complaints to get out of the thread. You hadn't even played the endings yet and you were telling people things like " they can't be that bad" , " why do you people still post here if you've nothing good to say".



Yeah, that's when I was ignorant. The endings were THAT FUCKING BAD.

I didn't get the DLC ones. 



> Then you finished the game and began post after post of endless whining and ranting. Considering it was exactly what you were telling others to get out of the thread for a few posts back , it was extremely annoying.



blahblahblah whatever.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 11, 2012)

Flow: I thought I you got my package?

The collectors are FUN. They're not overly difficult and present a GREAT challenge on Silver, since I don't play Gold or Plat. I simply don't have the first aid gels to do wipe after wipe after wipe with the nerf to both money and XP.


----------



## EJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol what package bruh


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 11, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol what package bruh



You didn't? I'll send again, but here's what you're getting.







The endings weren't terrible, the first ones were sub par and the new ones are perfect. The multiplayer got better with Collectors being a fun challenge.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 11, 2012)

ME/Dragon Age crossover as well as some amazing Reaper concepts. I wouldn't mind if Bioware had hired this person since I love their concepts.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 11, 2012)

ME3 might have had cool enemies quantity/quality if they used these designs.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> ME/Dragon Age crossover as well as some amazing Reaper concepts. I wouldn't mind if Bioware had hired this person since I love their concepts.



Yeah I posted the guy's deviantart a few pages ago 

His hybrid models are really well done , as in they deserved to be in the game. I mean the guy is really good, professional level good.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2012)

Just bought a Premium Spectre Pack.  Got 5 Ops Survival Packs, Female Human Vanguard, Salarian Engineer, Volus Adept, and Quarian Engineer.  I've NEVER gotten so many classes in one pack before (even if the only new one was the Volus).

And maybe it's just my teammates I'm playing with, but I haven't completed a Gold Match against the Collectors yet.


----------



## EJ (Oct 12, 2012)

Collectors are beasting. They run so damn fast too it seems.

lol, Sedaiv trying to sell me products he needs.


----------



## Tragic (Oct 12, 2012)

Ya, the collectors are something else. I'm having trouble with them even on my Fury. We're barely making it through on Gold. They're even pretty difficult on Silver. Gotta love the Abomination nukes though. =)

And Cerberus Dragoons have definitely upped the difficulty of Cerberus. But Dragoons and Phantoms together is just...  The Geth Bomber is annoying. Like the Geth needed another unit that can stun lock. I don't even play the Geth because above Silver, they just cheat. They aren't fun at all.

I haven't gotten the Volus yet but the Turian Ghost Inf and Turian Havoc are _ok_. Just ok. The new guns are terrible. All of them No surprises there.

@FrayedThread Those pictures are amazing!!! =O


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 12, 2012)

It's great when you find artists like that 
--
Is there a confirmed plan for another ME game? I don't know how it could continue on from ME3 but it would be odd playing without Sheperd.
I thought about it possibly being a prequel involving the stories of the other characters, but they're very much shaped by their pasts.
It would only make sense to restrict the player choices but then a large element of the game is gone. 
I don't know...


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2012)

That is some seriously awesome concept art.

I would have loved to see more of the Hanar / Elcor (in Reaper form) in the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Is there a confirmed plan for another ME game? I don't know how it could continue on from ME3 but it would be odd playing without Sheperd.
> I thought about it possibly being a prequel involving the stories of the other characters, but they're very much shaped by their pasts.
> It would only make sense to restrict the player choices but then a large element of the game is gone.
> I don't know...



They've left it open for the possibility.  All they said was that this trilogy was the end of Shepard's story.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Collectors are beasting. They run so damn fast too it seems.
> 
> lol, Sedaiv trying to sell me products I needs.



You had a typo there. I fixed it for you. I'm not the one still qqing over the endings. The endings were good then, and they're great now.

Mass Effect 3 is THE END of Shepard's Story. However I read there's talk about Mass Effect 4.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2012)

Pretty sure there will be a ME4 without Shepard. What I want to know is whether it will be an RPG or not.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Pretty sure there will be a ME4 without Shepard. What I want to know is whether it will be an RPG or not.



me2 and me3 were hardly RPGs


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 12, 2012)

ME2 was more RPG than TE3


----------



## Jena (Oct 12, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> It's great when you find artists like that
> --
> Is there a confirmed plan for another ME game? I don't know how it could continue on from ME3 but it would be odd playing without Sheperd.
> I thought about it possibly being a prequel involving the stories of the other characters, but they're very much shaped by their pasts.
> ...



I'm assuming it would just be a spin-off set in the same universe with new characters that weren't in the other games (maybe a few cameos with familiar characters). Probably set somewhere during the events of the first three games.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> me2 and me3 were hardly RPGs



Exactly. Which is why I'm afraid they might drop all role playing elements for ME4 and make it a full fledged shooter.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 12, 2012)

^
If that were the case I don't know whether I'd buy it...


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2012)

^Same here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> ME2 was more RPG than TE3


 really, me3 gave a a ton more customization options in skills, armor, and weapons, and even gaave your squad mates buffs for their armor skins



Anarch said:


> Exactly. Which is why I'm afraid they might drop all role playing elements for ME4 and make it a full fledged shooter.


 they won't do that, just cause you don't consider them RPG's doesn't mean bioware doesn't, me4 will still be an RPG with shooting as its combat.

any way, Can't wait for omega. 





			
				Tumblr said:
			
		

> I want to request one achievement. As follows:
> 
> Rulebreaker (25)
> 
> ...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 13, 2012)

You need to wait about a month and a half (November 27):


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Exactly. Which is why I'm afraid they might drop all role playing elements for ME4 and make it a full fledged shooter.



with the success of ME3 gameplay wise, I wouldn't expect a huge change. I personally think ME3's combat was a nice mix of RPG elements and customization mixed into the third person shooter formula. 

and I cant see why anyone would want to go back to ME1's shooting that was pretty terrible 




Collectors  aren't the same without harbinger verbally harassing you :/


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 13, 2012)

So anyone play on Firebase White recently? Shit feels huge with the hallways they added


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 13, 2012)

No, but I will now. Hopefully they made all the maps bigger via addons.


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Is Harbringer the leader of the Reapers? I read somewhere he was predicted to be the oldest.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> with the success of ME3 gameplay wise, I wouldn't expect a huge change. I personally think ME3's combat was a nice mix of RPG elements and customization mixed into the third person shooter formula.
> 
> and I cant see why anyone would want to go back to ME1's shooting that was pretty terrible



While ME1 remains my favourite of the series and I'm really not invested in the combat features of any game , after the discussion Zen-aku and I had a few weeks earlier I'm inclined to agree that endings apart ME3 was the best all round game in the series and it did improve on the role playing elements that ME2 had left out. So if BW sticks to that I'm fine.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 13, 2012)

I prefer the crew of ME2 as well as some other elements but I felt that a lot of the "moments" in ME3 were better.
Grained I haven't played until the end yet and only completed ME2 yesterday, but it's what I think.
They've both got different aspects that I enjoy.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> Is Harbringer the leader of the Reapers? I read somewhere he was predicted to be the oldest.



Yes, he's the oldest Reaper and is their Leader... to more or less extent.

I liked the freeworld of 1, the style of 2 but combat of 3.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2012)

No the leader is sovereign. 

/denial


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Yes, he's the oldest Reaper and is their Leader... to more or less extent.
> 
> I liked the freeworld of 1, the style of 2 but combat of 3.



Took the kit you were offering I see? 

I don't know why I'm so interested in the reapers. I mean, I hate what they do/did, it's just that I want to see how they made everyone into a mutated form.

I think they COULD do a Mass Effect spin off with the events of what was happening on earth. You control your own character and.....

nah that wouldn't work lol


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

If 3 had more hubs and a better journal it would be perfect.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> No the leader is sovereign.
> 
> /denial



You mean that thing that basically got facerolled/Nakama Punched in ME1? Why? Because he was a vanguard left behind? Doubtful. VERY doubtful. I doubled checked the wiki. There's no real organizational leader. But I'm pretty sure if there was one, it was Harbinger and not Nazara. 

Flow: Don't give Biofail ideas.

Anarch: I agree, I want more hubs.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 13, 2012)

starchild is the leader of the reapers


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> starchild is the leader of the reapers



not really, he  is only the creator, he has no actual power over them, he is more like the Davros to Reapers Daleks


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not really, he  is only the creator, he has no actual power over them, he is more like the Davros to Reapers Daleks







> Shepard:  I need to stop the Reapers, do you know how I can do that?
> 
> Starchild:  Perhaps.  I control the Reapers.  They are my solution.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

shit i forgot about that part


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 14, 2012)

I guess that's true. But I still feel that Shepard dying is the only true ending.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 14, 2012)

So I'm onto ME3 again now with an imported character this time.
I saw Javik's gun whilst on the Eden Prime mission flashback, and thought it was awesome.
Glad to see you can use one like it


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

I hate the fact the Reapers destroy the Prothean race. Fucking assholes.

Well, the Protheans were assholes too I guess.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 14, 2012)

True, but they knew what they were doing to get that powerful despite sacrificing their own to the reapers at one point.
I'll forgive Javik for being a dick, I find it understandable  I like him so far.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Javik is funny.

Not his exact wording"

"The lizard people evolved"

especially this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7sjNIxMTCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 14, 2012)

He's great 

--
Huh, I didn't realize how large the female fan base is for ME. Awesome.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 15, 2012)

Javik is the best squad mate in any franchise PERIOD. His Lift Grenade rapes and his speech is awesome. I find myself playing the entier game with him as my squad mate.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> Javik is funny.
> 
> Not his exact wording"
> 
> ...



"they used to eat flies"


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> I hate the fact the Reapers destroy the Prothean race. Fucking assholes.
> 
> Well, the Protheans were assholes too I guess.



I think of the Protheans (and I'm pretty sure this was the intention) as being like the ancient Greeks: contributed a lot of knowledge and built a foundation for future civilizations...but were very militaristic and offered little opportunities for anyone who wasn't a free-born native citizen. 

But Javik is awesome, I agree.

I know they've been posted in here before but  are funny.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 15, 2012)

Diana Allers and her amazing 5 War Assets


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 15, 2012)

Diana Allers is Yamcha of Mass Effect in my head canon.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

Read this, you life will be complete.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

Danm the Volus are OP


----------



## Anarch (Oct 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Danm the Volus are OP



what the 

You can do shit like that on mp ? Even Commander Shepard can't do something like that :amazed


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 17, 2012)

Having Wrex, Javik and Garrus together interacting is fantastic


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 17, 2012)

even bioware can't get dat ass effect right


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 17, 2012)

I've noticed that the animation is horrible for quite a few scenes...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Read this, you life will be complete.



fucken sucks like me2/me3


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 17, 2012)

There's no more DLC for the campaign?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> fucken sucks like me2/me3


 Whatever man.

none of that sucks.



MCTDread said:


> There's no more DLC for the campaign?



Omega comes out next month.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

ah yes a revolutionary 3rd RPG person shooter than can be beaten in 8 hours
or 11-12 hours

Wow a Call of duty campaign is 6-7 hours

joy of joys

Mass effect 3 has come so far from ME1 its not even the same story or series

also aria wtf is the point
all she is, is a pretty face
insert any asari with any name owning omega and it would be the same.

shi ara the consort
I AM OMEGA
she is about as relevant as aria


----------



## EJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, something is wrong if you don't see how distinguished Aria is.

Plus it's racist.


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> also aria wtf is the point
> all she is, is a pretty face
> insert any asari with any name owning omega and it would be the same.





Aria has a very distinct personality. Either you're exaggerating because you didn't like her character/the games or you're being willfully obtuse.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty Sure Axl is  just trolling.

[unless your doing a speed run and skipping dialogue you cannot beat me3 12 hours]


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

action mode or speed running story mode you can beat the game in 10 hours and 47 minutes D


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> action mode or speed running story mode you can beat the game in 10 hours and 47 minutes D



Yeah, and? you can beat skyrim in a similar amount of time.

Most rpgs are short if you speed through and don't bother to enjoy the scenery


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

how can i enjoy the citadel
i dotn see much of it


----------



## EJ (Oct 17, 2012)

God quit fucking trolling.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

So any oen got anything interesting to say about the Turrian havoc soldier, i just unlocked it ive herd it sucks but i wanna make it work seeing its a turrian with some fucking mobility.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't unlocked it for myself yet, but so far I have yet to play in a game with one who can carry their weight (I play on Gold).  Their move where they jump forward and attack looks to be like a Vanguard's charge, but I don't think it restores their shields like Charge does for barriers - they usually get taken down right after they use that attack.

I've seen a few Krogan Shaman in some matches, but from the new classes it's primily the Volus Engineer I see being used.


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

lol the justicar sucks so damn much.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, look Axl Low crawled out of the cesspit again. All we need now is for Vino to join the party.

I miss Krory.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I haven't unlocked it for myself yet, but so far I have yet to play in a game with one who can carry their weight (I play on Gold).  Their move where they jump forward and attack looks to be like a Vanguard's charge, but I don't think it restores their shields like Charge does for barriers - they usually get taken down right after they use that attack.
> 
> I've seen a few Krogan Shaman in some matches, but from the new classes it's primily the Volus Engineer I see being used.


hmm so high risk high reward



Flow said:


> lol the justicar sucks so damn much.


 naw you just have to come to terms with the fact justicars work best as support and you can make it work for you


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not sure whether to take a break and wait for the Omega DLC to come out


----------



## Jena (Oct 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Oh, look Axl Low crawled out of the cesspit again. All we need now is for Vino to join the party.
> 
> I miss Krory.



I miss the boss 

We have no one in here wanking to Kaidan's butt. It feels wrong.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 18, 2012)

Jena said:


> I miss the boss



Fuck that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Oh, look Axl Low crawled out of the cesspit again. All we need now is for Vino to join the party.
> 
> I miss Krory.



Uhm what?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Oh, look Axl Low crawled out of the cesspit again. All we need now is for Vino to join the party.
> 
> I miss Krory.



Vino and I believe in quality and qualitea. 
Something Mass Effect 3 is severing lacking. 

And besides this place is a depressing cesspit of broken promises and people clinging to this series defending that it's good when the plot. starchild and crucible were crowbarred in because the lead writer and storyboarding of ME1 and ME2 left Bioware.
And it shows.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> And besides this place is a depressing cesspit of broken promises and people clinging to this series defending that it's good when the plot. starchild and crucible were crowbarred in because the lead writer and storyboarding of ME1 and ME2 left Bioware.
> And it shows.


having seen what that lead writer was originally going to do that was a good thing. the Dark energy plot was stupid.

also it was only the ending that was rewritten. that main plot of the game was mostly unchanged [and its the best plot by the way]


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 18, 2012)

How does THe Boss/World Keep getting banned? What is he/she doing to get banned?


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

The endings sucked due to the plot holes. You shouldn't have to make an extended cut, that shit should of been explained on the first play through. Technically Bioware lived up to their promise but THAT was due to fans rightfully complaining. 

I enjoyed the entire story until the end though.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> The endings sucked due to the plot holes. You shouldn't have to make an extended cut, that shit should of been explained on the first play through. Technically Bioware lived up to their promise but THAT was due to fans rightfully complaining.
> 
> I enjoyed the entire story until the end though.



Less QQ more pew pew.

Ruling that out: You make a point. But I still liked the endings. Also, in memory of our beloved The Boss/World...



may he/she crank/rub one out peacefully.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

I had no problem with he original endings, The EC made me straight up like Control and synthesis.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

Mordin...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Mordin...


----------



## Anarch (Oct 18, 2012)

I kept Mordin alive in my current playthrough, duped Wreave and his Krogans. Mordin went off to work on the crucible.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

I would feel awful betraying Eve and Wrex, and it seemed that Mordin was quite haunted by his work on the genophage - it's what he wanted.
In my first play-through (which I didn't finished, did some stuff with the previous games before returning) I had Wreav, so I think it's worth sabotaging it then, especially after Eve had died.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 18, 2012)

Exactly it's worth it when Wreav is in charge , in fact you can convince Mordin that it would be the right thing to do since Wreav in all probability would start another Krogan rebellion if given the chance. However Eve would have to be a causality.

I thought it wouldn't be that interesting playing a save where Wrex is dead but Wreav actually gives the Krogan situation another perspective , and betraying him is quite interesting and fun. It's perfect for a renegade playthrough.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

The whole time I had Wreav I had a feeling that history would just repeat itself.

I love renegade, but I haven't been doing a lot of the options for it; good ones anyway. Feels kinda wrong to treat everyone badly when they're all dying off.

Speaking of which Thane's going to be a goner soon


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Less QQ more pew pew.
> 
> Ruling that out: You make a point. But I still liked the endings. Also, in memory of our beloved The Boss/World...
> 
> ...



I realized that although I may not like the endings, the series is so good that I'm willing to balance it all out.

Hopefully if they continue on to a ME4 I can be tolerable of the ending. Maybe they even learned their lesson from this hopefully.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

What exactly did the extended DLC add on?
I know there are more scenes, but is there now a wider variety of outcomes?


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Nah, even with Wreave, I have a good feeling that Eve will balance everything out. 

I couldn't dupe the Krogans, that is just too fucked up.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

Eve was dead too. Though I still cured them.
Didn't have a good feeling after that


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

Even though Wreve leaves you no choice, i still feel bad for screwing over the Krogan. I mean Grunt is basically your son 



FrayedThread said:


> What exactly did the extended DLC add on?
> I know there are more scenes, but is there now a wider variety of outcomes?



There are more scenes, and a few more outcomes  to your squadmates that are reflected, as well as the krogans fate and the like, also the Control ending [my fave] is different between Paragons and Renegade


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

That happened in my first play though. Still couldn't betray the Krogan like that, and decide the fate of their people. In fact, I'm upset I was forced to choose between the Geth and the Quarians. You shouldn't need perfect paragon and THE RIGHT options to get them to coexist and tell the Quarians to fuck off or they'd be killed.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> having seen what that lead writer was originally going to do that was a good thing. the Dark energy plot was stupid.
> 
> also it was only the ending that was rewritten. that main plot of the game was mostly unchanged [and its the best plot by the way]



magical machine no one ever mentioned otuside the first mission gunna save us all WOOT
so where are the other 12 endings?
i see 4 of the promised 16
they in the process of being made?
no?
well shit


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Besides some of his trolling Axl is correct in a sense. The endings (FIRST THREE) were just plain horrible, and the fans of this game were just completely lied too.

Haven't gotten to the extended cut yet. I want a perfect Paragon play through, so it may take up to two weeks to a month because of my schedule.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> magical machine no one ever mentioned otuside the first mission gunna save us all WOOT


 he is no more magic then Sovereign or Vigl were dude




> so where are the other 12 endings?
> i see 4 of the promised 16
> they in the process of being made?
> no?
> well shit


 Research Fail, Bioware never said there would be 16 endings that was Hype that IGN said.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

I do love the Krogan as a race. :33


Zen-aku said:


> There are more scenes, and a few more outcomes  to your squadmates that are reflected, as well as the krogans fate and the like, also the Control ending [my fave] is different between Paragons and Renegade


I see. I hope they're all okay in the end, can't help but feel attatched to them all.



Flow said:


> That happened in my first play though. Still couldn't betray the Krogan like that, and decide the fate of their people. In fact, I'm upset I was forced to choose between the Geth and the Quarians. You shouldn't need perfect paragon and THE RIGHT options to get them to coexist and tell the Quarians to fuck off or they'd be killed.



I've made all the right choices for peace so far. Not sure about paragon score though.
The Geth don't deserve to die out just like that. It's the quarian's faults (or rather one admiral's).
Koris has sense, thankfully.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

to make peace on rannoch you have to agree to let legion give the geth  Sentience and then talk the quarrians down


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> I do love the Krogan as a race. :33
> 
> I see. I hope they're all okay in the end, can't help but feel attatched to them all.



Depending on your, choices  some  of your party mates  wind up Really well off, Kasumi in general might get it good in the synthesis ending


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 18, 2012)

Why? The Grey-box?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Why? The Grey-box?



maybe


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> he is no more magic then Sovereign or Vigl were dude
> 
> 
> Research Fail, Bioware never said there would be 16 endings that was Hype that IGN said.



then why didnt bioware deny it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> then why didnt bioware deny it?



It's not there job to swoop down on every rumor and misspoken idiot.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> I'm upset I was forced to choose between the Geth and the Quarians. You shouldn't need perfect paragon and THE RIGHT options to get them to coexist and tell the Quarians to fuck off or they'd be killed.



I disagree. You shouldn't get all the choices including the "perfect" ones irrespective of how you've played the rest of the game. Your actions previous to a particular decision should have some bearing on that decision.

That's how RPGs are supposed to be played- every choice shouldn't be open to you in each and every playthrough.

And you don't need full paragon to placate both Geth and Quarian, you need either a high paragon OR a high renegade.

I remember getting to save both on my first playthrough even though i had a somewhat mixed alignment. I'm pretty sure you didn't have enough reputation points because you didn't do all the side missions.

@FrayedThread : It seems like you haven't finished the game yet , why are you spoiling yourself ? Endings apart , the rest of the plot is still fantastic why would you want to spoil them.


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

no just the situation they were in. It didn't take a rocket scientist to tell the Quarians to back off or they'd be killed.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 18, 2012)

Why can't we kill Vega ? We lose so many good men but that ass keeps on adding to the Normandy's weight ? I want a "sacrifice Vega to save Omega" dlc. Yes i know that rhymed.



Flow said:


> no just the situation they were in. It didn't take a rocket scientist to tell the Quarians to back off or they'd be killed.



You're not getting it. I'm saying you shouldn't have the freedom to play any role you want suddenly at some point in the game irrespective of how you have playing upto that point. If you've made mixed paragon/renegade decisions till that point , or if you haven't done side missions ( meaning that you haven't cared enough to help out the people that asked you for help ) then your Shepard just didn't have the mindset to broker a peace. He either just doesn't care enough to keep both species alive or he's too indecisive , hence the mixed alignment.


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2012)

Nah, not really. A paragon Shepard will show understanding to both sides.

Not buying the whole "His mindset" ordeal.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nah, not really. A paragon Shepard will show understanding to both sides.



Yeah which is why a Paragon Shepard *can* broker a peace. 

If you didn't have enough rep points you weren't paragon Shep you were mixed-alignment Shep who doesn't have it in him to force the entire fleets of two enemy species to co operate.


----------



## EJ (Oct 19, 2012)

You shouldn't have 5 percent towards complete Paragon points to broker peace.

I was way over half, and couldn't do it. Drop this topic, you're not getting what I've been pointing at.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2012)

Like I said I had a somewhat mixed Shepard and got the option. I also did each and every side mission to get every rep point possible. You obviously didn't.

Now how many points make you a paragon or renegade is upto the developers of the game , not you or me.

I'm getting your point , you want your desired options without working for it. You came here saying the same thing after finishing ME2, complaining about how half your team died on the suicide mission. They died because you didn't do their loyalty missions and/or didn't get their upgrades. 

Same principle here , you can't ignore side quests , play the game any way you want to , and then still ask for the best option. RPGs don't work that way. Your actions have consequences , ME3 as it is has little of that , and you're asking to decrease it further.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2012)

Damn i hate that they messed with Firebase white, How am i supposed to farm now.

oh well at least i unlocked the Ghost


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 19, 2012)

Anarch said:


> @FrayedThread : It seems like you haven't finished the game yet , why are you spoiling yourself ? Endings apart , the rest of the plot is still fantastic why would you want to spoil them.



I still want I talk about the game, regardless of that. I don't want to restrict what can be said here since everyone else appears to have completed it.
If I see something that looks like too much of a apoiler I just don't read it.
-
To broker a piece between the geth and quarian's how many side missions do you have to do (for reputation). I'm mixed between paragon and renegade but I think renegade is higher. I've always been able to choose both options in ME2 but I'm not sure now...
I felt really bad jack to pick one side and I don't want to have to do it again


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> I still want I talk about the game, regardless of that. I don't want to restrict what can be said here since everyone else appears to have completed it.
> If I see something that looks like too much of a apoiler I just don't read it.
> -
> To broker a piece between the geth and quarian's how many side missions do you have to do (for reputation). I'm mixed between paragon and renegade but I think renegade is higher. I've always been able to choose both options in ME2 but I'm not sure now...
> I felt really bad jack to pick one side and I don't want to have to do it again




*Spoiler*: __ 



You  need to do both rannoch side missions, and save the Admiral, some people also think you rewriting the heretics matter


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Damn i hate that they messed with Firebase white, How am i supposed to farm now.
> 
> oh well at least i unlocked the Ghost



Firebase Giant was always my second choice for farming.  I've seen a lot more Gold matches on Giant now.

And props to the people who unlock the banner for beating the matches on all the difficulty settings by yourself.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> I still want I talk about the game, regardless of that. I don't want to restrict what can be said here since everyone else appears to have completed it.
> If I see something that looks like too much of a apoiler I just don't read it.



As you wish 



> To broker a piece between the geth and quarian's how many side missions do you have to do (for reputation). I'm mixed between paragon and renegade but I think renegade is higher. I've always been able to choose both options in ME2 but I'm not sure now...
> I felt really bad jack to pick one side and I don't want to have to do it again



There are quite a few pre requisites I'm afraid. Google it ( I'm too lazy to do it for you ) and read some of the threads on this topic specially on the social BW forum. You need some points from ME2 , for some of the actions you took in ME2 like getting Tali's loyalty , charm/intimidating Tali and Legion to placate both , rewriting the heretics code etc you get points.
These points add up with your rep score and paragon/renegade score. Again google for the exact stats , I'm sure somebody somewhere would have tabled them. Plus what Zen_Aku said.

Like I said what kind of a Commander Shepard you have been across all games helps decide whether you can do something (like broker the peace) 
in this one. Flow refuses to understand this but if you couldn't even placate 1 quarian and 1 geth on your ship how can you suddenly placate their entire fleets ?

Anyway if you have all those points from your ME2 save in order then you don't have to work too hard to get the option. You need to do all or most of the side missions ( in my playthrough i did miss one or two , for instance the one where you have to get the ambassador's dead son's dogtags back but i still had enough rep).

But if your paragon and renegade meters are almost same I don't know if you'll get the optiion. Ideally one should be quite a bit higher than the other.Plus if any of the points from ME2 are NOT in order , you'll need higher rep ( and ren/para points ) to compensate.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 19, 2012)

I did all of the right things in ME2, so my concern is just with the paragon/renegade.
I'll just do a lot of side missions before I do come to part and hope it goes okay


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2012)

Confirmed that Shepard won't be in the next Mass Effect game:


----------



## EJ (Oct 19, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I'm getting your point , you want your desired options without working for it. You came here saying the same thing after finishing ME2, complaining about how half your team died on the suicide mission. They died because you didn't do their loyalty missions and/or didn't get their upgrades.



This is exactly why I said drop it,

you not only do not get the point I'm making, but exaggerate what I've said in the past, and put words in my mouth.

I stated I was PISSED OFF that THREE of my team members died, but I went trhough the game realizing I should of UPGRADED my ship, which I didn't really think played a huge factor (dumb of me). Keep in mind Mass Effect 2 was my first Mass Effect game due to me being on the PS3. I'm use to blazing right through games if given the opportunity.

Not ONCE did I complain about my screw ups.

One of the only main things I've complained about (besides the plot holes with the first three endings) was how you are thrown into deciding between the fate of two species. 

And yeah, I DID do the side missions, but you have to do EXACTLY what the guide tells you to do on those missions.

Like I said, drop this argument. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2012)

^Ok dropping it . Just this - did you use those ME2 saves where your team mates died to start ME3 ? Because that may have been why you didn't get the peace option.

Like I said you have to do 7-8 things right even in ME2 to get points for the peace option. 

Maybe if and when you try another playthrough of ME3 you can try a different , "perfect" ME2 save. If you were on PC I'd recommend you a site for dling save games , I don't know if you can import someone else's savegames on the ps3.


----------



## EJ (Oct 19, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Confirmed that Shepard won't be in the next Mass Effect game:



What can they do after the Reapers? They were sort of the main conflict of the entire Galaxy. 

And I really don't feel like having a prequel. They should continue the onslaught of taking down the remaining Reapers or something, I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2012)

I would have liked to see a remake of ME1, since it was the best story but the gameplay sucked.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> I would have liked to see a remake of ME1, since it was the best story but the gameplay sucked.



Agreed but I doubt that's going to happen.

A game based on the Krogan rebellions would be great. Personally I would enjoy playing through the First contact war. 

What I would like best would be if we could choose whether we want to be Human,Turian,Krogan etc and each species would have a unique starting mission ( DAO style ). It will probably never happen but it'd be awesome if it did.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mass Effect: Origins...

hmm...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> What can they do after the Reapers? They were sort of the main conflict of the entire Galaxy.
> 
> And I really don't feel like having a prequel. They should continue the onslaught of taking down the remaining Reapers or something, I don't know.



They could just do smaller stories, id love to play as like a small merc crew just  making money and getting shit done


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> They could just do smaller stories, id love to play as like a small merc crew just  making money and getting shit done


Agreed with this. Planetary raids, abductions, transports, bailing out scientists from Zerg cousins, and if I am allowed to throw an added wish into it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



After 20, 50 or 99% of the game, your mercenary team will NOT uncover a secret plot to destroy the universe and focus all their attention on to save all alien races. Instead, they'll do tougher and tougher jobs until they get the big assignment. Add to that lots of banter, good NPC's with even better backstories, awesome weapons and detailed areas, and I will restart my Mass Effect experience.

I'd like one space game where you get to do your job without the "we're betrayed, time for payback" or "forget the job, let's save the world" route.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Agreed with this. Planetary raids, abductions, transports, bailing out scientists from Zerg cousins, and if I am allowed to throw an added wish into it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



A Fucking Men


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yuOFyf7SIqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Oct 19, 2012)

I really want to see the effects of what Shepard's decisions have done through out the Galaxy.

Pretty sure he/she will be brought up in a few missions and will play a factor in what goes on in the game, but I really want the next Mass Effect to be a sequel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah prequels while fun often feel pointless.

I loved reach but it was hard to really care,


----------



## EJ (Oct 19, 2012)

^ Glad someone feels the same way as me towards a lot of prequels.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 20, 2012)

I wouldn't mind fighting the First Contact War or the Rachnai War. I think those would be fun.


----------



## EJ (Oct 20, 2012)

It would at first, but it would still feel sort of pointless to me. 

I wouldn't mind playing as a mercenary taking down a bigger threat. It's just that Shepard's story plays SUCH a big impact on the faith of the galaxy. It feels like a downgrade to settle for anything else.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2012)

Vino said:


> Mass Effect: Origins...
> 
> hmm...



a pile of shit


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 20, 2012)

Understandable to believe "Well, Mass Effect is John/Jane/Commander Shepard's story and should end with ME3." I personally want to know more and explore more of the ME universe like when the Asari and Salarians began the council, the extermination of the Legion of One, The Rachnai Wars, The Krogan Rebellions, The Unity War, etc. There's so much to explore, it has my excited thinking about it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2012)

actually that is rude of me
ME1 was a fancy multiple course meal 
ME2 was the digestion of the meal and ME3 is the pile of shit produced 

some dinners should just be held in awe and not eaten T_T

what the point of learning about the origins of Mass effect?
It wont change the shitty a b c d endings 
or the crowbarring in of leviathans crucible and starchild


----------



## EJ (Oct 20, 2012)

DAMN

They should of done that shit first. 

The Reapers should of came last.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2012)

i remember when it used to be about the adventure and exploration 
not about the OMFG reapers levithans and starchildren


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> what the point of learning about the origins of Mass effect?
> It wont change the shitty a b c d endings
> or the crowbarring in of leviathans crucible and starchild



because some people 

gasp

enjoy the universe mass effect is set in


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> because some people
> 
> gasp
> 
> enjoy the universe mass effect is set in



BLASPHEMY MISTO
NO ONE
ENJOYS

the Mass Effect Universe if they like ME3


----------



## Anarch (Oct 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually that is rude of me
> ME1 was a fancy multiple course meal
> *ME2 was the digestion of the meal* and ME3 is the pile of shit produced



I beg to disagree. ME2 was a side dish. A damn good side dish but a side dish nevertheless.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 20, 2012)

Haven't played ME yet, only 2 & 3. I'm planning to get a copy of it though.
So far I prefer ME2...

I got the geth and quarian's to make peace. I loved having Legion for the time he was there. I cried at 2 of the missions
Everyone was friendly towards it/him - Admiral Raan said "I see your geth friend has retunred" instead of "What the hell is this?!".
The latter is amusing though. 

Kai Leng needs to die now


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i remember when it used to be about the adventure and exploration



It was never  about that, it was always about stopping Sarren/Geth


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It was never  about that, it was always about stopping Sarren/Geth



And this is why you fail.
If Mass effect was about stopping saren and the geth
me would have been one game


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> And this is why you fail.
> If Mass effect was about stopping saren and the geth
> me would have been one game



No because then it became about stoping the Collectors/Reapers and the Reapers/Cerberus


----------



## EJ (Oct 20, 2012)

There was still exploration in Mass Effect 2. 

I just don't like how the Reapers butted in. I mean don't get me wrong, I LOVED the hell out of Mass Effect 1-3 (Aside from the endings of the third due to the plot holes and how the first batch of endings were made.but I've ranted enough for that)

I feel like they did EVERYTHING with Shepard's story. I mean, stopping genocides, curing genophage, destroying the reapers, merging synthetics with organics, etc. That stuff is extremes of the Mass Effect galaxy.

I don't see really how they could top any else off. It seriously felt like you were making a huge difference.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> There was still exploration in Mass Effect 2.



umm no... there wasn't.

any htign that would pass for "exploration" in me2 was present in ME3


----------



## EJ (Oct 20, 2012)

umm. Yes there was.

Mostly everything involving the Galaxy in 3 was connected to the Reapers somehow lol. They are even ON your damn map you use to navigate. lol, they are literally shoved down your throats.

More free exploration in Mass Effect 2, not dealing with Reapers. Plus some missions/side missions you take vehicles out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> umm. Yes there was.
> 
> Mostly everything involving the Galaxy in 3 was connected to the Reapers somehow lol. They are even ON your damn map you use to navigate. lol, they are literally shoved down your throats.
> 
> More free exploration in Mass Effect 2, not dealing with Reapers. Plus some missions/side missions you take vehicles out.



i  don't  know what your  Filing under "exploration" but fighting the gazzilionth band of nameless mercs isn't what i call Exploration.

Also yeah The reapers are a big part of me3 because that the scales, the galaxy is burning you don't have time to do any thing else, cause the reapers can Kill billions in a single day

It don't stop you  from  seeing a bunch of different places, having a hub, and going up against  three different factions.


EdIT: Also Really brinign up the hammer head which you had to pay for and was terrible, it was so bad it made people look back on the freaking mako with kindness


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

My point being that there IS exploration in Mass Effect 2. I don't even know why you disagreed with me, but ok man. lol

Not going to argue about this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> My point being that there IS exploration in Mass Effect 2. I don't even know why you disagreed with me, but ok man. lol



Because its a forum and i disagree with you



> Not going to argue about this.


Alright.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Shepard's voice takes awhile to get use to lol.

The female has more emotions to her voice. Even when male Shepards gets pissed off, all he really does is raise his voice so he speaks a little louder lol


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

AND

One of the scenes that made me get boosebumps and say "SHIT JUST GOT REAL"

Was when Shepard tries to stop Mordin from curing the Genophage. Saw it on youtube. The way he turns around and says "I MADE A MISTAKE" (or something along the lines) was intense. 

Plus the end of Mass Effect 3 with the Illusive Man.

spoiling since someone is getting to this part 


*Spoiler*: __ 





PLUS when Shepard kills Kai Leng


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> Shepard's voice takes awhile to get use to lol.
> 
> *The female has more emotions to her voice.* Even when male Shepards gets pissed off, all he really does is raise his voice so he speaks a little louder lol





[YOUTUBE]6Er1n81JoRQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZY136KbNVQQ[/YOUTUBE]

Femshep having emotion is an Oxymoron


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Actually, tbh. That's one of the few times I've seen male shepard display some type of emotion. Though as a male Shepard, I never had that conversation with Joker. 

Not going to argue with you about Female Shepard having emotions lol, pointless as hell. You keep thinking the way you do, as will I.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2012)

I wish they'd make a romance pack so I can Romance the following...

Aria (Both)
Joker (Fem Shep Only)
Ashley (Fem Shep too, as she was supposed to be one in ME1)
Garrus (Male Shep too since it's the only gay relationship I approve of, Garrus is that boss)
Kasumi (Male Shep)

That's all I can think of...


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Naw, some people just shouldn't be a romance option since it would destroy the...flow of their character.

Kasumi loved her lost so much, she kept the recordings(?) or logs of him. Forgot what they were called.

Aria.....idk. I don't see it being a negative, so why not?

The only person in the game that I can really see "Why wouldn't you romance them at least ONCE on a playthrough" is Liara. lol, she is just so damn nice and sweet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> Actually, tbh. That's one of the few times I've seen male shepard display some type of emotion. Though as a male Shepard, I never had that conversation with Joker.



Femshep always sounds bored or pissed off, its ironic that the the one time where she needed to sound  Pissed of she goes for bored, Jenifer hale is Overrated, and has been for some time. i can show plenty more clips where Meer continues to make her look amateur


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Femshep always sounds bored or pissed off, its ironic that the the one time where she needed to sound  Pissed of she goes for bored, Jenifer hale is Overrated, and has been for some time. i can show plenty more clips where Meer continues to make her look amateur



As I can do the same with Male Shepard.

Like I said, you talking like your opinion is fact =/= it being fact.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

were having a discussion.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not knocking what others do in this thread. But my opinion isn't going to change, so I don't see the point in engaging into a pointless discussion about who had the better voice actor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, I'm not knocking what others do in this thread. But my opinion isn't going to change, so I don't see the point in engaging into a pointless discussion about who had the better voice actor.



A Pacifist, i can respect that.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

I seriously don't mean to sound like an asshole (even though I'm probably being one), but I just don't like arguing pointless matters. 

Though, I am a hypocrite since I spent a good post count arguing with Sedaiv about the game in general lol


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

lol thinking about it, I AM a hypocrite hahaha

I should of just said "I'm too lazy/and tired to back up my claims right now. Just leave me alone and let me have my opinion dammit. "


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Honesty is always the best course of action.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Speaking of mark meer was this posted?

[YOUTUBE]7yOAZux8ip8[/YOUTUBE]Mass effect Fan film staring the Voice of Shepard himself


----------



## Anarch (Oct 21, 2012)

The exact reason I like Meer better is because he shows less emotion. Commander Shepard is a battle hardened veteran , he's a soldier's soldier he's not supposed to show a lot of emotion. If his line delivery is stuffy it's because it should be, he isn't an actor , he's a soldier.

But honestly Hale makes for a better renegade Shep and Meer a paragon one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The exact reason I like Meer better is because he shows less emotion. Commander Shepard is a battle hardened veteran , he's a soldier's soldier he's not supposed to show a lot of emotion. If his line delivery is stuffy it's because it should be, he isn't an actor , he's a soldier.
> 
> *But honestly Hale makes for a better renegade Shep and Meer a paragon one.*



FUCKING THIS^ 

ALso i don't Think its that  meer Plays Shepard with less emotion,  but  plays him with a better control of said emotions.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 21, 2012)

I prefer femshep's voice acting as a whole, but there a moments when I prefer mshep's; like "You big stupid jellyfish" 


Anarch said:


> But honestly Hale makes for a better renegade Shep and Meer a paragon one.


I always thought this, too.


Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotten to that part before buying ME2. 

He dissed Thane, so he must die.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

I know a llot of people like to hate  on Kai leng, but h e was a great villian, he beats and trolls you at every tun, so when you finally get him it is the most satisfying thing in the world


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 21, 2012)

Drunk Tali is great 

I'm playing on hardcore, and Kai Leng is just... 
He can't even get near you, and just runs away when it looks bad for him. I died a few times in TIM's base but that wasn't because of him but the troops that dropped down.

I remember the first time I fought him, hit him with the Graal Spike Thrower. He exploded and his guts went everywhere but then he's suddenly in the the middle of the room in one piece curing the cutscene


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 21, 2012)

Picked the destory ending.
I love the geth and EDI, so it was awful to kill them after they appeared to have become true "living" beings. But the other choices just feel sick...
All of them are to a degree, really.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Which is why I was so disappointed. The Reapers had their own code that could of been implemented into the Catalyst, in which they would be the only ones killed.

You are literally altering a person's genetics by "merging them with synthetics". That in itself is sick.

Control the reapers? No, some would argue they deserved to die. Others, they deserved to be PUT out of their misery. I understand they were synthetics, but if the Geth could comprehend what they were doing to a degree, I'm sure The Reapers were the same or not far from it.

Destroy? The only LOGICAL option. I'm sure EDI in the end would have no problem sacrificing herself for the entire galaxy. Making peace between the Quarians and the Geth seemed POINTLESS.

Imagine if you PICKED the Geth over the Quarians. THE ULTIMATE FUCKING TROLL by Bioware.

Bioware should of did a Mass Effect 2 ending, with all your statuses playing a factor in what happened.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2012)

Control all the way. Dat speech.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2012)

Vino: You post = FAILURE



Flow said:


> Naw, some people just shouldn't be a romance option since it would destroy the...flow of their character.
> 
> Kasumi loved her lost so much, she kept the recordings(?) or logs of him. Forgot what they were called.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. I personally think the canon relationship Shepard is supposed to have is Liara. I just want to romance Joker, ONCE. Make it a hard one if necessary like you gotta be kind to him and side with him in all 3 games. I know he told my Shepard he'd rock her world.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

It's just that it's obvious she's fascinated with Shepard, and what he/she has been doing, and has done for the galaxy. What sold me on her was when she wanted to make a beacon with Shepard life story in it. 

I had already romanced Jack though, so I wasn't going to have my Shepard leave her for Liara at the last game. But the Paragon femShepard I have made is going to romance Liara.

Who have you romanced Sedaiv?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Vino: You post = FAILURE



Here's the amount of fucks I give:


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

hah

but you CARED ENOUGH TO POST


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry, next time I'll do it telepathically.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 21, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Picked the* destory ending.*
> I love the geth and EDI, so it was awful to kill them after they appeared to have become true "living" beings. But the other choices just feel sick...
> All of them are to a degree, really.



The only sensible ending.

Don't want to go into an argument again for the nth time, but the other two endings have too many plot holes.



Sedaiv said:


> I agree with you. I personally think the canon relationship Shepard is supposed to have is Liara.



Agreed. Liara was always my favourite LI.I romanced her in most of my playthroughs. All the ME1 crew ( Tali,Ashley,Garrus,Kaidan) are equally canon though.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's just that it's obvious she's fascinated with Shepard, and what he/she has been doing, and has done for the galaxy. What sold me on her was when she wanted to make a beacon with Shepard life story in it.
> 
> I had already romanced Jack though, so I wasn't going to have my Shepard leave her for Liara at the last game. But the Paragon femShepard I have made is going to romance Liara.
> 
> Who have you romanced Sedaiv?



Jane Shepard: Kaiden (ME1), Remained Loyal in 2, Picked up again ME3.
Bobby Shepard: No one (ME1), Romanced Tali in 2, remained loyal to Tali in 3.
Tia Shepard (1): Liara (ME1), Loyal & Boned in ME2, remained loyan in 3.
Tia Shepard (2): Liara (ME1), Got Garrus (ME2) but broke up in 2, Broke up with Liara again in 3 (retarded I know) stayed with Garrus
Derek Sheaprd: Ashley (ME1), Loyal to Ashley, Picked up again in ME3.

I was thinking about making Fuckup McDumbass Shepard (ultra low EMS) and have him do either Zombie Tali or Jack, but still drop teh ball.

Vino: I'm glad you care about me. I love you bro, Bromance FTW


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sadaiv said:
			
		

> Vino: I'm glad you care about me. I love you bro, Bromance FTW


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 21, 2012)

The child was going on about how the Reaper's have the purpose of wiping out the more advanced life every cycle to keep order because this was what it saw as the only solution - something that needed to happen.
I don't agree with it at all. It's an artificial life, something that isn't natural.
Yes, it may have served its purpose by finding its own way to keep "order", but it's not even _part _of the cycle.
It was given a purpose, but there was no need for it. 

The control option reminds me Legion's loyalty mission. When the other members in your squad remarks that if you force change into who the heretics are or what they believe in then you've technically killed them.
There may not be a conflict anymore, but it's a fake kind of peace...

There are some other problems I have with it, but this is my main one.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No because then it became about stoping the Collectors/Reapers and the Reapers/Cerberus



lol no

and flow there was no exploration in me2


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The only sensible ending.
> 
> Don't want to go into an argument again for the nth time, but the other two endings have too many plot holes.



dat synthesis ending


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2012)

dat real ending that will never happene because ea needs mroe dlc money


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

hahahahahahaha

It's quite sad when I think about it. "Yeah good job defeating the game. Now buy more DLC"

was basically what the last panel said.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> The control option reminds me Legion's loyalty mission. When the other members in your squad remarks that if you force change into who the heretics are or what they believe in then you've technically killed them.
> There may not be a conflict anymore, but it's a fake kind of peace...



I'm of the "i  don't care about the Reapers Free will" stance. Control for me is the best option, because only one more person ahs to die, and i don't mess with he evolution of the galaxy [not that i nescairly have a problem with hat cause i still like synthesis more then Destroy]


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> It's quite sad when I think about it. "Yeah good job defeating the game. Now buy more DLC"
> 
> was basically what the last panel said.



If you're talking about the extended endings, those were/are free.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

lol not the multiplayer ones.

or the Javik. 

it was just funny the way they worded it. obvious they were all about the $$$$ so much they didn't even try to hide it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Any Game studio that pretend they don't Care about  $$$ is full of shit, they are in a bushiness.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe it was the fact of how awful the first three endings were, and the way they said "Grab some DLC as well" was just a bad combination for me at the time lol.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> Maybe it was the fact of how awful the first three endings were, and the way they said "Grab some DLC as well" was just a bad combination for me at the time lol.



meh they had  more or less the same message in me2,


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, but Mass Effect 2 had a perfect ending.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, but Mass Effect 2 had a perfect ending.



for a  middle part of a trilogy at least, [and yet there were still allot of people who complained about it ]


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

lol what was there to complain about Mass Effect 2? LOL


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol what was there to complain about Mass Effect 2? LOL



As with ME3, people always find some thing to complain about.


----------



## EJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Meh, I loved Mass Effect's 3 story. It was just the ending that threw me off. 

I try my best to dig it. Maybe it's because I didn't expect Shepard's story to end with three choices that were "Meh" at best.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought the were thematically fitting and went from passable to good with the EC.


----------



## EJ (Oct 22, 2012)

The extended cut DID fix some of the problems addressed to Bioware. It shouldn't had come to that point though..

The ending seemed like it was made from a completely different team, and almost as if it were rushed. (without the EC)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> The extended cut DID fix some of the problems addressed to Bioware. It shouldn't had come to that point though..
> 
> The ending seemed like it was made from a completely different team, and almost as if it were rushed. (without the EC)



Maybe a bit rushed.


----------



## EJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Which still doesn't make sense to me. Why would they even WANT to rush what happened at the end of the game? That should of been the main thing they worked hard on, just to completely seal the deal that they created a damn good game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> Which still doesn't make sense to me. Why would they even WANT to rush what happened at the end of the game? That should of been the main thing they worked hard on, just to completely seal the deal that they created a damn good game.



The journey is more important then the destination.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I'm of the "i  don't care about the Reapers Free will" stance. Control for me is the best option, because only one more person ahs to die, and i don't mess with he evolution of the galaxy [not that i nescairly have a problem with hat cause i still like synthesis more then Destroy]



I certainly don't care about what the Reapers want ether, I wanted them gone. It's more to do with the them now beig buddies with the galaxy simply because someone/something else is in charge now.
Not a fan of the idea...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> I certainly don't care about what the Reapers want ether, I wanted them gone. It's more to do with the them now beig buddies with the galaxy simply because someone/something else is in charge now.
> Not a fan of the idea...



There not buddies, think of it  as incarceration.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly by this point I'm sick of discussing the endings, but I'll just leave it off by saying the original endings were complete shit. I still don't think the extended endings are "good," but I've accepted them because that's the only endings we've got. That being said, I love every part of the ending right up until the encounter with the starchild. The showdown between Shepard and the Illusive Man is fantastic, and the part where Anderson and Shepard are sitting side-by-side looking out at Earth is one of my favorite moments in the game. It's just everything afterward that falls apart. 

But w/e. This has been beaten into the ground already. And although I am _very_ dissatisfied with the endings I don't think it negates the rest of the excellent game. And the people who were/are all like "I'm never playing Bioware again!1!!1!" because of this need to take a few breaths and calm the fuck down.


EDIT:

If any of you use tumblr, there's this  I found. (The same person also made one for Shepard, Cerberus, Legion, and Thane.)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The journey is more important then the destination.


What kind of bullshit is this.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol what was there to complain about Mass Effect 2? LOL



you could speed run it in 8 hours
no exploration



Zen-aku said:


> The journey is more important then the destination.



yes because while murder, raping and arson is fun
The Journey to hell must be super fun so that when you burn for eternity you can still go
WELL IT WAS FUN GETTING HERE :33
if you could even think that while be skewered in hellfire


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I thought the were thematically fitting and went from passable to good with the EC.



wrong wrong wrong wrong
wrong wrong wrong wrong
wrong wrong wrong wrong
you're wrong



that essay prooves that me3's story is not only a crock of shit but the ending doesnt fit the story

--------

The Hero's journey

All three Mass Effect games have followed this pattern: 
1. Ordinary World - 
Mass Effect 1: Aboard the Normandy, briefing with Anderson
Mass Effect 2: Aboard the Normandy
Mass Effect 3: Earth
2. Call to Adventure
Mass Effect 1: Eden Prime mission, finding the Prothean Beacon
Mass Effect 2: Shepard’s Death/Rebirth, Cerberus station attack
Mass Effect 3: Reaper Attack on Earth
3. Refusing the Call
Mass Effect 1: The ending of the first Citadel Council meeting
Mass Effect 2: Shepard’s reluctance to work with Cerberus
Mass Effect 3: Shepard’s reluctance to leave Earth behind
4. Meeting the Mentor
Mass Effect 1: Meeting Anderson, and his giving you the leads to find evidence against Saren
Mass Effect 2: Meeting the Illusive Man, given mission to Freedom’s Progress
Mass Effect 3: Meeting Hackett, ordering you to Mars and to find allies
5. Crossing the Threshold
Mass Effect 1: Shepard becoming a Spectre, given command of the Normandy
Mass Effect 2: Mission to Freedom’s Progress
Mass Effect 3: Mars Mission
6. Tests, Allies, Enemies
Mass Effect 1: Missions to Noveria, Feros and find Liara T’Soni
Mass Effect 2: Dossier Missions
Mass Effect 3: Missions to Palaven, Tuchanka, Sur’Kesh
7. Approach
Mass Effect 1: Landing on Virmire
Mass Effect 2: Collector Ship
Mass Effect 3: Landing on Thessia
8. Ordeal, Death and Rebirth
Mass Effect 1: Attacking Saren’s Base, Sacrificing Kaidan/Ashley, Meeting Sovereign
Mass Effect 2: Attacking the Collectors, finding out Prothean’s fate
Mass Effect 3: Reaching Temple on Thessia, watching Thessia’s destruction
9. Seizing the Sword
Mass Effect 1: Illos mission, meeting the Prothean VI
Mass Effect 2: Reaper IFF mission
Mass Effect 3: Cerberus Base
10.  The Road Back
Mass Effect 1: The race to the Conduit
Mass Effect 2: Through the Omega 4 Relay
Mass Effect 3: Return to Earth, Sword Fleet Engagement
11. Resurrection
Mass Effect 1: Returning to the Citadel, Final battle with Saren/Sovereign
Mass Effect 2: Suicide Mission, Human Reaper fight
Mass Effect 3: Battle of London – Charge for the Beam, final Illusive Man confrontation
12. Return with the Elixir
Mass Effect 1: Foreknowledge of the Reaper Invasion
Mass Effect 2: Experienced Team and resources to fight Reapers, Collector Base if kept
Mass Effect 3: *????*

I love it when professional writers rip into failure bioware has created making them look like monkey's typing Shakespeare


----------



## Anarch (Oct 22, 2012)

I was somewhat satisfied with the extended endings because they provided cutscenes of all the npcs you cared about , lack of which was one of my biggest issues with the original endings.



Jena said:


> the part where Anderson and Shepard are sitting side-by-side looking out at Earth is one of my favorite moments in the game.



Specially the uncut one i watched on youtube. It was epic. Anderson is all like 'Shepard maybe you could have a normal life ' and Shepard goes ' i'm a soldier it's the only thing i'm good at'. FUCKING EPIC !!

I still think ME3 could have had a better final boss fight.

ME1 had Saren,ME2 had the human reaper. On my first playthrough i was fully expecting to fight TIM on the citadel. I was disappointed when that didn't happen.





lol this is so apt. To stop organics from starting a war with synthetics and killing themselves lets kill the organics. what a solution


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Oct 22, 2012)

My Shepard looked identical to Anderson somewhat. 

So it was like he was his son. It was fucking amazing and epic

"I'm proud of you"

Was just fucking epic I swear to god


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]q4pqgBw_exw[/YOUTUBE]
This is... 
I only ever heard Ashley, Mordin, Legion ad Thane in my game...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> wrong wrong wrong wrong
> wrong wrong wrong wrong
> wrong wrong wrong wrong
> you're wrong
> ...



this doesn't prove any thing

 I have actually read, and studded the "Heroes Journey"

if you cant find  " Return with the Elixir" in me3 that means you lack the ability to comprehend a story

As the elixer is ether, synthesis, The reapers , or just peace in general.

ME3 is matches the criteria of the End of "the heroes Journey" perfectly, to sugesst other wise is pure ignorance, brought about butt hurt, or a lack of understanding of what the hell you are talking about

the ending is thematically fitting, to the franchise  or mass effect, as the story has always been about tough choices and sacrifice. ME3's ending has the toughest choice and potentially the biggest sacrafice


----------



## EJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Meh, you can't really justify how fucked up the endings are.

Shepard shouldn't be the one to decide the fate of the Geth, he shouldn't change the DNA of ALL life in the galaxy, and lol. "Control the Reapers"

that was IMPLIED to be the wrong decision.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> Meh, you can't really justify how fucked up the endings are.
> 
> Shepard shouldn't be the one to decide the fate of the Geth, he shouldn't change the DNA of ALL life in the galaxy, and lol. "Control the Reapers"


Shepards been deciding the  Fates of entire species since ME1, As the champion of the galaxy, the one every one has put there trust in, it is his responsibility to make the decision, it snot fair, but that's the  point ME is about point you in unfair circumstances and then having to live with yhe consequences



> that was IMPLIED to be the wrong decision.


No it wasn't.

The only choice that had any real implications was synthesis, and it was implied to be the right choice, and out right stated by bioware, so much so that it is  Inevitable, and will happen eventually no mater what you choose


----------



## EJ (Oct 22, 2012)

I typed out a tl;dr, but then I backspaced it all.

In short.

Are you telling me you would rather have these three endings?

Or one that you believed you earned with everything you did through out Mass Effect 3, seeing the Reapers destroyed, and your fall ups playing a factor in how the final battle played out?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> I typed out a tl;dr, but then I backspaced it all.
> 
> In short.
> 
> ...



You couldn't have an ending like that, The reapers are too powerful for the addition of say the rachni to your ground troops to mean a damn.

I  wanted an Ending that matched the story thematically, and Emotinaly, I wanted the Galaxy to be Vastly diffren't because of a choice i made, i wanted people to die, i wanted my character to have to struggle fight, and gnaw every step of the way, and most importantly i wanted an ending that was not a cliche "every thing is fine now, lets ride off into the sun set." ending. 

and i got what i wanted.


----------



## EJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh.

Well I wanted an ending I thought I deserved, and one that consisted of everything I did through out 2-3. And not having Shepard bend over backwards for the Starchild.

But I guess that was too hard to ask for.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2012)

I updated my tumblr dash


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well I wanted an ending I thought I deserved, and one that consisted of everything I did through out 2-3.* And not having Shepard bend over backwards for the Starchild.*
> 
> But I guess that was too hard to ask for.


You didn't bend over for the Catalyst, all he did was  inform you of the choices that were created through your actions and yours alone.

Your choices did matter, The geth , Quarians, Rachni, and krogan all live  or die based on what you did  in the past 2 games.

but none of those were ever gonna matter witth he reapers directly, nothing you did  in ME1 or me2 would of mattered agaisnt them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The journey is more important then the destination.



The destination is just as important as the journey.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The destination is just as important as the journey.



no not really.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tJ5qPIcuMZA[/YOUTUBE]


Zen-aku said:


> no not really.



Yea really.
Next you will tell me the beginning isn't important I take it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]tJ5qPIcuMZA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Yea really.
> Next you will tell me the beginning isn't important I take it.



There is a reason we Say Its the journey not the destination.

Because the journey is what you spend your time, on its the part that matters, and that you will remember.

Also the IT theory = Fanwank at its worst, and that's all i have to say about that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> There is a reason we Say Its the journey not the destination.
> 
> Because the journey is what you spend your time, on its the part that matters, and that you will remember.
> 
> Also the IT theory = Fanwank at its worst, and that's all i have to say about that.


It wasn't in reply to you and isn't really supporting it.

Are you kidding yourself? The beginning and ending sticks out in the mind just as much and are equal.
You are labeling one story element as more important than another when it isn't possible without either. 
Just because you want to be right.

Personally the ending sticks out the most for me it's the ending it's the message and the conclusion to a story.
It's the conclusion of all the things that are meaning very important. How one dies is just as important as how one lives.
[YOUTUBE]O989n0SByk0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]acTlEucunRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It wasn't in reply to you and isn't really supporting it.
> 
> Are you kidding yourself? The beginning and ending sticks out in the mind just as much and are equal.
> You are labeling one story element as more important than another when it isn't possible without either.
> ...




LMAO Nice Try.

Show the actual ending to lord off the rings please, you know the part every one agrees felt went on too long, and were majorly fatigued by.

Lost and the Sopranos both have shit endings, but they are remembered for the journey.

Like I said Before there is a reason why People say "the journey is more important then the Destination" It's not a phrase i just made up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> LMAO Nice Try.
> 
> Show the actual ending to lord off the rings please, you know the part every one agrees felt went on too long, and were majorly fatigued by.
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was the ending. 
That doesn't mean the journey is more important it means they didn't know how to end it.
You are using crap writing on endings to justify importance.
Crap or not it's just as important.
Or do you not care how or when you die?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Or do you not care how or when you die?



Most people don't we  just want to live good fulfilling lives. Dwelling ones one thing you can't control dose no one any good

In fact your Question is where the "Journey is whats important saying" comes from orginaly i belive.

Enjoy the ride, dude.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Most people don't we  just want to live good fulfilling lives. Dwelling ones one thing you can't control dose no one any good
> 
> In fact your Question is where the "Journey is whats important saying" comes from orginaly i belive.
> 
> Enjoy the ride, dude.



And what if I determine the destination at the beginning?
What then?

Also the journey is in the now, you are never in the now in reality, ever. Every moment you breath you are in the then.

I will tell you why the ending is important.
You know when it ends.
You cannot actually tell is something is the beginning or the journey. But the end, is absolute. That is why it's important.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And what if I determine the destination at the beginning?
> What then?
> 
> Also the journey is in the now, you are never in the now in reality, ever. Every moment you breath you are in the then.
> ...



Because we are always in the "then" means that  how it ends doesn't matter as long as when you get to the end you can look back and say you had fun/You did it right Ect.

To bring this back to games, If 99% of the game is great then who cares if that last 1% was bad. the good  dwarfs the negative.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Because we are always in the "then" means that  how it ends doesn't matter as long as when you get to the end you can look back and say you had fun/You did it right Ect.
> 
> To bring this back to games, If 99% of the game is great then who cares if that last 1% was bad. the good  dwarfs the negative.





Axl Low said:


> yes because while murder, raping and arson is fun
> The Journey to hell must be super fun so that when you burn for eternity you can still go
> WELL IT WAS FUN GETTING HERE :33
> if you could even think that while be skewered in hellfire


I'll use the mass effect 3 ending as an example.
You did everything you could and can, then you are there.
You decide to pick an ending that fucks over EVERYTHING that was that 99% with that so called 1%.
Now what did the journey mean?
It is lost it meant nothing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'll use the mass effect 3 ending as an example.
> You did everything you could and can, then you are there.
> You decide to pick an ending that fucks over EVERYTHING that was that 99% with that so called 1%.
> Now what did the journey mean?
> It is lost it meant nothing.



The endings don't fuck any thing over [well destroy dose but only for the geth, but that s the nature of sacrifice and choice], so your example doesn't work.


The good that came before doesn't stop being good, or enjoyable, nor dose it mean nothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The endings don't fuck any thing over [well destroy dose but only for the geth, but that s the nature of sacrifice and choice], so your example doesn't work.
> 
> 
> The good that came before doesn't stop being good, or enjoyable, nor dose it mean nothing.



I have to make it even more extreme to work for you then.
[YOUTUBE]Utpd1FfDIEQ[/YOUTUBE]
It's very good, but.
Treating the characters on a personal level is a part of it don't forget.

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's a hero of justice fighting monsters.
The monsters are really from him.
He fights himself finding out this and destroys the world in the process. The journey he went through was ruined.



Here is another.
[YOUTUBE]GICAE_vw58M[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



A girl is at first scared by a monster, but finds it friendly and goes on a fantastic journey with it.
The monster takes her to her young which she is adored by and to her horror is eaten alive a split second later.



And most especially this one


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not watching any  video you post, you have to make actual arguments or i'm just gonna ignore you


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I'm not watching any  video you post, you have to make actual arguments or i'm just gonna ignore you



I said what happened anyway.
[YOUTUBE]h_J--z_WUdY[/YOUTUBE]
You're afraid aren't you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I said what happened anyway.
> [YOUTUBE]h_J--z_WUdY[/YOUTUBE]
> You're afraid aren't you?



No just to tired to watch dissect  irrelevant videos over a difference in opinion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No just to tired to watch dissect  irrelevant videos over a difference in opinion.



Really the one you just quoted would be all you need.
It's rather short and to the point to my point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Really the one you just quoted would be all you need.
> It's rather short and to the point to my point.



Sigh 

*Watches*

Obviously the the point is that, its meant to be pointless, its a joke.

Not the same thing as Letting a conclusion you don't like spoiled the enjoyment you had on the way to get there.

As i said before , People still love the sopranos despite having a shit ending, People still love OT Star wars despite having a shitty third movie


Any way i'm done for tonight I part with these





Fap fap fap


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Sigh
> 
> *Watches*
> 
> ...



Don't jokes have a punchline hmmm? 
You can't dismiss a story by calling it a joke, especially that so called joke can be applied to something that isn't a joke.
It wasn't pointless at all. It was supposed to make you think.
Also get some sleep eh.


----------



## EJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You didn't bend over for the Catalyst, all he did was  inform you of the choices that were created through your actions and yours alone.



Many people (including myself) argue that Shepard would of stated that "No, we made it this far. We are going to destroy the reapers"

REALLY

The only ending that makes absolute sense would be that if you choose the refusal ending, but Bioware flipped everyone off who thought they would want that ending.

The refusal ending should of been measured in how great your statuses were. If they were near perfect, the Reapers should of been annihilated without the crucible. 


> Your choices did matter, The geth , Quarians, Rachni, and krogan all live  or die based on what you did  in the past 2 games.



Again, you're missing the point I'm making.

You shouldn't be THROWN in "hard decisions", especially considering Commander Shepard is looked at not only in the game, but by the players as an icon. 

I don't even know why you're arguing with me of why _I _ would of liked the game to end a certain way, especially considering it is my opinion. You can like the three endings that many feel like was rushed and created by a complete different writing team.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone else had the husk head ( Bryson's experiment) placed in your cabin ? Man , the thing is creepy!

Also it scares your space hamster 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDOIg7FxI24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, I love that thing  Poor Space hamster.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2012)

I haven't bought Leviathan yet.  I probably won't buy anymore DLC until they're all done and then buy it all at once.  I just don't feel like playing the campaign again and again just because I have some new DLC.  

I did that for the first two games, but just thinking about doing it for the third just gets me bored...


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm going to buy the first ME game and do that and ME2 whilst waiting for the Omega DLC to come out...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> Many people (including myself) argue that Shepard would of stated that "No, we made it this far. We are going to destroy the reapers"


 and you are all wrong cause Shepard, even renegades were always open to ussing  other options, and Shepard himself knew that the crucible was the only eay to beat the reapers thats why he built it, Why would Shepard refuse to use it just because the catalyst told him what it would do? that makes no sense





> The only ending that makes absolute sense would be that if you choose the refusal ending,


No Shepard would give up out of pride so no it doesn't make sense



> The refusal ending should of been measured in how great your statuses were. If they were near perfect, the Reapers should of been annihilated without the crucible.


 maybe you missed the crucial detail that the reapers cannot be beaten conventinaly, an individual can hold a fleet at bay and wipe out a city, let alone an entire army.

What you propose would of made no fucking sense





> You shouldn't be THROWN in "hard decisions", especially considering Commander Shepard is looked at not only in the game, but by the players as an icon.


that...stupid...Shepard is an "icon", because despite the hard choices he had to make he kept going.

You basically just said "he's popular, so it should be easy"


----------



## EJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The way you feel about Commander Shepard, and about the games ending is stupid.



yipyipyip what it do.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> yipyipyip what it do.


----------



## EJ (Oct 23, 2012)

I doubt anyone  else will get that, but I still find it funny that you know what I referenced.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

I like how destroy is the only ending that is cannon :33


----------



## EJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyways, the story itself is great if you just ignore the last 15 minutes of the game. Or beep out part of what the Starchild says, insert your own dialogue, and live in denial of what actually happened.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

and also forget that the crucible existed


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I like how destroy is the only ending that is cannon :33



Thats not how you Spell Synthesis dude, you know the one Bioware said is the best ending, said will happen in every ending  eventually any way.




> and also forget that the crucible existed


so what your just going around the galaxy for the hell of it?


----------



## EJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Also forget the fact that your medical readyness status.

In fact.

Just play the game for fun. Don't even care about the ending.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

Bleh Synthesis D:





Zen-aku said:


> so what your just going around the galaxy for the hell of it?




I saw your shep in the bar on teh citadel when anderson was pinned down by reaper forces on Earth
Dun u lie to me Zen


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I saw your shep in the bar on teh citadel when anderson was pinned down by reaper forces on Earth
> Dun u lie to me Zen



The only time i ever went to the bar was to talk aria into Letting me fuck her assisting with the war effort.


----------



## EJ (Oct 23, 2012)

I also want to add that though the major problem with this game is it's endings to a lot of people, it's still a MUST play game in my opinion. I've complained about it, and probably will still. Though, I'm slowly accepting the endings and that there is nothing I can say/do about it lol.

Never in my life did I think I would like a game like Mass Effect. Saw gameplay of it and I was thinking "Man this shit looks boring"

One of those games out there that prove you don't have to have a FPS in order to be dedicated to a game, and that story lines are STILL fucking important to Video Games.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 23, 2012)

You spelled "Destroy Ending is the only canon ending" wrong.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The only time i ever went to the bar was to talk aria into Letting me fuck her assisting with the war effort.



sure didnt gravitate to the dance floor a little too far?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> sure didnt gravitate to the dance floor a little too far?



MY shep is aware he cannot dance, so he abstains in order to keep his air of perfection


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> I also want to add that though the major problem with this game is it's endings to a lot of people, it's still a MUST play game in my opinion. I've complained about it, and probably will still. Though, I'm slowly accepting the endings and that there is nothing I can say/do about it lol.
> 
> Never in my life did I think I would like a game like Mass Effect. Saw gameplay of it and I was thinking "Man this shit looks boring"
> 
> One of those games out there that prove you don't have to have a FPS in order to be dedicated to a game, and that story lines are STILL fucking important to Video Games.



I'm of a similar view. This is honestly the best sci fi game I've ever played and the world/universe it has is incredibly rich. The endings are a tota let-down but when you look back on the franchise I thank BioWare for making such an amazing game series with an awesome story (sans the last 15-20 mins).


I probably won't get all the non-free DLC until everything is released (so I won't be playing campaign again until then). Until then multiplayer actually is doing a sufficient job in still getting me to play.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2012)

hey zen
rememebr when fem shep could actually dance?
i miss u ME1 dancing femshep T_T


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> hey zen
> rememebr when fem shep could actually dance?
> i miss u ME1 dancing femshep T_T



I can't remember some thing that never happened dude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Until then multiplayer actually is doing a sufficient job in still getting me to play.



Whats your kit of preference?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently I've been toying around with the Turian Ghost Infiltrator (mainly for Gold and some Platinum). I don't focus on his melee and just go for Cerebus Harrier play. The Stimulant packs give me another incentive to hug an ammo box, but I usually only play higher difficulties with friends that know how to play. I don't have such luck with random. 

For Silver and some Gold I go for a Geth Infiltrator specced with a Scorpion (for staggering enemies and mining spawn points; great in tandem with Proximity Mine and the damage buffs of the class) and Claymore (for bigger guys like Brutes, Banshees, atlas). I used to use the Claymore for Primes too but the damn drone got an upgrade so I just spam mines and scorpion bombs to keep hitting the Prime and insta-kill its toys. Geth Infiltrator is definitely a glass cannon class but I love running around the map killing 3+ enemies in just a few shots (and dealing decent damage to bosses).

If I'm not playing those two I'm usually the Volus (hehe), Destroyer, Demolisher, or Geth Engineer (turret <3).


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Recently I've been toying around with the Turian Ghost Infiltrator (mainly for Gold and some Platinum). I don't focus on his melee and just go for Cerebus Harrier play. The Stimulant packs give me another incentive to hug an ammo box, but I usually only play higher difficulties with friends that know how to play. I don't have such luck with random.






> For Silver and some Gold I go for a Geth Infiltrator specced with a Scorpion (for staggering enemies and mining spawn points; great in tandem with Proximity Mine and the damage buffs of the class) and Claymore (for bigger guys like Brutes, Banshees, atlas). I used to use the Claymore for Primes too but the damn drone got an upgrade so I just spam mines and scorpion bombs to keep hitting the Prime and insta-kill its toys. Geth Infiltrator is definitely a glass cannon class but I love running around the map killing 3+ enemies in just a few shots (and dealing decent damage to bosses).
> 
> If I'm not playing those two I'm usually the Volus (hehe), Destroyer, Demolisher, or Geth Engineer (turret <3).


You know i have both geth yet i usually end up using the Quarrians or salarians instead.


I've been using the N7 fury allot some thing really satisfying about being able to teleport through walls. and  The krogan sentinel is the official "i don't give a darn" Class


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You know i have both geth yet i usually end up using the Quarrians or salarians instead.
> 
> 
> I've been using the N7 fury allot some thing really satisfying about being able to teleport through walls. and  The krogan sentinel is the official "i don't give a darn" Class



Fury is a walking biotic explosion I love it.  Teleportation is really broken on Glacier. 

What do you usually Spec for it?

I only play the Krogan Sentinel class nowadays when the other 3 people are Krogans. Something about Krogans headbutting each other between rounds always puts a smile on my face. 

When I unlocked the Volus adept I joined a random game on Silver that actually had 3 other Volus (we didn't make it to the end). Between rounds we would just roll around in a circle.

Btw, what's are the best ways in dealing with Scions and Praetorians? Frickin' tough defenses.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I can't remember some thing that never happened dude.



wait have you ever played with fem shep in ME1? O:


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Fury is a walking biotic explosion I love it.  Teleportation is really broken on Glacier.
> 
> What do you usually Spec for it?


 Biotic Damage  



> I only play the Krogan Sentinel class nowadays when the other 3 people are Krogans. Something about Krogans headbutting each other between rounds always puts a smile on my face.
> 
> When I unlocked the Volus adept I joined a random game on Silver that actually had 3 other Volus (we didn't make it to the end). Between rounds we would just roll around in a circle.


 I love the Volus they are  adorable.



> Btw, what's are the best ways in dealing with Scions and Praetorians? Frickin' tough defenses.


Attack the Scions shoulders, Praetorians..... gurrela tactics, I have my Ghost speced for assault riffels , the Typhoon with Ammo pericing dose wonders, 



Axl Low said:


> wait have you ever played with fem shep in ME1? O:


I did she couldn't dance, also she had a Giraffe neck, add that with Hales voice acting and i tended to speed through most of my femshep runs


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 24, 2012)

What's the rarity of the Typhoon? Is that an N7 weapon? I'm trying to get more packs so I can level up my Geth Shotgun. I saw a sweet ass video of an N7 Destroyer soloing Platinium and I wanted to do the same thing.


----------



## EJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, I use the hit and run on Phantoms lol. I don't know how some of you face them head on.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 24, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> What's the rarity of the Typhoon? Is that an N7 weapon? I'm trying to get more packs so I can level up my Geth Shotgun. I saw a sweet ass video of an N7 Destroyer soloing Platinium and I wanted to do the same thing.



Its an Ultra-Rare(same border as a N7 weapon)


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 24, 2012)

Near: Thanks dude.

Flow: Easy, reguardless of what class I play. I play "IN YOUR F***ING FACE, PHANTOM!" which mean if I'm a Krogan or (somtimes) a soldier, I put my M11 Wraith against their face and pull. Anyone else, I get up in their face, and unload with with an Assault Rifle/Geth SMG


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to give MP a go; can anyone give me some tips on what class to play etc..?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 24, 2012)

My best class is the Salarian Infiltrator - I use him as a Sniper.  Cloak, use Energy Drain on any enemy that doesn't have armor (it takes out Shields and Barriers, and it always stuns targets giving you about two seconds to line up your shot), and then shoot.  I have Proximity Mine upgraded so the target takes additional damage.  

For starting out, Human Vanguard was fun.  Charge followed up by a Nova.  Human Engineer was fun as well.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright, thanks. I'm trying not to dive blind into it because I'm scared of doing badly .
Can't really find anything that helps with showing you what to mod your weapons with or anything like that though.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 24, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Alright, thanks. I'm trying not to dive blind into it because I'm scared of doing badly .
> Can't really find anything that helps with showing you what to mod your weapons with or anything like that though.



What's your xbox live gamertag? I'll open up a server/game in a minute and invite you.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 24, 2012)

I play on the PC, i'm afraid... Can't even think of a name for my MP


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 24, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Alright, thanks. I'm trying not to dive blind into it because I'm scared of doing badly .
> Can't really find anything that helps with showing you what to mod your weapons with or anything like that though.



If you're just starting MP, you're not going to have many mods to make that much of a choice from.  And as long as you play on Bronze while you're starting out, you shouldn't have too many problems.

Mods really depend on your play style.  I've seen some snipers use the damage and penetration mod, while I use the damage and extra ammo.  I go for the extra ammo instead because I don't shoot enemies behind cover (shooting a Proximity Mine to hit the wall/object that the enemy is hiding behind counts as a hit and staggers them).

Edit:  New class out, Asari Valkyrie Sentinel.  Saw someone in a game lobby.  Unfortunately, they left before I could see it in action.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 24, 2012)

I just noticed that same class about an hour ago. Same story here: person left before I could see it play myself.

and yeah, gaining mods in multiplayer takes awhile.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey, if anyone is interested add Jiggledaddy86 to your X Box Friends list. I've been playing multiplayer A LOT more lately. I want to play with people I know, I'm willing to play Gold, but I gotta get my Soldier back up to 20 (promoted). I have a 18 Slayer though, so I'll definately join you guy if you need help or just want to bullshit.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 25, 2012)

Mainly play silver with my Destroyer or Kroguard, will play gold but expect it to go badly...

GT: nearryuzaki94


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 25, 2012)

NearRyuzaki said:


> Mainly play silver with my Destroyer or Kroguard, will play gold but expect it to go badly...
> 
> GT: nearryuzaki94



You didn't spell "Broguard" right. Just wanted to let you know. I gotta level up my Broguard again since I promoted him.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 25, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> You didn't spell "Broguard" right. Just wanted to let you know. I gotta level up my Broguard again since I promoted him.



Oh silly me, always forget to put broguard, I don't promote outside of challenges so mine are always ready


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 25, 2012)

NearRyuzaki said:


> Oh silly me, always forget to put broguard, I don't promote outside of challenges so mine are always ready



Because my buddy JT bought ME3 because I was playing it, he played Multiplayer more, I'm trying to suprass him. I rather be top dog when it comes to my immedate friends. He can be better than me in Borderlands 2, I'm top dog in ME3. So that's why I promote.

I'm about to stop promoting Soldiers since I play them ALL the time. Everyone else I don't care about.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 25, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Because my buddy JT bought ME3 because I was playing it, he played Multiplayer more, I'm trying to suprass him. I rather be top dog when it comes to my immedate friends. He can be better than me in Borderlands 2, I'm top dog in ME3. So that's why I promote.
> 
> I'm about to stop promoting Soldiers since I play them ALL the time. Everyone else I don't care about.



Fair enough, none of my rl friends, or most of my online ones either, play ME3 so I don't really feel that competitive.

I only play Destroyer and Broguard these days, used to play gethgineer until I got them. Finally got a prothean particle rifle, does well for a lvl 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 25, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Hey, if anyone is interested add Jiggledaddy86 to your X Box Friends list. I've been playing multiplayer A LOT more lately. I want to play with people I know, I'm willing to play Gold, but I gotta get my Soldier back up to 20 (promoted). I have a 18 Slayer though, so I'll definately join you guy if you need help or just want to bullshit.



GT: MolotovNomnom

I play mostly silver. Gold with people on friend's list. I hate Platinum. :3


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not sure whether it's my computer (using a different one now) or MP itself that's making it so laggy. Literally unplayable, on Bronze 
Other people didn't seem to be doing very well either, that's why i'm not sure.

Running to the other side of the map to then suddenly finding yourself back there and dead...

It was fine on the other computer, no problems what so ever.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 25, 2012)

MP has been fine for me but I'm on xbox


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 25, 2012)

You guys seen this yet. Its pretty cool 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7v616__Ays&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 25, 2012)

Ugh I hate the arc pistol but I gotta use it if I want the machine mastery challenge completed.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 25, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Ugh I hate the arc pistol but I gotta use it if I want the machine mastery challenge completed.



I've read on BSN that you can do all but one to get the banner iirc and not sure if that's true though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 25, 2012)

It'll say under the challenge how many you need to do.  For example, the Sniper (I just unlocked it) only requires 9/13 challenges to be completed.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 26, 2012)

So dumped $50 USD on point today. Maxed out four weapons. Got af others ALMOST capped. Got the Collector's Sniple Rifle 1 & 2 from Vet packs. I'm going to keep getting vet packs unti I got all the uncommon drops, so I get more Rare/N7 drosp from Spectre & Premium Spectre.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm broke right now so I'm only getting one or two PSP a day...

damn PC players and their mods


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 26, 2012)

I never spend money on in-game packs.

Meh I might as well continue with the arc pistol anyway for the challenge. Over half way done. I have 5/8 done for the challenge.

I'll have to grind out a bit further with that pistol (UGH), the female quarian infiltrator, and then I'll finish off the challenge with the male quarian infiltrator. I already have the Geth classes done (2), the proxy mine use (1), javelin (1), and GPR done (1).

I really want this banner.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not trying to get banners, seem like too much work outside my normal play style.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 26, 2012)

I just want this one really.

I think the next operation has to do with N7 weapons and points. Not really sure if it's for this week.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

Prob going to get the Collector banner since I've mostly been playing them anyways.

Yes its this weekend, just use the Crusader/Valiant/Eagle/Hurricane and get 50,000 points over the weekend with them. And get a nice pack+plus the N7 Valkyrie added to the promotional weapons to boot.

Also Hazard Firebase White plus Krogan Rage=pain

How do you resize pics here?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 26, 2012)

Ha this is the way I play xD

Yeah I'm avoiding melee builds while that hazard map is up. ;_;


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome, I really can't play like that though...

Current Devastater build:
Destroyer Mode: Shield Recharge Delay, Magazine Size, Damage Bonus
Hawk Missile Launcher: Shield Penalty, Refire Time, Hydra Missiles
Multi-Frag Launcher: Force + Damage for all, easiest reload cancelling method I know of for him
T5-V Battlesuit(Passive 1): Power Damage iirc
T5-V Internal Systems(Passive 2): Durability

Weapons:
Prothean Particle Rifle I: Extended Mag V+High-Velocity Barrel II(may change to Extended Barrel V though)

Claymore V I think: Smart Choke V+Shredder Mod V

Gear: Shield Booster III


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you usually go with Hawk missiles or did you change it up after the recent update?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

Changed to try the update-buff, it helps when I screw up reload-cancelling.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 26, 2012)

Just unlocked the Destroyer.  I've been trying forever to get him - this past week, I've unlocked Krogan Shaman twice, Volus Adept three time, Volus Engineer once, and who knows what other classes I got besides the one I wanted.

Now I just need to get the Typhoon...


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

tough luck I guess, never really wanted the Typhoon and even less since it got nerfed. I've just been getting every weapon/consumable/gear I don't want instead of the one's I do want, Claymore/PPR/Densified Ammunition/Shield Booster/Stronghold Package.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 26, 2012)

The only banner I want badly is the collectors. All I do is play Collectors because I want the Collectors THAT badly. I jsut wish I'd start packing more Geth Plasma SMG or weapon mods so I can max those out. So far, it really has worked for me, I've spent Credits & money JUST on Vet packs, getting the uncommon crap out of the way. But I got a surplus of Medigel & Cobra Rockets again.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

Just go with PSP's, with 2 guaranteed gold you'll prob get the Geth SMG. Its prob faster.

Also online now if you want to go a few matches.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got a Typhoon and Survival Loadout Gear I(Ops survival pack+1 and 6%shield boost)... good pack I guess :|


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 26, 2012)

daichi383 said:


> You guys seen this yet. Its pretty cool
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7v616__Ays&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not a fan of the character designs. 
Plus where did all of Jame's ninja-esque moves come from?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 26, 2012)

near: not bad at all. use hte Barrage Ops Armor pack with that Typhoon and Warp Ammo = GAME OVER. ESPECIALLY if you're a Destroyer


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 26, 2012)

daichi383 said:


> You guys seen this yet. Its pretty cool
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7v616__Ays&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


I don't like how they designed the krogans. 

It was interesting to watch though.

Also, that didn't even seem like Vega.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> near: not bad at all. use hte Barrage Ops Armor pack with that Typhoon and Warp Ammo = GAME OVER. ESPECIALLY if you're a Destroyer



Don't have the barrage ops gear iirc but I'll try it once I get it and then get them up do a better level.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 26, 2012)

My power combo currently is...

Destroy lvl 20 (no rockets) with Geth Plasma SMG V & Striker Assault Rilfe II/Revenant III with Warp Ammo III, SMG/Assault Damage III, Adrenaline/Stability III & Barrage


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 26, 2012)

I used to use Saber, due to rate of fire increase, with my Claymore. And I already posted by current destroyer build on the last page.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 27, 2012)

This topic has most likely been brought up in an earlier version of this thread but I gotta ask: concerning the single player, what do you guys think of the game's morality system? In other words, what do you think of the Paragon/Renegade system?

To me it's a system not necessarily tied in black/white, good and bad decision (because in the end you're still a hero) but rather "do you wanna be honorable or a jackass?" or "are you more calm and peaceful or more lets get things done no matter the cost, the ends justifies the means." I found it more of a personality system than a moral one. Though the thing I dislike is highlighting choices on the wheel as blue or red (paragon/renegade) because then I feel the decision-making is somewhat removed from me. Especially when most of the "good" choices are simply placed at the top of the wheel while the renegade ones are easily at the bottom. In addition I don't like how the gameplay basically coerces the playee to go full blown paragon or renegade either way, denying any grey morality in your character.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 27, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Though the thing I dislike is highlighting choices on the wheel as blue or red (paragon/renegade) because then I feel the decision-making is somewhat removed from me.



That only happens when a rep check is in place to see if either paragon or renegade option would be available to you , and as such happens only a few (<=10 ) times in the entire game.



> Especially when most of the "good" choices are simply placed at the top of the wheel while the renegade ones are easily at the bottom.



Yeah this is kind of lame , after a while you don't even read the options simply hit the one you want to get the para/reneg points that you need for that playthrough.



> In addition I don't like how the gameplay basically coerces the playee to go full blown paragon or renegade either way, denying any grey morality in your character.



I disagree. You can play a mixed character. Nothing's stopping you. You can choose to trick the Krogans and betray Eve,Mordin and Wrex , and still make peace between the Geth and the Quarians later.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 27, 2012)

Anarch said:


> That only happens when a rep check is in place to see if either paragon or renegade option would be available to you , and as such happens only a few (<=10 ) times in the entire game.



I meant this in conjunction with the organization of paragon/renegade options in the wheel.





> I disagree. You can play a mixed character. Nothing's stopping you. You can choose to trick the Krogans and betray Eve,Mordin and Wrex , and still make peace between the Geth and the Quarians later.



There are some moments though that kinda force your hand (and I would actually be more okay with this if the options weren't obvious like "select up to be good, down to be bad; top left to be super good; bottom left to be super bad"). Such as in the first Mass Effect I felt forced to go mostly paragon to keep Wrex alive. The second the only example that pops into my head right now is the Miranda/Jack fight. The third being the IM conversation at the end I suppose.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't got the Saber, and the Wrath I > Claymore IV which is sad. I'll post mine later.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll take a look at the Wraith later then.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep in mind it's N7 grade.


----------



## EJ (Oct 27, 2012)

I want to live in the Mass Effect universe.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 27, 2012)

I have one, can't remember what lvl though. And I don't always find N7/Ultra Rares the best, one shot weapons like the Javelin are dis-advantaged due to shield gate on the higher difficulties iirc.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a noob to MP but I like it so far


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2012)

That's why I like my Salarian Infiltrator - Energy Drain followed by a Widow.  I usually take most of the lower guys out in Energy Drain and shot combo.  And at this point, my Widow X is better than my Black Widow IV.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 27, 2012)

Fair enough, not really a fan for infiltrators or caster-based classes.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 27, 2012)

What the Hell is a N7 Commendation Weapon?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 27, 2012)

N7 Valiant/Crusader/Hurricane/Eagle and the newly add Valkyrie, basically the weapons you get from weekend challenge commendation packs


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 28, 2012)

Just came across my 1st missile glitcher, made platinum too easy...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

so are peopel still bitching about every class needing nerfs or...?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 28, 2012)

on BSN? yep


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

YEAH GUYS
WE GOTTA NERF EVERY HUMAN
THEY HAVE TOO MUCH HEALTH


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

NEW GUN IS OUT?
NERF IT BECAUSE EVERYONE IS USING IT


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2012)

poor eagle

never stood a chance


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 28, 2012)

NearRyuzaki said:


> Just came across my 1st missile glitcher, made platinum too easy...



MUST KNOW TRICK! I saw you on last night. I'll get on today, you gotta show me this man. I wouldn't mind farming platinum.

As for the N7: That'll suck... all my N7 gear is BAD. But may as well TRY for it.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 28, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> MUST KNOW TRICK! I saw you on last night. I'll get on today, you gotta show me this man. I wouldn't mind farming platinum.
> 
> As for the N7: That'll suck... all my N7 gear is BAD. But may as well TRY for it.





I don't know how to do the glitch(it's a bannable offense iirc) I just came across a team that changed to platinum without me noticing.

I just went to bronze with my broguard with my eagle and hurricane, they never stood a chance.

After today I won't be on for a few days due to visiting my uncle.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 28, 2012)

what the fuck is IIRC?

Ah sad face Ryu. Well I'll grab two of my N7 weapons and do what you did and solo Bronze on my Destroyer.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 28, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> what the fuck is IIRC?
> 
> Ah sad face Ryu. Well I'll grab two of my N7 weapons and do what you did and solo Bronze on my Destroyer.



IIRC=If I Remember Correctly


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 28, 2012)

It is a bannable offense.  I also believe that even if you weren't the one doing the glitch and you continue to stay in the same lobby, that you may get banned as well.  That's why after the game, everybody leaves the lobby.

Well, at least that's how it used to work a few months ago.  Think they found a new missle glitch, not sure.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't think its a new missile glitch since it still continued still after the 'fix', Bioware failing again.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 28, 2012)

Just bought this game again on gamestop for $7. Haven't played it since the extended cut which means I have so much shit to unlock. Hope I get a turian or volus. Add me bitches

Xbox gt: Dedvalve


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 28, 2012)

How hard is platinum?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 28, 2012)

The game should know.  Everything you unlocked should still be there - pretty sure the information is kept on BioWare's servers or whatever.  My friend's brother deleted the DLC to make room, but when he redownloaded it he still had his stuff.  

You can check online just to make sure though at the N7 Headquarters page on bioware.com


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 28, 2012)

@ Sedaiv: 

Were you messaging me for a game earlier today? Maybe next time! I was literally paying for awhile before you came online and by that point I was bored ans hungry! 

@ Cocoa: I hate Platinum


----------



## DedValve (Oct 28, 2012)

All my stuff is still there which is awesome. Now time to get me some credits and unlock me some shit.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 29, 2012)

Jiggledaddy86 IS SEDIAV. I was messenging your for a game or two.

I have five missles... no wonder why people leave. They must think I'm glitching or something.

The Volus classes are ULTRA RARE/N7 Grade. Good luck. I'm still getting all the Uncommon drops so I can stop packing them so much.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 29, 2012)

Huh, I've already unlocked the Volus Engineer. Are they really that rare?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, checked out the ME Wiki, and the Volus are N7 Grade rarity.

So I participated in the Weekly Assignment yesterday, get 50,000 points with an N7 Accomdation weapon. I decided to use the N7 Hurricane: HOLY CRAP THAT WEAPON RULES. I had to use a Stability II/III mode & Barrage Ops I to keep it NOT jumping everywhere and I had almost TRIPLE the score anyone ELSE on my team had. I had a Collectors Assault Rifle as back up, holy crap I love the Hurricane in Multiplayer... not single. It sucks.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 29, 2012)

I still have crappy weapons  not a lot to choose from at the moment.
I like the N7 Shadow, I'm doing fine (just started attempting Silver) using the M-13 Raptor.
Though I must admit, head butting things to death as a krogan amuses me.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 29, 2012)

So when did they fix the krogan vanguard? friend is raping all over. Now rage works AND is triggered by biotic charge making him the only krogan to have two ways of entering rage? Bitches don't last long on gold. Only enemies to cause me problems are banshees and their sync kills, but the moment that black aura is down she's nothing more than a husk.

just unlocked a volus adept, they're pretty fun.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 29, 2012)

So today in preparation of Hurricane Sandy,  I did nothing but play ME3 MP all day long. 

6 Premium Spectre Packs. 6 Raider Shotguns in a row. 

*6 Raider Shotguns in a row. *

*6 Fucking Raider Shotguns in a row. *

*6 GODDAMN RAIDER SHOTGUNS IN A ROW. *

I forgot how much I hate the RNG system, and how much it hates me.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 30, 2012)

trust me: GET VETERAN PACKS FIRST. Get the shitty weapons out of the way fist, by getting them to X along with the uncommon weapon mos to V. Once you got those, the chances of getting an uncommon over a Rare or N7 Grade are MUCH higher. 

I got my Collector's Assault Rifle accomplisment. I'll probably get the Falcon X next or Revnant.


----------



## FrayedThread (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3cNk_Q4EaIA[/YOUTUBE]
Oh shit


----------



## DedValve (Oct 30, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> trust me: GET VETERAN PACKS FIRST. Get the shitty weapons out of the way fist, by getting them to X along with the uncommon weapon mos to V. Once you got those, the chances of getting an uncommon over a Rare or N7 Grade are MUCH higher.
> 
> I got my Collector's Assault Rifle accomplisment. I'll probably get the Falcon X next or Revnant.



Raider shotguns are gold 

Started a new game today, make that 7 shitty shotguns in a row. But at least my brand new turian ghost and assault rifle scope mod made up for the 7th shitty shotgun in a row!


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm woring on getting the Locust up. I tried soloing bronze on random, BAD IDEA. I did it yeah, but man I used all 5 of my medigels & combat ops packs. I gotta stay groupped for those accomplisments.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 31, 2012)

8 raider shotguns in a row plus Asari Valkeryie. I have no idea how to use her but annihilation field seems ridiculously awesome. Now if only she didn't have that retarded catsuit. I may give her the raider shotgun since this game clearly wants me to use it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 31, 2012)

I feel your pain...I've gotten the Kishock, Graal, Arc Pistol, and Striker up to level X almost all in a row.  I don't like those guns that much, but the way I see it is that now I won't get them again.

And I finally unlocked the N7 Destroyer.  I do really well in Silver, but in Gold I have a bit more trouble.  I use the Geth Shotgun X and Revenant VII.  Really wish I had the Typhoon.

EDIT:  New class out, Batarian Vanguard.  Doesn't look too great just by looking at the skills (Biotic Charge, Blade Armor, and Lash).  I'm waiting for the Asari Infiltrator to become available.  I love Infiltrator classes.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 1, 2012)

We all know the N7 Destroy is pimp like. I use hte Hurricane II on Bronze it's like too easy. I'll try Silver & Gold with the Hurricane. I'm still farming Collectors as I want that accomplishment & Background.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 1, 2012)

Transcribed audio.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Nov 2, 2012)

This weekends challenge, my Broguard is going to love this.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 2, 2012)

The Challenge? My Brogan or Manguard will LOVE this.



FrayedThread said:


> Transcribed audio.



THIS ISN'T FUNNY! *Kicks computer screen*


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't know if my newly booted interwebs will handle that type of lag this weekend.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 3, 2012)

I was working on it last night with my Broguard, got him to 15. I still need about ~120,000 damage to master the Shuriken... GOD that weapon SUCKS. I'm NOT looking forward to the mastery of other Blue/Gray Weapons. I need another 50% of the weekend challenge... =/


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 3, 2012)

I've bought ME1 and I get lost on the citadel a lot  Plus the combat is atrocious.
I can PLAY ME2/3 on Hardcore and Insanity but I die 90% of the time on Veteran here, it makes me feel awful at it wait no, it means I am


----------



## Anarch (Nov 3, 2012)

ME1 is the best game in the series , definitely has the best story but yeah the combat isn't anything special. But I don't remember it to be too bad.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2012)

Frayed is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-oosh

Just sayin'


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 3, 2012)

I seem to have figured it out now, haven't died for a while  Rachni are creepy as hell.


The World said:


> Frayed is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-oosh
> 
> Just sayin'



sssshhhhh


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 3, 2012)

I only die to Thresher Maws in Hardcore & Insanity in ME1 as I do not think they'll spawn on me. ONLY reason I die.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 3, 2012)

I loved ME1 combat. Or at least the mechanics such as the overheat which trumps retarded ammo and seperate cooldowns for powers.

I would love the return of those two with the latter being modified so it isn't 60secs for a damn push, but if we can push through shields or have the original ME1 singularity then it's worth it. Everything was overpowered as shit in that game.

On a side note, no more raider shotguns for me. Fuck yeah.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 3, 2012)

Everything is a bit overwhelming for me right now, gear wise and everything. I now understand why the Mako has its reputation too.


Sedaiv said:


> I only die to Thresher Maws in Hardcore & Insanity in ME1 as I do not think they'll spawn on me. ONLY reason I die.


I've only seen 1 so far, didn't touch me. Then again I've had to set the difficulty to normal.

Yeah, I can't wait to get back to the combat mechanics for ME2/3. This type isn't for me.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm like Russel Crowe in that game.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 3, 2012)

Shiiiit I've gotten myself into an awkward love triangle with Liara and Kaiden.
They ninja-romanced me 

I don't know who to choose, I know Liara has the most content, but...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 3, 2012)

bleh, ME1

The only thing I like about it is the story. Everything else is just so tedious.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 3, 2012)

Depends, personally I went with Kaiden in my Jane run through then I went with Liara in my Tia run through


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 3, 2012)

From Mass Effect 1, only one of my eight playthroughs is where I romanced Kaidan.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 4, 2012)

Liara is best LI


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> bleh, ME1
> 
> The only thing I like about it is the story. Everything else is just so tedious.



Same. Elevator load times (ok the first play-through. Subsequent play-throughs? FML), meh combat, annoying inventory system, the mako, etc.

Loved the story and the feeling of adventure.

ME2 is the best out of the series and has to be one of the best games I've played, though my complaints with it center in on the fact that they stripped much of the RPG stuff. That and story critical events for the sequel are non-free DLC. To me, ME2 has the best replay value in regards to its story mode and has the best character selection.

ME3 had a good single player sans the last 15 or so mins. The multiplayer boosts the replay value a good deal.


----------



## Jena (Nov 4, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Remember the good old days when as soon as "Love Interest' was mentioned, The Boss would come charging in and bring up Kaidan as the best LI?
> 
> I really miss those days...back when everyone still loved Mass Effect.  We're getting old guys, everyone is leaving us...



I remember that time she posted that terrible fanart of Thane fingering Commander Shepard. 

Those were the good times. Now all we have are our cherished memories.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 4, 2012)

Or that picture of Kaidan dancing with the "Haters gonna hate" line underneath it?

How many of us play on 360?  We should have an "Oldies" gaming session.  Just to remember the good times.

If I remember correctly Jena, you play on 360 right?  I think your roommate or her boyfriend spilled soda on it right before Mass Effect 3 came out?

Or I could be completely wrong.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 4, 2012)

My favourite game so far has been ME2, Suicide Mission was awshum 

Maybe I'll just wait until I can romance Garrus, I'll get rid of my Kaiden problem with something called "Virmire".

Heh, I remember unintentionally triggering the Refusal ending because I shot the star kid. Doesn't everyone die in that ending?


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 4, 2012)

Everyone dies in the Refusal Ending. I still don't know why The Boss was banned, does anyone know.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Same. Elevator load times (ok the first play-through. Subsequent play-throughs? FML), meh combat, annoying inventory system, the mako, etc.
> 
> Loved the story and the feeling of adventure.
> 
> ...



The elevator time had...uhm...other advantages 

I remember saying this before but ME1 remains my favourite because it was the the first time I was introduced to this epic universe and its characters. It was all new and exciting. Playing ME1 *after* playing ME2 and/or ME3 can never give you that feel.

The story was fantastic and I didn't really mind the other small stuff..except the Mako. The Mako was terrible.

ME2 totally cut out the RPG elements so I was naturally pissed but I agree it has the most replay value of all the games.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

Putting out for forgotten hero, I play on the 360. Just sayin'.

I still haven't gotten the Leviathan DLC but I think I've decided on the 27th when Omega comes out, I'll pick up both of them and swoop in to re-100% it and give me the opportunity to play through the game again. I've had the strange itching to do it lately. Maybe because I feel Vega doesn't get enough appreciation.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 4, 2012)

I wish that I had played all of the games in the right order, but I still love them nonetheless.
What info on the Omega DlC has there been so far?


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

Supposedly it's twice as large as Leviathan and Aria becomes a temporary squadmate while you help her try to take over Omega once again, or something along those lines. It will be $15.00/1200 MSP.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Vega doesn't get enough appreciation.



deservedly so 



Omega dlc


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuck you, Anarch, I'll rape your bitches.

Vega was easily one of the best done characters in that game and having him and Garrus together in your group was like having the biggest brofest is brofest history. I couldn't hear the screams of the Cerberus and Geth and Reapers over the sound of how AWESOME they were together.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh please freddie prinze jr's awesome voice acting was wasted on the worst crew member in the series. Considering how many great characters die in the course of ME3 I was pissed that there was no way to kill Vega. As soon as I realized that, I never brought him out of his corner of the ship.

My Shepard and Garrus were awesome enough thank you.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

Your Shepard sucked apparently if you think he can even come close to Garrus. No Shepard can except Obama Shepard.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Shepard and Garrus shooting beer cans ( or whatever ) on top of the presidium.

Epic broment 

There's a reason Vega wasn't invited.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

Because Vega was off being manly.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 4, 2012)

Both of you pathetic virgins are wrong. Having Javik & Garrus in group is a COMPLETE brofest of reality.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't like Republicans in my party.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because Vega was off being manly.



More like sitting on his ass and losing at poker.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

And that's manly.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Supposedly it's twice as large as Leviathan and Aria becomes a temporary squadmate while you help her try to take over Omega once again, or something along those lines. It will be $15.00/1200 MSP.





Sedaiv said:


> Having Javik & Garrus in group is a COMPLETE brofest of reality.


My favourite ME3 sqaud. 

I thought Vega was alright, sure I'd prefer to have some of my ME2 sqaud back but I have nothing against him.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> And that's manly.





She's a LOT more manly than Vega.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

Well Arya is a boss. It is literally impossible to be more manly than she is. It's been scientifically proven.


----------



## Jena (Nov 4, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> If I remember correctly Jena, you play on 360 right?  I think your roommate or her boyfriend spilled soda on it right before Mass Effect 3 came out?
> 
> Or I could be completely wrong.



I play on the 360, but that was someone else who had that happen to them.

I can't remember who it was, though. 

EDIT: Has the extended preview for the Mass Effect anime been posted in here? It looks like complete crap


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

It's anime, why WOULDN'T it look like crap?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's anime, why WOULDN'T it look like crap?


Put these on


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

But I don't like anime - so why would I want to be a hipster?


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 4, 2012)

Jena said:


> EDIT: Has the extended preview for the Mass Effect anime been posted in here? It looks like complete crap



I saw.
Do not want


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't like Republicans in my party.



Funny, I don't want lolicon lovers on my forums, and yet here you are.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

Well it's a good thing it's not your forum, then.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 4, 2012)

Vega? I'd much rather have Black man come back. Meh their both terrible.

Romance Liara in ME1
Romance Tali in ME2
Keep Tali in ME3
Bring both in your squad the moment you get both
Banter back and forth between Shepard and Tali on how they'll do naughty things  to each other while Liara is the tagalong who is ignored so much you don't even bother assigning her powers. .  

This is how ME was meant to be played.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Funny, I don't want lolicon lovers on my forums, and yet here you are.



The irony.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 4, 2012)

Vino said:


> The irony.



WTB Proof, KK? Thx bye


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Funny, I don't want lolicon lovers on my forums, and yet here you are.



Forums without LOLIS? 



Vega was wasted as a character and I don't feel he was needed in the game at all. It was the series finale-they couldn't have used a character from the other 2 games? There's like 15+ no? Feels like he was log-jammed in there and his character is just off-putting as well. Looks like Ronnie from the Jersey Shore.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2012)

Krory, you and Jena down to get some MP matches going sometime this week?


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 5, 2012)

Forgotten Hero: I'm down for some Multiplayer if you're on X Box. Just send me an invite.

Sacrifice: Yes, I've been to forums where there were no people who were into Lolicon. It was peaceful. Vega is a waste ompletely. I only used him when I HAD to.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> WTB Proof, KK? Thx bye


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 5, 2012)

Good to see you're lazy enough to use my avatar as evidence. Want to know something cool? Zaregoto made that, I have ZERO photoshop/MS Paint Skills. So despite what you think, I'm not into Lolicon.

Oh and if you're still lazy and want to know the story. Just to harass Zaregoto, I found the cover of a Fairy Tail Doujinshi that had Wendy on the cover, censored it and posted it for him. He promptly responded with the POTY in my sig, and I asked him to make that an avatar for me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2012)

Getting defensive I see.


----------



## Krory (Nov 5, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Krory, you and Jena down to get some MP matches going sometime this week?



Eh, this week might not be very good for me until the weekend, though I have been itching to do MP since I haven't gotten to unlock or use any of the last few new classes.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> Getting defensive I see.



Call me a rapist? Fine
Call me a arsonist? Okay
Call me a gangasta? 
But call me a p*d*p****? Do I look like this guy



In other news, I was playing Gold out or boredom, man fighting Colletors is TERRIBLE. But it was a ton of fun buying Spectre packs for the first time in a LONG time.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _sorry if everyone is sick of US politics at this point, but this was too funny not to share_


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh wow this is actually pretty cool.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 6, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _sorry if everyone is sick of US politics at this point, but this was too funny not to share_


----------



## Anarch (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn Romney does look like TIM doesn't he


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 6, 2012)

Yup:


----------



## Anarch (Nov 6, 2012)

Well actually they modeled him after Martin Sheen albeit with black hair but turns out Romney and Sheen would look alike if Sheen had black hair.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that mentioned somewhere. 
Miranda's face model is a blonde.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 6, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Yeah, I saw that mentioned somewhere.
> Miranda's face model is a blonde.



Sheen is TIM's VA and model.

Miranda's VA ( and model ) is Yvonne Stravhoski , played Sarah in Chuck.


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2012)

Loving the design of the new female Turian squadmate for the Omega DLC:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 6, 2012)

Sedaiv, Krory, (and Jena if you're down) what are your gamertags?  I'm erodingplague.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 6, 2012)

That's got to be the first female Turian I've ever seen. Always wondered why there weren't any in the game ( talking about sp , i don't play mp). Made me think that the females had a more passive role in Turian society , that they didn't ( or weren't allowed to) join the army.


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2012)

I think it mostly chalked up to laziness from what I recall of interviews and such. I think some artbooks had concept art of them, but I seem to remember it mostly being a sort of "Yeeeaaah, we really don't know what to do with them so we aren't going to bother right now" sort of thing when it came to females for most of the other races.

@Forgotten - I think you already have me - I'm Tridenter on 360.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 6, 2012)

Amg female turian  nice.


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if this means we can expect female Turians in MP sometime.

Also, I decided to not play ME3 - I'm gonna wait until Omega DLC comes out. Which stinks, I was kind of getting into the groove of the game again. XD


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 6, 2012)

Aw, that sucks  at least the release isn't too far away
I's still getting though my first ME1 play through so I should be fine myself.
30+ hours in and I only just did Virmire


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Loving the design of the new female Turian squadmate for the Omega DLC:



I would Tap that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 6, 2012)

Anarch said:


> That's got to be the first female Turian I've ever seen. Always wondered why there weren't any in the game ( talking about sp , i don't play mp). Made me think that the females had a more passive role in Turian society , that they didn't ( or weren't allowed to) join the army.





Krory said:


> I think it mostly chalked up to laziness from what I recall of interviews and such. I think some artbooks had concept art of them, but I seem to remember it mostly being a sort of "Yeeeaaah, we really don't know what to do with them so we aren't going to bother right now" sort of thing when it came to females for most of the other races.



They're allowed to join the army.  Remember Garrus's "I had reach but she had flexibility" story? 

And I think the reason they didn't add both genders to the SP was something to do with disc storage or not enough memory or something along those lines.  Or at least that was the reason back when Mass Effect 1 came out.




Krory said:


> @Forgotten - I think you already have me - I'm Tridenter on 360.



Man, I've been wondering who that was...you down to play MP or you holding off on everything until Omega comes out?


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, ME1 was space, budget, and time but for an interview for ME3 (it was about designing Garrus, I believe), Derek Watts said that they just didn't know what the Hell to do to make them female, joking "What the hell do you do with a female Turian? Give her breasts? Draw lipstick on?" and they wanted to "take it seriously" so they just didn't do it since they couldn't come up with anything good.

And maybe tomorrow. Feeling out of it. Not used to working again. XD And I was wondering who the Hell erodingplague was, too!

I don't like so many DLC and games coming up. I'm going to strapped for cash.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> Sedaiv, Krory, (and Jena if you're down) what are your gamertags?  I'm erodingplague.



I don't really play on multiplayer 



Krory said:


> Loving the design of the new female Turian squadmate for the Omega DLC:


This looks awesome!


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh, good, Jena! Someone awesome has returned! Female Turians do wonders on this thread apparently. 

I can't wait - I wish she was a full-time squaddie but I assume it'll just be for the DLC.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the female turian but they could have gone a little bit more alien in design. Her eyes are really off. 

Fun fact: By 16 human years ALL Turians are required to join the Army and start their training. It's why the Turians have the largest and most well disciplined army. This includes females, they are the most odd species due to the fact that going by several hints from the lore they have no concept of sexism. Men and women are not viewed differently at all outside sex and other ceremonial activities, completely unlike the Salarians. 

Also why the fuck is the krogan shaman not female? Females fight in the war as well, not many but fuck Eve looks EXACTLY like a shaman would and her model is already ingame. Also the powers could be better, give me a shaman female with Slam, Anhilation field and Nova/shockwave. Other than that the shaman is pretty beast. Now the Batarian Slasher, goddamn I can't wait for him. 

I can see the next MP dlc adding female turians and hopefully female krogans and some new Salarian and female quarians since they haven't had a single update yet.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 6, 2012)

The design is better than I thought it would be.


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I would Tap that



You got some problems, dontcha.

lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> You got some problems, dontcha.
> 
> lol



Don't judge me


----------



## EJ (Nov 6, 2012)

It's ok bro. I'd bang Liara while kissing her beautiful scalp.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's ok bro. I'd bang Liara while kissing her beautiful scalp.



dude


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2012)

I want it.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder why you're given two teammates instead of bringing your own...


----------



## Anarch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have paused my own replay of ME3 after completing leviathan ( which wasn't all that good btw). I'll resume after getting Omega.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm also replaying ME3 but I skipped Leviathan. I started doing it and I just ugh.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 7, 2012)

I know it's very underwhelming and even the missions aren't all that interesting.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 7, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> I wonder why you're given two teammates instead of bringing your own...



Because anyone other than Commander Shepard and this epic female turian would just piss Aria off. Duh. 


Nyreen is an vanguard/sentinel? Of course I fail to see how biotic bubble and charge synergize very well, unless you get warp bubble and place it in an enemy spawn but still. Incinerate is totally out there, then again Bioware stopped giving a rats ass about class specific powers long ago.  Or is surcharge overload going by the pic? In which case Sentinel with Biotic Bubble? Fucking ace. 

I forgot the picture of reave/dominate but that powerwheel icon for Aria better be fucking dominate. It suits her so well.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 7, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Because anyone other than Commander Shepard and this epic female turian would just piss Aria off. Duh.



Remember a certain Archangel ?


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Remember a certain Archangel ?



I wanted to bring Garrus for this reason 
-
The Facebook page released some new screenshots:

*Spoiler*: __ 








^


----------



## Krory (Nov 7, 2012)

So who else is getting/got the new Blasto comic?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow
Fem turian looks cool :33


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 8, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _sorry if everyone is sick of US politics at this point, but this was too funny not to share_



No way, that's actually pretty cool. I like it.


That's awesome, I knew that TIM was based on Mitt Romney. Funny enough, they're the exact same person in reality...



forgotten_hero said:


> Sedaiv, Krory, (and Jena if you're down) what are your gamertags?  I'm erodingplague.



Jiggledaddy86

Ryuzaki supposed lost their headset. I think they're just butt hurt me and one of my friends were raging on him.



Anarch said:


> That's got to be the first female Turian I've ever seen. Always wondered why there weren't any in the game ( talking about sp , i don't play mp). Made me think that the females had a more passive role in Turian society , that they didn't ( or weren't allowed to) join the army.



Turian Females are treated as equals and share the SAME role in Turian Society as the males do. It's just VERY difficult to tell the difference between male and female, I know the females didn't have the same vocal distortion and I wasn't sure what horns they were talking about. now I do, look at her head and compare her to Garrus.



Krory said:


> I think it mostly chalked up to laziness from what I recall of interviews and such. I think some artbooks had concept art of them, but I seem to remember it mostly being a sort of "Yeeeaaah, we really don't know what to do with them so we aren't going to bother right now" sort of thing when it came to females for most of the other races.
> 
> @Forgotten - I think you already have me - I'm Tridenter on 360.



Adding you at home Krory.

Wow, new Reaper types of enemies. It looks like the female Turian might be a perm member while Aria a temp.


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2012)

If the female Turian is perm I will absolutely shit bricks. Do you have any sort of evidence of that? That would be awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish the devs added these reaper monsters that this guy have drawn...his art really looked official.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, if they're going to add more DLC then they should take his work into account. I think that since this is the end of Shepard's story they should add a lot more closure in for certain characters and alien races; for example I think we should have been able to help/visit a few more planets.
I don't mean something like saving the entire planet from the Reapers because that's just not going to happen, but just some small missions, like the Aralakh Company one.

There's Kajhe, as well as Irune and Dekunna but those two are highly pressurized planets so I don't know whether it would be possible to walk around there as you normally would.
-
I know people what shut up about Vega now, but...


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2012)

I assume more closure will be reserved for ME4 since it'll take place after.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 8, 2012)

People still visit ME3? What's the point

//HbS


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 8, 2012)

This Omega DLC kind of pisses me off they know it should have been in the game in the first place


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 8, 2012)

Isn't that how it is with most DLC now a days?


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2012)

Isn't that how it is with every DLC, every sequel, every novel or movie adaptation?

You know, because since we're gamers, we deserve everything for free.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> If the female Turian is perm I will absolutely shit bricks. Do you have any sort of evidence of that? That would be awesome.





Playing ME 2 now to draft over some new characters. Namely, that Fem Shep I've been meaning to transfer.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 8, 2012)

These are modded endings fans came out with take a look.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU7XJdaz08I&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhjNPWrApnI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_MajUBLbui8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> If the female Turian is perm I will absolutely shit bricks. Do you have any sort of evidence of that? That would be awesome.



Outside the screen shots? No sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 9, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> These are modded endings fans came out with take a look.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





I never thought I'd see that day.


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> These are modded endings fans came out with take a look.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU7XJdaz08I&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhjNPWrApnI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



It's amazing how much it improves when you remove the starchild...


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2012)

omg it's so much better without that stupid star child


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 9, 2012)

What do you think guys?



Ranooch


*Spoiler*: __ 








Geth


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 10, 2012)

I've seen better.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 10, 2012)

It's definitely much better without the starchild or synthesis or control. Can't wait to see what the mod looks like when it's complete, hope they add a whole bunch of variables including a lose option and such.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I've seen better.



Please show me, I need some good examples.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 10, 2012)

You're talking to a guy with zero talent for MS Paint or Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro or any other photo editing program.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> You're talking to a guy with zero talent for MS Paint or Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro or any other photo editing program.



I asked you to show me good examples, not that you will do it for me.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh a good example of photoshoping?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _female turian amg_


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2012)

I decided to try taking on  Collectors in MP in a silver match.

Felt like I was in a Gold match. They're fucking tough!


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I actually find Cerberus the most difficult though (Silver). Nevertheless I find myself using the 1-shot thingy on Collector's a lot out of being overrun by Praetorians 

Never had much of a problem with Reapers or Geth to be honest.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 11, 2012)

First The Boss, now Sedaiv is banned...I think the Collectors are abducting us.

And finally, someone else complaining about how tough the Collectors are.  I've played on teams in Gold where we have no problems at all with the Geth, Cerberus, or Reapers.  But when the Collectors come...then we actually have to start pulling out the Missile Launchers.  

Oddly enough, I get the most headshots when I'm against the Collectors though.  Is that just me, or do their bigger heads make them easier targets?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretorians really need a nerf for that outrageous laser beam. If I'm not mistaken, the Collectors in general, I think they might have more health than the other enemies.

Scions are awful too, especially if you find yourself trapped in a corner with a preatorian

The horror.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 11, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> now Sedaiv is banned..



Good riddance.


----------



## Krory (Nov 11, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> First The Boss, now Sedaiv is banned...I think the Collectors are abducting us.



Except losing Sedaiv is a blessing in comparison.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2012)

Saw this on another site, don't know if it has been posted before



in short Bioware Montreal are doing the next installment and game is going to use Frostbite 2


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

goddamn I hate the geth. After FINALLY filling up my lobby since I only use the slayer when I host (and when your host the slayer is a total beast) I get geth. Fucking nightmare of stunlock, stunlock and more stunlock. 

After losing I immediately switched to Kroguard and chose random/geth/gold and proceeded to fuck their shit up. Is it me or does both the krogans and vorcha now get rage/bloodlust stacks when they get assists as well as kills? Because I find myself getting into rage constantly even when I'm not getting any kills. Sometimes I also feel like putting on batarian soldier since the only way to fight stunlock is with more goddamn stunlock. 

Collectors are only a nightmare due to the praetorians and those ridiculous laser beams with insane hitboxes. You can clearly avoid the beams but the hitbox is so huge that being near the air that surrounds the beams drops you. A fully damage reduced specced sentinel/vanguard krogan in Rage gets his shields insta-wiped by them. That's just stupid.

I refuse to play with geth, as for collectors, I still enjoy an occasional match here and there if I'm with a good team.


----------



## Jena (Nov 12, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Saw this on another site, don't know if it has been posted before
> 
> 
> 
> in short Bioware Montreal are doing the next installment and game is going to use Frostbite 2



I have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## Krory (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a sucker, I'll probably still buy it.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

A sucker you are indeed. 

Honestly if the multiplayer is even better and more refined and is something other than a glorified horde mode I'll pick it up immediately. If it has splitscreen I'll pre-order it AND camp out for it. 

Never thought I'd see the day where I'm more interested in the multiplayer aspect of ME over the Singleplayer. I just really, REALLY hope they keep up with the free dlc. I wouldn't even mind the shitty RNG random loot system if it means SP DLC = Paid content and MP DLC = free. Mass Effect dlc is one of the extremely few non valve games that show how awesome dlc can be and why it can be a blessing and not a curse and this came from EA of all companies. 

Anyone tried Asari Valkryie? By far the most fun Asari to play as.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Is it me or does both the krogans and vorcha now get rage/bloodlust stacks when they get assists as well as kills? Because I find myself getting into rage constantly even when I'm not getting any kills.



I actually picked back up my Vorcha Soldier the other day, and I noticed this as well. I was getting stacks while I was off doing objectives by myself, while the other 3 members were holding the line.

I'm not complaining though. Saved me from being killed by a sneaky Geth Hunter.


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha, wow 
I wonder if that will cause an even bigger amount of hate towards Bioware.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 14, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Saw this on another site, don't know if it has been posted before
> 
> 
> 
> in short Bioware Montreal are doing the next installment and game is going to use Frostbite 2



Honestly, I don't know. It'll be pretty hard to convince people that there's something more menacing than the Reapers.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Cocoa (Nov 15, 2012)

MassEffect 3 is nowhere near even the top 200 games and yet the people voting on Time magazine think it's number 1.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> *MassEffect 3 is nowhere near even the top 200 games* and yet the people voting on Time magazine think it's number 1.



The hell it isn't.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 16, 2012)

Any Omega trailers yet ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> MassEffect 3 is nowhere near even the top 200 games and yet the people voting on Time magazine think it's number 1.


56% of people said *OKAMI* shouldn't be on the list. That says it all about how terrible said voters are.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 20, 2012)

Huh, new alternate appearance pack.


> Arm yourself with the latest high-tech armor with the Alternate Appearance Pack.  This new pack adds 3 new armor sets for your favorite squad members including, Liara, EDI, and Garrus plus a bonus armor for Commander Shepard.
> 
> The Alternate Appearance Pack is available now for 160 MS or BioWare Points and $1.99 on PSN.



May as well get it, I have 160 BW points that I have nothing to spend on right now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Huh, new alternate appearance pack.
> 
> 
> May as well get it, I have 160 BW points that I have nothing to spend on right now.



sweeeet!


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 20, 2012)

I really like EDI's, and Garrus' looks like the Terminus armour


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 20, 2012)

ME3 is worthy of being in the top 200


----------



## EJ (Nov 20, 2012)

It looks amazing, but Garrus's armor doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 21, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Huh, new alternate appearance pack.
> 
> 
> May as well get it, I have 160 BW points that I have nothing to spend on right now.



Liara has better armour , Garrus' looks great almost like the terminus armour.

EDI's armour is nice but I wish they would give her something which didn't make her look like she just walked out of a porno Joker was watching.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 21, 2012)

Fail skins


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 21, 2012)

dat Liara 

Garrus looks like a boss.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _LotR & ME soundtrack mix_ 



[YOUTUBE]t5TSHurTFEg[/YOUTUBE]



This is... nice


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 22, 2012)

Garrus is the ONLY good thing in that armor pack


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 22, 2012)

Garrus in Terminus armor...I actually dig the look.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 24, 2012)

So I'm playing a new version of ME2, instead of saving people I'm acting going to kill a lot. So far I've already gotten the Council killed, Wrex Killed, Ashley Killed and named Udina the counciler.

I've gotten the Heavy Armor upgrade & Thannix Cannon, so Thane & Jack live, also romancing he for once. I got Jacobs Loyalty but he's getting his head blown off, I got Kasumi's loyalty for the Locust but I'm getting her killed by not upgrading the shields. I got Mordin's Loyalty to save the cure, but I'm getting him killed when he leads the distraction team during the Long Walk, I plan to sell Legion to Cerberus, I plan to get Garrus killed there. I'll probably get Samara's Loyalty and kill her for Morinth. But I might not recruit her until AFTER the Suicide Mission. I need to get Garrus, Tali, Miranda, Jacob, and Kasumi killed on the suicide mission.


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

Why.......do you "need" to get all of them killed?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 24, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> *Spoiler*: _LotR & ME soundtrack mix_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is more than nice , I loved it


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 24, 2012)

I could never kill anyone off when I play because I like most of the characters and I'd feel bad.
The only one I wouldn't miss would be Jacob, nothing against him but he's just...boring.


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree, they could of done a much better job on him.

I just don't see why someone wants to kill off characters to a game...like Idk lol


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 24, 2012)

Killing them off can ensure a bad start to ME3, which is interesting if you're looking for a different type of play through.

If you make a ME3 file without an import then Thane, Grunt, Wrex, Samara and Kelly (possibly all of the Cerberus crew) are dead, Tali is exiled, Legion was sold to Cerberus and Eve will die.
Shadow Broker DLC took place whether you played it or not, but Feron's dead. He doesn't appear either way, he's not important though.
The artificial Rachni Queen will betray you if you choose to save her, you can't make peace between the Geth and the Quarian's, and Kai-Leng successfully assassinates the Salarian Councillor so that must mean Kirrahe didn't survive either.

I know this from playing ME3 first, it's not great  And to think it can get worse.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 24, 2012)

Some characters should die , because their sacrifice makes the story better. Mordin for one , also Thane. Vega should die because he is Vega.

I actually enjoyed my playthrough with Wrex dead because you get to betray the Krogans and it feels a lot better with Wreave in charge.


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol

I still find it hilarious that people try to justify basically killing an entire ies off and saying "They probably would of went to war again!"

When in reality, the only reason why they betrayed the Krogan was because they wanted Mordin (the guy who created the genophage) to live. I understand he was a likable person, but even he hated what he did after awhile.

His most amazing character break through was when he turns around and yells at Shepard saying "I MADE A MISTAKE"

I got goosebumps. None the less, that's all the proof that you needed to see that it was the right thing to cure the genophage. And if Eve IS alive, then no, Wreave would still be held in line by her, due to Eve's influence on the Krogan.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 24, 2012)

If Thane or Kirrahe aren't alive to stop Kai-Leng then the Councillor's death forces you to kill Ashley/Kaidan, apparently.
He/she (can't remember) died on my first play-through but I got Ashley to stand down so it probably only counts if you've played to other games and it's come to that.

I still cured it because I was new and had no idea what the hell I was doing, having Wreav as a leader and Eve dead... wouldn't really be good idea.
Realize that now. 

I'm actually replaying ME2 _right _now, half-way through the Suicide mission.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 24, 2012)

In my alternate playthrough Eve died too so betraying the Krogans was an easy choice with Wreave dropping hints left and right about starting a new war when everyone else is too weak to fight back.

And by the way the genophage didn't kill off the Krogans , it made most of them sterile. It's a small distinction but it IS a distiction , different from say making the Geth wipe out the Quarians. 

Also Shepard didn't inflict the genophage on the Krogans, he's deciding whether to help cure it or not . Again it is a small distinction , but still a distinction. Shepard is not to blame for the Krogan situation , that was the Salarians' doing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 24, 2012)

Hilariously enough, the salarians are doing the same thing to the yahg that they did to the krogan. 

They never learn from their mistakes, it seems.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 24, 2012)

lol the yahg always make me think of that scene where a yahg runs past Shepard and crew and he tells Liara - look there goes the next shadow broker.


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> If Thane or Kirrahe aren't alive to stop Kai-Leng then the Councillor's death forces you to kill Ashley/Kaidan, apparently.



I played two (on Ps3), and I couldn't save the salarian counselor. (She was a bitch regardless, so I could care less)

I still managed to save Ashley. 



> I still cured it because I was new and had no idea what the hell I was doing, having Wreav as a leader and Eve dead... wouldn't really be good idea.
> Realize that now.



Not a good idea? Idk

But it was morally the right thing to do. 




> In my alternate playthrough Eve died too so betraying the Krogans was an easy choice with Wreave dropping hints left and right about starting a new war when everyone else is too weak to fight back.




When did Wreav drop hints? He stated he would help with the war against the Reapers if the Genophage was cured. In the end, before you head to the final assault on the Reapers, he makes a joking reference towards conquering Australia or something (I believe?)

Never mind the fact that if you CURE the Genophage with Eve and Wrex dead, none of the endings mention anything about The Krogans getting revenge for what had happened to them. 

There wasn't even a hint towards it, and everything seems optimistic for the future in the Mass Effect world. 


> And by the way the genophage didn't kill off the Krogans , it made most of them sterile. It's a small distinction but it IS a distiction , different from say making the Geth wipe out the Quarians.



Eventually, they WILL be wiped out. So basically, you helped with the killing of an entire species.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 24, 2012)

I am not in favour of sabotaging the cure or killing off the Geth/Quarian's but a lot of people do stuff alike in Renegade playthrough's. 
I've seen a few people who have done so say they felt awful afterwards but they're doing it just to have a different experience.
Can't find renegade enjoyable in ME3 because Shepard's just... a monster


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

They should have neutral options. I didn't like how you couldn't make a sound neutral decision at certain times.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzI4AiE7KpU&feature=my_favorites&list=FLq5Gzk8fnqy3-3Jzt9FGpEA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQEofXDuxAQ&feature=my_favorites&list=FLq5Gzk8fnqy3-3Jzt9FGpEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anarch (Nov 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> When did Wreav drop hints? He stated he would help with the war against the Reapers if the Genophage was cured. In the end, before you head to the final assault on the Reapers, he makes a joking reference towards conquering Australia or something (I believe?)



Maybe it was different in your playthrough but in mine he was. And not just once or twice , constantly.For instance I distinctly remember him saying that they would conquer back some of the colonies they had been forced to abandon. I don't remember enough to quote the rest of what he said but even Eve tells my Shepard once that Wreave was a bad choice for leader , and in the end I managed to convince Mordin of the same.



> Never mind the fact that if you CURE the Genophage with Eve and Wrex dead, none of the endings mention anything about The Krogans getting revenge for what had happened to them. There wasn't even a hint towards it, and everything seems optimistic for the future in the Mass Effect world.



TWO things - firstly , Shepard can't predict the future , he has to make the best decision based on what is happening in front of him. Secondly , the endings show events directly after the end of the war - there's nothing to say that the Krogans wouldn't rebel again in a decade or two ( only in the destroy ending ofc , control and synthesis make sure that doesn't happen.) You can say that in the old-man-walking-the-kid scene there's no mention of a war , but I don't really take that scene into consideration since it remains the same irrespective of what ending you choose.



> So basically, you helped with the killing of an entire species.



No , the Salarians did that. You just refused to cure them. Again it's a small difference but there is a difference.



FrayedThread said:


> I am not in favour of sabotaging the cure or killing off the Geth/Quarian's but a lot of people do stuff alike in Renegade playthrough's.
> I've seen a few people who have done so say they felt awful afterwards but they're doing it just to have a different experience.
> Can't find renegade enjoyable in ME3 because Shepard's just... a monster



Idk I had a LOT more fun in my renegade play through. The Quarian  destruction cut scene especially is epic.


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> TWO things - firstly , Shepard can't predict the future ,




But what did I do? I had Commander Shepard cure the genophage because of how screwed up it was. And what happened? There was NO hint towards "Wreave getting revenge"

He may had come across as angry, (and he had every right to be), but he genuinely CARED for his people. This whole "Well, if Wrex isn't alive to take care of his people, or Eve." yaddayadda is a blatant and piss poor excuse imo to justify siding with the Salarians. 


> Secondly , the endings show events directly after the end of the war - there's nothing to say that the Krogans wouldn't rebel again in a decade or two




And there is NOTHING to say that the Krogan would risk going to war. Think about this,

Why would they go to war when their population isn't as strong as it use to be? Why would they risk their own extinction? 

Let me tell you something though, once they FIND OUT the genophage wasn't cured, they may adopt the philosophy that their species is fucked, and may seek retribution for what had happened to them, causing ANOTHER conflict. All for a selfish reason. KEEPING Mordin alive, which a lot of people don't like to admit. 

If Mordin wasn't there, I seriously doubt many people would sabotage the genophage. 





> No , the Salarians did that. You just refused to cure them. Again it's a small difference but there is a difference.



No, you're aiding in the extinction of an entire species. Point blank.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 25, 2012)

If you did cure the genophage ( making them fertile again ) with Wreave as the leader , the Krogans could wait out till their numbers were bolstered and then wage another war.Like I said Wreave drops enough hints about it so it isn't far fetched to imagine that it would happen.

If you didn't cure the genophage , even if they do seek retribution their numbers won't be enough to win any war they start.

Also consider this , leaving the chance of the Krogans starting another war aside for a moment, no matter how blue your Shepard may be , in ME3 his main concern , his only concern really is defeating the reapers and saving Earth , and the galaxy. So he knows TWO things will happen if he decides to betray the Krogans :

1) The Salarians give him their full support , which wouldn't happen otherwise.
2) He knows the Krogans would still help Palavin since they aren't smart enough to figure out that the cure was faked. ( That they do figure it out later is irrelevant , since at that juncture on Tuchanka Shepard has no reason to believe that they will be able to.)

In other words he has the maximum support for the war against the reapers. He would be an idiot if he wasn't at least tempted to take it.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> Why.......do you "need" to get all of them killed?



Because I want a differet version of ME3 where the following happens...

Original Council dead
Wrex dead
Udina made Counciler
Mordin dead but cure data saved
Garrus dead & unloyal
Kasumi dead & Loyal
Zaeed killed on Zorya
Legion sold to Cerberus
Samara alive but so is Morinth
Thane alive (to save the counciler)
Chakwas & Crew dead
Jacob dead & loyal
Miranda dead & unloyal
Jack alive & loyal (not rescue Grissom)
Tali dead and unloyal
Grunt alive but not Loyal

I just want to play a different version of 3



FrayedThread said:


> I could never kill anyone off when I play because I like most of the characters and I'd feel bad.
> The only one I wouldn't miss would be Jacob, nothing against him but he's just...boring.



I'm getting Jacob shot in the face



FrayedThread said:


> If Thane or Kirrahe aren't alive to stop Kai-Leng then the Councillor's death forces you to kill Ashley/Kaidan, apparently.
> He/she (can't remember) died on my first play-through but I got Ashley to stand down so it probably only counts if you've played to other games and it's come to that.
> 
> I still cured it because I was new and had no idea what the hell I was doing, having Wreav as a leader and Eve dead... wouldn't really be good idea.
> ...



You can save Ash/Kai but it'll be a lot harder. If you didn't visit them, and if you cheated on them then it'll be impossible to save Ash/Kai. Yes, the ENTIRE crew of Normandy except Shepard, Joker, Jacob, Miranda, and Mordin die. Jack & Thane die on the Suicide Mission, you sell Legion, never wake up Gunt and you never Recruit Zaeed or Kasumi. Plus the cure is destroyed.



Anarch said:


> In my alternate playthrough Eve died too so betraying the Krogans was an easy choice with Wreave dropping hints left and right about starting a new war when everyone else is too weak to fight back.
> 
> And by the way the genophage didn't kill off the Krogans , it made most of them sterile. It's a small distinction but it IS a distiction , different from say making the Geth wipe out the Quarians.
> 
> Also Shepard didn't inflict the genophage on the Krogans, he's deciding whether to help cure it or not . Again it is a small distinction , but still a distinction. Shepard is not to blame for the Krogan situation , that was the Salarians' doing.



Acually you're KINDA right. It was the Krogans fault for explanding too far and declaring war on the other species when they were weak after the Rachnai Wars, it was the Salarians who developed the Genophage and the Turians who delivered it. The Genophage doesn't make Krogan Sterile, Mordin points this out in Mass Effect 2, it alters fertility rates to 1 in a 1000 to successfully give birth since Krogan can lay clutches of over 1000 eggs. The Krogan think if they cannot sire hires or give living birth, they're sterile.



Mist Puppet said:


> Hilariously enough, the salarians are doing the same thing to the yahg that they did to the krogan.
> 
> They never learn from their mistakes, it seems.



Actually the COUNCIL, not the Salarians, decided that since the Yahg are such a vicious species, they need to remain on their planet and NOT introduced into the Galactic Community.



Flow said:


> I played two (on Ps3), and I couldn't save the salarian counselor. (She was a bitch regardless, so I could care less)
> 
> I still managed to save Ashley.
> 
> ...



To get than to save the counciler with Kirahe dead from ME1, since the PS3 assumes you did NO side quests and not doing the side quest for Kirahe gets him and his squad killed. Thane has to survive and has to be loyal. If he's both, you also got to talk to him at the hospitol. When I first played ME3, he sacrificed himself as I talked to him. I talked to him teh day it was released and he sacrificed himself the same day BEFORE I could see what happens if you don't. As I also saved Kirahe, he would have saved Council Valern nevetheless.

If you betray Wreav by either killing Mordin/Paddok or convincing Mordin/Paddok that with Eve dead, the Krogan will attack while the rest of the Galaxy is weak, he'll STILL agree to help in the war as the Krogan THINK the genophage was cured. If Mordin is alive at the end of hte game, you can talk to him just before the final rush and you see he's continueing his Genophage Cure research in the epilogue. Wreave does want to take over Australia.

Or you can ensure the death of one species and the suvival of EVERYONE ELSE by allowing the warlike Krogan under Wreavs leadership to die out.



FrayedThread said:


> I am not in favour of sabotaging the cure or killing off the Geth/Quarian's but a lot of people do stuff alike in Renegade playthrough's.
> I've seen a few people who have done so say they felt awful afterwards but they're doing it just to have a different experience.
> Can't find renegade enjoyable in ME3 because Shepard's just... a monster



Actually with Tali as Admiral, Legion alive, the Geth Squad reprogrammed, and Admiral Koris alive you can still get peace between the Geth & Quarians via a Intimidate Response...


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah, I know about the intimidate option, I used it.
The smile Shepard does after made me laugh 
I was actually referring to renegade choices/actions rather than dialogue options, as selling Legion and telling the Admiral's what Tali's father did qualify if I remember correctly.
-
If you don't talk to Thane at the hospital then he doesn't appear to save the Salarian and just dies offscreen.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 25, 2012)

About the next piece of DLC:


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> If you did cure the genophage ( making them fertile again ) with Wreave as the leader , the Krogans could wait out till their numbers were bolstered and then wage another war.Like I said Wreave drops enough hints about it so it isn't far fetched to imagine that it would happen.



Pure speculation.

You seem to forget things change after awhile. The war at the end against the Reapers showed the species working hand in hand. 

As time progresses, many Krogan may not even CARE about what had happened to them before. 

Like I said, you're running off of pure speculation, besides an off handed joke and FEAR by the Salarians for what they did to the Krogan. 


> If you didn't cure the genophage , even if they do seek retribution their numbers won't be enough to win any war they start.



Exactly.


> Also consider this , leaving the chance of the Krogans starting another war aside for a moment, no matter how blue your Shepard may be , in ME3 his main concern , his only concern really is defeating the reapers and saving Earth , and the galaxy. So he knows TWO things will happen if he decides to betray the Krogans :
> 
> 1) The Salarians give him their full support , which wouldn't happen otherwise.
> 2) He knows the Krogans would still help Palavin since they aren't smart enough to figure out that the cure was faked. ( That they do figure it out later is irrelevant , since at that juncture on Tuchanka Shepard has no reason to believe that they will be able to.)



So all in all, you advocate the manipulation and killing of an entire species off of pure speculation, yes. I get it.




> In other words he has the maximum support for the war against the reapers. He would be an idiot if he wasn't at least tempted to take it.



He'd be incredibly selfish/childish if he did it just to keep Mordin alive.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> Pure speculation.



Are you purposely ignoring the parts of my posts where I told you how Wreave was dropping hints about starting a war. Idk if you missed them or didn't get them on your play through but I did and I'm not talking about some joke.He even comes out and tells Shepard outright that they'll start by taking back the colonies they had lost.

With Wreave leading the Krogan , and no Eve to leash him it's not speculation , it's a pretty good chance that they'll start attacking the other species again.

The Krogan never worked hand in hand with anyone in the war. They only helped you because as the price for their help you agreed to cure the genophage. They wouldn't have lifted a finger otherwise , so no they have no goodwill towards any other species. And this is even with Wrex in charge leave alone Wreave.

And no things don't change that fast for beings with centuries of life span. A decade is like a few months to these people. You can't assume they'll become docile so soon.



> He'd be incredibly selfish/childish if he did it just to keep Mordin alive.



Again you ignored everything else I wrote. In ME3 Commander Shepard is not out to win a nobel peace prize. He wants ships and soldiers to save Earth. That is all. Throughout the game that has been his singular objective.Everything he has done has been to that end. So if he knows that by not curing ( which is different from inflicting as I told you before ) the genophage he can gain more ships , more troops for Earth , then yes he should consider that. He's not being selfish , he's thinking about his primary objective , saving Earth. 

And this has nothing to do with keeping Mordin. Hell I didn't even like the guy in ME2. And you may have to kill him yourself in order to fake the cure if you don't have enough rep. A lot of people did just that. So clearly it wasn't just about keeping Mordin alive.


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Are you purposely ignoring the parts of my posts where I told you how Wreave was dropping hints about starting a war. Idk if you missed them or didn't get them on your play through but I did and I'm not talking about some joke.He even comes out and tells Shepard outright that they'll start by taking back the colonies they had lost.



When did he say this? Give the exact time. 




> With Wreave leading the Krogan , and no Eve to leash him it's not speculation , it's a pretty good chance that they'll start attacking the other species again.



Yes, it is speculation. Seeing as how the endings are optimistic, and there is no hint towards the Krogan rebelling. Everything that was said in the destroy ending from what I saw says "we we we we" and nothing was said that "The human race worked for a better future". It included ALL species.

So yes, you are speculating. 



> The Krogan never worked hand in hand with anyone in the war.






And did anyone else? Didn't we have to do favors for species for them to be put on our side?





> They only helped you because as the price for their help you agreed to cure the genophage. They wouldn't have lifted a finger otherwise , so no they have no goodwill towards any other species. And this is even with Wrex in charge leave alone Wreave.



oh the irony...


> And no things don't change that fast for beings with centuries of life span. A decade is like a few months to these people. You can't assume they'll become docile so soon.



You can't assume they won't.



> Again you ignored everything else I wrote. In ME3 Commander Shepard is not out to win a nobel peace prize. He wants ships and soldiers to save Earth. That is all. Throughout the game that has been his singular objective.Everything he has done has been to that end. So if he knows that by not curing ( which is different from inflicting as I told you before ) the genophage he can gain more ships , more troops for Earth , then yes he should consider that. He's not being selfish , he's thinking about his primary objective , saving Earth.



Actually, my Commander Shepard managed to keep peace and do the morally right thing while saving the universe. Sorry you couldn't. He'll probably win a nobel peace prize at the end too. 



> And this has nothing to do with keeping Mordin. Hell I didn't even like the guy in ME2. And you may have to kill him yourself in order to fake the cure if you don't have enough rep. A lot of people did just that. So clearly it wasn't just about keeping Mordin alive.



ok then, it has everything to do with making ruthless/harsh decisions for you, and finding out you were wrong in the end.

For a lot of people, it was about keeping Mordin alive. I would say more than just "thinking about the Salarians. and Krogan rebellions."


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 25, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> About the next piece of DLC:



Hopefully this means that it will be a fantastic DLC that really impacts the story.
Any idea on what it's about yet?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> When did he say this? Give the exact time.



For me it was right after Wreave gets onboard the Normandy.This was one of the conversations I had with him when he was standing next to that panel thingy in the war room.



> Seeing as how the endings are optimistic, and there is no *hint towards the Krogan rebelling.*



Wreave drops hint after hint. Already said that.



> Everything that was said in the destroy ending from what I saw says "we we we we" and nothing was said that "The human race worked for a better future". It included ALL species.



And who said that ? Admiral Anderson. Did you hear any Krogan leader make a speech about galactic peace and unity ? 



> And did anyone else? Didn't we have to do favors for species for them to be put on our side?
> 
> oh the irony...



I'm sorry when did I say that the species worked hand in hand. You were the one who said that :



Flow said:


> The war at the end against the Reapers showed the *species working hand in hand*.



And I refuted it. Who's being ironical now ?



> You can't assume they won't.



Actually I can. It's called history. A warlike people whose entire personality is that of angry killers and fighters. Who have a history of starting a war ( krogan rebellionj ) right after another life threatening war ( Rachni ) ended seeing the opportunity in the other species' weakened state.

It's you who are assuming that they will become docile after what can be a few weeks to months of their life , even when history tells you otherwise. 



> Actually, my Commander Shepard managed to keep peace and do the morally right thing while saving the universe. Sorry you couldn't. He'll probably win a nobel peace prize at the end too.



It's hard to argue with a guy who says things like this. It was a game , not a real story. So of course the galaxy was saved in the end. Unless you really suck at ME3 you will always end up saving the galaxy. Hell if you play enough multiplayer you can still save the galaxy even while ignoring side missions etc in the singleplayer. You can't use that as an argument.

Like I said Shepard's goal is to save his homeworld and the Salarians are agreeing to hand him their entire strength to do exactly that ,if he fakes the Krogan cure. He knows that the Krogan would never find out the truth in time to stop deployment on palavin. He would be a fool to not even consider taking the deal. No matter how much of a bleeding heart Shepard is he's fighting a war , and his priority is to save his home , nothing else.


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> For me it was right after Wreave gets onboard the Normandy.This was one of the conversations I had with him when he was standing next to that panel thingy in the war room.



And for me, it was wrong to kill off an entire species.





> Wreave drops hint after hint. Already said that.


 
Most of them being jokes.



> And who said that ? Admiral Anderson. Did you hear any Krogan leader make a speech about galactic peace and unity ?



Right, and the Asari later ruled the galaxy because I can speculate them doing so. They in fact, were the Reapers. But they disguised their ships as Reapers in order to take over the universe in order to divert attention to themselves.

You can't dispute this, there is no evidence to go against this. 



> I'm sorry when did I say that the species worked hand in hand. You were the one who said that :




Then WHY bring it up as an example? 




> And I refuted it. Who's being ironical now ?



No, you didn't. 



> Actually I can. It's called history. A warlike people whose entire personality is that of angry killers and fighters. Who have a history of starting a war ( krogan rebellionj ) right after another life threatening war ( Rachni ) ended seeing the opportunity in the other species' weakened state.



And another genophage could of been threatened towards the Krogan if they rebelled again. You're telling me they would still go for it? 



> It's hard to argue with a guy who says things like this. It was a game , not a real story. So of course the galaxy was saved in the end. Unless you really suck at ME3 you will always end up saving the galaxy. Hell if you play enough multiplayer you can still save the galaxy even while ignoring side missions etc in the singleplayer. You can't use that as an argument.




Buuuuut, my Mass Effect universe was saved, and the Krogan lived. Nothing was said at the end about the Krogan rebelling. Sooooooo, I made the right decision, and did not have to kill off an entire species.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> And for me, it was wrong to kill off an entire species.



Huh ? you misunderstood the use of the word right. You asked when Wreave makes that remark about taking back the colonies and I said right after he boards the Normandy. I wasn't talking about right or wrong.



> Most of them being jokes.



Please tell me which ones were jokes, apart from the Australia comment ? Since you said "most" were jokes I'm sure you have more examples , or did you just pull that out of your ass ?
I seem to be saying this every post , but Wreave drops many serious hints about going after the other species. From your previous posts I assume you've never played with Maelon's data destroyed ( leading to Eve's death ) and Wrex dead. Please do so then tell me I'm wrong. 



> Right, and the Asari later ruled the galaxy because I can speculate them doing so. They in fact, were the Reapers. But they disguised their ships as Reapers in order to take over the universe in order to divert attention to themselves.
> 
> You can't dispute this, there is no evidence to go against this.



Right I have nothing reasonable to say so let me fill up the space with shitty attempts at humour. The Asari have no history of starting wars , the Krogan do.



> Then WHY bring it up as an example?



What example ? You said that the species were working hand in hand in the final war( qouted in previous post). I refuted that by saying that Krogans were basically hiring themselves out for the cure , they weren't working "hand in hand".



> No, you didn't.



yes I did.



> And another genophage could of been threatened towards the Krogan if they rebelled again. You're telling me they would still go for it?


 
The Krogans now know that the Salarians dispersed the genophage and they know how they did it. Last time they were caught unaware, this time they can prepare themselves. Not to mention the Shroud was destroyed so there is no way to mass disperse the genophage again.


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> Pure speculation.
> 
> You seem to forget things change after awhile. The war at the end against the Reapers showed the species working hand in hand.
> 
> ...



Thing is Wreave has shown INTEREST in restarting the Krogan Horde. Wrex on the other hand has stated he has no interest in restarting a Krogan Horde because he's afraid of what the Galaxy will do to the Krogan if they did that again.

When it comes to your survival, you must be willing to anything you can to survive. If allowing the Krogan and Geth to go extinct means Humanity, Salarians, Volus, Elcor, Asari, Hanar, Drell and the other known species survive, then I'd pay the price.



Flow said:


> When did he say this? Give the exact time.
> 
> Yes, it is speculation. Seeing as how the endings are optimistic, and there is no hint towards the Krogan rebelling. Everything that was said in the destroy ending from what I saw says "we we we we" and nothing was said that "The human race worked for a better future". It included ALL species.
> 
> ...



Easy, TALK TO HIM AT ANY POINT. ESPECIALLY when he's rallying the Krogan's for battle. He talks about wanting to take over Australia. Curing he Genophage with Wreav as clan leader is like giving a syringe to a junkie and expecting them not to try finding something to get high on. Wreav is a warlord and all his aggression only points to further Krogan agression.

The Council Species (save humans) have worked hand in hand with one another for centuraries. Even the non-citadel species like the Volus (who provide the Turians with financial security, Turians return it with Military Support the Volus also created the Galactic Standard Credit), the Elcor also provide heavy labor support for other species. You're confusing everyone with the Protheans. They didn't help other species except when those proved to be of worth to be a subserviant race.

Funny: My Shepard was able to broker peace between the Geth & Quarians, got FULL Krogan Support, while losing some Salarian support, was able to max out the moral of all species including the defeaten Batarians into one last push and STILL obtained peace when she destroyed the Reapers.

Thing is: As a miliary leader, I know that victoy cannot be obtained without sacrifice. I lost Salarian support in favor of Krogan support with Wrex & Eve as leaders. I had to sacrifice 1/3 of hte fifth fleet to save the Council in ME1. I told Wrex, Eve & Mordin about the Genophage (even as my Renegade FemShep) sabotage, and tol him "I'm sorry." which he reposed with "I'm not. Had to be me. Someone else might have gotten it wrong." Mordin, Thane & Legion died as heroes helping me save the galaxy by destroying the Reapers.

Also: You realize once you're inocculated against something, you can not get it again.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 25, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> He talks about wanting to take over Australia.



Actually pretty sure that one was just a joke lol.

@Flow :

Two more nuggets of info for you :

Urdnot Wreave commissions the max quantity of weapons of mass destruction of any Krogan leader in history and even uses some of them against other clans.

Before the final battle Wreave tells his troops to watch , and learn  how the alien soldiers fight,and assess their tactics and formations, even while helping them.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2012)

Omega launch trailer:


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Magoichi (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh Game. They will never learn. Also, is there a hint of sexual discrimination here on their part?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2012)

I liked Nyreen* a lot, so much so I actually 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hit the 'turn off reactor' button when it seemed like she was going to actually die.  When she actually did die later, I just let Aria kill the General without any objections.

I was surprised though that there were no consequences for letting half of Omega die, since I put off doing it till the last minute, everyone gave me a pass because I at least tried to save everyone before I said fuck it and let half the station die.




It was ok overall, cost way more than it should have (but nuts on me for paying the price), I'm guessing the bulk of the filesize was with having it be one major enviroment instead of separate locations like with Leviathan since I think I finished this faster than I did Leviathan.


* I can't find any confirmation on who VAd her, but I am 98% sure it's whoever voices Arcee on Transformers Prime


----------



## EJ (Nov 27, 2012)

Wait what the fuck? Is Aria a romance option or something?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2012)

No        .


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 27, 2012)

I got the DLC. Beat i in 3 hours. I didn't get the one for the side quests. I COULD NOT FIND WHAT WAS NEEDED! Anyone know where the side mission crap is found? DLC: Worth the price tag. 

As I did it on a Paragon Shep, after Nyreen did what she did, Aria didn't kill Oleg. He gave into me, but I now need to play this as a Renegade.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2012)

Terminals should be easily found on way to talon base (there are 3)
Thing for mechanic is found in base after aria gives her speech so grab it before you go
Couch is after you drain the water, go to where there used to be water.

Also what do you mean HE gave into you?


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 28, 2012)

Oleg gave up, Aria chocked him like a bitch. Shepard talked Aria down and gave Oleg to me. He became a war asset after I let Aria have her way with him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 28, 2012)

So is Aria Omega DLC worth the price tag?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 28, 2012)

The general consensus seems to be that Omega is a good dlc but too short and nowhere near as amazing as LotSB or even Leviathon despite it having Aria. 

Nearly everyone agrees that the cons of the DLC don't justify the $15 price tag, it should have been $10. After seeing an LP I agree that I don't know where they got the extra $5 price from, other than directly taking a page from Activision.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Nov 28, 2012)

Incase you guys don't know, there's apparently a glitch with the mods that add weight. If put on non-dlc weapons the added weight apparently has no effects on cooldowns.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2012)

> Oleg gave up, Aria chocked him like a bitch. Shepard talked Aria down and gave Oleg to me. He became a war asset after I let Aria have her way with him.


Ah, I spoke up once, then just let her kill him because I liked Nyreen.



> The general consensus seems to be that Omega is a good dlc but too short and nowhere near as amazing as LotSB or even Leviathon despite it having Aria.
> 
> Nearly everyone agrees that the cons of the DLC don't justify the $15 price tag, it should have been $10. After seeing an LP I agree that I don't know where they got the extra $5 price from, other than directly taking a page from Activision.


Agreeing with all of this


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> About the next piece of DLC:


Please keep talking about us, guys.  Please keep ME relevant.  Just...so trite and pedantic with the timing.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 28, 2012)

Next DLC to include all writers? Expect a DLC 40x longer and more amazing than LotSB even though an average playthrough is about 2-3 hours, includes a few levels, no hub, no new squadmates, no new lines for old squadmates but a bajillion times better for only $25 since it has all writers on it.


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 29, 2012)

Having no dialogue for squad mates in the DLC's bugs me. I know it's not that important, but _come on_.
I just played through all of the ME2 DLC's, and a squad mate only spoke once out all of them and Legion triggered some extra dialogue in Overlord.

At least Leviathan fixed this


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 29, 2012)

Liked the Omega DLC, lots of action this time around which is appreciated. Also nice to FINALLY get some development out of Aria's character. All around a successful DLC. Just sucks you have to go Renegade to get the Aria flag. Still...

Leviathan DLC > Omega



DedValve said:


> The general consensus seems to be that Omega is a good dlc but too short and nowhere near as amazing as LotSB or even Leviathon despite it having Aria.
> 
> Nearly everyone agrees that the cons of the DLC don't justify the $15 price tag, it should have been $10. After seeing an LP I agree that I don't know where they got the extra $5 price from, other than directly taking a page from Activision.


What? He didn't turn into an Asset for me.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 29, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Please keep talking about us, guys.  Please keep ME relevant.  Just...so trite and pedantic with the timing.



And, apparently, Seth Green provided a voice-over for it:


----------



## Sedaiv (Nov 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> So is Aria Omega DLC worth the price tag?



The Aria DLC is totally worth the price tag. Great story, it also give you the Chakram Launcher & N7 Valkryie. Plus 3 hours of game play.



DedValve said:


> The general consensus seems to be that Omega is a good dlc but too short and nowhere near as amazing as LotSB or even Leviathon despite it having Aria.
> 
> Nearly everyone agrees that the cons of the DLC don't justify the $15 price tag, it should have been $10. After seeing an LP I agree that I don't know where they got the extra $5 price from, other than directly taking a page from Activision.



Who the Hel are you talking to? Everyone I talked said that it was worth the DLC. I also feel that Leviathan wasn't worth $10 but is worth buying. Also the Omega DLC is way better & longer than the Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC.



Suzuku said:


> Liked the Omega DLC, lots of action this time around which is appreciated. Also nice to FINALLY get some development out of Aria's character. All around a successful DLC. Just sucks you have to go Renegade to get the Aria flag. Still...
> 
> Leviathan DLC > Omega
> 
> ...



I got Aria's flag being full Paragon. I think you missquoted your last comment.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They sure had to kill Nyreen (that female turian)


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 30, 2012)

Seems that the Omega DLC is a hit! 

Did they say this was gonna be the last DLC for ME3?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 1, 2012)

No, they did not say.  They're working on another one, with "all hands on deck" with regards to writers.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I got Aria's flag being full Paragon. I think you missquoted your last comment.


From what I've read Aria only kisses you if you go Renegade. Although when the screen spurred me to hit the Renegade action button on that General when you had your gun pointed at him I didn't, so I'm not sure if that had something to do with it.



> Also the Omega DLC is way better & longer than the Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 1, 2012)

LOTSB sucked compared to Omega. Don't chastise me because your tastes sucks.

Is there an easy way to do Biotic Explosions? For some reason Singulaity/Biotic Charge don't work. THey keep getting killed by my Singularity or the Charge itself.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Dec 1, 2012)

Krodept warp+shockwave does it quite well. So does the Fury's Annihilation Field+Throw as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2012)

they have all these hands working on the DLC
Will it finally be the happy ending DLC or will it fuck up and be a rescue the starchild DLC?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2012)

They better make a paramour DLC. I romanced Miranda and stayed true yet I didn't get nearly enough of her in ME3.


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2012)

So I _finally_ played the Omega DLC (shut up, it was a busy week) and I liked it a lot. Granted, I like Aria a lot so I was naturally biased, but I thought it was a lot of fun. Fucking punching mechs in the face like a maniac. 

Lair of the Shadow Broker is probably still my favorite Mass Effect DLC overall, but it's pretty hard to top that. Omega DLC was definitely excellent and definitely worth the price, IMHO.

I'm glad we had something to top the crap that was Leviathan.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 2, 2012)

decided that I spoiled myself anyways watching xcal's playthrough, so I watched the (full renegade) ending

let's just say i want my renegade femshep to break the first rule of omega when the time comes


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm glad I got my Brogan Adept on Friday. Warp/Shock done


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2012)

Jena said:


> So I _finally_ played the Omega DLC (shut up, it was a busy week) and I liked it a lot. Granted, I like Aria a lot so I was naturally biased, but I thought it was a lot of fun. Fucking punching mechs in the face like a maniac.
> 
> Lair of the Shadow Broker is probably still my favorite Mass Effect DLC overall, but it's pretty hard to top that. Omega DLC was definitely excellent and definitely worth the price, IMHO.
> 
> I'm glad we had something to top the crap that was Leviathan.



I think this is the opinion I'm most likely to agree with so once I get off my Borderlands 2 horse I'll get Omega.

If I don't get Dragonborn first.

Also...

>Manveer Heir, senior designer for ME3, criticizes video game covers (obviously referencing the newly revealed BioShock Infinite cover) about having "just main characters with a gun looking off-center" and how it speaks to either how poor the video gaming development is, or how poor gamers that actually buy these games are
>Apparently never looked at covers for Mass Effect 3 and Singularity... you know... two of the only three games he worked on (besides Wolfenstein)


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 2, 2012)

If they make a Paramour DLC the following better fucking open up as romance...

M Shep x Garrus
F Shep x Joker
additional cut scenes for romancing Garrus, Tali, Miranda, Jack, Ashley/Kaiden

I'm just saiyan.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 3, 2012)

Basically, if your LI was a character that appeared in ME2, you're screwed.


Sedaiv said:


> F Shep x Joker


He prefers robots


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2012)

So I just finished Omega. I disagree that it is better than Shadow Broker but it is pretty damn good , so I'll say a close second as far as ME dlc goes.

It was very interesting to see the contrast between Nyreen and Aria and how they would run things. I just wish we could have chosen whom to keep alive - Aria or Nyreen , and hand over Omega to. But I guess they couldn't do that because Aria is a fan favourite not to mention ingrained into the plot whereas they had no idea how Nyreen would turn out.

Nyreen's armour is one of the best looking ones in the game.


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> He prefers robots


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> F Shep x Joker



Some options like these shouldn't be available. It would completely fuck over EDI. And before anyone says "She can adapt from it", it still would screw over Joker's initial character.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 3, 2012)

I still need to play Omega, think I'll do it right after I finish Tuchanka. Though the Citadel gets attacked by Cerberus after that if I remember correctly..?

Indeed.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 4, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Basically, if your LI was a character that appeared in ME2, you're screwed.
> 
> He prefers robots


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2012)

My Shepard started out with Kaidan, then fell madly with Garrus... 

But I would definitely do a new run with a caste Shepard to get Joker. I just hope not to crush his hip.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 4, 2012)

I know about the Joker dialogue, I've just never gone down that route. 
Before they added any new romances in I'd want them to fix the ones already in the game, anyway.


soulnova said:


> My Shepard started out with Kaidan, then fell madly with Garrus...


I accidentally romanced Kaidan in ME1, but then Virmire'd him 
-

Also, why the hell does the Nyreen have boobs?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Also, why the hell does the Nyreen have boobs?



They might nurse their young... although I always thought they would regurgitate to feed them.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 5, 2012)

The Turians are Mammals despite their Avian like design, just keep in mind: They don't get boobs like humans or Asari.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 5, 2012)

Can anyone confirm or deny that you can transfer saves from ME1 on the PS3 to ME2/3 yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2012)

Farming planets is so boring.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Twice in one post. EDI NEEDS TO BE CONVINCED to enter a relationship with Joker. I tested it out and I know for fact that when EDI inquires about pursuing a relationship with Joker, you can tell her that she's not built for evey situation.



My point is, this is already canon in the game. Although I find their relationship creepy/weird, I did get some sort of "vibe" in Mass Effect 2. In Mass Effect 3 when she got her body and was in the cock pit with Joker, I started to understand the hints.

This wasn't some weird coincidence.



> Plus HOW WOULD IT SCREW OVER HIS INITIAL CHARACTER?



His initial character is enjoying EDI. 



> He was simply your sarcastic pilot in ME1 but he did a damn good job.



Exactly.



> In ME2 he was your best friend.




And everything else you said is irrelevant in my opinion. 

Though, I'm not here to tell you to not want Joker/EDI. I'm just stating my opinions, though at the same time I can understand why you see it not going against his actual character.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 5, 2012)

Did they fix the rank 6 power of incinerate yet?

My poor QFE cannot be used to her full potential if they didn't fix it yet :/


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 5, 2012)

What's the best shotgun for single player?


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> My point is, this is already canon in the game. Although I find their relationship creepy/weird, I did get some sort of "vibe" in Mass Effect 2. In Mass Effect 3 when she got her body and was in the cock pit with Joker, I started to understand the hints.



You're freaking HIGH dude. Joker slowly got to use to EDI. Yes it was obvious that they meant for Joker to get with EDI. But look at it this way: Shepard also choose not to romance ANYONE, killed Wrex and a few other things I'm not in the mood to ame. Fact is, you can talk Joker out of EDI and you can talk EDI out ot of Jokr.

This wasn't some weird coincidence.



> His initial character is enjoying EDI.



No, it was hating EDI. Unless you mean ME3, and even so he started to get use to EDI.



> And everything else you said is irrelevant in my opinion.
> 
> Though, I'm not here to tell you to not want Joker/EDI. I'm just stating my opinions, though at the same time I can understand why you see it not going against his actual character.



Everything you've said was irrelevant in my opinion.

I normally don't talk them out of dating, especally if I'm playing my male shep. I think it's funny to chase after him as FemShep. Don't get me wrong, I know that Joker & EDI are naturally attracted to one another. So why be a cock blocker? It's funny.

Ruling out the DLC shotguns, the Wraith is the best. Most power, although you have TWO shellers before a reload. The claymore is also JUS as good but it's heavier and carries one shell before a reload. BUT The Claymore is free while the Wraith is expensive.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm using the Wraith now, on Insanity it gets a bit annoying when you sometimes need just one more shot to finish something...
I couldn't be bothered waiting to get enough credits so I just used Save Editor to give myself a huge amount.

But hey, I play the game for fun


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 6, 2012)

If you feel like you don't have enough ammo, could throw the spare ammo mod onto it


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not sure where to set my expectations for this DLC. 
I hope it involves a lot of the characters.


Mist Puppet said:


> If you feel like you don't have enough ammo, could throw the spare ammo mod onto it



I think I did/have. I can't remember.


----------



## EJ (Dec 6, 2012)

Sedaiv, quit taking pairings so seriously. Enjoy your Joker/Shepard, I could care less bruh.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 6, 2012)

There is only one Joker pairing that makes sense - JokerXNormandy.

EDI is just a fling , and Shepard was always a bro.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 6, 2012)

Anarch said:


> There is only one Joker pairing that makes sense - JokerXNormandy.
> 
> EDI is just a fling , and Shepard was always a bro.



Not if you make FemShep, then it should be a romance =/


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Cromer (Dec 8, 2012)

And to me EDI IS the Normandy anyway, so it works out.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 8, 2012)

Whats this weeks Operation?


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 10, 2012)

I love the Datapad app


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been playing through Omega, I expected Adjutant's to be tougher. 
I like it so far though.


----------



## EJ (Dec 11, 2012)

And by the way Anarch, way to nit pick more at what Wreav said. He SPECIFICALLY stated he would threaten the other species.

Plus, the females were the judge of the off spring being born.


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> I've been playing through Omega, I expected Adjutant's to be tougher.
> I like it so far though.



It made me laugh how everyone on Omega was like "Adjutants are the toughest creatures!1!!"

Clearly those motherfuckers have never tried to fight four banshees rushing at you while a bunch of brutes swarm you at the same time.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep, I didn't even lose a health bar against them 

I remember one of the last segments of the game where you have several Banshee's and Brute's around you plus the reaper beam.
Javik and Garrus could never run out of the way of the beam on time and I was out of medi-gel, so I had to fight them alone.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2012)

so how's the omega dlc?


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 13, 2012)

The Omega DLC is really good. I feel it's better than LOTSB. The Adjutant's aren't shit.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Omega spoilers_ 




Nyrean's death seemed... too abrupt and unnecessary. Perhaps unnecessary's the wrong word, I just didn't really like how it played out.
I couldn't hep but think "I could have killed all of those Adjutant's easily!Why did you do that?"





For those with the new Alternate Appearance pack, 
A N7/Spectre/Alliance re-texture.
PC only though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Sedaiv (Dec 17, 2012)

What was this weekends challenge? I forgot to check for it.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 18, 2012)

I just watched the animated movie. Paragon Lost indeed.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't have a Mass Effect title without some big dramatic choice at the end and Paragon Lost pulled that one off real well. Makes Vega's and Shep's little chat on the Normandy that more emotional now that I have seen what he had to go through.




Didn't really like the animation style (should have made Vega, well, look like Vega lol), but other than that I liked it and gave me much more respect for Vega. Now I wanna go back and put him on my squad a little more. This movie definitely gives you "the feels" and a lot better than what I was expecting.


----------



## Jena (Dec 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _this made me laugh really hard_


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 19, 2012)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _this made me laugh really hard_


Bwahaha 

--
I got both my parents to start playing ME


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Dec 19, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I just watched the animated movie. Paragon Lost indeed.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How do you watch it? I though it'll come out after Christmas.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 19, 2012)

We all need to boycott this DLC if it has noting to do with the ending I still haven't touched my ME3 copy since I finished the EC and none of you should either! I watched all the DLC's on youtube. EA can screw themselves if they think I'm buying shit that won't make a difference. If this doesn't change the ending or let me have extra scenes with Tali then its a no for this on too.

Boy isn't this true... -__-


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 20, 2012)

You should go the extra mile and slit your throat with the CD.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 20, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I just watched the animated movie. Paragon Lost indeed.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Shoot me a link. I wanna watch eet. D:


----------



## Cromer (Dec 20, 2012)

Late to the Omega party (cause I watched it on Youtube).

I didn't know playing on console could look so...boring. Damn.

And are those movie links working? Getting shit from my end.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Dec 20, 2012)

^They do, just finished watching the DVDrip version!

About the movie:

Pretty good addition to the ME universe, an easy 7/10 for. The action scenes were nicely done, the drama was also sufficient IMHO. Essex easily became my fauvorite although I always love the "mage" characters.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 20, 2012)

The movie is about Vega right ? Yeah do not want


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Dec 20, 2012)

Huh... I never considered him a bad squadmate anyways, and he was pretty likeable in the movie.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got nothing against Vega but if they had chosen another character - Garrus, for example - then they'd get a lot more positives feedback and people wanting to buy the movie.
A lot of people wont care about a character who suddenly appeared in the last game of the series.

I've seen small clips from Paragon Lost, I'm not a fan of the animation/drawing.


----------



## Jena (Dec 20, 2012)

Vega is meh. I like him well enough but he's not particularly interesting.



FrayedThread said:


> I've got nothing against Vega but if they had chosen another character - Garrus, for example - then they'd get a lot more positives feedback and people wanting to buy the movie.
> A lot of people wont care about a character who suddenly appeared in the last game of the series.
> 
> I've seen small clips from Paragon Lost, I'm not a fan of the animation/drawing.


Also both of these.

It wouldn't even have be Garrus; just another character that was in ME1 (maybe even ME2, depending on the character). Generally speaking, the alien characters are more interesting/more popular than the human characters.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 20, 2012)

Jena said:


> Generally speaking, the alien characters are more interesting/more popular than the human characters.


Yeah... 
Though I suppose the fact that they're aliens alone can make them more appealing - because it's different.

Really, you've got a lot of potential concerning some of the characters pasts.
Garrus as Archangel
Legion looking for Shepard after her/she died
Thane in his earlier years as an assassin 
Mordin during his work with STG/genophage 

We've only heard small parts about these... And they're just from the top of my head.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 21, 2012)

Legion's story would have a niche but vocal audience. Mordin as well.


Garrus, though. Space Punisher? I'm not a mad big fan of Garrus, but I'd be all in the bank changing my naira to dollars to pay for that. It would very VERY hard to screw that up.

They should have gone with Garrus as subject of a movie. Stick a human character as a viewpoint guy if you have to. Hell, it would probably work better, seeing Garrus from a remove to really appreciate how awesome he is.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally something in mass effect series i can do well...watch a movie bout a character. Still have not finished mass effect one. -_-


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 28, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> You should go the extra mile and slit your throat with the CD.



We might as well the game is a piece of shit lol


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Finally something in mass effect series i can do well...watch a movie bout a character. Still have not finished mass effect one. -_-



Wait, seriously? I thought you'd gotten a new system?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope.na pop man own.mass effect too long my guy.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _for any fellow Dr. Who fans_


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

@Jena - Genius.  So is everyone still extremely spiteful and volatile in this thread? It's been a while.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 6, 2013)

Krory said:


> @Jena - Genius.  So is everyone still extremely spiteful and volatile in this thread? It's been a while.



Butthurt hatters are always gonna hate.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

I find that hatters will technically hat, personally.

But to each their own!

I got that splendid new Garrus ME3 figure for Christmas. No regrets.  He watches over me while I sleep.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> So is everyone still extremely spiteful and volatile in this thread? It's been a while.


I'm full of love.


Krory said:


> I got that splendid new Garrus ME3 figure for Christmas. No regrets.  He watches over me while I sleep.



I wouldn't mind some figures; though I got the Art of the Mass Effect Universe book for Christmas


----------



## FrayedThread (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BBBsywedQg0[/YOUTUBE]

sweet jesus i'm crying


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been gone for a long time. Anything new about the coming DLC?


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2013)

Sedaiv said:


> I've been gone for a long time. Anything new about the coming DLC?



Not that I know of.  But I've been away for a while as well.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah The Boss/World is back. That's good. Now where's you shoving Kaiden x John Shepard down my throat? I miss that.


----------



## EJ (Jan 18, 2013)

_I _let Ashley live.

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2013)

I never let Kaidan live till a month to ME3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

The World said:


> That was pretty funny
> 
> Love the puns, and honestly, who let Ashley live?
> 
> Tali still hot as a squid



you'd bang it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 19, 2013)

We'll bang okay?


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Sedaiv got banned again


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 19, 2013)

Flow said:


> Sedaiv got banned again



No I'm not. I was suspended for baiting.


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2013)

WOAH

Is that Commander Shepard's male voice actor?


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 21, 2013)

*CHecks wiki and sees that Mark Meer voices John/M Shep*

Yeah, it checks out.


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2013)

^ I bet you I have a better Commander Shepard voice than you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

New images teased - one by Hudson and one by Gamble.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2013)

Some details about the upcoming DLC, Reckoning:


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

> 1213> Darth6pack•16 hours ago−
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth , if this is the DLC that has the potential for "tears" , what makes bioware think a dude wants to cry next to another dude. Ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 2, 2013)

So it's just a multiplayer DLC?


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 2, 2013)

I... am disappointed.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2013)

New co-op mode? Sure, why not.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

So 1 last multiplayer DLC and 1 last single player DLC


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 3, 2013)

Wait, what did I miss?


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

You missed nothing, now quiet down before you get banned like a boss again.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan said:


> You missed nothing, now quiet down before you get banned like a boss again.



No I missed something. I want to know what I missed. Is the next DLC ME3's final DLC? It hasn't even been out a year yet! That's bull crap.

Oh, and the only time I get banned is when the One Piece fans start fights with me in the Fairy Tail section or when random trolls accuse me of being a p*d*p****.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about it being the last DLC.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 5, 2013)

The new co-op dlc sounds too good to be true, I hope it's free since they seem to be doing much more than just new characters/maps/powers this time around. But we did get an entire new enemy faction for free so fingers crossed. Also why exclude female turians? We already have the model for them and everything but at least we finally get new salarians!..and more volus...what?

Hope at least one of the new co-op missions are l4d style where your in a long linear map fighting to get to the other side, I wouldn't even mind if it's just slightly modified single player levles, it'd be amazing. And boss battles, it'll be glorious to have boss battles.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2013)

Have they announced ME4 yet?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2013)

Last I heard was that they had the studio developing it, but they were really skimpy on the details.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Have they announced ME4 yet?



mass erect 4 on frostbite confirmed


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Have they announced ME4 yet?



Yeah.

It's just a dating sim in space.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

^YES

I can't wait to make my Female Shepard mate with Liara to get my blue babies I was promised in the third game.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope Earth isn't in it if we get another.

I was so happy to see that Earth was just a footnote in the first game, a barely livable or desirable ball of pollution that no one cared about anymore.  Then in the 3rd game we GOT TO SAEV DAH URF!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope they go with low GR destroy for canon


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2013)

Low GR destroy? what? 

This is my canon ending.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 6, 2013)

Soulnova: That's EVERYBODIES head canon.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2013)

R.I.P. Robin Sachs, the voice actor for Zaeed Massani.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 6, 2013)

R.I.P.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 6, 2013)

Zaeed's VA died? Sad Face


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll miss Zaeed


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2013)

Krory said:


> R.I.P. Robin Sachs, the voice actor for Zaeed Massani.



Shame his name was attached to such a bland, shoehorned, no-account character.... 

What? You know its true.


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2013)

It's not like he was Kasumi. Or Samara. Or Tali. Or Ashley. Or Kaidan.

At least he had some degree of personality.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's not like he was Kasumi. Or Samara. Or Tali. Or Ashley. Or Kaidan.
> 
> At least he had some degree of personality.


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 7, 2013)

I heard about Robin Sachs, sad news .

Hm, I think i'm one of the few people who actually _likes_ Ashley. She got on my nerves at times but I enjoyed her character well enough overall.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 7, 2013)

You're not alone. I also liked Ashley. Her character got better.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 7, 2013)

I honestly preferred the god loving, poetry reading, unlikable Ashley from ME1. Now all of a sudden she can be a lesbian (which her God is now cool with or something? Maybe the Catalyst gave her the A-ok?) and went bland with massive sex appeal for no apparent reason. 

ME1 Ashley may have been unlikable but that's because she felt real and sometimes you just meet people who you just don't like, ME3 ashley feels like a cheap hallow doll in comparison. She also looks like one to boot.

RIP Zaeed, at least you got to (for some reason) take some rays out in the sunlight after the reaper war.


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 7, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I honestly preferred the god loving, poetry reading, unlikable Ashley from ME1. Now all of a sudden she can be a lesbian


Ashley's a male only LI.


> ME1 Ashley may have been unlikable but that's because she felt real and sometimes you just meet people who you just don't like, ME3 ashley feels like a cheap hallow doll in comparison. She also looks like one to boot.


I preferred her in ME1, she didn't really do much in ME3 other than sit in that room saying "i hate teh geth" or stuff like that whenever I spoke to her.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 7, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> Ashley's a male only LI.
> 
> I preferred her in ME1, she didn't really do much in ME3 other than sit in that room saying "i hate teh geth" or stuff like that whenever I spoke to her.



I could have sworn Ashley was lesbo in ME3 or am I confusing her with that stupid yaomen that replaces kelly?


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 7, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I could have sworn Ashley was lesbo in ME3 or am I confusing her with that stupid yaomen that replaces kelly?



You know, this reminds me of how angry I was that the reporter on your crew didn't turn out to be Emily Wong. I always liked her. Thought she was absolutely adorable. A shame she never made an actual appearance in 2 or 3. I know it's probably not a big issue, and having a reporter on the ship wasn't exactly a thing fans were clamoring for, but still, that always bugged me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 8, 2013)

Ashley stayed straight, it was Kaidan who was a possible romance option for both genders of Shepard.

And Emily Wong was "tweeting" on the Alliance News Network a few hours before Mass Effect 3 came out (I think it was a few hours).  Too bad she died, I would have liked to have met with her again as well.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2013)

Killing off Emily Wong in order to bring Chobot into the game just shows where Mass Effect 3 went wrong. 

Goddamnit EAware! Your just as bad as EAxis now!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that I'm playing through ME1 for the first time... I sort of like Ashley more. At least they give adequate reasons why she has so much sand in her vagina.

I think the problem is, no matter what ME you're playing, Ashley finds a way to be completely against you. 

*ME1:* "How dare you love aliens more than us, you human hater!" 

*ME2:* "How dare you work with humans who love humans too much, you Alliance hater!" 

*ME3:* "How dare you totally redeem yourself! Are you *really* the hater I grew to hate?"


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess if "Needlessly cunty" is a reason for sand in the vagina...

Jessica Merizan was tweeting about play-testing new DLC. Not sure if she means the co-op DLC or something else. Mentioned familiar actors and ambient dialogue/banter.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 8, 2013)

Come now, Krory! Remember her disgraced pappy? She has.... baggage and things. :33


----------



## Cromer (Feb 8, 2013)

Eh, I liked Ashley myself. Inspired a decent emotional reaction everytime. More than I can say for Kaidan


RIP Robin Sachs


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2013)

lol, if you kill Kaidan in 3 he's all respectful and kisses your ass.

Ashley is the most realistic person in the game imo. If you kill her in 3, she's all like go to hell. I would of said the same.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Wrex had a disgraced father, too, and the baggage of the Genophage. Not to mention four testicles probably gives some serious testosterone issues. And yet Ashley was at least six times as bossy and aggressive as he was. Liara's mother was one of the main antagonists of the first game (even as a mind-control trope). Kaidan's parents both died as a child and he led an abusive youth since then and killed a man accidentally and terrified the one woman he loved. Jacob had one of the worst fathers in the history of space-fathers, even topping Tali's misguided space-daddy. Mordin was directly responsible for the damnation of an entire race. None of them came even remotely close to Ashley's poor personality.

It's not about her past - it's how she chooses to deal with it. She chose to deal with it in a way that makes her an awful character. She's a disgrace to female characters. She's a try-hard. At least some characters could fade into the background. Ashley just needs to be kicked in the cunt repeatedly until it's made damn sure she isn't getting back up. She tries to find a reason to justify her attitude but none of them do because she overreacts horribly. She's like a petty child at her very best.


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2013)

meh, shitty reviews.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> Wrex had a disgraced father, too, and the baggage of the Genophage. Not to mention four testicles probably gives some serious testosterone issues. And yet Ashley was at least six times as bossy and aggressive as he was. Liara's mother was one of the main antagonists of the first game (even as a mind-control trope). Kaidan's parents both died as a child and he led an abusive youth since then and killed a man accidentally and terrified the one woman he loved. Jacob had one of the worst fathers in the history of space-fathers, even topping Tali's misguided space-daddy. Mordin was directly responsible for the damnation of an entire race. None of them came even remotely close to Ashley's poor personality.
> 
> It's not about her past - it's how she chooses to deal with it. She chose to deal with it in a way that makes her an awful character. She's a disgrace to female characters. She's a try-hard. At least some characters could fade into the background. Ashley just needs to be kicked in the cunt repeatedly until it's made damn sure she isn't getting back up. She tries to find a reason to justify her attitude but none of them do because she overreacts horribly. She's like a petty child at her very best.



 Point taken. 

Then again, you can't expect everyone to deal with trauma and daddy issues the same way. It would be kind of boring and unrealistic if every single character came out of their issues a better person for it. 

But I won't defend Ash too much. At least she's hot in ME3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess if you find botched plastic-surgery-Michael-Jackson hot...

You must just be staring at her grossly over-exaggerated rack.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 8, 2013)

Now you're just being silly....


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's not like he was Kasumi. Or Samara. Or Tali. Or Ashley. Or Kaidan.
> 
> At least he had some degree of personality.



I found it a shame that you couldn't actually talk to Kasumi.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 8, 2013)

Ashley.... not the greatest character. Still better than Kaidan.


Furious George said:


> Now you're just being silly....


He's rarely worth arguing with 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

> Stanley Woo: "Many of you already know, with the subsequent leak of the story, that Ashley is holding a secret. Many of you feel baffled by this reveal of the story and are questioning why did we chose to take this path. We at Bioware are committed with progressive thinking and shun every time of discrimination in relationships when we develop our games. We already put homosexual relationships in Dragon Age 2 and we heard the input from the transsexual community, that they wanted to be counted too. That's why we chose to take this path with Ashley's character. A final word to out heterosexual fans. This choices are not forced upon you, and there's always the choice of going with the opposite sex in your game love interest"



END OF RINE.

Though that's probably why Woo got fired... (Or as he puts it, "left amicably.")


----------



## Cromer (Feb 8, 2013)

Was that Stanley Woo quote actually legit?


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

No, it likely isn't.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Ashley.... not the greatest character. Still better than Kaidan.



Kaidan >>> Ashley


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 8, 2013)

We could've gotten a Batarian instead of the VS.


----------



## James (Feb 8, 2013)

All I want from the Mass Effect series now is a game where I'm a C-Sec Operative solving crimes on the citadel. Adventure game style hardcore clue searching.

Also, protagonist must be a Turian.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Was that Stanley Woo quote actually legit?





Krory said:


> No, it likely isn't.



Woo himself confirmed it was false a few months back.... Bottom of the page.

So it was somebody trolling. We may never know who


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

His response is hilarious though. 

"The first clue is the awkward wording, which I try to avoid using because it is unlike me, sort of like I am doing now so that is why it is clearly not a quote that should be attributed to me."


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2013)

Biotic Chef God in the building


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2013)

Jena said:


> Kaidan >>> Ashley


Uh-huh :*

//HbS


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2013)

Everyone is better than Ashley by default.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 9, 2013)

Except Kaiden. The only thing worse than a total bitch is a complete pussy. 

And depending on how you look at it, Jacob/Vega. They aren't bad characters they just....just are. Their "there" and really don't have anything interesting about them. Except Jacob at least got a meme out of his bland stick of a personality, Vega just got a shitty anime. But at least they don't offend, they just hang back, being the hero's we don't need right now or whatever fucking line that was used at the end of the dark knight.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _these were fucking awesome_


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm just getting it out there now so I don't get disappointed later...

The new co-op stuff better be a Garrus/Vega buddy-cop movie-style.

On an unrelated note, Jennifer Hale just dropped the dime that she was with Ali Hillis earlier, as well as Holly Conrad and Jessica Merizan, telling her followers to "stay tuned."


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> And depending on how you look at it, Jacob/Vega. They aren't bad characters they just....just are. Their "there" and really don't have anything interesting about them. Except Jacob at least got a meme out of his bland stick of a personality, Vega just got a shitty anime. But at least they don't offend, they just hang back, being the hero's we don't need right now or whatever fucking line that was used at the end of the dark knight.



I think a lot of people miss the point of Jacob's character.... he was *supposed *to be sort of bland and not really stick out. 

Apart from his crazy daddy issues, Jacob's main conflict was that he was always unsure of what he was supposed to do, who he should be loyal to, etc. All he knew is that he was a soldier. Jacob is a character in constant transition. Jack summed him up perfectly when she said that he "didn't know who he was".

There is a huge difference between a character who is bland for realism's sake (Jacob) and a character whose bland simply because the devs didn't care (Zaeed). 

Besides, "GRAVITY'S ONE MEEANN MUTHA, HUH?!"


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

Blandness for "realism sake" is just a bad excuse to be lazy.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> Blandness for "realism sake" is just a bad excuse to be lazy.



What the hell does that mean?  I think you just like bitching at this point. Doesn't matter if it makes sense or not.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree, much more could have been done with Jacob and that whole theme of his, in a (very large) cast of extremely interesting cast Jacob was just left with the short end of the stick. Not that I really care since we have about 10-11 other interesting characters. Zaeed was also pretty bland too, why he had an entire slide dedicated to him at the end I'll never know.

I just wish Vega was replaced with a Batarian. I am just dying to know what a Batarian is like when he isn't punching blights in the face. We already know that not all Batarians hate humans thanks to the Blue Suns but that's about it. 


The co-op better be Garrus during his C-sec days trying to solve the everyday citadel mysteries all L.A. Noire style.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sorry that I have to even spell out the most sophomoric of thoughts to you. Let me try to put this more simply for you...

To make someone bland and say it's for "realism" is coating over laziness with a bad excuse. Since his incarnation, Jacob just served as a token niche. That was his only purpose. Call it "realism" all you want - it was just BioWare trying to "reach out" to other audiences. Just like Cortez and Traynor in ME3 but they at least _tried_ to add more to their background.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I agree, much more could have been done with Jacob and that whole theme of his, in a (very large) cast of extremely interesting cast Jacob was just left with the short end of the stick. Not that I really care since we have about 10-11 other interesting characters.



Disagree, Jacob felt like a real person. Not every single character has to be quirky badass like Mordin. 



> I just wish Vega was replaced with a Batarian. I am just dying to know what a Batarian is like when he isn't punching blights in the face. We already know that not all Batarians hate humans thanks to the Blue Suns but that's about it.



I'd rather learn more about the Vorcha honestly.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

You mean glorified canon-fodder?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'm sorry that I have to even spell out the most sophomoric of thoughts to you. Let me try to put this more simply for you..
> 
> To make someone bland and say it's for "realism" is coating over laziness with a bad excuse. Since his incarnation, Jacob just served as a token niche. That was his only purpose. Call it "realism" all you want - it was just BioWare trying to "reach out" to other audiences. Just like Cortez and Traynor in ME3 but they at least _tried_ to add more to their background.



Quite an attitude.  But no, doesn't make sense. 

Are you claiming that every single time a writer thinks up a character who is, plot-wise, uncertain and still kind of growing that they are just being lazy? What?

Shadow from_ American Gods_ comes off as bland... is Neil Gaiman lazy? Harry Potter could be described as mild-mannered... was J.K Rowling just being lazy? Should _Great Expectations_' Pip have randomly sung show tunes? 

Or was the fact that they didn't have strong personalities kind of the point? 

There are different kinds of characters out there. Sorry.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

Those have to be some of the most God-awful comparisons to a character like Jacob I have ever seen. None of those even remotely fits the trope you are trying to put Jacob into, much less what Jacob actually was. Not once were any of those characters ever claimed to be "bland for realism" - the exact words _you_ used to describe Jacob. Even after having "found his purpose" in Mass Effect 3 he did so with so little convincing conviction that it was clear the Mass Effect 3 writers were just trying to include him out of obligation. The transition of his character between Galaxy and ME2 as a significant step down, to boot, showed nothing more than a dedication of trying to retcon a character and realizing that they didn't even care that much. He's so bland that people even halfassedly assign the role of "resident meathead" to Vega because at least he fits more appropriately when the writers saw fit to see that one of the files on Jacob in _Shadow Broker_ were his _exercise regimen_. It's not that Jacob was realistic - he was _unrealistically_ bland. His ideas and motivations changed according to whatever the script of the game he was in at the time found appropriate.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> Those have to be some of the most God-awful comparisons to a character like Jacob I have ever seen. None of those even remotely fits the trope you are trying to put Jacob into, much less what Jacob actually was. Not once were any of those characters ever claimed to be "bland for realism" - the exact words _you_ used to describe Jacob. Even after having "found his purpose" in Mass Effect 3 he did so with so little convincing conviction that it was clear the Mass Effect 3 writers were just trying to include him out of obligation. The transition of his character between Galaxy and ME2 as a significant step down, to boot, showed nothing more than a dedication of trying to retcon a character and realizing that they didn't even care that much. He's so bland that people even halfassedly assign the role of "resident meathead" to Vega because at least he fits more appropriately when the writers saw fit to see that one of the files on Jacob in _Shadow Broker_ were his _exercise regimen_. It's not that Jacob was realistic - he was _unrealistically_ bland. His ideas and motivations changed according to whatever the script of the game he was in at the time found appropriate.



Let's not go off the wall with semantics... "bland for realism" can easily stand in the place of descriptions like average or mild-mannered and those are ALWAYS used to describe the characters I mentioned. So, yeah. 

As for the rest of your paragraph, I am not arguing that Jacob is some shining example of a "character in transition" archetype. I am only arguing that he IS in fact that archetype and most of the complaints against him are things that are typical of that kind of character. Sure, his characterization wasn't always consistent and his resolution was unsatisfying but that is true for A WHOLE lot of the ME cast, especially if we are talking ME3 where tight writing completely went out of the window.

My thing is if you're going to hate a certain character then hate them for the right reasons. *shrugs*

I love you Krory, you know I do.   I just think you're off here.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

I contend if you're going to defend a character, at least defend them for the right reasons because you're just grasping at straws that don't exist and trying to make things up as you go along to defend your stance. Considering this has been your defense the entire time, it's pretty clear this isn't going anywhere.

Nice try, though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2013)

The World said:


> Everyone is better than Ashley by default.


Except Kaiden. I was _happy_ to leave him on Virmire. 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

Choosing between Kaidan and Ashley is kind of like choosing between a cardboard cut-out or a member of the Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> Ad hominen. Concession. I fold. I'm out.



lol, the spirit of Esua lives on.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> Choosing between Kaidan and Ashley is kind of like choosing between a cardboard cut-out or a member of the Ku Klux Klan.


KKK is a redeemable and more interesting. Cardboard cut-out just.... is.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

I guess if by "redeemable and more interesting" you mean "not redeemable in the slightest, has no interest in changing their archaic and childish views, and is otherwise as needlessly angsty as a Fall Out Boy song"?

I could literally see Ashley yelling, "NO ONE WILL EVER UNDERSTAND MY PAAAIIIIN."

Even _after_ the events of ME3 when even the most minor character's ordeals make whatever Ashley went through look like an ice cream social.

But that's not interesting. That's just obnoxious. Trust me, I'm an expert on obnoxious.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> Trust me, I'm an expert on obnoxious.



You certainly are and no one can take that away from you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 9, 2013)

I feel kind of sorry for those who romanced Jacob in ME2. They get a slap to the face when ME3 rolls around. 

I only say kind of because you have complete bros like Garrus and Thane and you turn them down for...Jacob. 

Bioware's one mean mother huh


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, romanicng Jacob was terrible for a number of reasons, not the least the ME3 thing. I regret it. 

I got a kick out of trying to make him break it off with Bryne (I think? Yeah, we'll go with Bryne) though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> I feel kind of sorry for those who romanced Jacob in ME2. They get a slap to the face when ME3 rolls around.
> 
> I only say kind of because you have complete bros like Garrus and Thane and you turn them down for...Jacob.
> 
> Bioware's one mean mother huh



Even your "kind of" feelings of being sorry for them are misplaced. They deserved it. It's basically like BioWare saying (as you've said), "WHY? WHY WOULD YOU CHOOSE _THIS_ OVER GARRUS OR THANE?"


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 14, 2013)

Am I the ONLY person who has seen the Collector Mastery? I know I have the Collector Mastery and after talking to all my friends who plays ME3, about eight, I'm the only one anyone has seen with Collector Mastery


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2013)

I've seen plenty of collector mastery. Cerberus mastery looks classy though. No trailer today?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Not sure if spoiler_ 



So I finally went through Leviathan since I finally went through all the Mass Effects again. So it seems the Reapers were a necessary evil at the beginning of their creation. The Leviathan were cruel dictators only interested in slavery, and the Reapers vanquished that blight. It seemed that nothing short of the Reapers could eliminate the Leviathan. The Reapers actually saved the galaxy in that sense.




I've been out of the loop for a while now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2013)

I've seen a few Collector Masteries, and a couple of the banners that you get for having completed every challenge.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah freakin pimpin'


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 21, 2013)

_Omfg _I am so happy with this DLC's information so far.

Gimme my ME2 squaddies.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 21, 2013)

This should be good. 

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 21, 2013)

The guys at Clevernoob are going bonkers!


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 21, 2013)

FINALLY. I've been waiting for this DLC ever since the rumors came out. Hopefully this redeems the original ending.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2013)

Think the Lancer Assault Rifle will have a chainsaw on it?


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2013)

Wrex can be part of your party in this DLC!?

*buys the damn thing*


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

i keep throwing my money at the screen but nothing happens!




There is Change every where


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2013)

You "reconnect" with them, it never says they'll all be available for your party.

Calling it now, mandatory party: Kaidan and Jacob.  If either of them died in previous ME games they'll still be present and mandatory party members.  No explanation will be given (though Kaidan's stock comment "this reminds me of Vimire" may be lampshading or just sloppy editing).

/Wants Joker as a squadmate.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

It also says, "Uncover the truth and fight alongside your squad – as well as the cast from the original Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2, including Urdnot Wrex!"

I doubt they'll be squadmates but they'll be present apparently.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 21, 2013)

They'll be ghosts hunting the Citadel.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> It also says, "Uncover the truth and fight alongside your squad ? as well as the cast from the original Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2, including* Urdnot Wrex!*"





> * Urdnot Wrex!*





> * Urdnot Wrex!*


_*RISES FROM MY ASHES*_


day1pirate


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2013)

how about shut up and earn my money


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 22, 2013)

Shit still going on?

//HbS


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 23, 2013)

Blimey, apparently PS Plus plan to release entire Mass Effect 3 game for FREE in two weeks!

I think I shall get it along with Mass Effect 1 and have a long journey along with beautiful son of bitch Garrus.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 23, 2013)

Krory said:


> It also says, "Uncover the truth and fight alongside your squad – as well as the cast from the original Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2*, including Urdnot Wrex!*"



Thank you Based God 

Now I have both my bros Wrex and Garrus


----------



## Wan (Feb 24, 2013)

Been a while since I posted in this thread, thought I'd stop i--



Krory said:


> Choosing between Kaidan and Ashley is kind of like choosing between a cardboard cut-out or a member of the Ku Klux Klan.





The Boss said:


> day1pirate



...well, I guess it's good to see that nothing's changed...



Awesome said:


> *Spoiler*: _Not sure if spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's not the impression that I got of the Leviathans at all.  I mean, they _could_ have been cruel dictators, but that was not the point of how they were presented nor was it why the Reapers tried to exterminate them.  The Reapers were fulfilling the task that the Leviathans had given the Catalyst AI: try to find a way to keep synthetic creations from destroying organic races  (which indicates that the Leviathans were not total oppressive dictators, as they were allowing thrall races the freedom to develop the technology to create such synthetic creations).  The Catalyst came to the conclusion that the problem was unavoidable, and that the only way to ensure that organic life in general was preserved was to wipe out advanced species before they could create an AI that would destroy all organic life (there are many, _many_ problems with the Catalyst's conclusion and the "solution" it came up with, but that's beside the point). 

From a narrative standpoint, I think that "Leviathan" was very good, but it _should have been in the main game._  In fact, I think it does more to "fix" the ending from a narrative standpoint than the Extended Cut did.  What it does is _foreshadow_ the Catalyst AI and the true motivations of the Reapers.  A significant amount of the rage against the ending came from just how out of the blue it was.  In the last ten minutes, you have a whole new "character" detailing the Reapers' goal that you didn't even know they were after.  For an ending, that's some poor storytelling, and the Extended Cut could do nothing about it simply because it was beyond the scope of the EC.  Leviathan fixed it.  

I had a friend who did not finish Mass Effect 3's single player until after playing Leviathan (he's a fairly big Mass Effect fan and bought it on its release, but the negative press surrounding the ending made him less than eager to even finish the game).  I asked him what he thought and he said Leviathan felt like an integral part of the game's story.  Since it was the first post release paid DLC it had to have been in production before Mass Effect 3 was released.  BioWare should have known better than to hold off such a crucial story point for DLC that many people probably won't play.






Krory said:


> Multiplayer Reckoning DLC officially announced for Free, coming February 26th.
> 
> And the final, conclusive single-player DLC for Mass Effect 3: The Citadel for 1200MSP/1200BW/$14.99.



I'm looking forward to the Citadel DLC.  I enjoyed Leviathan, but I passed on "Omega" for a combination of two reasons:  One, it didn't really seem to add to the story and mythos of Mass Effect like Leviathan (or past ME2 DLCs) did; it just was a side story of retaking Omega.  Two, it did not provide any lasting gameplay benefits.  Mass Effect 2's "Lair of the Shadow Broker" is a textbook example of how to do a DLC right in this regard:  Once you're done with the mission, the DLC does not "end".  You get the Shadow Broker base a a revisitable area, and several reasons to revisit -- entertaining videos, resources and upgrades, etc.  "Omega" had the perfect opportunity to make some part of the asteroid space station a revisitable area again, but missed it.  "Citadel" has my attention not just because of a fun opportunity to hang with old squad mates again (which will be interesting to see, considering how many of them could be dead), but because a new "hub area" indicates lasting gameplay effects to extend the value of the DLC.

Also, can I just say that I really appreciate BioWare's approach with the multiplayer character/weapon/map packs?  You don't _have_ to spend a single cent on them.  Presumably thanks to their non-compulsory microtransaction system, they've been able to push out all the multiplayer DLC for free.  Since multiplayer is not PVP, this microtransaction system is totally tolerable -- it can only be a good thing if you land in a game with someone who's spend boatloads on reinforcement packs! (unless you _really_ care about leaderboards).  It's just an approach I can endorse on whole.

And lastly:  Playable geth Juggernaut.

Playable.

Geth.

Juggernaut.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Ah yeah, Omega. Only played it once, didn't think it was worth the money. I mean it was good for what it was, but not really what I expected (Omega not being a hub - which was a false hope, I admit - really devaluated it for me). 

Hell, hopefully this new DLC will be as good as we hope!!!

It's really sad this will be the last DLC (


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2013)

Last DLC, in before announcement of ME4


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2013)

Considering they've already said they're working on it, it's inevitable.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2013)

Now that the last Campaign DLC has been announced, I guess I need to go buy the other DLC.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 25, 2013)

So....collector thralls are a thing apparently. 

I demand their ability is to possess other players.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]c7nk13M1H4Y[/YOUTUBE]

Da Juggernaut Bitch!


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

THIS UNIT IS THE JUGGERNAUT, BITCH.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 25, 2013)

The female turian vanguards "poison charge" is fucking insane. Much more evasive and maneuverable than biotic charge and her teleporting trumps the furys. I must have her. 

Sadly didn't get enough time to stock up on credits, only 400k. Hopefully I luck out.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 25, 2013)

Leviathan DLC? Who the fuck are they i never hear anything about them on my ME3 now they are important? I don't give a shit about them because they are just FILLER at this point.

I don't care who created who i wanted info about the Reapers and Proteans but i got nothing on ME3 now i have to buy DLC to know more only to pick a color at the end?

WTF was that Catalyst Bullshit of "i am the Catalyst" can anyone tell me does that piece of fuck is explained in these DLC?

ME3 is bullshit giving key plot elements NOW is a slap in our face and i refuse to give them more money the Reapers always said "this is beyond your comprehension" to Shepard and i could buy that now they give me these "Leviathans" FUCK that it reminds me of that movie The Phantom Menace where George explains the force is midi-chlorians microorganism... sorry i prefer to think it's just something beyond our comprehension and thats it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

That was easily the funniest post I've read on this forum.


----------



## Wan (Feb 26, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Leviathan DLC? Who the fuck are they i never hear anything about them on my ME3 now they are important? I don't give a shit about them because they are just FILLER at this point.
> 
> I don't care who created who i wanted info about the Reapers and Proteans but i got nothing on ME3 now i have to buy DLC to know more only to pick a color at the end?
> 
> ...



Yes, it is a bit better explained.  And I think that some of Sovereign's whole "We are beyond your understanding" is him just bullshitting Shepard.  I mean, why would he take the time to talk to Shepard in the first place?  Might as well get in some psychological intimidation while he has the chance.  Villains with "unknowable" motivations are rather cheap in my opinion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2013)

They should have updated the Catalyst conversation post Leviathan.

"We are beyond your understanding."
"Er,  no, actually I've been chatting with the guys that created you.  You're  just an AI with a programmed goal of stopping Organic/Synthetic wars  from destroying the universe."

(Actually in a sane universe the  conversation would end with "they gave me access to your backdoor  protocols: command authorization Leviathan omega-omega-3 withdraw all  units to deep space and enter standby maintenance mode to await new  programming.  Funny none of them thought of this when they were  harvested.")


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe they were shitty programmers and there were no backdoor protocols. Also, it's AI. Even if there were backdoor protocols, it most likely wouldn't work anyway.

//HbS


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2013)

Not all AI have the ability to alter their own programming, not at an absolute level at least (see EDI before she was "unshackled," she was still an AI she just couldn't do certain things because her programming didn't allow her to).

I suppose the smart argument is that when they created the Reapers they figured they needed to give them sufficient freedom to be able to come up with a solution to the problem that they couldn't find a solution for.  Assuming that the Leviathan race were simply strong enough that they weren't threatened by the Reapers (which is in itself amusing since they created the Reapers to stop a synthetic race from destroying all organic life).

I'd still bet one of the programmers left themselves a back door. 

(Maybe they were killed before they could use it and never told anyone about it?  Or maybe they're still out there manipulating the Reapers like some sort of cruel god?  New ME4 villain?  *insane hideous laughter*)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Not all AI have the ability to alter their own programming, not at an absolute level at least (see EDI before she was "unshackled," she was still an AI she just couldn't do certain things because her programming didn't allow her to).


That's only because that feature was turned on before EDI was activated. Once Joker has removed it, there was no way to turn it back on.

//HbS


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2013)

^ And the Catalyst didn't spring forth from Zeus' skull fully formed, it was programed by the Leviathan race with certain restrictions (specifically with the goal to "solve" the Organic/Synthetic problem).  That was a programming restriction.

Strictly speaking it could have been programed with the restriction "also don't destroy the race that created you" in which case Mass Effect would be a very different universe 

It could also have been created with any number of other programming restrictions (such as overrides or back doors).  It seems likely it wasn't, however an intelligent race probably should have thought of that (hence the lamp shade in my earlier comment).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

It wasn't, and really, there's a lot of derp in ME universe. Don't forget, that after all, ME is only a run-of-the mill story. A textbook sci-fi drama. The strenght lies in decent gameplay mechanics, and most of all characters. 

//HbS


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> They should have updated the Catalyst conversation post Leviathan.
> 
> "We are beyond your understanding."
> "Er,  no, actually I've been chatting with the guys that created you.  You're  just an AI with a programmed goal of stopping Organic/Synthetic wars  from destroying the universe."
> ...



Oh dear lord that makes more sence how can they leave this out of the game????

But if thats his goal then why Sheaprd has to decide for this lazy fuck and what if Shepard does nothing like in the new end and let the war go why the fuck this AI just say "FINE, the cycle continues" like a spolied brat he has to stop the war not sit on his ass... why he need Shepard again? and why he is a human kid...


----------



## Wan (Feb 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> They should have updated the Catalyst conversation post Leviathan.
> 
> "We are beyond your understanding."
> "Er,  no, actually I've been chatting with the guys that created you.  You're  just an AI with a programmed goal of stopping Organic/Synthetic wars  from destroying the universe."
> ...



The conversation was updated, actually.  You can mention that you met the Leviathans to the Catalyst, and he basically responds, "They're still around?  Cool.  I welcome it.  I'm just doing what they made me to do, after all."


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2013)

The Krogan warlord is both amazing and crap at the same time, 

Edit: Scratch that its just  Amazing once u get used to it 

EDIT: also the problem with the catalyst is simple, the Leviathan's gave it a Very large verry vague task, and with no limits on what it could do as long as it solved the problem. They were arrogant and and trapped the program in a conundrum


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2013)

Damnit, my Gold Account expired...need to go renew it before I can play.

Edit:  Found a 14 day pass.  Did everyone else have a Gift pack?  I had a Geth Juggernaut in it.  Did it give everyone a random new character?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did it give everyone a random new character?



Yup 

Finaly got my Juggernaut

its awesome

the Talon Merc.....not so much.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2013)

I know, right?  I feel like a boss, just tanking the enemies.  I stand toe to toe with the Banshees and laugh as they try to kill me.  Phantoms are kind of a pain though - they keep running away from me when I knock their barriers down.  Not being able to run takes some getting used to.

I guess this is as close as I'll ever get to playing as an Elcor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 2, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know, right?  I feel like a boss, just tanking the enemies.  I stand toe to toe with the Banshees and laugh as they try to kill me.  Phantoms are kind of a pain though - they keep running away from me when I knock their barriers down.  Not being able to run takes some getting used to.
> 
> I guess this is as close as I'll ever get to playing as an Elcor.



i passed on the turret my only porblem is my weapon load out i think


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Turret speced to heal me.  I passed on the...second to last I think?  The one that offers weight reduction.

I have the same problem regarding weapon loadout.  Every match I've been trying new configurations.  I know I want a shotgun, just not sure which one - it needs to have a lot of ammo and do a lot of damage.  

Second weapon I'm thinking Sniper or Assault Rifle.  If I had a Particle Rifle, I would go for that because then I wouldn't have to lumber towards the ammo piles.  Until I get one, I'll probably stick with the Revenant.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> I have the Turret speced to heal me.  I passed on the...second to last I think?  The one that offers weight reduction.
> 
> I have the same problem regarding weapon loadout.  Every match I've been trying new configurations.  I know I want a shotgun, just not sure which one - it needs to have a lot of ammo and do a lot of damage.
> 
> Second weapon I'm thinking Sniper or Assault Rifle.  If I had a Particle Rifle, I would go for that because then I wouldn't have to lumber towards the ammo piles.  Until I get one, I'll probably stick with the Revenant.



I trired running with the javiline and GSMG but it wasn't really working the Gethshot gun worked well thogh.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2013)

I was thinking of Geth Shotgun and Revenant, but that's the same load-out on my N7 Destroyer.  If possible, I like having different weapons on my characters.  That way, it doesn't feel so similar.

Here's to hoping I get a Particle Rifle soon.  Or a Typhoon, I've been wanting to get that on my Destroyer for a long time.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 3, 2013)

How would you guys spec out the new infiltrator?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2013)

Tactical Cloak speced out to do more shotgun damage.  Repair Matrix, Snap Freeze, and Unshackled AI done how you like.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Mar 3, 2013)

My Jugg is currently using a Claymore and Typhoon, seems to be doing ok.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2013)

I know the Typhoon has a lot of ammo, but the Claymore doesn't have much if I remember correctly (don't really use it).  Do you have problems with running out of ammo for it?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Mar 3, 2013)

Around 25-ish with the Juggs passive's iirc. Haven't had ammo problems with him unless I fuck up and get surrounded but Heavy Melee regen counters that somewhat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2013)

4 Geth Juggernauts can Roflstomp Gold


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2013)

NearRyuzaki said:


> Around 25-ish with the Juggs passive's iirc. Haven't had ammo problems with him unless I fuck up and get surrounded but Heavy Melee regen counters that somewhat.



Put on the Claymore (apparently I have it at X and I didn't even realize it), and I'm loving it.  Think I have 35, and I'm good with that.  Still trying to decide on a second weapon.

I just unlocked the Talon Mercenary, but when I went to distribute the powers, I only have 81 points - I'm at level 20, and new characters at level 20 should have 83 points (I made another new character to check).  

Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Mar 4, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> Put on the Claymore (apparently I have it at X and I didn't even realize it), and I'm loving it.  Think I have 35, and I'm good with that.  Still trying to decide on a second weapon.
> 
> I just unlocked the Talon Mercenary, but when I went to distribute the powers, I only have 81 points - I'm at level 20, and new characters at level 20 should have 83 points (I made another new character to check).
> 
> Did anyone else have this problem?



Haven't got this problem but if its like the last points glitch, it's prob best just to promote the class I guess :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2013)

Trailer for the last DLC:  

Few things about the trailer: 

0:30 - looks like they're watching Fleet and Flotilla, kinda strange seeing as Shepard is watching it with Tali, when the movie is about Turians and Quarians.

1:23 - 1:25 - Shepard just said "All hands on deck for this one".  Showing most of your teammates, plus Bailey, a Salarian with a hood (Councilor?), and up in front looks like Kolyat.  I hope we can use Kolyat as a party member, I missed having Thane.

1:29 - Zaeed...I wonder if they had someone else doing his voice (if he speaks), or if they recorded them before Robin Sachs passed away.

1:30 - Grunt and other Krogans climbing on the Krogan statue in the Citadel...awesome.

1:31 & 2:01 - This one is for *The Boss*.  Seeing as her account was deleted or something, someone needs to get all excited about Garrus and FemShep dancing and Kaidan with FemShep.

2:17 - Love what looks like Samara and Tali face-palming, Grunt looking at something else, and Joker and EDI making goo-goo eyes at each other.

Damn, that was longer than I expected...it's been a good run Mass Effect.  Makes me want to cry, knowing that the game I started playing 7 years ago (I think) is at an end.  Well, at least until the fourth game comes out.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 4, 2013)

So many feels.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 4, 2013)

D:


D:

... 

I hope this lives up to expectations. Damn though, some cute stuff in there.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 4, 2013)

That last scene... yep, I'm gonna cry haha.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2013)

Say Normandy!

Normandyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my God this DCL is garbage the earth is buring and the reapers are fucking raping woman and children turning them into Cannibals but hey Shepard would you like a vacation before saving the earth we can wait for ya. 

Someone is trying to kill you Shepard!!! I think he knows... (lol the only thing that made sense in this trailer)

If they made this during the 6 mounths before the Reaper invade it would make more sense too... or even better make this the end of the game this picture it would be a awesome end.


----------



## Wan (Mar 4, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> 1:29 - Zaeed...I wonder if they had someone else doing his voice (if he speaks), or if they recorded them before Robin Sachs passed away.



Mike Gamble confirmed on Twitter that the late Robin Sachs recorded for the DLC before he passed away. 



Yoburi said:


> Oh my God this DCL is garbage the earth is buring and the reapers are fucking raping woman and children turning them into Cannibals but hey Shepard would you like a vacation before saving the earth we can wait for ya.
> 
> Someone is trying to kill you Shepard!!! I think he knows... (lol the only thing that made sense in this trailer)
> 
> If they made this during the 6 mounths before the Reaper invade it would make more sense too... or even better make this the end of the game this picture it would be a awesome end.



Yeah, I'm a little concerned at just what sort of justification this is going to have to the plot..."shore leave" during a _war for existence?_ *No.*


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









But yeah, I'll end up buying this.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 4, 2013)

You guys talk like soldiers only go to war and do nothing else...Ever heard of R&R? Do you know how quick Shepard would burn out if he/she wouldn't take a break some time?

This DLC is probably just showing a longer shore leave, where some bad guys want to kill him/her (yet again).

Can only hope the story is good enough and that the romance is done properly. Humor seems to be in, so I'm not worried about that 

And damn, I do not want this to end ((


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Oh my God this DCL is garbage the earth is buring and the reapers are fucking raping woman and children turning them into Cannibals but hey Shepard would you like a vacation before saving the earth we can wait for ya.
> 
> Someone is trying to kill you Shepard!!! I think he knows... (lol the only thing that made sense in this trailer)
> 
> If they made this during the 6 mounths before the Reaper invade it would make more sense too... or even better make this the end of the game this picture it would be a awesome end.



1. Shepard is useless if he lets the stress get to him

2. One night for the guys who have been fighting this war 3 years longer  then every one else, to enjoy each others company is not to much to ask. especially since they most  likely wont get another chance

3.  In real wars soldiers get  shore leave and R&R, are you mad that their are soldiers at purgatory relaxing?

4. This is like bitching at the fellowship Taking a night to relax at rohan at the beginning of  Return of the king.


now that that's  out of the way, the trailer hit me right in the heart, i watched it during the middle of my break and almost burst out crying in the middle of the break room.

This Is the End My Beautiful friend.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

No one fucks with my Clique


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 4, 2013)

I’m gonna get it for sure. I don’t care if he’s taking R R during a War. 

 I want the damn DLC!  Any Tali/Shep in it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I’m gonna get it for sure. I don’t care if he’s taking R R during a War.
> 
> I want the damn DLC!  Any Tali/Shep in it?



They Watch Fleet & Flotilla


----------



## Wan (Mar 4, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> You guys talk like soldiers only go to war and do nothing else...Ever heard of R&R? Do you know how quick Shepard would burn out if he/she wouldn't take a break some time?
> 
> This DLC is probably just showing a longer shore leave, where some bad guys want to kill him/her (yet again).
> 
> ...



That applies to ordinary war.  The war with the Reapers is not ordinary war.  It's, as Shepard puts it in the opening cutscene, "fight or die".  Having some off-duty hours to hit a nightclub is one thing.  Having an extended shore leave to do whatever?  It doesn't make sense with homeworlds falling left and right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> That applies to ordinary war.  The war with the Reapers is not ordinary war.  It's, as Shepard puts it in the opening cutscene, "fight or die".  Having some off-duty hours to hit a nightclub is one thing.  Having an extended shore leave to do whatever?  It doesn't make sense with homeworlds falling left and right.



It looks like the shore leave of a simple night at the club turns to the conspiracy and then after it they have a simple party, its not like their at the beach for a weekend


----------



## DedValve (Mar 4, 2013)

Would be better if this was a "flashback" dlc that took place during arrival and ME3.

But Shepard taking any sort of time off when the entire fucking universe is at stake is just inexcusable. This is Fanservice, the DLC. Which isn't to say that thats a bad thing but for fuck sakes just put a little effort to tie this appropriately into canon. Again, the easy way out would be to make this a playable flashback while Shepard is (shortly) reminiscing on the normandy on his way to some reaper mission.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. Shepard is useless if he lets the stress get to him
> 
> 2. One night for the guys who have been fighting this war 3 years longer  then every one else, to enjoy each others company is not to much to ask. especially since they most  likely wont get another chance
> 
> ...



All his friends are there even Wrex the guy that must lead his people against the Repears that alone is BS but since he is there this isn't a short leave and this is no R&R at all.

The worst part this ideia came from Anderson the guy holding the resistence at Earth his family and friends are being butchered everyday. He can see his hometown London burning with a bunch of husks capturing people to put on dragon’s teeth and some hungry cannibals looking for some fresh meat but hey i just going to call Shepard and ask him to stop his duties since there is no real hurry here.

About the Return of the King they didn't take a break in that scene they just need to fucking sleep that wasn't a R&R you know that was basic stuff eat, sleep, drink you don't see Aragon talking a break of 10 days while Frodo is trying to destroy the ring.

And another thing Cerberus just try to take control of the Citadel so this isn't a very good place to start a vacation something bad can happend there... oh wait it did.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Would be better if this was a "flashback" dlc that took place during arrival and ME3.
> 
> But Shepard taking any sort of time off when the entire fucking universe is at stake is just inexcusable. This is Fanservice, the DLC. Which isn't to say that thats a bad thing but for fuck sakes just put a little effort to tie this appropriately into canon. Again, the easy way out would be to make this a playable flashback while Shepard is (shortly) reminiscing on the normandy on his way to some reaper mission.



The concept that Shepherd can get up, after his nightmare-infested sleep, go and kill reapers and cerberus, then go to bed, more nightmares, get up and do it all over again, without some time to recharge psychologically, is seriously ridiculous. He's a human, not a machine.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> All his friends are there even Wrex the guy that must lead his people against the Repears that alone is BS but since he is there this isn't a short leave and this is no R&R at all.


 they are their because of the conspiracy they have a party afterwards



> The worst part this ideia came from Anderson the guy holding the resistence at Earth his family and friends are being butchered everyday. He can see his hometown London burning with a bunch of husks capturing people to put on dragon?s teeth and some hungry cannibals looking for some fresh meat but hey i just going to call Shepard and ask him to stop his duties since there is no real hurry here.


 he knows theirs a diffrence,he knows shepard needs taking care of empotionaly thats why he asked joker to look after him, i  can belive it cause i know anderson knows that  shepard will ground himself into dust if he dosen't have some one to tell him to take care of himself





> About the Return of the King they didn't take a break in that scene they just need to fucking sleep that wasn't a R&R you know that was basic stuff eat, sleep, drink you don't see Aragon talking a break of 10 days while Frodo is trying to destroy the ring.


They were having drinking games and smokeing pipes, and singing and partying.

for 1 night, just  like here



> And another thing Cerberus just try to take control of the Citadel so this isn't a very good place to start a vacation something bad can happend there... oh wait it did


 lightning never strikes in the same place twice


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> 1)they are their because of the conspiracy they have a party afterwards
> 
> 2) he knows theirs a diffrence,he knows shepard needs taking care of empotionaly thats why he asked joker to look after him, i  can belive it cause i know anderson knows that  shepard will ground himself into dust if he dosen't have some one to tell him to take care of himself
> 
> ...



1)I don't see how Wrex can be a part on this or why he would care with the whole Genophage cure fuck Shepard dude he wants to make some babys NOW... thats Wrex for ya.

2)He ask Joker to keep a eye on him thats all no R&R or vacation involve.

3)Oh you were talking about that scene but they are just hobbits unlike Aragon that must lead his people just like Shepard they can't stop and smoke pipes.

4)Oh Yeah how many times the citadel got attacked first was the geth and Saren after this was Cerberus them this guys and in the end the Reapers attack them again it just strike 4 times in the same place maybe even more with so much BS DLC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> 1)I don't see how Wrex can be a part on this or why he would care with the whole Genophage cure fuck Shepard dude he wants to make some babys NOW... thats Wrex for ya.


 Wrex considers shepard a brother



> 2)He ask Joker to keep a eye on him thats all no R&R or vacation involve.


you missed my point completely



> 3)Oh you were talking about that scene but they are just hobbits unlike Aragon that must lead his people just like Shepard they can't stop and smoke pipes.


dude aragon, legolas, and gimili were all drinking and smoking.



> 4)Oh Yeah how many times the citadel got attacked first was the geth and Saren after this was Cerberus them this guys and in the end the Reapers attack them again it just strike 4 times in the same place maybe even more with so much BS DLC.


there is no where else for them to go that  they can both relax and restock.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2013)

I commend you, Zen, for trying to seriously reply to posts that read like the subtitles of the Chinese bootleg of _Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmm, too late now but in hindsight it would have been nice to visit the Crucible at some point, would have made a nice DLC.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2013)

Krory said:


> I commend you, Zen, for trying to seriously reply to posts that read like the subtitles of the Chinese bootleg of _Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_.



That was Chinese? I thought it was some weird form of Latin.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 5, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The concept that Shepherd can get up, after his nightmare-infested sleep, go and kill reapers and cerberus, then go to bed, more nightmares, get up and do it all over again, without some time to recharge psychologically, is seriously ridiculous. He's a human, not a machine.



the concept of Shepard bring in peace to a 2+ century old war, saving an entire species from endangered status, and coming back from the dead is seriously ridiculous.

Is it realistic for any Shepard renegade or paragon to do r&r when the entire galactic civilization is at stake? Guess what, war is stressful, people crack and fo crazy but not Shepard. Despite signs of weariness which is totally understandable he is in no position to take a break, and this goes double for his teammates. Harris is dancing when his planet is on fire? Wrex is chilling when he is the leader of his endangered species? Liara suddenly taking a break from the countless billions of asaris burning on thessia?

The notion of taking any sort of break when the entire galactic civiliazation is endangered is ridiculous. Its not even a vacation since he has to deal with fodder filler enemies anyways.

This is fanservice pure and simple which again, isn't bad. But the fact that all the writers where working on this one and came up with THAT as an excuse shows they just don't give a shit.

edit: ignore phone typos


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 5, 2013)

EDI use the term "Shore leave" that may last a few days or even weeks, and usually provides a temporary break from work... yes this is an appropriate time for shore leave.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 5, 2013)

DedValve said:


> the concept of Shepard bring in peace to a 2+ century old war, saving an entire species from endangered status, and coming back from the dead is seriously ridiculous.
> 
> Is it realistic for any Shepard renegade or paragon to do r&r when the entire galactic civilization is at stake? Guess what, war is stressful, people crack and fo crazy but not Shepard. Despite signs of weariness which is totally understandable he is in no position to take a break, and this goes double for his teammates. Harris is dancing when his planet is on fire? Wrex is chilling when he is the leader of his endangered species? Liara suddenly taking a break from the countless billions of asaris burning on thessia?
> 
> ...



Goddamnit finally someone who understands how absurd is this DLC but you are just wasting your time here.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 5, 2013)

I also wanted to point out that since Shepard died and came back and has a host of implants, he probably really is more machine than man


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 5, 2013)

>people taking this DLC serious.

This shit is just one last fuck you to the fans.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 5, 2013)

The deluge of butthurt is highly entertaining.


----------



## Wan (Mar 5, 2013)

Vino said:


> >people taking this DLC serious.
> 
> This shit is just one last fuck you to the fans.



Er, what?  If anything this seems like trying to give the fans everything they want, for better or worse.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 5, 2013)

Basically I decided that this entire dlc is just one giant filler made for fanservice. The logic is so flawed and the entire over the topness of it all is pretty much every fans dream other than a coherant story and ending. This is more about fanservice than even bothering to try and fit itself into canon. Which would be cool if we actually had more story heavy dlc like leviathans that'd actually made an impact to the story.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm welcoming towards fanservice-y kind of things but I do wish this DLC had something more relevant to the main story.
Anyway, I'm not judging until I've played it, which probably isn't going to be for a while.


----------



## Wan (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, um...I waited on Leviathan and still haven't bought Omega, but Citadel is a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Oman said:


> Yeah, um...I waited on Leviathan and still haven't bought Omega, but Citadel is a day 1 purchase for me.



How was Leviathan? Was it worth it?


----------



## Wan (Mar 5, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> How was Leviathan? Was it worth it?



Worth the money?  If you're going in for as fun and exciting an experience as ME2's Lair of the Shadow Broker (which had the same price), you'll be disappointed.  It's a bit more low-key than Lair of the Shadow Broker, and doesn't have quite as exciting level design and shootouts. It does have some atmosphere and mystery about it, though.  I appreciate it because it expands the mythology of the Mass Effect universe and actually sets up some foreshadowing for the ending of ME3, solving one of the problems with it.  At the same time, though, I don't like that BioWare saved the establishment of such foreshadowing for DLC; it should have been in the main game.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2013)

Oman said:


> Worth the money?  If you're going in for as fun and exciting an experience as ME2's Lair of the Shadow Broker (which had the same price), you'll be disappointed.  It's a bit more low-key than Lair of the Shadow Broker, and doesn't have quite as exciting level design and shootouts. It does have some atmosphere and mystery about it, though.  I appreciate it because it expands the mythology of the Mass Effect universe and actually sets up some foreshadowing for the ending of ME3, solving one of the problems with it.  At the same time, though, I don't like that BioWare saved the establishment of such foreshadowing for DLC; it should have been in the main game.



Ehhh I buy DLC for a game like Mass Effect its cause it adds to the narrative. So I see what your saying. 

I look forward to getting it then. 

 when its cheap.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2013)

GOD DAMN THIS DLC

I liked it, I can't find anything to hate about it or get mad about 

Not the price (like with Omega, I liked Omega well enough but no way that was worth $15 to me) or go all 'why the fuck is this DLC and not in the original release' (From Ashes, Extended Cut and Leviathan)

DLC offered three distinct things they could have easily charged $5-10 individually (The story, the party & the holodeck) that I all enjoyed well enough.

Story was there, wasn't that bad and the fact that I got to murder the villains horribly made me happy since they both pissed me the fuck off.

Party I felt was the real meat of the DLC, liked the interactions on the Citadel (shame though we couldn't have had interactions with everyone, but I guess that would have taken time, but as it stands I liked Zaeed, Javik & Garrus a bunch, and the others were nice)
Party itself was neat (Glyph wore a goddamned bow tie), lots of interesting interactions between characters who never really spoke to one another before.  Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mordin's good bye present 




Holodeck stuff was ok, basically Pinnacle Station 2.0, but still handled well.  Felt like a single player version of the multiplayer if that makes sense.

two last thoughts though
1). cool that they got Zaeed's VA back before he died, I was worried they'd have recasted him but I guess they got lucky.

2). Glad I got to keep my 100% achievement status


----------



## Cromer (Mar 5, 2013)

Why the butthurt? I expect to thoroughly enjoy this DLC for a change


----------



## DedValve (Mar 5, 2013)

There is no butthurt with the dlc itself, just the explanation (shepard takes a vacation during galactic genocide). Then again given how extremely over the top this dlc is (Regarding the villain...) it pretty much is pure fanfiction straight from the horse's mouth to pretty much end the series on a happy note. 

I didn't expect a dlc that would change the ending anyways and at least this looks worth the price tag with all the dialogue as opposed to Omega.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2013)

You gusy are being way too nitpicky. This DLC was a lot of fun.

The beginning was meh, but it greatly improved as it went along. Yeah, it _is_ more fanservicy but you know what? It was _good_ fanservice. The DLC is almost entirely about spending time with your squadmates (who at this point, I care much more about than the story of the third game) and there was some amazing dialogue and character interaction. 

Worth it for me.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 5, 2013)

nitpicky in a series that used to revere itself as having one of the most highly regarded story this generation? Okay.

Like I said, only real problem is the explanation for the dlc and people who actually try to justify said explanation. A LOT of people like this dlc and there's nothing but praise of it being one of the better dlc's (which makes sense since Javik/Leviathan should have been in the main game and Omega was overpriced) because it is mindless fanservice and should be viewed as such. It's like those filler anime movies/old sci-fi movies, the good ones wait there are no good ones. 


@Dream Brother the dlc is unlocked after the attack on the citadel by cerberus. There is no postgame content (since shepard becomes god/dies/becomes some pokemon shit in the ending).


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 5, 2013)

DedValve said:


> @Dream Brother the dlc is unlocked after the attack on the citadel by cerberus. There is no postgame content (since shepard becomes god/dies/becomes some pokemon shit in the ending).



Thanks. I think I actually have a save slot around that point, phew.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> You gusy are being way too nitpicky. This DLC was a lot of fun.
> 
> The beginning was meh, but it greatly improved as it went along. Yeah, it _is_ more fanservicy but you know what? It was _good_ fanservice. The DLC is almost entirely about spending time with your squadmates (who at this point, I care much more about than the story of the third game) and there was some amazing dialogue and character interaction.
> 
> Worth it for me.



But being nitpicky is what we always used to do, ever since we the Mass Effect 1 forum.  We dissected every little thing, from what was going on in a trailer to whether or not the _Destiny Ascension_ was a waste of money or not (I still remember that argument we had - think it lasted about three pages).

And I need to go buy Microsoft Points as soon as possible!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2013)

> There is no butthurt with the dlc itself, just the explanation (shepard takes a vacation during galactic genocide). Then again given how extremely over the top this dlc is (Regarding the villain...) it pretty much is pure fanfiction straight from the horse's mouth to pretty much end the series on a happy note.


meh, I halfway bought that they'd force Shep to have the Normandy repaired, I'm sure it isn't moving as quick as it was before (yes I know about the alliance retrofit, I'm putting the horse blinders on).

While yeah, this seemed like flat out caving on people wanting more character interaction, I always found the use of the word 'fanfiction' in regards to official stuff weird, but that's just me



> Thanks. I think I actually have a save slot around that point, phew.


If you saved after finishing the game you'll automatically be right before attacking the Cerberus base.



> from what was going on in a trailer to whether or not the Destiny Ascension was a waste of money or not (I still remember that argument we had - think it lasted about three pages).


:ha


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> But being nitpicky is what we always used to do, ever since we the Mass Effect 1 forum.



This is true


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2013)

I know I've mentioned this before, but I miss The Boss and all the others that we've lost during this journey.  It just doesn't seem right that we're ending the original trilogy without everyone that we started with.  

_"If I'm going to die, I want to be with my men so there's no doubt we fought to the last soul."_ - Primarch Victus

Cheers everyone.  It's been one hell of a journey.  I expect to see all of you in the next forums, when more information is released about Mass Effect 4.  And of course, in this thread discussing the multiplayer.

And I'm still serious about setting up some matches on LIVE, even if we've never managed to do it before.


----------



## Wan (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah.  This thread doesn't feel the same without The Boss.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 6, 2013)

Didn't the Boss get a new account? Or is there another reason she stopped posting?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 6, 2013)

the boss is just mad that he can't see maiden in a red dress in this dlc :ho

dLc is effing hilarious though. Currently watching an lp. Also fuck yeah this challenge week is awesome. Who wants to go into the box of shame with me?


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Mar 6, 2013)

Just need to do Collectors/Platinum and got this challenge done. ??


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know I've mentioned this before, but I miss The Boss and all the others that we've lost during this journey.  It just doesn't seem right that we're ending the original trilogy without everyone that we started with.


I'm sure wherever she is, she's masturbating to Kaidan.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2013)

Like getting off to a cardboard box.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2013)

And now would be when she would post that GIF of Kaidan dancing with the caption of "Haters gonna hate".


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2013)

I would of gladly payed 30 bucks for this DLC.

Every thing was perfect, the humor, sadness, action and addons, worth every goddamned penny


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> And now would be when she would post that GIF of Kaidan dancing with the caption of "Haters gonna hate".



She used to put the weirdest, most disturbing fanart in my reps. I don't know where she'd find this shit. Like the one of Shepard breastfeeding a Krogan or the erotic Shep/Thane fanart where Thane looked like Kermit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> She used to put the weirdest, most disturbing fanart in my reps. I don't know where she'd find this shit. Like the one of Shepard breastfeeding a Krogan or the erotic Shep/Thane fanart where Thane looked like Kermit.



I got naked pictures of Thane in my rep from her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2013)

That one with FemShep breatfeeding the baby Krogan disturbed me on so many levels.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> She used to put the weirdest, most disturbing fanart in my reps. I don't know where she'd find this shit. Like the one of Shepard breastfeeding a Krogan or the erotic Shep/Thane fanart where Thane looked like Kermit.



 What the hell? You could not make stuff up like that. 


Seriously who would draw that and keep that?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> She used to put the weirdest, most disturbing fanart in my reps. I don't know where she'd find this shit. Like the one of Shepard breastfeeding a Krogan or the erotic Shep/Thane fanart where Thane looked like Kermit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2013)

Cromer said:


>



she put that in my rep box.....three times.....


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2013)

Cromer said:


>



 who?s ass is that? 



Saw some clips from the Citadel DLC... Feel so sad


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, saw the butt gif quite a bit too 


MCTDread said:


> What the hell? You could not make stuff up like that.
> 
> 
> Seriously who would draw that and keep that?




*Spoiler*: _I am not proud that I kept this_ 





*Spoiler*: _this is your last chance to turn back_ 





*Spoiler*: _seriously, run_


----------



## DedValve (Mar 6, 2013)

DAWWWWW BABY WREX SUCKING ON SHEPS TITS.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> Oh yeah, saw the butt gif quite a bit too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh that Pick

I want to see no more of that and at the same time want to see allot more of that....


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> Oh yeah, saw the butt gif quite a bit too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it be a bit more disturbing. It?s cute.... in a very weird way


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2013)

Speaking of Xenofilic Wrongness Guess who now Qualifies as a Romance


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VwAqmetnacs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2013)

I still haven't played the ME3 singleplayer, and I stopped playing the multiplayer months ago when I reached like 700.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 7, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Speaking of Xenofilic Wrongness Guess who now Qualifies as a Romance
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Well, I'll be damned.



You? no

Shepard however,


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm probably gonna end up hating the campaign when Im gonna play it on the hardest difficulty


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 7, 2013)

It's actually not that hard - I felt that Mass Effect 2 was the hardest when played on Insanity.  In the first one, there were so many doors that you could command your teammates to go fight, quickly run back and close the doors.  Then just use Medi-Gel to revive your teammates when they die.  

The Particle Rifle and Black Widow made everything so much easier on Insanity.

Also with regards to the new DLC, I almost squealed like a little girl when I saw this:


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Well, I'll be damned.



Hahaha, had to watch the vid since I heard about it on the BSN already 

And this DLC was fucking great. Unbelievably so (I was grinning the whole damn time and laughed out loud at certain points).

As for the story, well yeah. It's not that unbelievable and I think they did really good.



MCTDread said:


> I'm probably gonna end up hating the campaign when Im gonna play it on the hardest difficulty



Then imagine how hard the Arena will be on Insanity >.<


----------



## Wan (Mar 7, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's actually not that hard - I felt that Mass Effect 2 was the hardest when played on Insanity.  In the first one, there were so many doors that you could command your teammates to go fight, quickly run back and close the doors.  Then just use Medi-Gel to revive your teammates when they die.
> 
> The Particle Rifle and Black Widow made everything so much easier on Insanity.
> 
> Also with regards to the new DLC, I almost squealed like a little girl when I saw this:



This DLC was really hard in the beginning for my Adept Shep on Insanity.  Basically, you start out by yourself, no armor, with only a dinky non-upgraded pistol that quickly runs out of ammo, and all the enemies you face have shields so they're immune to being thrown around by biotic powers.  Luckily I had Stasis Bubble as my bonus power, which works through shields.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, I thought he was talking about the campaign in general, not this DLC.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 7, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh, I thought he was talking about the campaign in general, not this DLC.



If your referring to me then I was talking about the campaign in general. 

I thought it would be difficult like ME2. Though ME2 was not that difficult there were certain Collecter battles that pissed me off.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2013)

Prepping a second through of this DLC with a Renegade FemShep. Most improtant question:



Casino: Wrex or Javik?


----------



## Wan (Mar 7, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> If your referring to me then I was talking about the campaign in general.
> 
> I thought it would be difficult like ME2. Though ME2 was not that difficult there were certain Collecter battles that pissed me off.



The campaign in general in ME3 is a bit easier for me on Insanity than ME2 but also more challenging in a good way.  ME2 on insanity gave every enemy, even the most basic Husk, a layer of Shield, Barrier, or Armor protection.  Most of the Adept's powers are telekinetic and only work once those layers are down; only Warp is a reliable way of damaging protected enemies, and even then it's only effective against Armor and Barrier, not Shields.  This both made it harder as an Adept and also a bit less fun, as you can't just fling enemy mooks around.  ME3 changed it so that basic enemies don't have that layer of protection, so your telekinetic powers will work -- if they connect.  ME3 introduced the concept of rolling (*gasp!*) for both the player and enemies.  Enemies can roll around to dodge incoming biotic and other attacks.  This results in a bit more tactical thinking, maneuvering so you can catch an enemy with an attack when they won't roll, rather than blindly spamming your attacks at them.

Also, ME3 expanded on the "biotic detonation" introduced with Warp in ME2.  In ME3, if you hit an enemy with a sustained biotic power than hit them with another, the second will "detonate" the first, causing a "biotic explosion" that damages the target and enemies around it, knocking down enemies that don't have an Armor, Shield, or Barrier layer.  If you spec your abilities right, detonations are both great for crowd control _and_ taking down tough "boss-level" enemies like Atlas mechs or Geth Primes.  And it makes a satisfying, concussive boom.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 7, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's actually not that hard - I felt that Mass Effect 2 was the hardest when played on Insanity.  In the first one, there were so many doors that you could command your teammates to go fight, quickly run back and close the doors.  Then just use Medi-Gel to revive your teammates when they die.
> 
> The Particle Rifle and Black Widow made everything so much easier on Insanity.



I am utter shit at ME1 combat. I'm almost embarrassed about it. I play the other two on Insanity and rarely have any problems, however.

I need to get the DLC


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> I am utter shit at ME1 combat. I'm almost embarrassed about it. I play the other two on Insanity and rarely have any problems, however.
> 
> I need to get the DLC



Get the DLC!! 


And ME1 is much less forgiving to turtle-style combat than 3 and especially two, where you can basically choose to stay in cover forever.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 7, 2013)

How are the ME3 DLC Multiplayer Packs? Any good?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDkgk9EFy5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDkgk9EFy5E[/YOUTUBE]





we've all seen that amaetur shlock


----------



## Cromer (Mar 8, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> we've all seen that amaetur shlock



Not yet I haven't


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> we've all seen that amaetur shlock



It's actually a new version that came out today.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 8, 2013)

i retract my statement then.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 8, 2013)

Good.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 8, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i retract my statement then.




How graceful


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2013)

All the mutliplayer DLC is free.  The DLC you pay for is for the campaign - it's either additional missions, extra weapons (for use in campaign only), or costume packs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Wan (Mar 9, 2013)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDkgk9EFy5E[/YOUTUBE]



Hmm...how is this an improvement, exactly?  I mean, outright removing the Catalyst and crashing on some unknown planet can be seen as a good thing, but by "Happy ending mod" I assume they mean the actual outcome is different.  Shepard does survive in the Destroy ending if you have enough EMS; all this does is provide some shoddily stitched together reused (and a little newly recorded) audio and video to get Shepard off the Citadel, replaces the excellent "An End, Once and For All" with the inferior "Suicide Mission", and replaces Faunts' techno "Das Malefitz" with Malukah's "Reignite" for the credits.  Don't get me wrong, I love me some Malukah, but I much prefer "Das Malefitz" for Mass Effect 3's credits.

This is at best unnecessary and at worst corny and distracting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2013)

Oman said:


> Hmm...how is this an improvement, exactly?  I mean, outright removing the Catalyst and crashing on some unknown planet can be seen as a good thing, but by "Happy ending mod" I assume they mean the actual outcome is different.  Shepard does survive in the Destroy ending if you have enough EMS; all this does is provide some shoddily stitched together reused (and a little newly recorded) audio and video to get Shepard off the Citadel, replaces the excellent "An End, Once and For All" with the inferior "Suicide Mission", and replaces Faunts' techno "Das Malefitz" with Malukah's "Reignite" for the credits.  Don't get me wrong, I love me some Malukah, but I much prefer "Das Malefitz" for Mass Effect 3's credits.
> 
> This is at best unnecessary and at worst corny and distracting.



"but but blue babies and and shit "


Any way i just watched paragon lost, once you get past some of the weird aspects (giant Collectors) its really good, seeing some of the game elements  in action, and it really got me in the heart at the end, deffinetly made me like vega more [not that i  ever didn't like him]


----------



## Wan (Mar 9, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> "but but blue babies and and shit "
> 
> 
> Any way i just watched paragon lost, once you get past some of the weird aspects (giant Collectors) its really good, seeing some of the game elements  in action, and it really got me in the heart at the end, deffinetly made me like vega more [not that i  ever didn't like him]



Paragon Lost was good.  There were some plot holes, and the characters were sort of flat and stereotypical, but the action and animation were good.  It was fun to see all various biotic and tech abilities in action.  My favorite part was when


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Praetorian appears and has the female marine's head in its "mouth".   Made me just about freak out.  Some nice psychological tactics there from the Collectors.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2013)

Oman said:


> Paragon Lost was good.  There were some plot holes, and the characters were sort of flat and stereotypical, but the action and animation were good.  It was fun to see all various biotic and tech abilities in action.  My favorite part was when
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah i didn't see that coming, i actually yelled "Bad Form" at my screen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vega being confronted with the Paragon/Renegade style choices was a great as well


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oman said:


> Hmm...how is this an improvement, exactly?



1) No starchild
2) Shepard and crew reunion
3) Actually finishing the mission

What more do you want exactly?

also I don't call a corpse that has his last breath - "Shepard survives"


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2013)

how's the new single player dlc? worth buying? or pirating xD


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2013)

Muk said:


> how's the new single player dlc? worth buying? or pirating xD



I finished the main plot, haven't done any of the after-the-main-plot stuff yet.

That said it's fun, it's quite obviously aimed as a "goodbye" for the fans but there's a lot good lines and fun.  Plus you get Wrex as a squadmate in it, what else do you want?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 9, 2013)

I love how Wrex basically sticks a middle finger to cover.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 9, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I love how Wrex basically sticks a middle finger to cover.



 I gotta see that then. 

Haven't played the multiplayer in a while. I feel like I must.


----------



## Wan (Mar 9, 2013)

Vino said:


> 1) No starchild
> 2) Shepard and crew reunion
> 3) Actually finishing the mission
> 
> ...



The title is not "Remove Starchild Mod".  It's "Happy Ending Mod".  2 is implied to happen, and of course 3 happens -- the Reapers are defeated, aren't they? All the mod does other than remove the Starchild is change the mood and tone set by the original ending sequence, losing much of the reflection and serenity for action and bombast.  And "An End, Once and For All" is still >> "Suicide Mission".

You may not call it that, but BioWare did explicitly say that the person taking a breath -- with looked more like someone snapping back to consciousness than a person's last breath, from my perspective -- is Shepard surviving.  And there's the other hint in the extended cut, where your love interest hesitates from putting Shepard's name on the memorial wall.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2013)

Vino said:


> 1) No starchild


 not a good thing


> 2) Shepard and crew reunion


 meh, being  Vapidly happy isnot by default better


> 3) Actually finishing the mission


Happens any way.





> also I don't call a corpse that has his last breath - "Shepard survives"


well bioware says your wrong


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 10, 2013)

/shrug 

Suit yourselves.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 10, 2013)

I still consider Cerberus' "development" to be a bigger cock-up than the ending. ;(


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 10, 2013)

Origin's stupid Mass Effect 3 Anniversary sale finally got me to buy all the games on PC  Played ME1 and 2 on console without any DLC. Played ME3 on PC with From Ashes, but not legally.

Now I need Shadow Broker, From Ashes, Leviathan, and Citadel. Am I missing anything else important?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Am I missing anything else important?



A good game.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Origin's stupid Mass Effect 3 Anniversary sale finally got me to buy all the games on PC  Played ME1 and 2 on console without any DLC. Played ME3 on PC with From Ashes, but not legally.
> 
> Now I need Shadow Broker, From Ashes, Leviathan, and Citadel. Am I missing anything else important?



Project Overlord. Maybe Bring Down The Sky.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Project Overlord. Maybe Bring Down The Sky.



What about Kasumi and Zaeed? 

I liked Project Overlord and I thought Bring Down the Sky was good. 

That other ME 1 DLC was okay.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got all of the DLC's except Bring Down the Sky and Citadel.
Don't think I'll get the former, don't enjoy the gameplay of ME1 much if I'm honest. Though I don't really know what the DLC is about.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> What about Kasumi and Zaeed?
> 
> I liked Project Overlord and I thought Bring Down the Sky was good.
> 
> That other ME 1 DLC was okay.



I thought character DLC went without saying?


And ME1 basically had two DLC .


@FrayedThread I wish I could play through ME1 with ME3's engine. And BDTS was about some batarian insurgents' attack on one of Terra Nova's moons, and subsequent plan for orbital bombardment of Terra Nova itself?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 10, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Origin's stupid Mass Effect 3 Anniversary sale finally got me to buy all the games on PC  Played ME1 and 2 on console without any DLC. Played ME3 on PC with From Ashes, but not legally.
> 
> Now I need Shadow Broker, From Ashes, Leviathan, and Citadel. Am I missing anything else important?



Think you're missing Omega.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2013)

Omega isn't important.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 10, 2013)

^ I hated that final mission on Pinnacle Station...  *HATED IT *


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I still consider Cerberus' "development" to be a bigger cock-up than the ending. ;(



Those fucks were always incompetent evil ass holes, sorry if you bought their song and dance about not being evil ass holes


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 10, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ I hated that final mission on Pinnacle Station...  *HATED IT *



The one with the Turians?  It wasn't that bad, even on Insanity.  Just make sure you activate the turrets to help you out.  

One of the exercises in Insanity was so hard, I never beat it.  Think it was the one where you had to keep killing enemies to increase your time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2013)

DLC Quality

From Ashes>Citadel>LOTSB>Levithan>Omega>Zaeed>Kasumi>Bring down the  Sky>Overlord>Pinnacle station>Hammerhead DLC


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't played all the DLC yet (Citadel, Leviathan, and Omega), so I'm not sure where I would rank them, but I liked Kasumi's DLC better than Zaeeds.

I also liked Overlord better than Bring Down the Sky.  But, I do agree that Hammerhead DLC was the worst.  I HATE the Hammerhead (think that's the name of it).


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 10, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> I haven't played all the DLC yet (Citadel, Leviathan, and Omega), so I'm not sure where I would rank them, but I liked Kasumi's DLC better than Zaeeds.
> 
> I also liked Overlord better than Bring Down the Sky.  But, I do agree that Hammerhead DLC was the worst.  I HATE the Hammerhead (think that's the name of it).



I rank Zaeed's ahead of kasumi's cause it gave me the Firestorm, holy shit did i love that gun.

I put bring down the sky infront of overlord for similar reasons [dat omnitool] that and i like batarians


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2013)

citadel DLC has some funny content
Mostly grunt joker and wrex being the funniest

Grunt's day out was hilarious


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 12, 2013)

Watched the new dlc on youtube it was ok it gave more feeling of.... I don't know its certainly not closure because this dlc effects nothing for the ending but its something. I can't think of the word. 

WTF was Tali's love scene though?!? Da freak? Everyone else was good, Miranda's was hilarious! "Get this woman more wine." lol but literally Bioware has just said Fluff you to anyone who wants a happy ending and or if you romanced Tali. I still don't understand why people say we can't have one. Maybe because I want one? Ever think of that? I feel like they may and the chances are slim at that make another dlc but in reality they are gonna to start on ME4 and Idk maybe correct this problem? Because after this I WILL not buy anything with EA on it. I love Battlefield and I won't even buy that. They will not get another dollar from me. Rest In Peace Mass Effect.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2013)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Watched the new dlc on youtube it was ok it gave more feeling of.... I don't know its certainly not closure because this dlc effects nothing for the ending but its something. I can't think of the word.



This so much.  Everything I read our hear about ME/Bioware leaves a bad taste in my mouth.  Couple that with watching some meta trends in gaming and I am hard pressed to understand why this is such a financial boon at THIS point in time.  Has not brand loyalty been strained?  Does the content fulfill the complaints (some were valid) with more than just distractions and backpedaling?  

I know talking about it is all the rage, but is that really such a driving force?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2013)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> WTF was Tali's love scene though?!?


 It was cute, she's basically a girl from tumblr that invited her bf into her fandom, its sweet


> I still don't understand why people say we can't have one.


because  it would be vapid and violate the themes and mood of the series to have a no conscienceless "la dee da lets fly into the sunset and have a picnic" ending.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 12, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> It was cute, she's basically a girl from tumblr that invited her bf into her fandom, its sweet



I must admit I was taken by surprise by her singing. It was cute though. 
pek Tali forever 

Haven’t played the multiplayer in a long time and I see that I have 2 gift packages. I got an N7 weapon, the Talon Mercenary, and the Krogan Warlord  without even doing a thing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2013)

the talon merc is meh but the warlord is awesome enjoy!


----------



## Daxter (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally started playing ME3. 

I have a question, and it's rather trivial in nature but nonetheless has made me curious...  I know that previous ME games had data/voice work for the romantic subplot between characters of the same gender, but it was removed from being enacted in the game, for whatever retarded reason... I know that it could be modded on PC versions though.

Was wondering if they changed their minds for ME3? I have the PS3 version, so I can't mod it... but my fem!Shep is gay ('cause I said so), and I wanted to complete the romantic prospects with Ashley.  Though I'm thinking Liara will have to do if they (the developers) didn't get their shit together, as I know she's a potential candidate as well...?

If anyone can answer my silly question, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 13, 2013)

Ashley can't be "properly" romanced by FemShep I'm afraid, so you'll have to stick with Liara.

Kaidan became a bisexual choice, however. For FemShep there's also Traynor.

Has anyone actually romanced Allers? Is she a full romance or is it just a one time thing..?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2013)

WAAAAH, WHERE'S MY ICE CREAM AND RAINBOWS?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> Ashley can't be "properly" romanced by FemShep I'm afraid, so you'll have to stick with Liara.



Or Traynor who is vastly superior to Ashley in every manner and that includes gameplay mechanics because Ashley is pretty much obsolete in comparison to even Vega.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 13, 2013)

I liked Ashley .
I did say a few pages back that she just kinda sank into the background after a while though.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 13, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> Ashley can't be "properly" romanced by FemShep I'm afraid, so you'll have to stick with Liara.
> 
> Kaidan became a bisexual choice, however. For FemShep there's also Traynor.
> 
> Has anyone actually romanced Allers? Is she a full romance or is it just a one time thing..?



Cheers Frayed~ I'll keep it in mind while playing. It's a bit of disappointment, but I sort of expected it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 13, 2013)

Watching xcal's playthrough of the citadel dlc and

is everybody a comedian now? so many one-liners. (not that I mind, the brevity is refreshing) And shep's dialogue when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



he's trapped in that vault before glyph saves him




priceless


----------



## DedValve (Mar 13, 2013)

Where's my post? 

Apparently the talon merc got a buff. Maybe now I'll finally use him.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 13, 2013)

What buff did it get?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 13, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> What buff did it get?



*EVERYTHING.* except trick mines


The arrow is not only useful now, but op. 



> Talon Omni-Bow Mechanics
> - Base number of arrows fired increased from 3 to 5
> - Omni-Bow max charge length decreased from 3 seconds to 0.35 seconds, so holding the heavy melee
> button will cause the attack to release almost instantly
> ...


----------



## Jigglypuff (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally feel complete after finishing Citadel.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 13, 2013)

DedValve said:


> *EVERYTHING.* except trick mines
> 
> 
> The arrow is not only useful now, but op.



What's a good build?  Max out both types of arrows, or stick to one?


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 14, 2013)

^ Omega from what I have heard is overpriced for what it's worth.


----------



## Jena (Mar 14, 2013)

I preferred Omega to Leviathan, actually 

But From Ashes and Citadel are definitely worth buying.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

Kind of a silly question - are all of the characters involved in Citadel? I read all the press build-up but I never saw the aftermath of what is _actually_ entailed in the content. Mostly I want to see more Jack but my main is a femShep who romanced Liara so I don't want it to be like, "Welp, you didn't romance Jack because you can't so you don't get to see her even though she's one of the best characters. Fuck you, loyal fan!"

I really wish I had gotten Citadel instead of Awakening.


----------



## Wan (Mar 14, 2013)

Krory said:


> Kind of a silly question - are all of the characters involved in Citadel? I read all the press build-up but I never saw the aftermath of what is _actually_ entailed in the content. Mostly I want to see more Jack but my main is a femShep who romanced Liara so I don't want it to be like, "Welp, you didn't romance Jack because you can't so you don't get to see her even though she's one of the best characters. Fuck you, loyal fan!"
> 
> I really wish I had gotten Citadel instead of Awakening.



All ME3 squad members are involved in the mission part of "Citadel"; specifically.  After that's done, you can throw a party at your apartment and invite all squad members from all three games, plus Joker, Traynor, and Cortez.  So Jack will be at the party.  Also, you get to hang out individually with each squad member in a variety of ways.  You definitely get to chill with Jack and have some fun, though I'm sure it's a bit different if you romanced her.  I won't spoil just what you do with her; I'll leave that for you to discover.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2013)

Alright, that's good enough for me. Maybe I'll have some birthday funds to blow on it. All that is kind of shady right now but I'll remain hopeful.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 14, 2013)

Oman said:


> From Ashes, Leviathan, and Citadel are all worth buying IMO.  I passed on Omega.



Screw it, going to get it all when it's time to do so.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll get Omega last. Leviathan and Citadel first


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2013)

I bit the bullet yesterday and got Omega to finally finish with ME3 once for all.


God, the bugs! I've encountered multiple ladder bugs, some weird character spinning during cutscenes, texture glitching. Did no one playtest this bullshit?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I bit the bullet yesterday and got Omega to finally finish with ME3 once for all.
> 
> 
> God, the bugs! I've encountered multiple ladder bugs, some weird character spinning during cutscenes, texture glitching. Did no one playtest this bullshit?



Yeah lol, Aria's speech is great 



Mist Puppet said:


> Watching xcal's playthrough of the citadel dlc and
> 
> is everybody a comedian now? so many one-liners. (not that I mind, the brevity is refreshing) And shep's dialogue when
> 
> ...



">I< should go". "I SHOULD go". "I should GO"  
Though this is mocked with the Shepard VI down in the refugee wards, were he also asks himself (or herself) if that's really how he/she sounds xD


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2013)

It's also hilarious when you choose a team before the final push.
Wrex: "I wanted to go" *pouts*
Ashley: "I never get picked!" (darn tootin!)


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> It's also hilarious when you choose a team before the final push.
> Wrex: "I wanted to go" *pouts*
> Ashley: "I never get picked!" (darn tootin!)



Must have missed Ashley saying that, but picked Wrex for the archives 

The "Ahems" they've thrown at you before that mission were pretty great as well. And then the volus, lol


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2013)

It might have something to do with the fact that I may have never used Ashley in this play through.  If I have it's only been once.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2013)

EDI was the one who said "I never get picked", and indeed, she never is.  Garrus is my tech guy.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 18, 2013)

Someone always complains about never getting picked. I didn't know EDI was among them(I had Garrus and Ashley complaining)


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't know if you guys are interested, but , the voice of Commander Shepard! Interesting stuff =)

And:


----------



## Toby (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2013)

Asari Vanguard is still goddamn awesome. 

Lag however can go eff itself on any vanguard (minus Cabal who seems impervious to the Y glitch thank god)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 21, 2013)

I've liked the Asari VAnguard since that first Multiplayer trial where they showed that Asari dodge that rocket and then charge at the Geth Rocket Trooper.

I haven't seen that many Asari Vanguard players, and the ones that do don't play like Vanguards.  They do that Stasis and Sniper combo.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 21, 2013)

My laughter won?t stop


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 21, 2013)

In multiplayer, is anyone else's Geth Juggernaut glitched?

I was able to spec him with full stats in every category and have "-21" points left. Uh.....not that I'm complaining but I got kinda spooked when it happened.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 21, 2013)

I had the new merc (forget the class name, the one with the arrows), and I didn't get all the points I should have had (I was missing 2).  The next day, it fixed itself.  Not sure if it's the same thing, but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 22, 2013)

What are your favorite multiplayer characters to use? 

Mine's the simple soldier.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 22, 2013)

Salarian Infiltrator.  I hold the line with him.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2013)

Turian anything. From Soldier to Sentinel to even the engineer. 

Faves are the Turian Soldier, Havoc, Cabal, Sentinel in any order. Also I still rock an Asari Vanguard from time to time but my matches usually go between decimating the scoreboard to barely scraping the bottom of the barrel. I think lag mixed with her squishiness is the biggest factor.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 22, 2013)

Edi bot, Quarian Engineer (female), Geth characters, Turians, and Drells.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 22, 2013)

Never having actually played any of the games before despite being interested I recently bought the trilogy during EA's player appreciation (lol) sale. Just finished ME1, awesome game, loved the whole 80's-early 90's sci fi tv show feel the whole thing had going for it, great atmosphere. Also really liked Fem sheps voice acting, though liara's conversation with her mother left something to be desired. Having died a lot in the fight made the conversation all the more poignant after hearing it several times. Man itw was so bad.

Off to Mass effect 2 and 3 I go, I suppose it's kinda good knowing the ending will be bad so I won't be dissapointed lol.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 22, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Never having actually played any of the games before despite being interested I recently bought the trilogy during EA's player appreciation (lol) sale. Just finished ME1, awesome game, loved the whole 80's-early 90's sci fi tv show feel the whole thing had going for it, great atmosphere. Also really liked Fem sheps voice acting, though liara's conversation with her mother left something to be desired. Having died a lot in the fight made the conversation all the more poignant after hearing it several times. Man itw was so bad.
> 
> Off to Mass effect 2 and 3 I go, I suppose it's kinda good knowing the ending will be bad so I won't be dissapointed lol.



Male Shep's voice acting improves by an insane amount over the sequels. Frankly I preferred Meer's performance to Jennifer Hale's in 3.


And savor the experience! The ending's crap, so enjoy the absolutely amazing journey getting there!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 22, 2013)

The ending sucked, but I still love the games.  No way am I letting 5 minutes ruin a 60 hour journey.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0wM24K1dgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 23, 2013)

Only 18% played as a female Shepard? Disgraceful.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0wM24K1dgU[/YOUTUBE]



Sooooo...basically 64% of players went into ME3 without imported saves? Or maybe 58%, there'll be some who kill off Wrex intentionally


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2013)

The 64% not meeting Wrex is surprising. I know I was one of them but I thought I was the exception, not the rule.



Overwatch said:


> Only 18% played as a female Shepard? Disgraceful.



This hurts you.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> This hurts you.


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2013)

Surprised Tali isn't number one in the fave characters category, Talimancers usually spam the shit out of any poll that they can get their semen-covered hands on.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 23, 2013)

Liara wankers are worse. It's bad enough that she's the developers' pet.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2013)

Talimancers are just a vocal minority. The Liara and Garrus fandoms are much larger.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't know if this makes me a Talimancer but Tali is much more appealing to me than Liara.

She is just so.. processed... They tried to add the Shadow Broker thing so she seemed less like a docile cum bucket, but they reneged on that quickly in ME3.

Anyway, the correct answer is always Miranda.


----------



## Wan (Mar 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0wM24K1dgU[/YOUTUBE]



Liara and Garrus are on the top as they should be.  Javik should be up there too if he was on the list.  lol Ashley and lol Kaidan even more.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 23, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Only 18% played as a female Shepard? Disgraceful.



While the default Shepard is ass balls ugly I made him quite attractive otherwise the male Shepard would have been unplayable for me. I did have a female Shepard in one of my incomplete play throughs however.


----------



## Wan (Mar 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> While the default Shepard is ass balls ugly I made him quite attractive otherwise the male Shepard would have been unplayable for me. I did have a female Shepard in one of my incomplete play throughs however.



Oh come on Bioness, how can you not like Mark Vanderloo?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 23, 2013)

Oman said:


> Oh come on Bioness, how can you not like Mark Vanderloo?



That's a big "no" and another big "eww" to that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 23, 2013)

64% of gamers didn't get to meet dat Wrex? in ME3?

So they deserve it -


----------



## DedValve (Mar 23, 2013)

64% of players played the game incorrectly


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 23, 2013)

Female Renagade shephard, dat minority. Also why would you kill wrex. Even if you wanted the points it's just not right.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 23, 2013)

wow... 8% did not find the Genophage cure. Also surprised by the Quarian/Geth results.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 23, 2013)

Only 4% of players beat the campaign on Insanity?  Really?


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 23, 2013)

3.8% shot Mordin....  heartless


----------



## Wan (Mar 24, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> Only 4% of players beat the campaign on Insanity?  Really?



I played through all of ME3 on Insanity, but I didn't get the achievement.  Something might be messing with the metric.



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> 64% of gamers didn't get to meet dat Wrex? in ME3?
> 
> So they deserve it -



A significant part of that may be people who never even played ME1  and simply started at ME2 or ME3, or people who didn't import from ME1 for whatever reason.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm surprised at the insanity stat, but then again I'm one of those people who didnt want to p.lay the ME3 campaign a second time due to the ending and I've been hooked on MP anyway.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2013)

Oman said:


> I played through all of ME3 on Insanity, but I didn't get the achievement.  Something might be messing with the metric.



That or you're over estimating the number of people who are willing to replay the game, and even more the people with the proper hand/eye coordination to finish ME3 on the hardest level.



> A significant part of that may be people who never even played ME1  and simply started at ME2 or ME3, or people who didn't import from ME1 for whatever reason.



Genesis DLC was free on PS3  I guess not enough people used it.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 24, 2013)

Insanity was a joke. At least ME1 insanity was a challenge (unless you went soldier) and ME2 insanity was broken but I only did one playthrough of ME3 and it was on insanity as engineer. Shepard becomes fucking goku by 3.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 24, 2013)

, like I said some pages back.

Also, there were some fun tidbits of info on twitter =) (+ that retrospective video *sheddingmanlytears*)


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Good lord the combat in 1 fucking sucks ass. BIG TIME.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Insanity was a joke. At least ME1 insanity was a challenge (unless you went soldier) and ME2 insanity was broken but I only did one playthrough of ME3 and it was on insanity as engineer. Shepard becomes fucking goku by 3.



Like I said, seriously overestimating the proportion of 'gamers' to 'people who played Mass Effect'


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2013)

ME1 Insanity was a challenge?  I'm not even a shooter and I had no problems with ME1 insanity.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 24, 2013)

ME 1's combat wasn't too tough but it was fairly annoying and long-winded. Not to mention that the inventory system- I was not a fan of it at all. I think ME2 had the best single player campaign; however, both ME sequels suffered from a lack of exploration. The first one's issue with exploration is that it felt monotonous and like a chore.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 24, 2013)

Haven’t played ME1 on the hardest difficulty yet. 

I imagine it will be difficult on some levels. Not throughout the whole game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

>Everyone says Vega sucks
>Third most-used character next to Liara and Garrus, over double that of Tali, Ashley, or Kaidan

And none of the games are really difficult on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 24, 2013)

Krory said:


> >Everyone says Vega sucks
> >Third most-used character next to Liara and Garrus, over double that of Tali, Ashley, or Kaidan
> 
> And none of the games are really difficult on the hardest difficulty.



I never disliked any of the squad members. 

I mostly used Javik and Tali in ME3. 

Combat in ME1 can be difficult. Especially when it comes to class, weapons, armor, etc.

But Im a soldier so it should be easier.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 25, 2013)

I am one of those who is bad at ME1 combat, I'm replaying it now as an Engineer and the best I can manage is to have to difficulty set to normal.
Surprised that only 4% completed ME3 in insanity however, I don't think those numbers are accurate TBH.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 25, 2013)

To be fair though Liara and James Slabbarrel are only popular because of how early you get them, Wrex is dead because a lot of people use default Shepard and Tali is the least popular alien because of how late you get her. 

Kaiden being less popular than Ashley is also because everyone plays maleshep. 

Still with statistics like these we deserved this shitty ending.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2013)

I've never played Mass Effect before, so I picked it up a few days ago. Been playing it on Veteran difficulty as FemShep as a Vanguard. Enjoying myself a lot, but the romance options are so far between a man who is as interesting as a brick wall, and a blue alien girl. Please tell me I get more options than this, Kaidan is unbearably boring, and the alien chick is a chick. 

Aside from that, I'm enjoying the game a ton. Just finished the Digsite and Feros. Off to some place called Virmisomething.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 25, 2013)

Virmire.  And are you skipping the sidequests?  If you just do the main quests, you actually miss out on a lot, and a few of those sidequests tie in to the later games if you import your saves.

And you get more romance options in later games.  In the first one, you only have two people you can romance.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2013)

No, been doing a bunch of them. Finished up all the ones I could find in the Citadel (which was fun to explore). Have done a few that randomly showed up when I was flying around. 

Thank god. I was worried Kaidan would be the only guy to choose from.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Virmire_ 



Ashley blew the fuck up.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 26, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Virmire_
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley blew the fuck up.






90% of posters in this thread seem to have done the same thing  And no need for the tags; we've all played the fuck out of ME1 at this point.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 26, 2013)

You killed Ashley, honestly I ditched Kaidan the second I got a new squad member and never looked back whereas I did occasionally use Ashley, when It came to between the two of them it wasn't really a choice. Wasn't a big loss either way.

I still find it laughable how bad fem shep default looks, it's like they spent all of one minutes in the character creature to produce her. Good thing I was pretty damn happy with the design of mine.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> 90% of posters in this thread seem to have done the same thing  And no need for the tags; we've all played the fuck out of ME1 at this point.



I haven't finished it. 



Spirit King said:


> You killed Ashley, honestly I ditched Kaidan the second I got a new squad member and never looked back whereas I did occasionally use Ashley, when It came to between the two of them it wasn't really a choice. Wasn't a big loss either way.
> 
> I still find it laughable how bad fem shep default looks, it's like they spent all of one minutes in the character creature to produce her. Good thing I was pretty damn happy with the design of mine.



Kaidan is boring as shit. But he's the only male romance choice I've got in this game so far. That and Ashley was getting a bit racist. I regret nothing.

Default femshep did look terrible. I googled a bit and used this.



Has settings for all 3 games, and now Shepard looks a lot better.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 26, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I haven't finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually spent a fair bit of time on my fem she which I rarely do in with character customization that's reasonably complicated. All the preset female sheps looked too old and weird so I had to mess around a lot  to make her look decent. Honestly made me mroe attached to character, than I otherwise would of been combined with the decent voice acting.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2013)

These renegade options are wonderful. 

Couldn't be mean to that fan on the Citadel though. Same with my crew. 

As a result, I've been racking up disgusting paragon points. Currently sitting at 75% renegade, 25% paragon. Going to do some sidequests, then off to Noveria.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 27, 2013)

Both the Earth background and the background where you were the Butcher of Torfan will give you extra bonuses to Renegade points.

The Spacer background and Hero of Elysium will give you extra bonuses to Paragon points.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 27, 2013)

Well shit. I'm an Earthborn War Hero.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did end up shooting that gang dude in the face, right in the middle of a bar. Even got congratulated for it.


----------



## FrayedThread (Mar 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> These renegade options are wonderful.
> 
> Couldn't be mean to that fan on the Citadel though. Same with my crew.


Same here. I'm actually quite fond of Conrad 


> As a result, I've been racking up disgusting paragon points. Currently sitting at 75% renegade, 25% paragon. Going to do some sidequests, then off to Noveria.


Every time I try to go renegade on a playthrough I end up with more paragon points.
I just can't


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

Renegade on ME3 is impossible. 

Just...impossible.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 27, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Renegade on ME3 is impossible.
> 
> Just...impossible.



Really? You want my save?


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 27, 2013)

Moral choice systems are pretty retarded in general.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

Shepard just goes full on evil by the third game. ME1 renegade shep was the best shep.


----------



## Wan (Mar 27, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Shepard just goes full on evil by the third game. ME1 renegade shep was the best shep.



And how's that?


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 27, 2013)

Cromer said:


> 90% of posters in this thread seem to have done the same thing  And no need for the tags; we've all played the fuck out of ME1 at this point.



I'm in the 10% that killed Kaiden then. I romanced Ashley then didn't return to her in 2 or 3 cause of Tali pek


----------



## Cromer (Mar 27, 2013)

ME1's renegade is just a jerk. ME2's renegade was also a jerk. Also a *total badass*.


----------



## EJ (Mar 27, 2013)

There should be a consequence for being a renegade Shepard.......


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 27, 2013)

Renagade ME1 Fem shep was awesome didn't go full renagade but Hale in ME1 really sold it. Despite saving the citadal the rengade option during that ending probably made me like the ending more. Pretty much came down to shep saying bitches please to the council you guys were almost wiped out by Sovereign without my intervention and there's a whole fleet of reapers, man I'm going to have sort out this shit myself while walking away.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally got around to playing the Citadel DLC. I just finished the first mission at the club with Brooks. Speaking of which, Brooks is fine as fuck.

Anyway, so what's the verdict on the DLC? Is it considered as good as Lair of the Shadow Broker?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2013)

LotSB is still tops, but man, Citadel runs it close.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2013)

Just stole back the Normandy, and saw the Captain punch that asshole ambassador in the face.

Off to the final battle!


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just stole back the Normandy, and saw the Captain punch that asshole ambassador in the face.
> 
> Off to the final battle!



You've still got quite a way to go yet


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2013)

SHIT I KNEW NOT TO TRUST BROOKS


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2013)

Cromer said:


> You've still got quite a way to go yet



What? There's more to this? B-but I had an epic escape from the Citadel...and the music was dramatic....and all that going rogue stuff....and the punching! 

Oh hell no. Saren is gonna invade the Citadel while I'm dicking around on Ilos, isn't he?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got done with the party. So many feels man.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Thoughts on Mass Effect 1_ 



Fucking called it. 

Just beat Mass Effect 1 for the first time. Slept with Kaidan, now regretting that. Going to dump him the first chance I get in ME2. That conversation with the Prothean AI was great. The music there made that scene feel really good. Did not see the Citadel relay thing coming. I mean, I thought it was weird they had a relay inside the lake area, but I didn't expect it to actually function. Didn't expect the cute little bug dudes to be mindless slaves. 

The battle with Saren was a bit of a letdown. I was expecting some one-on-one Spectre battle where we're hiding behind cover and shooting whenever we had a chance. Wasn't all bad though. Veteran mode was too easy, wish the harder difficulty modes were enabled by default. The only things that ever took me down were snipers and the rocket drones from the "bring down the sky" DLC. Never died again once I figured out that as a Vanguard, I should probably be using my abilities. 

Saved the Council, because how would it look if a human fleet just let them die? Sovereign getting taken down by the Normandy was pretty badass. The music during that scene was amazing. Made Captain Anderson the leader of the humans, because Udina was a useless prick this entire game, whereas Anderson put his career on the line to help me.

All in all, I loved this game. That ending made me feel like a hero. Like all of the stuff I had been doing up to that point mattered. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRxxNx3AOQg[/YOUTUBE]

One complaint though.

That fucking Keeper scanning sidequest. On one hand, it let me see how big the Citadel was, and let me discover some other sidequests. On the other hand...THAT FUCKING KEEPER THAT WAS HIDING IN THE WARDS ACCESS. TWO HOURS OF MY LIFE. Who would think to look there? I figured that was the place that the religious preaching alien was, not an entirely separate hallway.




Now onto ME2 and ME3. Already sunk a small fortune into buying the games and all the DLC. Hope the DLC isn't as disappoting (or as buggy) as Pinnacle Station.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2013)

>sleeping with Kaiden 

ew

As far as DLC goes, they're hit and miss. I'd say the hits outweigh the misses though. Lair of the Shadow Broker is a great DLC in ME2. I'd say all of ME3's DLCs are pretty good. The Citadel DLC has been one big feel so far.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> That fucking Keeper scanning sidequest. On one hand, it let me see how big the Citadel was, and let me discover some other sidequests. On the other hand...THAT FUCKING KEEPER THAT WAS HIDING IN THE WARDS ACCESS. TWO HOURS OF MY LIFE. Who would think to look there? I figured that was the place that the religious preaching alien was, not an entirely separate hallway.


Heh, I'm an old-school RPG player, finding all the keepers was second-nature.

The only one that gave me problems was the one at the Normandy's dock, I didn't look there because I didnt' want to leave without finding them all 



Patchouli said:


> Now onto ME2 and ME3. Already sunk a small fortune into buying the games and all the DLC. Hope the DLC isn't as disappoting (or as buggy) as Pinnacle Station.



ME1:
Bring Down the Sky was okay, fun if you liked driving the Mako around (I did but that seems to be a minority opinion).

Pinnacle Station was pretty worthless.

ME2:
"Normandy Crash Site" (um spoilers?  Sorry?) was pretty boring but gave a few warm fuzzies.  Was free with the game for me so I didnt' think much of it.

"Zaeed - The Price of Revenge" was okay as well, character has his good points but neither of the DLC characters are "real" characters.  His mission is mediocre at best.

"Firewalker Pack" was weak IMO.  New vehicle to play with which has some fun points but overall I didn't like it.

"Kasumi - Stolen Memory" other DLC character.  I preferred her mission of the two, but it's more RP less shooter so your mileage may vary.  I liked this character more but both have their good and bad points.

"Overlord" was pretty good and has some significant ramifications in ME3.

"Lair of the Shadow Broker" was very good, if you're going to get any get this.

"Arrival" was average.  Acts as a segue into ME3 so you might want to at least read spoilers for it if you don't get it.  Other than that it doesn't add much.

ME3:
"From Ashes" the DLC companion is VERY good to have and adds significant perspective to some missions (and he is a full companion unlike the ME2 DLC companions).

"Extended Cut" Haven't played this yet, can't comment.  Couldn't make things worse 

"Leviathan" adds some significant background information.  Has a similar feel to Kasumi's mission in that there's more to it than run-and-gun.

"Omega" is pure tangent.  If you like Omega station in ME2 you might want to get this to see how things resolve there.  I enjoyed it but it really feels like a tangent ("hey let's put the whole war on pause for a moment to go check out Omega!")  Kinda breaks immersion in that way.

"Citadel" is pure fan-content.  It's clearly written as a chance to connect with your team (new and old) one last time before the end of the series.  It has it's moments and probably worth it if you're a fan.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Now onto ME2 and ME3. Already sunk a small fortune into buying the games and all the DLC. Hope the DLC isn't as disappoting (or as buggy) as Pinnacle Station.



Nah, they really stepped their DLC game up in ME2. I mean, even Arrival was pretty good, and it was probably the worst of the lot.


----------



## Wan (Mar 29, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Nah, they really stepped their DLC game up in ME2. I mean, even Arrival was pretty good, and it was probably the worst of the lot.



Best part of Arrival was the music.

[YOUTUBE]BJe5VFd5yUg[/YOUTUBE]



And "Arrival" was more important to the story than "Overlord" or "Kasumi", at the very least.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "From Ashes" the DLC companion is VERY good to have and adds significant perspective to some missions (and he is a full companion unlike the ME2 DLC companions).


My only complaint with this DLC is that I didn't complete that gathering objective and now I have an achievement that I'll never be able to get unless I replay the game. 



> "Extended Cut" Haven't played this yet, can't comment.  Couldn't make things worse


It's not worth the time lol.



> "Leviathan" adds some significant background information.  Has a similar feel to Kasumi's mission in that there's more to it than run-and-gun.


I really liked this one, my favorite DLC since LotSB (although Citadel is quickly catching up). Dat water mission.



Oman said:


> Best part of Arrival was the music.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BJe5VFd5yUg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Yeah that was the best part. Overall it was pretty underwhelming though, especially after LotSB.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> My only complaint with this DLC is that I didn't complete that gathering objective and now I have an achievement that I'll never be able to get unless I replay the game.



Just start a new game for it, you don't need to finish a whole playthrough.  It opens up after Mars - probably won't take more than 30 minutes if you skip the cinematics.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 30, 2013)

Holy fuck I was stupid enough to do James pull up challenge. 20 minutes of pressing LT and RT watching the same stock pull up motions and I don't even get an achievement.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 30, 2013)

Just started Mass Effect 2. Going to take some time getting used to the weird shadows. I like being able to order my squad around with Q and E. Once I messed about with the ini files, I got rid of mouse acceleration and got the sensitivity just right. Was not expecting the game to start like that. Still don't trust Cerberus at all, but I do like my new ship.

Flew to the Citadel first. Ran into Kasumi. From there, I talked to the Council - who are a bunch of idiots. Sold a Krogan my pet fish, hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the ass. Currently looking for this Volus's credit chit. While running around, I came across that poor guy who was trying to get a refund. He's been at it for 2 years.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

lol Specialist Treynor comes over and helps herself to my hottub and i don't even get to oil her up? That's real gay Bioware.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

Finished all the Citadel DLC stuff. I'm overwhelmed with feels man. I'm gonna miss this so much. None of the future Mass Effects will ever be as good as this first trilogy.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Finished all the Citadel DLC stuff. I'm overwhelmed with feels man. I'm gonna miss this so much. None of the future Mass Effects will ever be as good as this first trilogy.



I certainly hope you're wrong, but I fear you're right.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

I sort of wish I was wrong too, but we all know it's true. EA has fucked up Bioware. Even so, it's just as well. It's hard to catch lightning in a bottle twice. 

ME will probably become the next Assassin's Creed, but at least we can always look at this first trilogy fondly. For me, I'll just look at the property like it ended at ME3.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

Anybody know the name of the BGM Liara was playing on the piano?


----------



## Wan (Mar 31, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Anybody know the name of the BGM Liara was playing on the piano?



"Vigil", the music that plays on ME1' s main menu and during the revelation on Ilos.

[YOUTUBE]w097Q0fZE-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't realize it was that. Thanks.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got back from Omega. Got the salarian doctor onto my team. I may just be in love with my new crew. The Scottish engineer is funny, as is my new  doctor. Hitting on Jacob at every possible turn, with mixed results. Almost 100% certain he's got someone else and this relationship isn't going to go anywhere.

Still looking for Garrus, since he was my best squad-mate. Don't see any option to find him on the new galactic map, so I figure he's not obtainable right now. In the meantime, I'm gonna go back to Omega and try to find this Archangel person, since he sounds like ME's Han Solo.


----------



## Wan (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh you can't be serious...


*Spoiler*: _PATCHOULI DO NOT READ. SERIOUSLY._ 



ARCHANGEL IS GARRUS.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2013)

Well that was unexpected.


----------



## Wan (Mar 31, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Well that was unexpected.



Archangel?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 31, 2013)

Garrus Solo is now a part of my team. We have matching face scars.


----------



## Wan (Mar 31, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Garrus Solo is now a part of my team. We have matching face scars.



Your last post was so ironic. "Hmm, can't seem to find Garrus.  Oh well, I'll go check out this Archangel guy." 
.  But Garrus Brokarian comes close.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 1, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just got back from Omega. Got the salarian doctor onto my team. I may just be in love with my new crew. The Scottish engineer is funny, as is my new  doctor. Hitting on Jacob at every possible turn, with mixed results. Almost 100% certain he's got someone else and this relationship isn't going to go anywhere.
> 
> Still looking for Garrus, since he was my best squad-mate. Don't see any option to find him on the new galactic map, so I figure he's not obtainable right now. In the meantime, I'm gonna go back to Omega and try to find this Archangel person, since he sounds like ME's Han Solo.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah, I do love my ME2 squad 
I'm replaying it right now, doing a mostly paragon run for once.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Holy fuck I was stupid enough to do James pull up challenge. 20 minutes of pressing LT and RT watching the same stock pull up motions and I don't even get an achievement.



Haha, wanna do that with a Shepard as well. Hope his comment is worth doing it, though  (and no, don't tell me what he says, only if it's worth it ).



Patchouli said:


> Just started Mass Effect 2. Going to take some time getting used to the weird shadows. I like being able to order my squad around with Q and E. Once I messed about with the ini files, I got rid of mouse acceleration and got the sensitivity just right. Was not expecting the game to start like that. Still don't trust Cerberus at all, but I do like my new ship.
> 
> Flew to the Citadel first. Ran into Kasumi. From there, I talked to the Council - who are a bunch of idiots. Sold a Krogan my pet fish, hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the ass. Currently looking for this Volus's credit chit. While running around, I came across that poor guy who was trying to get a refund. He's been at it for 2 years.



Have fun man, have fun! I still have many playthroughs planned out, but too much to do (and other games to try out!). Can't wait to do a full 1-3 playthrough, though!


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm planning on doing a 1-3 sit down play through one of these days...might not be for a few years though 

I'm going Infiltrator next time and smexing Liara.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah I'm planning on doing a 1-3 sit down play through one of these days...might not be for a few years though
> 
> I'm going Infiltrator next time and smexing Liara.



Thing is, there are so many combinations I don't have, for example I only have one Spacer-Shep. And I haven't played most of the classes in ME1. But for the 1-3 playthroughs I'll only play ME1 once, since I don't necessarily have to get to level 60.


----------



## Wan (Apr 2, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Thing is, there are so many combinations I don't have, for example I only have one Spacer-Shep. And I haven't played most of the classes in ME1. But for the 1-3 playthroughs I'll only play ME1 once, since I don't necessarily have to get to level 60.



Level 60 is the way to go brah.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 2, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Thing is, there are so many combinations I don't have, for example I only have one Spacer-Shep. And I haven't played most of the classes in ME1. But for the 1-3 playthroughs I'll only play ME1 once, since I don't necessarily have to get to level 60.


I'm not playing any of them multiple times, just going straight through all of them as a cohesive story. Really looking forward to doing Infiltrator, they're armors look cool as fuck.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 3, 2013)

I always wondered how the destruction of Citadel shit goes down. I mean does Udina actually betray the council to cerberus if he pretty much is the council, and some of the stuff in Mass effect 2.

Anyway just finished the trilogy for the first time. ending wasn't _ that _ bad. Shepard survives (the sly dog she is) Galaxy rebuilds.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Though EDI seemed to have died in my ending. Sure some of the mechanics of the ending were a bit bullshitty and I went through extended cut in my first playthrough. Probably prepared myself for the worst and didn't come out too dissapointed. 

Kinda funny how none of post game gameplay continues from the shepard survives ending. Probably because she "dies" in the others.




All in all probably enjoyed 3 more than 2, The scale was larger (sorta missed how the overall consequences of 2 weren't particularily galaxy changing) the combat was a lot better, and taking down those Reapers was damn satisfying.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 3, 2013)

I love ME 3 but something about ME 2..... Was just epic.. dont really know.


----------



## Jena (Apr 3, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Anyway just finished the trilogy for the first time. ending wasn't _ that _ bad. Shepard survives (the sly dog she is) Galaxy rebuilds.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





You got the extended cut endings, though. The original endings were so much worse.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 3, 2013)

Oman said:


> Level 60 is the way to go brah.



Not if you still have around 20 playthroughs to do  (in total, with ME3 playthroughs I still have to do...).
Will have fun for a long time with the ME series.



Suzuku said:


> I'm not playing any of them multiple times, just going straight through all of them as a cohesive story. Really looking forward to doing Infiltrator, they're armors look cool as fuck.



Yeah, that's my plan for my future Sheps. Will be doing everything but Soldier and Vanguard, since they're the only I've already played as in ME1.



Spirit King said:


> I always wondered how the destruction of Citadel shit goes down. I mean does Udina actually betray the council to cerberus if he pretty much is the council, and some of the stuff in Mass effect 2.
> 
> Anyway just finished the trilogy for the first time. ending wasn't _ that _ bad. Shepard survives (the sly dog she is) Galaxy rebuilds.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How is he pretty much the Council? Ther are always three other councilors there...or did I misunderstand what you wanted to say?
And there's no post-ending gameplay because they said it's up to the player to decide if it was his last breath or if he survived. But I think the file is even named Shpeardlives or something, so he's probably alive. They just wanted the trilogy to end with...well, the end 



Jena said:


> You got the extended cut endings, though. The original endings were so much worse.



True that. We still got the brat, but at least we have more info about what happened. That was sorely needed.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 3, 2013)

I only played the ending with the Extended Cut.
Out of frustration I shot the star brat, therefore unintentionally triggering the Refusal ending.
I had to replay the last part of the game again.


----------



## Muk (Apr 3, 2013)

the only ending i like is the one where i shoot the star child xD and tell him to fuck off xD

don't see any of the other ones as good endings. if they'd let us find that super weapon that was hinted at in ME2 i'd totally see us winning the war.

but no they had to use some deus ex mechanic to 'fix' the world


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 3, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I love ME 3 but something about ME 2..... Was just epic.. dont really know.


Probably because what you do throughout the game actually effects the ending and you feel like an actual commander since you can give out actual orders. 



Muk said:


> the only ending i like is the one where i shoot the star child xD and tell him to fuck off xD
> 
> don't see any of the other ones as good endings. if they'd let us find that super weapon that was hinted at in ME2 i'd totally see us winning the war.
> 
> but no they had to use some deus ex mechanic to 'fix' the world


I like the true end where you kill the Reapers and all synthetic life. Shepard breathing at the end just feels like an actual ending.


----------



## Jena (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Wan (Apr 3, 2013)

Muk said:


> the only ending i like is the one where i shoot the star child xD and tell him to fuck off xD
> 
> don't see any of the other ones as good endings. if they'd let us find that super weapon that was hinted at in ME2 i'd totally see us winning the war.
> 
> but no they had to use some deus ex mechanic to 'fix' the world



What, the gun that killed the derelict Reaper in ME2?  How would that help things?  It's a big gun that can only shoot a single target at a time.  You maybe kill some Reapers before they find you and take out the gun.  The race that used the gun died itself, after all.  A bomb type of weapon stood a much better chance at wiping out the hundreds or thousands of Reapers than a gun would.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 4, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Not if you still have around 20 playthroughs to do  (in total, with ME3 playthroughs I still have to do...).
> Will have fun for a long time with the ME series.
> 
> 
> ...



What I mean is that mass effect 1 ends with pretty much just him and Anderson if the council dies and you can ask him to pretty much run the show with humanity leading the council. Not knowing how anything of that playthrough conspires in Mass effect 2, I'm wondering if Udina still betrays the council to cerberus  despite in mass effect 1 it being implied that if the council dies humanity pretty much runs the show.



Suzuku said:


> Probably because what you do throughout the game actually effects the ending and you feel like an actual commander since you can give out actual orders.
> 
> 
> I like the true end where you kill the Reapers and all synthetic life. Shepard breathing at the end just feels like an actual ending.



Technically what you do in mass effect 3 does effect the ending as does what you do in the rest of the series. It's just represented in that lovely numerical form called war assets, pretty much just decreases casualties from the endings and unlocks synthesis, determining whether Shepard dies or not and still pretty much needs multiplayer to get the most out of it.

Mass effect 2 was great but coming pretty much directly from ME1 it felt like one big side mission. I mean the collectors were a threat but nobody aside from humans, and even most humans themselves didn't give much shit about them.  They were pretty much one of reapers plans whereas in mass effect 3 there were several. That and fact you randomly died got brought back and most of missions weren't particularily linked aside from getting crew mates and the combat. 

Where it all came together in the suicide mission was amazing and probably one of the best points in the series if not the best. I still felt like why aren't we directly preparing for the reapers in this game or at least some of the races somewhere. Should have at least fought an actual completed reaper in that game I just felt. I mean in Mass effect 1 you prevented and delayed galactic anahilation and saved the council. Mass effect 2 you defeated some race most people didn't even believe existed.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 5, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> What I mean is that mass effect 1 ends with pretty much just him and Anderson if the council dies and you can ask him to pretty much run the show with humanity leading the council. Not knowing how anything of that playthrough conspires in Mass effect 2, I'm wondering if Udina still betrays the council to cerberus  despite in mass effect 1 it being implied that if the council dies humanity pretty much runs the show.



That seems to have retconned, since there's never a human-only council, no matter how renegade you were. Or a "human lead" council for one. 



Spirit King said:


> Technically what you do in mass effect 3 does effect the ending as does what you do in the rest of the series. It's just represented in that lovely numerical form called war assets, pretty much just decreases casualties from the endings and unlocks synthesis, determining whether Shepard dies or not and still pretty much needs multiplayer to get the most out of it.
> 
> Mass effect 2 was great but coming pretty much directly from ME1 it felt like one big side mission. I mean the collectors were a threat but nobody aside from humans, and even most humans themselves didn't give much shit about them.  They were pretty much one of reapers plans whereas in mass effect 3 there were several. That and fact you randomly died got brought back and most of missions weren't particularily linked aside from getting crew mates and the combat.
> 
> Where it all came together in the suicide mission was amazing and probably one of the best points in the series if not the best. I still felt like why aren't we directly preparing for the reapers in this game or at least some of the races somewhere. Should have at least fought an actual completed reaper in that game I just felt. I mean in Mass effect 1 you prevented and delayed galactic anahilation and saved the council. Mass effect 2 you defeated some race most people didn't even believe existed.



The problem is they didn't really show those assets and also I would have loved a Suicide Mission-like mechanism for the last mission on Earth. That would have been epic.


----------



## Wan (Apr 5, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> What I mean is that mass effect 1 ends with pretty much just him and Anderson if the council dies and you can ask him to pretty much run the show with humanity leading the council. Not knowing how anything of that playthrough conspires in Mass effect 2, I'm wondering if Udina still betrays the council to cerberus  despite in mass effect 1 it being implied that if the council dies humanity pretty much runs the show.



Udina talks big about taking over the council if you chose the renegade ending of ME1 but it's really just talk.  Each Council race still has more dreadnoughts than the Alliance -- the turians specifically have 39 dreadnoughts as of Mass Effect 2 while the Alliance has 8.  Shaking up the Council was a way for the Alliance to gain some more influence but there's really no way that the Alliance was "running the show".


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Thoughts on Mass Effect 2 so far_ 



Is nobody in the galaxy going to explain to me why I suddenly have to care about ammo? I loved that unlimited ammo system from the first game since it made me feel like I was in the future. Now I have to manage ammo, which isn't even a challenge. There's stockpiles of it every 10 feet, so there's no need to worry about running out. It just feels like they tried to shoehorn this feature in last minute, when there was really no need to.

Did the Kasumi and Zaeed quests to make them loyal. Opted to let the researchers burn alive, because I could care less about them. Did all the Geth sidequests I could do, which lead me to find some giant silver sphere thing. Hopefully that gets touched upon later in the game, or in the next one. I love my new flying vehicle. That tank from the first game can go fuck itself. No more constant rock climbing.

Currently on a sidequest to get to this VI/human hybrid thing. Not sure what to expect.

The upgrade system is entertaining me. Hopefully upgrading my ship actually does something, because scanning these planets is tedious work. But if it does pay off, I'll probably not mind the time spent scanning.

I love my crew, but the story right now just feels so bad. Hopefully it picks up after my whole team is assembled.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 6, 2013)

Think there no need for spoiler anymore....or is it?



Patchouli said:


> Is nobody in the galaxy going to explain to me why I suddenly have to care about ammo? I loved that unlimited ammo system from the first game since it made me feel like I was in the future. Now I have to manage ammo, which isn't even a challenge. There's stockpiles of it every 10 feet, so there's no need to worry about running out. It just feels like they tried to shoehorn this feature in last minute, when there was really no need to.



I think it's explained in the codex. The in-universe explanation is that the Geth re-introduced ammo, because it's more effective....



Patchouli said:


> Did the Kasumi and Zaeed quests to make them loyal. Opted to let the researchers burn alive, because I could care less about them. Did all the Geth sidequests I could do, which lead me to find some giant silver sphere thing. Hopefully that gets touched upon later in the game, or in the next one. I love my new flying vehicle. That tank from the first game can go fuck itself. No more constant rock climbing.



Yeah well, that flying vehicle is sadly available only for that one mission, IIRC. And it's like it's made out of paper -.-"
Don't get your hopes up with that sphere, though.... (if you mean the one included in the Firewalker pack)



Patchouli said:


> Currently on a sidequest to get to this VI/human hybrid thing. Not sure what to expect.



Mission is interesting. Scenery is beautiful =)



Patchouli said:


> The upgrade system is entertaining me. Hopefully upgrading my ship actually does something, because scanning these planets is tedious work. But if it does pay off, I'll probably not mind the time spent scanning.



It will pay off, believe me! So get all the upgrades you can get!



Patchouli said:


> I love my crew, but the story right now just feels so bad. Hopefully it picks up after my whole team is assembled.



Well, I didn't think so, really. It's just that it's more or less about getting the people need for the last mission. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2013)

^ It's not ammo.  You still have infinite ammo (except for heavy weapons).  The in-universe story is replicable heat-sinks are much faster than the wait-and-cool-down ones and thus keep soldiers in combat longer.

It's lampshaded a couple times though


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2013)

Muk said:


> the only ending i like is the one where i shoot the star child xD and tell him to fuck off xD
> 
> don't see any of the other ones as good endings. if they'd let us find that super weapon that was hinted at in ME2 i'd totally see us winning the war.
> 
> but no they had to use some deus ex mechanic to 'fix' the world



I know what you mean. I was very excited about the prospect of using that weapon.



Oman said:


> What, the gun that killed the derelict Reaper in ME2?  How would that help things?  It's a big gun that can only shoot a single target at a time.  You maybe kill some Reapers before they find you and take out the gun.  The race that used the gun died itself, after all.  A bomb type of weapon stood a much better chance at wiping out the hundreds or thousands of Reapers than a gun would.



Well, given no one knew how the hell the Crucible was supposed to work to start with and they still went along even when the Protheans were wiped out, having a back up plan of a giant gun wasn't that much of a stretch. Their whole plan was something like this:

1- Get Crucible plans
2- Build Crucible
3- Find "Catalyst"
4- Activate Crucible
5- ????
6- Profit

Plot wise, it was stupid. Very stupid. 

After learning the RGB endings, the crucible and Starbrat , I was planning to run a tabletop RP for my friends that would lead them to find a working version of that "Klendagon weapon". They would have reverse engineered the weapon with the help of the Quarians and Geth to adapt it to ships and rain death over Reapers. There would have been an legendary galaxy wide chase, the Reapers coming in droves to try to destroy your upgraded fleet. You would be always on the run, applying space-guerrilla tactics, giving the Alliance enough time to get their shit together and destroy ground Reapers.


----------



## Wan (Apr 6, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I know what you mean. I was very excited about the prospect of using that weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Crucible was something of a shot in the dark.  But it was at least some hope.  Much of ME3 is spent trying to figure out just what the Crucible does, because it's the only option.

As for the Klendagon weapon, there really wasn't anything to reverse engineer in the first place.  It was just a mass accelerator, no different in principle than the weapons on the Council races' ships already.  It still would have the same limitations as any mass accelerator weapon -- namely, you need a huge rail and power source for it, you can't simply "upgrade the fleet" with it.  Dreadnoughts already were the biggest mobile mass accelerators the Council races could make with any sort of practicality.  Trying to rebuild the Klendagon weapon would have probably have consumed just as much resources as the Crucible, they would only have been able to build one, and the moment it's used you have one dead Reaper and a huge "Kill us!" sign pointing over you for the rest of the Reapers to see.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 7, 2013)

Just finished that side-mission with the hybrid VI/human.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y37Lohpm1UE[/YOUTUBE]

Most feels I've had in this game so far. Couldn't bring myself to go full-on renegade here. Even used one of the paragon actions when it popped up.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 7, 2013)

Overlord creeped me out. 
Having David's face pop up everywhere on the walls etc... 
I haven't seen anyone who's said they've gone renegade for that mission, it's just got a huge feeling of "wrong".


----------



## EJ (Apr 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just finished that side-mission with the hybrid VI/human.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y37Lohpm1UE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Most feels I've had in this game so far. Couldn't bring myself to go full-on renegade here. Even used one of the paragon actions when it popped up.



What fucked up soul wouldn't rescue him?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 7, 2013)

Flow said:


> What fucked up soul wouldn't rescue him?



You might not wanna look my way...


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 7, 2013)

Been busy playing ME2 like a madman today.


Recruited Grunt, opened his tube.
Went to the world where the Collectors were invading, met Kaidan, his whining irritated me. Not only sounds like a teenager who gargled sulfuric acid, but acts like one as well.
Went to that Geth world and recruited Tali.
Visited the crash site where Jacob's dad was. Went full renegade here. Jacob was surprisingly okay about the whole ordeal afterwards.
Visited Liara, going to work on recruiting her later.
Recruited Thane. Got to push a guy out a skyscraper window, punched a salarian.

Going to Tuchanka next to figure out why Grunt is so angry.

Bit confused about my fan from ME1 though. I ran into him on Ilium, but he claims I put a gun in his face? I did no such thing. 



FrayedThread said:


> Overlord creeped me out.
> Having David's face pop up everywhere on the walls etc...
> I haven't seen anyone who's said they've gone renegade for that mission, it's just got a huge feeling of "wrong".



I hated the mission portion of it. The face and noises scared the hell out of me, to the point I wanted to quit and play a different mission. But I stuck through it, because I wanted to kill that VI for putting me through all those jump-scares.

Then I got to the part where David shows you what happened.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 7, 2013)

If you're a douche to the fan the game assumes you put a gun up to his face even if you didn't do it.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 7, 2013)

I was really nice to him though. Told him to go home and be a family man. Even trained up my paragon skill to use the vile paragon option.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ It's not ammo.  You still have infinite ammo (except for heavy weapons).  The in-universe story is replicable heat-sinks are much faster than the wait-and-cool-down ones and thus keep soldiers in combat longer.
> 
> It's lampshaded a couple times though



Oh yeah, that. Doesn't really change anything mechanics-wise, really...
But yeah, I think there really were some in-game jokes about this.




Awesome said:


> If *you're a douche* to the fan the game assumes you put a gun up to his face even if you didn't do it.



If you're a real douche, then you end up doing just that  I think you can just tell him to piss off as well, though.
But it's better like this, there's a fan made fix for this, but that's worse because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard gets slapped by the owner of the bar and you can't even punch her back 


.



Patchouli said:


> I was really nice to him though. Told him to go home and be a family man. Even trained up my paragon skill to use the vile paragon option.



Don't worry, it'll be addressed in ME3


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Went to the world where the Collectors were invading, met Kaidan, his whining irritated me. Not only sounds like a teenager who gargled sulfuric acid, but acts like one as well.



I romanced him in my current playthrough so my reaction was;

_come back here_


> Recruited Thane. *Got to push a guy out a skyscraper window*, punched a salarian.


Always  I love Thane, too. One of my favourites.


> I hated the mission portion of it. The face and noises scared the hell out of me, to the point I wanted to quit and play a different mission. But I stuck through it, because I wanted to kill that VI for putting me through all those jump-scares.
> 
> Then I got to the part where David shows you what happened.


I found the Geth ship & the part where you start to "relive" David's memories to be the creepiest part.
I was also trying to figure out what he was saying when the face kept appearing but I was never sure, so when I heard it clearly for the first time I was shocked.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 7, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> Overlord creeped me out.
> Having David's face pop up everywhere on the walls etc...
> I haven't seen anyone who's said they've gone renegade for that mission, it's just got a huge feeling of "wrong".





Patchouli said:


> I hated the mission portion of it. The face and noises scared the hell out of me, to the point I wanted to quit and play a different mission. But I stuck through it, because I wanted to kill that VI for putting me through all those jump-scares.
> 
> Then I got to the part where David shows you what happened.



Super happy to hear that other people felt this way about that mission. That mission was a perfect blend of jump and psychological scares. Him screaming at me made me jump a few times, but being on that geth ship creeped me the fuck out. The camera's following your every move, that face staring at you all over the place, watching doors being locked and unlocked to funnel you down a certain path, man, shit was scarier than most "survival-horror" games these days.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Went to Tuchanka, killed a Thresher Maw and helped Grunt join a clan. 
Found the scientist that was working on the genophage. Talked Mordin into saving the data, all the while chewing him out at every turn for his work on the genophage. Hoping he cures it, because Krogan are cool. 
Went to the Collector ship. 
Hate the illusive man. Going to collect all team members and loyal them all up before proceeding with main mission. I want all the ship upgrades I can get.

Now I'm on my way to Garrus's loyalty mission. (About time they gave me this.)



BlueDemon said:


> Don't worry, it'll be addressed in ME3



I'm calling it now. The wife leaves him, and I have to cheer him up/beat him down. 



FrayedThread said:


> I romanced him in my current playthrough so my reaction was;
> 
> _come back here_
> 
> ...



I romanced Kaidan in the first game. Going to cheat on him the first chance I get. Here's to hoping he becomes a super-villain.



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Super happy to hear that other people felt this way about that mission. That mission was a perfect blend of jump and psychological scares. Him screaming at me made me jump a few times, but being on that geth ship creeped me the fuck out. The camera's following your every move, that face staring at you all over the place, watching doors being locked and unlocked to funnel you down a certain path, man, shit was scarier than most "survival-horror" games these days.



The geth ship was the most terrifying part. So quiet and empty...then out of nowhere David yells at you. Shot every camera I saw. The herding bit was ominous as well.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 8, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Went to Tuchanka, killed a Thresher Maw and helped Grunt join a clan.
> Found the scientist that was working on the genophage. Talked Mordin into saving the data, all the while chewing him out at every turn for his work on the genophage. Hoping he cures it, because Krogan are cool.
> Went to the Collector ship.
> Hate the illusive man. Going to collect all team members and loyal them all up before proceeding with main mission. I want all the ship upgrades I can get.
> ...



Word of advice get your renegade level maxed out as soon as possible if you haven't already there's a morality persuasion check coming up which will be quite annoying if you don't have it maxed out.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

I already ran into a point where my renegade option was grayed out. Since then, I've been doing everything I can to avoid paragon points.


Finished up Garrus's loyalty mission.
Finished up Thane's loyaly mission, shot the hostage myself. 
Starting a relationship with Garrus. 2 minutes in and it's already better than the Kaidan path. The puns. 
Mordin sang for me. 

Going to do the Tali loyalty mission next.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 8, 2013)

I just love reading Patchouli's path through ME. Refreshing the game for me again.


And I may the only person who enjoyed Overlord more than LotSB


----------



## Wan (Apr 8, 2013)

Indeed, it's fun watching Patchouli essentially blog his playthrough of the ME trilogy.  Keep it up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2013)

Garrus' mission was much more fun as a paragon.


*click* Quit *click* walking *click* around *click* you *click* asshole!
(*click* *click* *click*)


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, just did a ton.


Mordin gave me the birds and the bees talk. 
Did Tali's loyalty mission. All renegade at every opportunity. Did not disclose the info about her father. Got an email from one of the admirals that tells me this choice is going to bite me in the ass.
Recruited the justicar. Character is boring so far, will probably never use.
Did Cerberus girl's loyalty mission. Let her shoot her friend. Probably never going to use her either.
Did Liara's mission...which turned out to be the DLC I bought. 4 hours of nonstop fighting. Thoroughly enjoyed the fight with the spectre, that's what the Saren fight should have been. I hated the ship the shadow broker was in. I was running on the surface and fighting guards for nearly an hour. Shadow broker fight was fun. Only one small complaint..._I did that mission thinking I was going to recruit Liara. Where am I going to find someone to fill that last spot?! _ 

Guess I'll do Jack's loyalty mission next. 



Cromer said:


> I just love reading Patchouli's path through ME. Refreshing the game for me again.
> 
> 
> And I may the only person who enjoyed Overlord more than LotSB





Oman said:


> Indeed, it's fun watching Patchouli essentially blog his playthrough of the ME trilogy.  Keep it up!



Glad you both enjoy this. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Garrus' mission was much more fun as a paragon.
> 
> 
> *click* Quit *click* walking *click* around *click* you *click* asshole!
> (*click* *click* *click*)



I can picture that. But I couldn't do that to Garrus, just let him take the shot right off. Gotta love how the guy says, "Oh shit." and then proceeds to walk away. Probably could have made it if he ran.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry for the double-post, but I did Samara's mission instead. 

Let's just say, Samara is no longer part of the crew.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 8, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but I did Samara's mission instead.
> 
> Let's just say, Samara is no longer part of the crew.



:rofl


Watch out for the non-standard game overs


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2013)

Flow said:


> What fucked up soul wouldn't rescue him?



That whole mission 

I couldn't very well not let him go since I have an autistic brother of my own 


Also his scene in ME3 was heartwarming


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> _I did that mission thinking I was going to recruit Liara. Where am I going to find someone to fill that last spot?! _


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh god it's going to be Kaidan, isn't it?

This is going to be real awkward.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 8, 2013)

The missing squad member is quite unexpected, I'll just say


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Oh god it's going to be Kaidan, isn't it?
> 
> This is going to be real awkward.


Male Shepards get female Shepard, and vise versa.

Seems Cerberus was busy.  And kinky.

(j/k, or am I?)


----------



## Wan (Apr 8, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but I did Samara's mission instead.
> 
> Let's just say, Samara is no longer part of the crew.



So, you practically let a succubus aboard the ship, who openly wants to drain the life out of anyone interesting she comes across, who you have no reason to trust, instead of the honor-bound warrior who swore allegiance to you according to her Code which you've already seen she will follow to the letter in any situation?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2013)

Renegade-path Samara's fun, she's sworn to obey you but hates you and wants to kill you


----------



## Cromer (Apr 8, 2013)

Oman said:


> So, you practically let a succubus aboard the ship, who openly wants to drain the life out of anyone interesting she comes across, who you have no reason to trust, instead of the honor-bound warrior who swore allegiance to you according to her Code which you've already seen she will follow to the letter in any situation?



Eh, Renegade Shep is pretty much evil. Play that evilness to the hilt, I say!


----------



## Wan (Apr 8, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Eh, Renegade Shep is pretty much evil. Play that evilness to the hilt, I say!



Keywords:  "drain the life out of _anyone_ interesting", and "you have no reason to trust".  Bringing Morinth on board is about as "evil" as going to sleep while letting an escaped murder convict hold a gun to your head.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2013)

I did Paragon throughout all three games. Only Renegade I did was that glitch on Noveria  and beating the shit out of that official during Thane’s Loyalty mission.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 9, 2013)

Oman said:


> So, you practically let a succubus aboard the ship, who openly wants to drain the life out of anyone interesting she comes across, who you have no reason to trust, instead of the honor-bound warrior who swore allegiance to you according to her Code which you've already seen she will follow to the letter in any situation?



Certainly brought my renegade score back up to where I like to see it. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Renegade-path Samara's fun, she's sworn to obey you but hates you and wants to kill you



That would have been fun too.



Oman said:


> Keywords:  "drain the life out of _anyone_ interesting", and "you have no reason to trust".  Bringing Morinth on board is about as "evil" as going to sleep while letting an escaped murder convict hold a gun to your head.



To be fair, I've got an escaped murderer convict hanging out in the lowest part of my ship. Bringing aboard a succubus I felt bad for seemed better than keeping aboard the mother that wanted to kill her daughter for having a birth defect.



MCTDread said:


> I did Paragon throughout all three games. Only Renegade I did was that glitch on Noveria  and beating the shit out of that official during Thane?s Loyalty mission.



I'm going to do a second playthrough after I'm done with this first one. Going to go male shep paragon, undecided class, on hardcore.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 9, 2013)

Completed Jack's loyalty mission, had her shoot the survivor. My renegade bar is full now.

Something does not feel right about this Reaper mission. I'm 30 hours in, finished up getting every character but that last spot. Finished up all loyalty missions. There's nothing that doesn't point to me being at the end.

That Reaper mission may end up being the last, so I'm going to avoid it while I finish up assignments. Been thinking about who would fill that last spot, and I'm pretty sure it's EDI. She'd be unexpected. That and the only room left locked on the ship is the AI Core. Have a feeling she'll find a way to get a body. Maybe Matrix style.

Edit: To avoid triple posting...

Just discovered an anomaly mission. Nope. I'm sticking to the sidequests I find in cities. Shepard don't got time to 100% things. There's a galaxy to save. 

Another edit: Just finished up the Arrival DLC. The batarians are gonna be pissed. That's all for the DLC content. Got everybody but the last spot and have them all loyal. Ran through Omega, Ilium, and the Citadel looking for last-minute sidequests, but found none. Assignment log is all empty now.

Heading in to get that Reaper IFF.


----------



## Wan (Apr 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> To be fair,* I've got an escaped murderer convict hanging out in the lowest part of my ship.* Bringing aboard a succubus I felt bad for seemed better than keeping aboard the mother that wanted to kill her daughter for having a birth defect.



Fair point.  Still, if you had a non-murder convict with the same potential as Jack, and had to choose between the two, wouldn't the smarter thing be to recruit that person over Jack?

That's a misrepresentation of what Samara does, though.  She doesn't want to kill Morinth for having a birth defect, but for what Morinth chose to do because of that birth defect.  If you talk to Samara more she reveals that she has two other daughters, who are also Ardat-Yakshi.  When it was discovered that her three daughters had the condition, the other two agreed to live peacefully in seclusion, according to the law I might add.  Morinth chose to run away and live a lifestyle which by its nature involved becoming a serial killer.  Samara took it as her responsibility to bring Morinth back or kill her if she wouldn't.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 9, 2013)

So. 

That just happened.


Boarded the Reaper, loved the music, easy fights due to my shockwave ability.
Got Legion and activated him.
Did his...I assume loyalty mission? Rewrote the virus.
Went into captains cabin, saw my fish has died. Tried to open up galaxy map to fly to the Citadel to buy new fish. Accidentally initiated a story event.
THEY'RE EVERYWHERE. RUN JOKER, RUN BUDDY! 

Heading through Omega 4 relay to get my crew back. If it comes down to a choice of which crew member I need to save, Donnely is my choice.



Oman said:


> Fair point.  Still, if you had a non-murder convict with the same potential as Jack, and had to choose between the two, wouldn't the smarter thing be to recruit that person over Jack?
> 
> That's a misrepresentation of what Samara does, though.  She doesn't want to kill Morinth for having a birth defect, but for what Morinth chose to do because of that birth defect.  If you talk to Samara more she reveals that she has two other daughters



Stopped reading due to potential spoilers!


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> So.
> 
> That just happened.
> 
> ...



Yeah, don't read it if you'd like to do another playthrough, maybe Paragon this time


----------



## Wan (Apr 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> So.
> 
> That just happened.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]yZJZKk6dj8k[/YOUTUBE]

Yep, one of the better tracks from ME2.  The Reaper Derelict mission is one of the hardest missions when you're playing on Insanity.  On Insanity, every enemy gets a layer of Barrier, Armor, or Shields, and Husks get a layer of Armor.  Shockwave (or any telekinetic biotic power -- Throw, Pull, Singularity, etc.) won't work on them until you bring down their Armor.  So you've got swarms of armored Husks flushing you out of cover, and Scions dealing quickly lethal damage that you need to be _in_ cover to really stand a chance of surviving.  Awful.

But anyways, what do you think of your last squad member?  Not quite what you were expecting, huh?



> Stopped reading due to potential spoilers!



Well...I didn't think it was very spoilerish.  It's information you would have gotten just by talking to Samara, who is now dead.  It doesn't give away future events or anything.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 9, 2013)

Uuugggh Derelict Reaper on Insanity as an engineer was a pain in the ass. 
Grunt's good for taking down the husks though.

I've finished ME2 again so I'll be starting ME3 tomorrow, got the Citadel DLC today so I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 9, 2013)

Just beat Mass Effect 2 for the first time.


Garrus romance is best romance.
Jumped through Omega 4 relay, ship upgrades paid off, didn't get blown to hell.
Sent Legion in through an air vent since he's probably better than anyone on my team with tech.
Made Garrus the leader of Team Jalapeno, due to his previous experience leading a mercenary group.
Made Morinth my Biotic shield, since she held her own against Samara.
Garrus continued to lead his team valiantly.
Found my crew and saved them, sent Mordin to escort them home. Figured as a scientist, he'd be able to tell me what went wrong if something went wrong with them.
Told the team to hold the line.
Fought the silliest looking boss ever. It would have been intimidating if it were a normal shaped reaper, but that was just silly. 
Opted to let the base survive. I don't trust the Illusive Man, nor do I like him. But I figure, if he betrays me (99% sure he will), I can steal it back anyways. If he doesn't, well that Arrival mission confirmed a Reaper invasion is on the way. New tech would be helpful.
Ran around my ship after the credits, none of my crew seems happy about my decision to give Cerberus the collector ship. Can't blame them. But these guys need to learn to trust me. 
Somewhere, Kaidan is weeping alone, knowing Shepard got the Turian D.

Overall, I liked this game. Going to start Mass Effect 3 tomorrow. 



BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, don't read it if you'd like to do another playthrough, maybe Paragon this time



Once I finish up ME3, I intend to go back and do a full play-through of the series as paragon.



Oman said:


> [YOUTUBE]yZJZKk6dj8k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yep, one of the better tracks from ME2.  The Reaper Derelict mission is one of the hardest missions when you're playing on Insanity.  On Insanity, every enemy gets a layer of Barrier, Armor, or Shields, and Husks get a layer of Armor.  Shockwave (or any telekinetic biotic power -- Throw, Pull, Singularity, etc.) won't work on them until you bring down their Armor.  So you've got swarms of armored Husks flushing you out of cover, and Scions dealing quickly lethal damage that you need to be _in_ cover to really stand a chance of surviving.  Awful.
> 
> ...



Legion was certainly not what I was expecting. Surprised EDI hasn't killed all of us yet, The AI/VI's in this game seem to love doing that.


----------



## Wan (Apr 9, 2013)

Team Jalapeno.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 9, 2013)

They were the fire team after all. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]

Bioware really has some great composers for this. 

Was such an intense scene. Luckily, they didn't pull a Virmire on me by killing one of my teammates. Was actually kinda expecting it because of the fact they labeled the mission on the map "SUICIDE MISSION".


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2013)

^ It sorta is a suicide mission, anyone can die (loyal or not) if you make wrong decisions.

But as long as the ship is fully upgraded most of the decisions are pretty straight forward.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oman said:


> Yep, one of the better tracks from ME2.  The Reaper Derelict mission is one of the hardest missions when you're playing on Insanity.  On Insanity, every enemy gets a layer of Barrier, Armor, or Shields, and Husks get a layer of Armor.  Shockwave (or any telekinetic biotic power -- Throw, Pull, Singularity, etc.) won't work on them until you bring down their Armor.  So you've got swarms of armored Husks flushing you out of cover, and Scions dealing quickly lethal damage that you need to be _in_ cover to really stand a chance of surviving.  Awful.





FrayedThread said:


> Uuugggh Derelict Reaper on Insanity as an engineer was a pain in the ass.
> Grunt's good for taking down the husks though.



Y'know, I see this opinion of how hard that mission was A LOT! Maybe it was because I was a Soldier, but I found that mission to be one of the easier ones on Insanity. All I had to do was back pedal a lot and spam adrenaline rush while using my Scimitar on the Husks and my Widow on the Scion's. Didn't die once if you can believe it. Almost did though when some Husks swarmed me during that last part when I was firing on the core. Seriously, was it the Soldier thing?

Hardest part of that whole game for me was the first fight on the Collector ship where you're trapped on those floating platforms. Shredded a few vocal chords and almost put my controller through my tv a few times on that one.....fuck


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just beat Mass Effect 2 for the first time.
> 
> 
> Garrus romance is best romance.
> ...



I saved the ship also considering how there was a reaper invasion coming and you didn't really managed to get any of the races to prepare for the damn thing or set up any countermeasures during mass effect 2 I might as well get some tech that may be prove useful in the coming war.

Started playing mass effect multiplayer, it wasn't bad, not bad all. considering all the free dlc that's been added to it. It's a bit meh while your getting used to it but once you start getting classes that play completely different to shepard, then it starts getting pretty fun especially on platinum.  Gotta love that N7 Shadow and just vanguards in general.


----------



## Wan (Apr 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Was such an intense scene. Luckily, they didn't pull a Virmire on me by killing one of my teammates. Was actually kinda expecting it because of the fact they labeled the mission on the map "SUICIDE MISSION".



Like EvilMoogle said, you can actually lose anyone if you don't have their loyalty, you haven't upgraded the Normandy, or you make bad strategic decisions.  Luckily you made all the right decisions and had the loyalty and upgrades covered. 


Triggerhappy69 said:


> Y'know, I see this opinion of how hard that mission was A LOT! Maybe it was because I was a Soldier, but I found that mission to be one of the easier ones on Insanity. All I had to do was back pedal a lot and spam adrenaline rush while using my Scimitar on the Husks and my Widow on the Scion's. Didn't die once if you can believe it. Almost did though when some Husks swarmed me during that last part when I was firing on the core. Seriously, was it the Soldier thing?
> 
> Hardest part of that whole game for me was the first fight on the Collector ship where you're trapped on those floating platforms. Shredded a few vocal chords and almost put my controller through my tv a few times on that one.....fuck



Yeah, it's probably harder depending on the class.  The Reaper derelict kicked my ass as an Adept and a Vanguard, but I think it was significantly easier on my Sentinel playthrough.

The Collector Ship ambush is pretty hard too, but it's a lot easier if you have the Stasis power from the Shadow Broker DLC.  As the platforms approach you can catch a Scion in Stasis (it works through armor), it'll hang in the air as the platform moves away moves and fall to its death when the field releases. 



Spirit King said:


> I saved the ship also considering how there was a reaper invasion coming and you didn't really managed to get any of the races to prepare for the damn thing or set up any countermeasures during mass effect 2 I might as well get some tech that may be prove useful in the coming war.



I didn't save it, because Reaper tech tends to indoctrinate anyone who interacts with it.  E.g. the Reaper Derelict, Object Rho.



> Started playing mass effect multiplayer, it wasn't bad, not bad all. considering all the free dlc that's been added to it. It's a bit meh while your getting used to it but once you start getting classes that play completely different to shepard, then it starts getting pretty fun especially on platinum.  Gotta love that N7 Shadow and just vanguards in general.



Yeah multiplayer in ME3 is loads of fun.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 10, 2013)

When is first played multiplayer I wasn't aware you could voice chat, so it scared the shit out of me when someone spoke for the first time


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> Like EvilMoogle said, you can actually lose anyone if you don't have their loyalty, you haven't upgraded the Normandy, or you make bad strategic decisions.  Luckily you made all the right decisions and had the loyalty and upgrades covered.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's probably harder depending on the class.  The Reaper derelict kicked my ass as an Adept and a Vanguard, but I think it was significantly easier on my Sentinel playthrough.
> ...



Tends to but in a war that was as onesided as the one coming, I figured we may as well keep it in case it'd prove useful in the future. Worse case scenario you leave it the fuck alone.

Anyone actually still play multiplayer on pc.


----------



## Wan (Apr 10, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Tends to but in a war that was as onesided as the one coming, I figured we may as well keep it in case it'd prove useful in the future. Worse case scenario you leave it the fuck alone.



"Leave it the fuck alone"

+

"Cerberus"

Does not compute...


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2013)

I could have lost people on that mission? 

Probably not going to do anything multiplayer related. I'm more of a singleplayer kind of guy.

Reaper ship was pretty easy, but then again I'm on Veteran mode. None of the husks had armor, so a well lined-up shockwave would take out the entire bunch of them. Same with the collector ship actually, that part was really easy a vanguard. As the platforms are coming, I just tossed a shockwave in the path it was heading, knocked off 2/3 collectors each time, then slammed into the last.

Going to start ME3 after breakfast. :33


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2013)

Oman said:


> "Leave it the fuck alone"
> 
> +
> 
> ...



Who cares about Cerebus 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They managed to fuck with it even after you destroyed it.






Patchouli said:


> I could have lost people on that mission?
> 
> Probably not going to do anything multiplayer related. I'm more of a singleplayer kind of guy.
> 
> ...



One thing about mass effect 3 is that it managed to fuck over the appeareance of my import character, it intially looked all weird and somehow managed to turn my red eyebrows grey among other things. Had to mess around in character creator all over again.

Also be glad you got extended edition you probably would have needed  multiplayer in the vanilla.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2013)

Just watched the opening scene of ME3, now at the point where I first gain control of Shepard.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FONN-0uoTHI[/YOUTUBE]



Spirit King said:


> Who cares about Cerebus
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I am actually facing the same issue right now. I'm using the blonde version femshep found here...



Unfortunately, even with the code, it doesn't look the same. I'm going to use these headmorph files to see if I can't get my Shepard looking like...well, my Shepard again.

*Edit:* Headmorphs worked, Shepard looks normal again. Also used this guide here to change the FOV.



Everything looks much better now, and my aim has even improved a bit.


Chose Hardcore mode since Veteran doesn't seem to be an option anymore.
The intro scene on...Earth? Not sure if Earth. Anyways, it was really cinematic. Got good feelings for this game already.
That stupid kid got himself blown up. Should have came with me when he had the chance. Not my problem now.
Yelled at this new guy for speaking out of line to a commanding officer.
For the love of God, why couldn't the Reapers kill Kaidan during that attack? Now he's on my team again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I could have lost people on that mission?


Yes, details if you want to know:

*Spoiler*: __ 



If you haven't upgraded the guns, shields, and armor you lose a person (loyal or not) for each.  There's a specific order of who you lose that I don't remember off hand.

If you pick a non-loyal specialist or team lead at any point you'll lose a person (not necessarily them).

If you pick a "bad" specialist or team lead you'll lose a person (though not them if they're loyal from what I recall).

Tech:
- Legion
- Tali
- Kasumi

Biotic:
- Samara/Not-Samara
- Jack
- Miranda (I think?)

Team Lead:
- Garrus
- Miranda

Anyone loyal can do the escort.

If you lose enough people you can lose more on the hold-the-line mission depending on how "strong" they are (each character has a strength value for the hold-the-line mission, Grunt can damn near do it by himself).

Any team members you take with you against the final boss that are not loyal will die after the fight.

If you don't have at least 2 survivors at the end Shepard no one will be there to help pull Shepard up and Shepard will die (a non-standard-game-over sorta since you can't import a dead Shepard into ME3).


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2013)

Hardcore mode was too hardcore for me. I assume Normal mode in ME3 is Veteran mode from the previous games. Switched to that, combat feels like I'd expect it again. This cover system is going to take some getting used to.


Did the Mars mission, saw that betrayal coming miles away.
Chased the robot, it beat the hell out of Kaidan, I killed it.
On the Citadel now, opted to see them first before Kaidan.
Now able to move about the Citadel, haven't spoken to anyone yet. But when I do get to the Council, I'm going to rub it in that I warned them.
Already level 33, I approve of this. I like that the skills system feels more like ME1 now. I wasn't crazy about ME2's skill point allocation.

Haven't got a clue what the situation is with Cerberus and the Normandy. Is EDI preventing them from retaking ownership after I broke ties with them?



EvilMoogle said:


> Yes, details if you want to know:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh god.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yes, details if you want to know:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Miranda doesn't do too well with the biotic field. Though she basically cannot die if you got her loyalty, even if you leave just her and Jacob to hold the line 


And Jacob is also a good squad leader. Unlike Zaeed :rofl


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just watched the opening scene of ME3, now at the point where I first gain control of Shepard.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FONN-0uoTHI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



As much as people hate the ending having litterally just finished the game a few days ago, it's still an awesome game up to that point (and with the extended cut version as well as bracing myself I didn't mind the ending too much)  and the fighting of actual reapers is great.



EvilMoogle said:


> Yes, details if you want to know:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Kinda funny how I remember joking to myself at how Biowares loves the use of those dramatic near miss jumps that you know Shepard will make and then realised later that you could actually fail that  jump (though it's ridiculously difficult) and I was like oooh.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2013)

Recruited my own personal propaganda reporter.
Talked to the council, they never fail to disappoint.
Punched that reporter from the first game.
Checked on Kaidan, continued to friend-zone him even while he's unconscious.
Went to the Turian moon. The burning Palaven and Reapers walking in the background give this game a whole different feel.
I CAN ORDER MY SQUAD TO USE THEIR POWERS.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kl4hJ4j48s[/YOUTUBE]




Got back Garrus. Saved Victus and brought him onto the Normandy.
After many times running back and forth, I caught my space hamster. Feel compelled to say "SPAAAAAAACE Hamster!" in a grandiose manner whenever I see it. Not sure why.
Going to kill whoever took my miniature ships out of my cabin and hid them throughout the ship.
EDI now has a body. Called it.

Genuinely confused about how sidequests work in this game. Will the Reapers gain control of things while I'm dicking around on non-priority missions? 



Spirit King said:


> As much as people hate the ending having litterally just finished the game a few days ago, it's still an awesome game up to that point (and with the extended cut version as well as bracing myself I didn't mind the ending too much)  and the fighting of actual reapers is great.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda funny how I remember joking to myself at how Biowares loves the use of those dramatic near miss jumps that you know Shepard will make and then realised later that you could actually fail that  jump (though it's ridiculously difficult) and I was like oooh.



I've heard people were unhappy with the ending. Don't know any specifics beyond that. 

Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed the number of dramatic jumps. They really toss a lot of those at us.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Genuinely confused about how sidequests work in this game. Will the Reapers gain control of things while I'm dicking around on non-priority missions?



"Priority" missions will wait around until you're ready to do them, there is no consequence (that I'm aware of) in doing them last.

Side quest missions are generally only available during a certain window of time (plot-time not actual time).  Doing some "priority" missions will make them no longer available so in general do them first (note that some may not be able to be completed when you first hear about them and you'll _have_ to advance the plot to complete them).

A caveat, if you've been scanning planets you probably know what happens when you scan too much.  That will continue to be true in a system until you complete a mission (any mission side or priority) at which point it resets back to "normal."

Talking to crew is more random IMO than in the previous games, check your ship frequently to see if anyone has anything to say (or not if such is your preference).


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2013)

This crew thing is doing nothing good for my ocd. 

To sum up my experience with crew in the Mass Effect series...

"That was a fun mission, now to check on my team. Hello Garrus, hello Wrex, hello Tali, hello...wait, did I check on Wrex? Begin from the start!" 

"Was an okay sidequest, let's see if my crew has anything to say. Garrus? No. Wrex? Nothing. Maybe Tali will be different than the others?"

This trilogy may have been made just to drive me insane.

Thank you for the info. Now I can freely sidequest away without worrying I'm ruining everything. :33


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2013)

ME3 is even worse because stuff at the Citadel changes too.  So many walkthroughs of the citadel to see if anyone wants a hotdog from Orion III 

And the crew seems to be random.  I swear you almost need to do this:
- Finish Mission
- Check Normandy to see who wants to chat
- Check Citadel to see if there's anything new going on
- Check Normandy to see who wants to chat
- Scan new systems to see if there's anything interesting out there
- Check Normandy to see who wants to chat
- Check Citadel to see if there's anything new going on
- Check Normandy to see who wants to chat
- Do next mission


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, and make sure "check your email" is in with the check Normandy.  That's kinda random too (I think some of it is timed to the actual game timer).

I remember once I did a full sweep of the Normandy (nothing changed) a full sweep of the Citadel (nothing changed) and another full sweep of the Normandy (still nothing changed) only to be told "you've got new mail at your private terminal when I went to travel to wherever I was headed next!


----------



## Wan (Apr 10, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yes, details if you want to know:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Jacob can be a fire team leader as well as Miranda and Garrus.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 11, 2013)

Ran around the Citadel getting every sidequest in sight. Bought some rare wine for Garrus and I. Talked to Kaidan, he took my wine. They're thinking of making THIS guy a Spectre? Admitted to the Garrus cheating thing, hopefully he stops bugging me about it.
Decided to take back Omega. Being a mining colony filled with people who are used to using guns, it seems like a great place to start.
That was a really long sidequest. Like 4 hours of nonstop mech fighting. Game suddenly got easy. When I knocked it down to normal at the beginning of this playthrough, my weapons were garbage and I didn't invest a single skill point. Now my weapons are good (fast-firing shotgun upgraded to max) and my skill points are allocated, considering raising it to Hardcore.
That adjucant bit on Omega scared me. Why do they have to throw me into dark rooms with unseen enemies being audible/stalking me? 
Spared the General. No way I'm letting someone with that much intel on Cerberus be killed. 
Ran around the Citadel again. Udina just made it to the top of my shit-list by making Kaidan a Spectre.
Betrayed the imprisoned Eclipse leader. Ain't nobody gonna badmouth Shepard and not get stabbed in the back.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 11, 2013)

Ran into that guy who was trying to get a refund in ME1 and ME2. 

This poor guy. I sided with him, even though I really shouldn't have. But I had to bring an end to his trials, so that his legend could live on.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ME3 is even worse because stuff at the Citadel changes too.  So many walkthroughs of the citadel to see if anyone wants a hotdog from Orion III
> 
> And the crew seems to be random.  I swear you almost need to do this:
> - Finish Mission
> ...



Hope you did that only your first playthrough (assuming you did more than one) and stopped after seeing that some things don't really change the situation. It's usually okay if you talk to the squad after a mission and the Citadel only really changes in between priority mission.
But I know how it feels, also tried everything during my first playthrough(s) 



Patchouli said:


> Ran around the Citadel again. Udina just made it to the top of my shit-list by making Kaidan a Spectre.



You'll be pleased by later events, then


----------



## Wan (Apr 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [*]That was a really long sidequest. Like 4 hours of nonstop mech fighting. Game suddenly got easy. When I knocked it down to normal at the beginning of this playthrough, my weapons were garbage and I didn't invest a single skill point. Now my weapons are good (fast-firing shotgun upgraded to max) and my skill points are allocated, considering raising it to Hardcore.



It's long because it was one of the DLCs, "Omega".  

Also, a word about the DLC "Citadel" (no spoilers) -- after you finish the Tuchanka arc, an option to go to the "Silversun Strip" when docking with the Citadel will appear, and that starts the Citadel DLC (and you can't stop in the middle of it).  I _highly_ recommend waiting until after you finish the rest of the game to play it.  For one, some characters can't participate until you run into them in the main game, and tonally it really feels like an "afterparty", an epilogue of sorts, for the main game.  It's best to play it after finishing the main quest.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 11, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have bought all the DLC in advance. I didn't want to read info on the stuff for fear of potential spoilers, and they were cheap enough that I just bought everything in sight. Kept doing this same thing in ME2 as well, where I'd do a DLC mission and think, "That was a great sidequest, wonder what the DLC I bought will be like?" 

Will do, have a post-it note near my monitor warning me of "Silversun".

Just gotta ask, will I know when the end is? Or is this going to blindside me like that Collector kidnapping attack on the normandy?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just gotta ask, will I know when the end is? Or is this going to blindside me like that Collector kidnapping attack on the normandy?



You'll know when you've arrived at the end, however the mission right before that locks you out from going anywhere but the end.

I /think/ it gives you some sort of indication that when you begin this mission it's the beginning of the end but I don't remember for sure.


*Spoiler*: _If you want to know when, no major plot spoilers_ 




When you get a priority to go to Cerberus' base that is the mission before the end.  

Once you go to there you can wander your ship one more time but the only place you can travel to is the final mission.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah it gives you can extremely clear warning in game that if you you begin this mission it'll lead to the final battle. Which I highly recommend not doing until your completely ready.

Anyway looked at some of the dlc trailers and damn bioware really does have a pretty nice taste for trailer songs. Even the free multiplayer dlc trailers had some nice music and was a decent trailer.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

I'll play more tomorrow, since I'll have time. Looking forward to recruiting more people for the war effort.


----------



## Wan (Apr 11, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Anyway looked at some of the dlc trailers and damn bioware really does have a pretty nice taste for trailer songs. Even the free multiplayer dlc trailers had some nice music and was a decent trailer.



[YOUTUBE]07D1baJlCPg[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, BioWare can put together some really good trailers.  They often use music by the orchestral group "Two Steps From Hell", which is great, though this song from the Citadel DLC trailer was composed by the game's own composer.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 12, 2013)

Oman said:


> [YOUTUBE]07D1baJlCPg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yeah, BioWare can put together some really good trailers.  They often use music by the orchestral group "Two Steps From Hell", which is great, though this song from the Citadel DLC trailer was composed by the game's own composer.



Yeah that was good, 

I really also like the one for retailation which is a slightly different style to their normal music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leQO6SSPA7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 12, 2013)

Did some scanning in space to test things out. Found some stuff for that weapon.
Did the Leviathan DLC. Took the head. Have a thing for giant sea monsters. Felt like I was talking to Cthulhu...who is now on my side. 

Nothing else to report. That Leviathan mission took a lot of time.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2013)

I still need to get these darn DLCs and finish this.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 12, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Did the Leviathan DLC. Took the head. Have a thing for giant sea monsters. Felt like I was talking to Cthulhu...who is now on my side.


I, on the other hand, am terrified of giant sea monsters so I didn't like it one bit


----------



## DedValve (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll just do what I did with ME2, wait for a huge sale. Especially since some of this dlc is overpriced.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2013)

Like the ME1 DLC.

What a damn waste.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 12, 2013)

Bring down the sky was okay. I let the hostages blow up, because nobody orders Shepard around. Pinnacle Station was miserable and buggy though. That's the only bad DLC I've run across so far. Everything from ME2 and ME3 so far have been great, Overlord being the best one I've done so far.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okIMbQ1waz8[/YOUTUBE]

That final fight and ending scene.



FrayedThread said:


> I, on the other hand, am terrified of giant sea monsters so I didn't like it one bit


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2013)

Now you're just crazy. LotSB is far beyond Overlord.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 12, 2013)

My game crashed like 8 times during that mission.

Kinda ruined the experience for me.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 12, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> My game crashed like 8 times during that mission.
> 
> Kinda ruined the experience for me.



Well, that's understandable. I loved Overlord more for the beautiful scenery than for the rest (but of course, that last scene with David was greatly done...)

LotSB was just really entertaining, with the car chase and the Vasir and the Shadow Broker and his ship!! A pity Liara couldn't save it 



Krory said:


> I still need to get these darn DLCs and finish this.





DedValve said:


> I'll just do what I did with ME2, wait for a huge sale. Especially since some of this dlc is overpriced.



The problem with ME2&3 DLC is that you need them points, so there can be no classic sale, only a points discount maybe. And I don't think they'll do it.
I have the same problem with DA2 - I got it on sale, but if I were to buy the DLC, they'd cost as much as the discounted game


----------



## Cromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I still enjoyed Overlord more than I did LotSB, but its a close run thing.



And I must be the only person who didn't have bugs with Pinnacle Station. It was just fahking boring.


I have to ask Patchouli, did you remember to go to Grissom Academy?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 13, 2013)

Went to Grissom Academy. Jack's hair look silly now. David was there, and doing better. :33
Flew around getting a bunch of planet scanning artifacts for people on the Citadel. Been authorizing a lot of stuff from the Spectre console, but this one about the girl who wants a gun...I don't think it's such a good idea.
Went to Eden Prime. Fully expected the pod to fail at the last second, and for the prothean inside to die. Was surprised when he was still alive, and a new team member. The Protheans seem like a bunch of pricks. 
Did all the sidequests I could.
Went to Sur'kesh. Ran into Mordin (best character in this series), saved the female krogan. 
Went to the Rachni planet. Saved the queen, figure it will pay off since this is the second time I've been given this decision. Don't you ever scare me like that again Grunt. 
Crew is beginning to take note of Garrus's badassery.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Crew is beginning to take note of Garrus's badassery.



There's a random background conversation (nothing spoilerish, blink-and-you'll-miss-it stuff) where Liara asks Garrus something like "did you really kill 3 people with one shot once?"

To which Garrus responds "no, only two, the third died of a heart attack I don't think that should really count."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2013)

Garrus giving people heart attacks isn't anything new


----------



## Wan (Apr 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [*]Went to the Rachni planet. Saved the queen, figure it will pay off since this is the second time I've been given this decision. Don't you ever scare me like that again Grunt.



[YOUTUBE]k9z2TkVNWlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Went to Grissom Academy. Jack's hair look silly now. David was there, and doing better. :33
> Flew around getting a bunch of planet scanning artifacts for people on the Citadel. Been authorizing a lot of stuff from the Spectre console, but this one about the girl who wants a gun...I don't think it's such a good idea.
> Went to Eden Prime. Fully expected the pod to fail at the last second, and for the prothean inside to die. Was surprised when he was still alive, and a new team member. The Protheans seem like a bunch of pricks.
> Did all the sidequests I could.
> ...



You are correct in that asumption.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmm, given that Mordin exists in the same piece of fiction as Wrex, Garrus, and Gianna Parasini, I might have to contest that.


Fooking awesome old guy though, isn't he?


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2013)

If only Gianna ever did something to make her awesome.

Top three for me would be Garrus, Mordin, and probably Jack in that order, but there are so many awesome characters.

And I think Vega needs more love (even though he was the third most-used ally in ME3).


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 14, 2013)

The root problem with Vega is that his character was conceived as a blunt instrument of exposition. His naivety was supposed to justify explaining shit to morons who picked up the trilogy at it's closing enstalment and lacked the necessary context. There's nothing particularly wrong with him personality-wise. But maybe he should've been a Batarian or something, since people were complaining that there are too many human squad mates.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2013)

And yet he manages to be the best of the human squadmates (Except Jack).

Then again when your competition other than Jack is Miranda, Kaidan, Ashley, and Jacob...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2013)

Since ME1 was $15 on PSN, managed to buy it. So now I finally manage to play it earlier.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 14, 2013)

Krory said:


> And yet he manages to be the best of the human squadmates (Except Jack).
> 
> Then again when your competition other than Jack is Miranda, Kaidan, Ashley, and Jacob...



but the priiiiize


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 14, 2013)

EVen Jack was fairly annoying to me in ME2 outside of occasional quips she does when you do renegade options. She dramatically improves in ME3 though.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2013)

Vega was only awesome in comparison to the other human squaddies. Overall he's merely decent.

And Gianna Parasini stuck out in my brain.  I enjoy that type of character


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2013)

Cromer said:


> And Gianna Parasini stuck out in my brain.  I enjoy that type of character



The kind that does nothing worthwhile?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 14, 2013)

Ran Cerberus off of Benning. Told the diplomat about his son. Got shitfaced in purgatory. Was hoping it would start another sidequest. Hope nobody stole anything from me.
Did the Turian primarch's secret mission on Tuchanka. Killed all the flying reaper dragons, even the ones who tried fleeing.
Chewed out the primarch's son for being a loser. Channeling my raw badassery, he whipped his men into shape.
Primarch's son killed himself to defuse the bomb. At least he got to one cool thing in his life.
Did all the Citadel quests I could. Ran over the Citadel twice looking for someone to give this turret info to. Can't find anyone. I give up.
Liara made a device to leave for the next cycle of organics. Have a bad feeling that all my efforts in this trilogy are to pave the way for the next cycle to stand a chance. 

Heading in to Tuchanka to cure the genophage. I imagine this will result in the largest Krogan orgy the galaxy has ever seen. So happy I brought Javik back to life to behold this spectacle.



EvilMoogle said:


> There's a random background conversation (nothing spoilerish, blink-and-you'll-miss-it stuff) where Liara asks Garrus something like "did you really kill 3 people with one shot once?"
> 
> To which Garrus responds "no, only two, the third died of a heart attack I don't think that should really count."



I actually saw that just a few minutes ago. My crew is slowly turning into a bunch of bragging assholes.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 14, 2013)

I...I don't even.

"My xenoscience studies range from urban to agrarian. I am the very model of-"

Goddamnit. Why.

Edit: What did I do wrong?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Edit: What did I do wrong?


Short answer: you didn't.


*Spoiler*: _longer answer with spoilers for different paths_ 




If you choose to cure the genophage he dies, there's no way to save him.

If you choose not to cure the genophage he can live if you do everything just right (convince him that he's being shortsighted again).  Or you might end up having to shoot him yourself (renegade interrupts for the win!  )

But if you choose not to cure the genophage Wrex will hear about it, and you'll have to kill Wrex before he kills you.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 14, 2013)

I haven't cried because of a game in such a long time. 

That smile.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll add that if you want Mordin to live, Wrex AND Eve cannot be alive at that crucial point where you have to convince Mordin (or shoot him. Felt like shit when I did it. Obviously Shepard did too, tossed his pistol aside like it was burning with hot guilt and self loathing.) Otherwise Mordin just dismisses any arguments you make.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I haven't cried because of a game in such a long time.
> 
> That smile.



I went through that part myself today.
3rd time, I still cry.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I haven't cried because of a game in such a long time.
> 
> *That smile.*



That was probably my favorite part of that entire scene. He corrected a pretty big thing he regretted doing, and died content. Teared up a bit myself when he did that. One of the best character deaths ever in my opinion.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I haven't cried because of a game in such a long time.
> 
> That smile.



At least he went out in an awesome manner, 

"I'm sorry

I'm not not had to be me someone else might have gotten it wrong"

Probably my favourite lines in the game, likely franchise.


----------



## Jena (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah Mordin went out like a boss.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2013)

Think we're nearing the end, so I'm tossing on the spoiler tags. 


*Spoiler*: _Citadel-Thane_ 





Went to the Citadel....Everything is blowing up.
Thane got stabbed trying to protect the dalatrass.
Shot Udina without a second thought. I didn't even mind his betrayal. That bullet was for making Kaidan a Spectre.
Visited Thane in the hospital. 
Just got a metric fuckton of Citadel quests.




Edit:


*Spoiler*: _Normandy-More Citadel_ 




Got onto the Normandy and was swarmed with even more sidequests.
Brought Kaidan aboard, so I can use him for renegade points.
Flew around scanning systems. Got some war assets and citadel artifacts. Returned to the Citadel to turn in those quests.
Ran into Joker and EDI in Purgatory. I've been pushing them to get together. Helping EDI get that human d. 
Did the batarian code quest. Ran into Balak. Renegaded him into giving me the batarian fleet.




I've got so much to do.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2013)

Jena said:


> Yeah Mordin went out like a boss.



 Yes he did.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Scary-Conrad_ 




Went to the Ardat-Yakshi world. I am tired of these Dead Space/Getting stuck in the dark while there's monsters screaming scenarios. 
Let the Ardat-yakshi live. 
Went back to Citadel and ran into Zaeed. 
Ran into Conrad Verner again. This guy. He sabotaged medi-gel supplies and was openly recruiting for Cerberus right in front of C-sec. That and he lied about ever having a wife, and admitted to having a "tasteful" shrine of me surrounded by candles. He did try taking a bullet for me, though the other guy's gun didn't work. Whatever happens at the end of ME3, Conrad Verner better be back in ME4.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2013)

Fun fact: I teared up more over Conrad than I did over Mordin.

It played out exactly the way the writers were expecting, Conrad walked on screen and I immediately winced and said to myself "oh what the @#$@ now?"  Then he accidentally fingers me to the terrorist and I'm still mentally swearing at him.

Then he's on the ground saying, "was I finally helpful?"  And I was basically "oh @#$@ the poor guy just wanted to be like his hero."

Sure he didn't die (though he will if you don't do some little sidequest back in ME1!) but it was a kick to the gut that I was bashing him a moment before and he was willing to throw his life away for me.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2013)

I got sad when he was on the ground as well. But it was quickly followed up by, "Oh, for the love of..." when he turned out to be fine.


----------



## FrayedThread (Apr 15, 2013)

Matriach Aethyta and Conrad are my favourite minor characters


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 15, 2013)

This Hanar just lost his shit over getting touched by "one of the Enkindlers."


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Those Hanar and their Enkindlers  

Just wish I could see Zaeed fight that one Hanar that was chocking him.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 20, 2013)

Got sidetracked by Bioshock Infinite.


*Spoiler*: _Garrus - Quarians_ 




Shot stuff on the roof with Garrus, told him I love him, and let him win the contest.
Went to the Quarian fleet. Got back Tali and Legion, punched an admiral in the stomach for firing on a ship I was still in. These Quarians and Geth need to focus on the Reapers who are destroying the galaxy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2013)

Heh, that punch was about the only renegade option I did on my first playthrough (there was one other, don't remember what off-hand).


----------



## Cromer (Apr 21, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Got sidetracked by Bioshock Infinite.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Garrus - Quarians_
> ...



That incoming Rannoch climax...best moments in the game for me, almost.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rannoch_ 




Went to Rannoch and saved an Admiral. Figure he'd be a bigger asset than his team.
Merged with the Geth AI and ran around in cyberspace. Quarians were a bunch of dicks when they made the Geth.
Did the priority mission on Rannoch. Fought a Reaper, which was badass.
Told Legion to upload the data, warned the fleet that I'd let their asses get blown out of the sky if they didn't listen to me.
Legion ......
Quarians and Geth are friends now...
Tali took off her mask, but didn't show her face. Not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 24, 2013)

If you romance her, you'll get a picture of her.  It's actually disappointing in my opinion.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Chose Hardcore mode since Veteran doesn't seem to be an option anymore.
> The intro scene on...Earth? Not sure if Earth. Anyways, it was really cinematic. Got good feelings for this game already.
> That stupid kid got himself blown up. Should have came with me when he had the chance. *Not my problem now.*
> Yelled at this new guy for speaking out of line to a commanding officer.
> For the love of God, why couldn't the Reapers kill Kaidan during that attack? Now he's on my team again.




To late to post this, but 


*Spoiler*: __ 




_AHHAHHAHAHAFAHDFAHDAHadjhkahdfka_   *dies*


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 24, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> Matriach Aethyta and Conrad are my favourite minor characters



Conrad with that 11th hour asspull of being useful in part 3.  I was sure I'd fucked any chance of that ever happening.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kai Fucking Leng_ 




Tali is back on my team.
Went to finish up all the Citadel quests I had. Couldn't complete the cipher one. y u give me sidequests to zones I cannot access yet?
Went to the Asari world. Shit's blowing up. Shepard got her ass handed to her by the character with the most hilariously bad character design I've ever seen. (Kai Leng)
Liara is angry that the Protheans helped them out? I thought she knew that already. I swear I've heard the Asari talk about how the Protheans helped them.
Javik was a nice guy to Liara. After weeks aboard my ship, he's ready to bang all the aliens.
Shepard is being fueled by PMS at the moment. Like, woah. She's really pissed that she got beat by that idiotic looking guy. To tell the truth, I am too. I could have beat him if the cutscene didn't jump in and stop me from slam+shotun'ing his head off. I carry just a shotgun and pistol, and have taken every recharge upgrade I found. I can slam into things back to back with maybe a 1.5 second delay in between. It's even better that Liara's floating ability recharges just as fast.
Went to Sanctuary. Saw this place being a Cerberus trap a mile away. Knew the second I saw ads and people talking about it in the Citadel.
Got an e-mail from Kai Leng. 
Finished that cipher sidequest.
Got a tracker on Kai Leng, because he's an incompetent idiot. He's going to lead me straight to the Illusive Man and himself. Going to kill both if given the opportunity - Even if the Illusive Man offers his troops to aid the war effort. I don't need them, I've got every other race in the galaxy.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, so I was going to start the Cerberus HQ mission, when Hackett comes up and says, "this will be the first step to taking back Earth." 

Is this the start of the final mission chain?

Should I start doing the Citadel DLC now?

Edit: Googled Citadel DLC faq. Yes, it is. I'm starting the DLC now.


----------



## Wan (Apr 24, 2013)

Patchouli, did Miranda appear on Sanctuary?  And yes, it is the start.  And no!  I told you to do Citadel _after_ you complete the final mission!  Oh well, too late now...


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 24, 2013)

She did.


*Spoiler*: _Talking - Citadel DLC_ 



She used the force and threw her father out a window. Then ran off to be with her sister rather than on the Normandy.


Before heading to the Citadel, I gave everyone a quick runover. Tali was getting drunk. She had the same complaints about Miranda as I did, it's like we're the same person.
Caught Donnelly and the mechanic girl making out. They immediately stopped. They were not pleased by Shepard's voyeurism, as they didn't continue.
Tali was talking to Javik while she was drunk. She wants that Prothean D.
Made Javik relive his memories. 
Garrus spouted some badass comments about popping Cerberus skulls.
Kaidan...Just stop. You're not badass. You never will be.
Scanned all the clusters to 100%. There's some clusters that are clearly there, but are unnamed, and I can't go to them. What's up with those?
Began the Citadel DLC. Everything about this is wonderful so far. 
New mercs, new things to slam into.
"I know you're licking the fruits. Stop that."
"Seriously though, I think I'm blacking o"
That poor Volus car salesman. "Just leave."
Wrex came back to my party. 
Currently back in my apartment with all the characters. Going to put on some space disco.





*Spoiler*: _The greatest moment in this entire playthrough so far_ 





Bringing Wrex along on a stealthy mission, and making him dance.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh God, you took Wrex to a high society do? :rofl Friggin' awesome!


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Citadel DLC_ 




That pizza guy volus. 
Wrex: "I'm a food inspector." The way he delivers that line. 
Oh god I've got a clone.
Uncle Wrex is the greatest teammate.
Used like 3 renegade popups telling my clone and Brooks that I'd mount their heads on the Normandy.
That scene where we're trapped while the cameras slowly pans out. 
Traynor got fired by my clone, and all she grabbed was that goddamned toothbrush she talked about earlier in the game.
The way Traynor slowly holds up the toothbrush and turns it on. Then it cuts to a close-up shot of the toothbrush. Oh fuck, I lost it. 
Clone/Brooks was a fun fight. Kept smashing into Brooks until she was down, then shot my overly sympathetic clone while she was helping her up.
Tried to save the clone. Figured the galaxy could use another space badass. But my clone killed itself.
Shot Brooks in the back.
Now in my apartment, ready to party.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh god, I need to play Citadel now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2013)

The [noparse]
*Spoiler*: __ 



/
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/noparse] fight at the end pissed me off.  I kept sniping the backup in the head and taking her out of the fight and she kept coming back!  Apparently she revives at each "stage."

I got annoyed by the end and just chased down and meleed the boss to death though.  Too many friggen boxes.

(Yeah, that's right, my adept left the security of the chest-level walls to melee the boss)


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Citadel DLC_ 




Thought the DLC was over with that fight. Nope. Now I can buy furniture for my apartment and need to get party supplies. 
Ran into Kasumi, let her get away with robbing the casino.
Dirty danced with Garrus.
Traynor vs that Asari in space chess was the greatest thing. those extreme eye zoom-ins. 
Trying to get gold scores in this Pinnacle Station-like VR thing. I just can't stop. This is what Pinnacle Station should have been.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [*]Trying to get gold scores in this Pinnacle Station-like VR thing. I just can't stop. This is what Pinnacle Station should have been.



You do that glitched out, somewhat story VR mission yet? God that thing was a fuckin nightmare


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Citadel DLC_ 




Did more VR stuff.
Met Zaeed at a claw machine.
Did the VR mission where all the super elites from every faction attack. Wrex's grenades and these banshees go well together. New enemies showed up, never seen these dudes before. One of the Atlas's that I was fighting decided it no longer wanted to be a ground mech, and got stuck about 15 feet in the air. All cover was rendered useless, and I couldn't slam it to regain shields. Managed to beat them all somehow.
Flew around with Cortez, told him to turn the inertia thing back on.
Met Joker when he was telling a bartender some crazy story. I called him out on his bullshit.
Met Wrex. He's probably fathered a whole planet by now. 
Did VR stuff with Jack.
Invited Liara to my apartment.
Invited Tali to my apartment, we watched a movie.
Invited Miranda to my apartment. 
Invited James to my apartment. He commented on how he hopes he isn't making life hard for Garrus and I, and then proceeds to take off his shirt. He showed me the tattoo that he got. FUCK YOU JAMES. I spent 10 minutes doing pull ups. Where's my reward?!
Invited EDI to my apartment. We got Joker a cushion for his chair. EDI bought me a ring. 
Invited Kolyat to my apartment, we all were sad.
Went to buy the party supplies after not having any other messages or invites to send. Bought them, then came back to my console. Suddenly have 6 more messages.
Invited Traynor to my apartment. She got half naked and used my hot tub. Couldn't help but think that Anderson probably banged that one woman in that hot tub.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [*]Invited Traynor to my apartment. She got half naked and used my hot tub. Couldn't help but think that Anderson probably banged that one woman in that hot tub.
> [/LIST][/SPOILER]



Oh he did. The game makes it obvious they were an item once. Some of the books apparently explore their relationship further even. Would like to read some of those one day.


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Citadel DLC_ 




Forgot to mention it earlier. Met Javik, met Blasto. Tried my hardest to ruin the movie.
Invited Kaidan to my apartment. Made fun of his cooking.
Visited Jacob at the Arcade. Beat him in rock'em sock'em robots in front of the kids. Sorry Jacob, but nobody wins against my renegade Shepard.
Visited Miranda at the casino. Was a bit disappointed that our "crazy night on the town" never happened. Hell, I didn't get to see Miranda let loose at all.
Invited Jack to my apartment. She brought a Varren in. We played.
THAT SCENE WITH GRUNT FALLING OUT THE WINDOW. 
Started the party, invited errrybody.
Made Joker dance. Gotta help EDI get that d.
Gotta love how when you're walking around, you can hear Kaidan telling really bad jokes in the background.
The Traynor/EDI conversation about EDI's voice. Tali is just sitting there trying to change the subject. 
Wrex and Grunt started fighting to see who is stronger. I don't mind, but Shepard does apparently.
Told Grunt to keep these peasants out. This is a private party.
At every opportunity, I've made Glyph turn up the music. We all might as well party as hard as possible, given that we're going to head into the final mission after this. 





Also, during the party...I turn around a corner to see these three idiots doing this.



I swear, if they shoot this place up...


----------



## Snakety69 (May 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Also, during the party...I turn around a corner to see these three idiots doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, if they shoot this place up...



WTF!!! 

What the hell were they talking about? Was it a glitch? I'm assuming that happened while everyone started dancing correct? Those three were hanging out together on that part during my playthrough to, but they were just chillin on the couch.


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _End of Citadel DLC_ 




Forgot to mention it..Joker's fucking laugh. 
Found Grunt passed out drunk in my shower. "What are clowns hiding?" "Salarians have wiggly arms..."
Tali, Garrus, and Traynor were talking about elements while dancing. 
They all made fun of my dancing, even Garrus! "Hey, that's my girlfriend you're talking ab- Nope, can't say it with a straight face. What is she doing with her arms?" 
Night ended, woke up in bed with Garrus, he implied we had more sex. Got out of bed and immediately realized that I've got no doors in this place. 
Found Javik hungover in my bathroom. He probably watched Garrus and I.
Tali. 
Traynor clearly banged someone, since she was browsing what I assume are porn sites for videos of herself. 
EDI scared the hell out of me with that comment about the people who complained.
Returned to the Normandy. That scene where they were all staring at the Normandy and reminiscing felt more like it was the devs saying goodbye. 
Back on board my ship. Time to end this. Heading in to the last mission, going to kick Kai Leng's, the Illusive Man's, and the Reaper's combined asses. It's time to save the galaxy! 







Triggerhappy69 said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> What the hell were they talking about? Was it a glitch? I'm assuming that happened while everyone started dancing correct? Those three were hanging out together on that part during my playthrough to, but they were just chillin on the couch.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think it was. I talked to them after that and Wrex said some gunfire is normal for Krogan parties. Javik was clearly drunk, since he admitted that our primitive parties weren't so bad.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

Did you get the scene between Tali, EDI, and Specialist-what's-her-name at the party?

That was solid gold humor.


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Final Missions_ 




Talked to my crew.
Invaded the Cerberus base. Killed Kai Leng in the most badass way.
Talked to my crew again, I feel like this is the last time I'll get to do this.
Began the mission to retake Earth from the Reapers. All those ships coming through the relay was so badass! 
Fought my way through Reapers and destroyed this giant anti-aircraft thing with an amazingly powerful weapon. 
A Banshee showed up. At first, I began my normal procedure of curling up into a ball and crying because these things are so damned annoying (those inescapable instant kills), but then I looked up and saw the name. Apparently the Reapers killed Morinth off camera. 
London is so cinematic.  
Talked to James.
Talked to Kaidan.
Talked to everybody on the comm thing.




I also decided to screenshot some things, since it just occurred to me that I've never really showed what my Shepard looks like.




*Spoiler*: _Final Missions_ 




Talked to Garrus, he wants to make Turian/Human babies. Have a really bad feeling about all the goodbyes I'm getting.
Talked to Liara, let her show me her memories. Not sure what she just showed me.






EvilMoogle said:


> Did you get the scene between Tali, EDI, and Specialist-what's-her-name at the party?
> 
> That was solid gold humor.



I did.


----------



## Wan (May 3, 2013)

You're at the end man.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh he did. The game makes it obvious they were an item once. Some of the books apparently explore their relationship further even. Would like to read some of those one day.



There was an attraction between them in the first novel, but it didn't go anywhere.  Anderson wasn't in the second one, and in the third they kissed and at the end they decided to work together and date.  Haven't read the fourth, because I heard it was complete and utter garbage.


----------



## Spirit King (May 3, 2013)

Finally decided to get Citadal, after all the hours I poured into the multiplayer I though why the hell not may cost half the amount I bought the entire triology for but screw it, i got my moneys worth a looong time ago.

Also patch major spoilers about the end  though you may find it useful if you haven't found out anyway or plan on going through the ending again read at your own risk

*Spoiler*: __ 



 In order for Shepard to survive you need an effective war asset of 31,000 as well as choosing the renegade option to shoot the illusive man, Also you must pick the destroy ending all other endings Shepard dies


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRcmtPVxrBU[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _Final Battle-The End_ 




Said goodbye to Tali.
Said goodbye to EDI.
Talked to Admiral Anderson to begin the final mission.
"Well, this isn't so difficul- Do I hear a Banshee? Wait...No...They wouldn't.....They wouldn't send 3 of these things after me at once, wou- OH GOD."
"GIANT THINGS EVERYWHERE."
Garrus and Liara got hurt. Told Garrus that I love him, and the Normandy took those two away.
Run Shepard, run!
Got beamed up to the Citadel. I will never be able to look at the cute little bug dudes the same.
Damnit Shepard, don't let the Illusive Man control you. He doesn't even have a name.
Shot Anderson against my will.
Shot the Illusive Man. Been waiting to do that for a while.
Opened the Citadel shell, the Crucible docked.
Anderson. Don't go.  
I teared up at the "I'm proud of you. You did good, kid. You did good." 
Got raised up on some elevator thing.
Are you kidding me. 
No, really, are you kidding me.
ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME.
YOU HAD ONE JOB, ONE FUCKING JOB.
So, let me get this straight...My choices are to A: Blow up the Reapers and kill myself. B: Take control of the Reapers and overwrite the kid with myself. Or C: Fuse humans and organics - which from what he admits himself has never worked.
Move over kid, I am ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL.
I decided to fire this kid, because he's terrible at his job. Merged with the machine so I directly controlled every Reaper in the galaxy. Unlike the Illusive Man, I'm not going to screw over all the other species. 
The kid disappeared, and I disintegrated. 
The Mass Relays shot my consciousness all over the galaxy, bathing the galaxy in a blue light of what I'm guessing is Shepard.
The Reapers stopped attacking everyone, and were even so kind as to rebuild the broken mass relays. We even guard the Citadel now.
I'm gonna assume that since I control the Reapers, I control their ability to indoctrinate - and therefore their ability to not use that ability. Enjoy your leap in technology scientists. May we use it to get to another galaxy, somehow get stuck in that galaxy and lose all record of what happened here at the Crucible so Bioware doesn't have to choose a canon ending when ME4 comes out.
My crew is remembering my sacrifice. I really should use one of these Reapers I control to go tell everyone that I'm still sorta alive - and immortal - and that I can probably construct a synthetic body to do the exact same thing EDI does with being in two places at the same time. Don't worry Garrus, I'm coming home!
This ending seems like it would make more sense than the kid's synthesis idea. I mean, I'm an organic who just became a synthetic. So basically I'm the fusion of the two. Organics wouldn't have to fear synthetics because of me. Synthetics would understand organics because our minds are now merged. 
I was fully expecting to hate the ending of this game, but I actually don't mind the ending I chose so much. I mean, I did get to save the galaxy and become a hero. That and I got to do it in a way that feels sorta Renegade, since I did just steal the Illusive Man's plans. Next time around I'm playing as Paragon, and going to choose to destroy the Reapers. No spoilers!


----------



## Wan (May 3, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> What the hell were they talking about? Was it a glitch? I'm assuming that happened while everyone started dancing correct? Those three were hanging out together on that part during my playthrough to, but they were just chillin on the couch.





Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRcmtPVxrBU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Final Battle-The End_
> ...


 All my creys. 

Here's some extended dialogue from Anderson's death which was cut from the game for some ludicrous reason.  He talks about if Shepard ever thought about raising a family.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2013)

I love that dialogue...I agree with you, they should have never taken it out.

Would have been made even better if they had added flashes when they were talking about families, with Anderson thinking of Kahlee and Shepard thinking of their love interest (if there was one).  And even lots of little blue children running around if the love interest was Liara.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwH8Ox1T7w8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDkgk9EFy5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (May 4, 2013)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwH8Ox1T7w8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDkgk9EFy5E[/YOUTUBE]



still a better ending than mass effect Thr--
Oh.


----------



## Wan (May 4, 2013)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwH8Ox1T7w8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDkgk9EFy5E[/YOUTUBE]



Still shoddy and pointless.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> Still shoddy and pointless.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdd6_ZxX8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (May 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> All my creys.
> 
> Here's some extended dialogue from Anderson's death which was cut from the game for some ludicrous reason.  He talks about if Shepard ever thought about raising a family.


----------



## Wan (May 4, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's true they can get between systems on normal FTL, but fuel and drive charge issues make such travel logistically all but impossible.  Assuming they could even make ships capable of undertaking the journey, Tali certainly wouldn't live to see Rannoch; Wrex might live to see Tuchanka, but he's already an old fart krogan by the time of the games and might not make it.  The asari and krogan who came along are probably the only ones who stand any chance of seeing their homeworlds again.  The turians, volus, elcor, hanar, drell, salarians, and quarians?  ME3's original ending screwed them all over.

And this even assumes they have the resources to refit their ships for such a long journey and for the fuel.  Realistically there wouldn't be enough resources and the situation would still decay into anarchy.


----------



## Spirit King (May 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> It's true they can get between systems on normal FTL, but fuel and drive charge issues make such travel logistically all but impossible.  Assuming they could even make ships capable of undertaking the journey, Tali certainly wouldn't live to see Rannoch; Wrex might live to see Tuchanka, but he's already an old fart krogan by the time of the games and might not make it.  The asari and krogan who came along are probably the only ones who stand any chance of seeing their homeworlds again.  The turians, volus, elcor, hanar, drell, salarians, and quarians?  ME3's original ending screwed them all over.
> 
> And this even assumes they have the resources to refit their ships for such a long journey and for the fuel.  Realistically there wouldn't be enough resources and the situation would still decay into anarchy.



Screwed them over is being a tad dramatic, they were almost complete wiped out in a genocide and they have a chance of getting home even if it's only their descendents which shit even happened in human history, there's nothing wrong with that scenario, it's not ideal but it's not like they're all dead.

Also considering the massive transformation Earth underwent over the course of 20 years they can most probably find a way to get back eventually. They have a star map they know how to make and create fuel they know where the resources needed  to create fuel are. Also if you were to look at it from a scientitific point of the They could all potentially live to get back home, time slows down when you approach the speed of light (or rather time slows down when your in motion, we just don't move fast enough to the effects), if you put them in stasis they could survive the journey, though that's opening a whole can of worms.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The extended cut even implies they do get home eventually get home[

I personally didn't really have much issue with the destruction of the mass relay network, that part actually made sense to me outside the rest. The network was the only way to transmit something to the entire galaxy as it was basically galactic relay network, in this case the signal was to destroy all reaper tech, consider the relays themselves are reaper tech they also got destroyed, this is ignoring that last piece of dlc, which a lot of people didn't get (I didn't) and would have made more sense had they not included that storyline n it


----------



## Wan (May 4, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Screwed them over is being a tad dramatic, they were almost complete wiped out in a genocide and they have a chance of getting home even if it's only their descendents which shit even happened in human history, there's nothing wrong with that scenario, it's not ideal but it's not like they're all dead.
> 
> Also considering the massive transformation Earth underwent over the course of 20 years they can most probably find a way to get back eventually. They have a star map they know how to make and create fuel they know where the resources needed  to create fuel are. Also if you were to look at it from a scientitific point of the They could all potentially live to get back home, time slows down when you approach the speed of light (or rather time slows down when your in motion, we just don't move fast enough to the effects), if you put them in stasis they could survive the journey, though that's opening a whole can of worms.[
> 
> ...



It was wrong.  It was wrong because much of the emotional payoff from the game rested in two things:  A.  Curing the krogan, and on a personal level Wrex, from the genophage to secure their future and B.  Winning Rannoch back for the quarians, and on a personal level Tali, so they have a homeworld to go back to.  Destroying the mass relays essentially was saying "Fuck you, everything you just spent the last 20 hours doing was pointless.  Heck, everything you did over however many hours in the previous games was pointless, too."

They wouldn't have star maps in the unexplored areas between star clusters.  The Mass Effect codex specifically states that the effect of normal Mass Effect FTL negates the time dilation that you describe.  The major centers for starship fuel production, places to produce antimatter or element zero, are likely located a mass relay's jump away from the Sol System.  And Mass Effect has never demonstrated long-term stasis technology.

Could there be details in the original ending that make all these practically established facts not matter, and everyone get to their homeworld happily?  Sure.  But the failing of the ending was that it did _nothing_ to give any sign of such things.  They didn't even bother to make it clear that destroying the relays didn't blow up all the systems they were in, like was shown in ME2's "Arrival" DLC.  Might as well make up fanon details that make Naruto a decent manga.

The extended cut did shown them getting home, but the extended cut also changed things so the relays were no longer destroyed but only "heavily damaged" and thus reparable.  The original ending still took a shit on the survivors of that last battle.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Destroy ending was never explained as "destroying all Reaper tech", it was at best explained as destroying all artificial intelligence, which had nothing to do with the Mass Relays.  Even still, the destruction of the Mass Relays happens in the original Control and Synthesis endings too, so even if that explanation worked for the Destroy ending it wouldn't have worked for the others.  Destroying all the mass relays is just total fail as the satisfying ending you should be fighting for.


----------



## Patchouli (May 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> And there you have it, one of the main sources of the controversy about ME3's ending which I'm sure you heard about.  It was worse before the Extended Cut ending DLC, because, and bear with me here (no Paragon spoilers, just what would have happened if you didn't have the Extended Cut DLC).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh Jesus. I guess I can understand the anger then. 

Extended cut ending where...


*Spoiler*: __ 



you take control of the Reapers didn't seem like it was bad though. :33

In hindsight, this is the one I should have picked for my Paragon playthrough. The kid said that the "Destroy all synthetics" choice would...well, destroy all synthetics. Which would mean sacrificing the Geth and EDI. That seems more Renegade than just taking control of the enemy.

That said, whoever thought it was a good idea to introduce a new character right there at the end can go fuck themselves - Especially right after the death of one of the characters I liked. 

That and the kid himself had the worst logic I've ever seen from a villain. "I was built to figure out how to make synthetics stop killing all the organics, so my plan to do that is to build synthetics to kill almost all the organics." I would have preferred anything but that. 

Aside from that kid, I enjoyed the ending I chose. 

Mordin's sacrifice was the saddest part of this whole series. 




Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 



In my ending, the ring in the mass relays got destroyed.


----------



## Wan (May 5, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Oh Jesus. I guess I can understand the anger then.
> 
> Extended cut ending where...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Since you did play the Leviathan DLC, you already knew about the Catalyst.  The Catalyst was the AI that the Leviathans created which subsequently rebelled and created the Reapers.  But as "Leviathan" was not included in the original game, that's still a legitimate criticism of the ending.  You should not _have_ to buy DLC in order to get proper setup for the game's ending.

And in the Extended Cut the rings get destroyed with every ending to leave the relays damaged, similar to how in every ending without the Extended Cut the relays got blown up entirely.  Another complaint about the original ending was that without the ending monologue and montage showing how things were different, each ending felt almost identical.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Screwed them over is being a tad dramatic, they were almost complete wiped out in a genocide and they have a chance of getting home even if it's only their descendents which shit even happened in human history, there's nothing wrong with that scenario, it's not ideal but it's not like they're all dead.



That's also assuming that there is food that the Turians and Quarians can eat seeing that they're dextro-based.

That was actually my first thought when I beat the game - Wow, the Turians and Quarians came to help take back Earth, and now they're going to die of starvation.


----------



## Spirit King (May 5, 2013)

Oman said:


> It was wrong.  It was wrong because much of the emotional payoff from the game rested in two things:  A.  Curing the krogan, and on a personal level Wrex, from the genophage to secure their future and B.  Winning Rannoch back for the quarians, and on a personal level Tali, so they have a homeworld to go back to.  Destroying the mass relays essentially was saying "Fuck you, everything you just spent the last 20 hours doing was pointless.  Heck, everything you did over however many hours in the previous games was pointless, too."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Emotional pay off "what", this the same game in which you can choose to do nothing and watch the reapers annihilate the entire galaxy, This is intergalactic mass genocide, the main emotional pay off you should be getting is the survival of the galactic races involved for nothing to have really happened after you destroyed a fleet capable of annihilating the entire galaxy that was vastly more advanced would have down right illogical and unrealistic, the reason for genocide was of course complete bullshit and I understand why people have issue with it but there's nothing "wrong" with the destruction of the mass relay network outside of the arrival dlc. As bullshit as the ending was Bioware did attempt to keep the game grounded (though of course not "that" successful), not everyone was going to come out alive and there would be sacrifices, which is what you would expect in intergalactic freaking genocide against a race ridiculously more advanced than their own.

I can understand you not liking it but find it difficult to consider it "wrong".


*Spoiler*: __ 



 You could also describe it as it as an overload of the relays in order o accomplish something the relays weren't designed to do (transmission of a large source of energy to nearby star systems


----------



## Wan (May 5, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's also assuming that there is food that the Turians and Quarians can eat seeing that they're dextro-based.
> 
> That was actually my first thought when I beat the game - Wow, the Turians and Quarians came to help take back Earth, and now they're going to die of starvation.



That, too.



Spirit King said:


> Emotional pay off "what", this the same game in which you can choose to do nothing and watch the reapers annihilate the entire galaxy, This is intergalactic mass genocide, the main emotional pay off you should be getting is the survival of the galactic races involved for nothing to have really happened after you destroyed a fleet capable of annihilating the entire galaxy that was vastly more advanced would have down right illogical and unrealistic, the reason for genocide was of course complete bullshit and I understand why people have issue with it but there's nothing "wrong" with the destruction of the mass relay network outside of the arrival dlc. As bullshit as the ending was Bioware did attempt to keep the game grounded (though of course not "that" successful), not everyone was going to come out alive and there would be sacrifices, which is what you would expect in intergalactic freaking genocide against a race ridiculously more advanced than their own.
> 
> I can understand you not liking it but find it difficult to consider it "wrong".
> 
> ...



Simply stopping galactic genocide is trite and boring.  It's what you do in Halo.  No, the hallmark of the Mass Effect series has been its characters and its ability to connect  the events of the grand story to the player on a personal level.  You connect with the personal struggles of each of your squadmates, and damn well you get emotional payoff when you help them through their crap.  With the original ending, virtually all your squad mates were screwed over.  Let me run down the list, shall I?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ashley -- she'll never see her sisters again.
Kaidan -- um...yeah...moving on!
Garrus -- He'll never see Palaven or his family again.  And he'll starve, because Earth doesn't have dextro-amino acid based food.
Wrex -- He'll probably never see Tuchanka again or Eve again.  Considering that the krogan females were probably all left behind for safety, he'll never be a father.
Tali --  She will never see Rannoch again, even after fighting a hard battle to win it.  And she'll starve with Garrus.
Liara -- She'll never see Thessia again.
Miranda -- She'll never see her sister again.
Jacob -- ummm...moving on again!  Damn, the main male human squadmates are bland.
Mordin -- Great, he restored the krogan only for them to probably tear apart Earth in the aftermath.
Jack -- The kids she cares so much about are stuck in this hell on Earth now too.
Grunt -- Shares the same fate as other krogan
Zaeed -- Stuck on Earth
Kasumi -- Stuck on Earth
Samara -- she'll never see her daughter again.
James -- the Earth he fought so hard for will probably spend its last days in war and anarchy
Javik -- Doesn't get his last wish to die where he had to kill his crew.
EDI -- directly screwed over if you chose Destroy, stranded on some random planet if you didn't.  Her power will probably run out.
Joker -- Either EDI's dead or soon to be, and he's stranded on a random planet where he can't get any medical care for his condition.





I get that people would have to make sacrifices in the ending.  But ME3's ending is not the meaningful kind of sacrifice -- no, the relay destruction happens without anyone knowing even why.  And it's sacrifice with _no_ upside.  Seriously, the future they had in store for them is little better than getting harvested by the Reapers.  Most of them would probably die in a short amount of time after the ending, anyways.


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgot Leviathan was even a thing. 




Anyways, starting my Paragon playthrough as an Infiltrator. Going to play on insanity this time as male Shepard. :33


----------



## Cromer (May 5, 2013)

Patch got finished on his first playthru and didn't ragequit!


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2013)

Trust me, I was pretty close to it there at the end. But I guess the DLC did soften the blow a bit. That and the Extended Cut ending. If I had played this when it first came out...I'd probably still be seething. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That said, I still wish they hadn't have shown me the Catalyst. I was content with knowing that the Reapers were dicks because the Leviathans fucked up. Actually meeting the little shitbag and having to see his logic directly...it was a bit much. 

If I could control time and force the devs to change anything, it'd be to just remove the conversation with the kid. Everything else about the extended cut ending I chose was fine with me. Control all Reapers in the galaxy and impose my will upon all life, destroying all who would dare mock my dancing skills? That's exactly what my Shepard would have wanted.


----------



## FrayedThread (May 5, 2013)

I just started the Citadel DLC.
Love it already


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2013)

I've put quite a lot of time into this series. 

24 hours with ME1.
26 hours with ME2.
60 hours with ME3.
110 hours combined.

That's how many hours I've actually played. Think it took a few weeks to actually do everything. Never left my computer idling with the game still on, so that's the actual time it took me.


----------



## Wan (May 6, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I've put quite a lot of time into this series.
> 
> 24 hours with ME1.
> 26 hours with ME2.
> ...



Whoa, how'd you get that much time with ME3?  Each Mass Effect game takes me around 25-30 hours to get through, doing all the sidequests and not skipping any dialogue.  The only story-driven game that I've gotten 60+ hours out of in a single playthrough was Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2013)

Oman said:


> Whoa, how'd you get that much time with ME3?  Each Mass Effect game takes me around 25-30 hours to get through, doing all the sidequests and not skipping any dialogue.  The only story-driven game that I've gotten 60+ hours out of in a single playthrough was Dragon Age: Origins.



I dunno, I just played. 

Did all the main and side missions, as well as all the DLC.


----------



## Cromer (May 6, 2013)

I spent about 40 hours in ME1, because I kept getting lost/taking the Mako out for a spin. I never thought you could spend more than 45 hours in ME3+all the DLC. colour me surprised.


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2013)

You all calling me slow?


----------



## Cromer (May 6, 2013)

Holy shit...



That is some THOROUGH exploration of the game's every nook and cranny there.


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2013)

Or my OCD kicking in and forcing me to talk to everyone and everything in both the Normandy and the Citadel. 



> THOROUGH



Nice wording.


----------



## Spirit King (May 6, 2013)

I've put in some ridiculous amounts of time in mass effect 3 but that's mostly due to the multiplayer, somethng about the 50-60 different characters each with different ability sets, god knows how many weapons and mods combinations and the fact you unlock everything through RNG. Still great fun though, there's something about being that last man standing on platinum or gold as 3 banshees are chasing you as well as brutes, ravages shooting and if platinum phantoms and various other kids of crap and still managing to get to the end of the round, without getting sync killed.



FrayedThread said:


> I just started the Citadel DLC.
> Love it already



Honestly found it pretty crappy at the start probably partly due to the fact I was kinda tired and the whole thing is kinda ridiculous but at my second shot I blew right threw definately worth it, as a random guy said who I was playing with in ME3 multiplayer "closer man closer".


----------



## Snakety69 (May 6, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> You all calling me slow?



Yeah, that's about how long it took me. Probably because, adding in all the DLC, ME3 is most definitely the longest one with the most dialogue. Think it actually took me 59 hours to do.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, the only game I've spent 60 hours on is Dragon Age: Origins.

My Mass Effect playthroughs take on average 23 hours.  But when you take into account I have 14 playthroughs from all three games, that puts things in perspective.


----------



## Patchouli (May 18, 2013)

So upgrading my Hard Drive has set back my plans of replaying ME, but I'll get to it sometime. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOqHUa2LfNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (May 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> So upgrading my Hard Drive has set back my plans of replaying ME, but I'll get to it sometime.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOqHUa2LfNY[/YOUTUBE]



Transferring save files for ME1 should be pretty easy if you're playing on PC or 360.  On 360 though I don't think they let you transfer saves to a different storage device.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2013)

You should be able to do it through the cloud storage or by moving it to a hard-drive first.  As long as you use the same gamertag, it should work.  I know for sure that the cloud method works...or at least it worked when I tried it a year or two ago.


----------



## Patchouli (May 18, 2013)

I don't use cloud services, so nothing was backed up. (to my knowledge) 

Had bad experiences with cloud saves in other games, so I disable it and just stick to F5'ing all over the place.

The adventures of Jane Shepard are forever lost.


----------



## Spirit King (May 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I don't use cloud services, so nothing was backed up. (to my knowledge)
> 
> Had bad experiences with cloud saves in other games, so I disable it and just stick to F5'ing all over the place.
> 
> The adventures of Jane Shepard are forever lost.



Wait did you purposefully untick the option in Origin, because cloud synching is automatic, simply redownload and your saves should be there (assuming you used origin or steam etc.


----------



## Suzuku (May 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I've put quite a lot of time into this series.
> 
> 24 hours with ME1.
> 26 hours with ME2.
> ...


I've put in over 200 hours of my life into this.




And I'm still not done.


----------



## Patchouli (May 18, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Wait did you purposefully untick the option in Origin, because cloud synching is automatic, simply redownload and your saves should be there (assuming you used origin or steam etc.



Using Origin.

Never unticked anything. So maybe all my saves will still be there. 

Going to do a new playthrough as Paragon though. Why would I need my old saves?


----------



## Spirit King (May 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Using Origin.
> 
> Never unticked anything. So maybe all my saves will still be there.
> 
> Going to do a new playthrough as Paragon though. Why would I need my old saves?



I forget if Mass effect 1 has an import feature, e.g if you import a competed ME2 save in ME2 you get a certain amount of resources so you don't have to grind it all again.


----------



## Wan (May 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Using Origin.
> 
> Never unticked anything. So maybe all my saves will still be there.
> 
> Going to do a new playthrough as Paragon though. Why would I need my old saves?



You don't.  But still, you can easily recover your saves from you old hard drive. Just go to My Documents/Bioware/Mass Effect ( or 2 or 3)/Save.


----------



## Patchouli (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeBoTQ4Sjmo[/YOUTUBE]

Still my favorite track from this series. :33


----------



## Wan (May 21, 2013)

It's a lot of people's favorites.  My all-time favorite, though?  Hmm...maybe this.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 26, 2013)

I lost my collectors edition copy of ME3 (sucks Ikno) anyway my question is if I buy the regular edition will I still be able to use it with the game data and save I have on my PS3??


----------



## DedValve (May 26, 2013)

Mass Effect 1 soundtrack was the best for being so cool followed very closely by ME3 for having such beautiful tracks and ME2 dead last for overall being unmemmorable outside 3 or 4 fantastic tracks. 

Overall though the Mass Effect trilogy had an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Wan (May 30, 2013)

Been doing a new playthrough as Femshep, never tried that before.   And this...


----------



## Cromer (May 30, 2013)

ME1's soundtrack was very unique to it. You could always hear an ME-flavored sound and just know.

But ME2's my favourite, simply because the aural setting was ALWAYS on point and thematically appropriate.


----------



## Wan (May 31, 2013)

Cromer said:


> ME1's soundtrack was very unique to it. You could always hear an ME-flavored sound and just know.
> 
> But ME2's my favourite, simply because* the aural setting was ALWAYS on point and thematically appropriate.*



Yeah, that's something I felt was missing sometimes in ME3.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

> When we release a teaser trailer for the next ME, like DA3 just did, what would you like to see? What question would you like answered?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

It's kind of a pickle to be honest.

Either they do a prequel of sorts, in which case personally I'll have a problem overcoming my personal "meh" knowing that the ending will mean whatever's going on doesn't matter.

Or they do something after the end of ME3 in which case you have the very serious problem of dealing with the 3 majorly different universes available (either you establish a canon and offend 2/3rds of the customers or you try to come up with a story that doesn't care whether the Reapers were destroyed, are still around, or whether all living creatures are now part synthetic.


----------



## Wan (Jun 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> It's kind of a pickle to be honest.
> 
> Either they do a prequel of sorts, in which case personally I'll have a problem overcoming my personal "meh" knowing that the ending will mean whatever's going on doesn't matter.
> 
> Or they do something after the end of ME3 in which case you have the very serious problem of dealing with the 3 majorly different universes available (either you establish a canon and offend 2/3rds of the customers or you try to come up with a story that doesn't care whether the Reapers were destroyed, are still around, or whether all living creatures are now part synthetic.



Ugh, again with the "the ending makes it not matter".  Yes, things DO matter after the ending.  The Extended Cut _shows you this._


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

Watch the story be about a different galaxy altogether.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

Oman said:


> Ugh, again with the "the ending makes it not matter".  Yes, things DO matter after the ending.  The Extended Cut _shows you this._



The ending makes anything in a prequel not matter.

Why would I care, for example, about the first contact war if I know that the reapers are going to come anyway and render most of that moot?

(Sure they can tell a compelling story set in the first contact era that might make for a fabulous game but it's _hard_, harder than it has to be).

The endings actually make for exciting potential for a game set after ME3 however you'd be burdened by how dramatically different the three options make the universe.  (Meaning either then need probably twice as much work to take into account the three different "colors" of the universe; they pick one to be canon and piss off everyone that preferred one of the others; or they pay only lip service to the massive difference "boy it's nice that the reapers are helping rebuild society / isn't it nice that we're free of the reapers / boy society is different now that I'm half robot")


----------



## Wan (Jun 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The ending makes anything in a prequel not matter.
> 
> Why would I care, for example, about the first contact war if I know that the reapers are going to come anyway and render most of that moot?
> 
> ...



So?  How do they render it "moot"?  It's not like the characters would necessarily die during the Reaper invasion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

Oman said:


> So?  How do they render it "moot"?  It's not like the characters would necessarily die during the Reaper invasion.



No, but pretty much whatever they do will be at best a footnote in history books afterward (and at worst entirely redundant).

Which is anticlimactic to say the least.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

They could do something quantum universe related that would result in all 3 ME3 endings being simultaneously applicable amongst groups. Maybe have 3 universes collapse into 1. :33


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Something to offend everyone!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

While at the same time making their choices matter in some small way. 

You know EA would want Bioware to do it after hearing about "The Bioshocks"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

If they could pull it off with the atmosphere of "making your choices matter in some way" that would work.

But that is a really small target in a big field of "your choices utterly don't matter because _all three_ happened."


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

To expand on the idea in ways I'm sure Bioware will never actually do so...I'd make a save import feature that supported up to 3 characters. Characters from Universe A would know about Shepard and make small references. Stuff like, "I heard she was in love with a Turian." and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"She's the Reapers now."




Whereas people from Universe B would reference a different character. Let's say a male Shepard paragon who chose a different ending than Universe A's Shepard. I don't know what happens in the other endings to an exact degree, but I'm gonna guess...
*Spoiler*: __ 



In Destroy, Shepard dies to kill the Reapers. This ends up killing all Geth and AI's - which would have implications on the galaxy at large. Whereas in Destroy, the synthesis thing works and everybody lives happily ever after?




What I'm getting at is the save import would be able to import up to 3 of your playthroughs, which in turn effects how people in those universes view Shepard.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't think there's any chance of "import your save game" for the next ME game since it's not going to be "ME4."

There's just too many little details to track.

If they go to the future (which I doubt) they'll have to just pick a canon option for some things.

I can see them making the ending a toggle-able option but even that makes it hard (since you'll have to adjust a lot of dialogue to accommodate for it).

What I could see is multiple Mass Effect series due to the split ("Mass Effect: Last Resort" takes place in the Mass Effect Red universe, "Mass Effect: End of Domination" takes place in the Mass Effect Blue universe, "Mass Effect: Electric Sheep" takes place in the Mass Effect Green universe).

I doubt they'll make any significant games that take place after ME3 though (chronologically) though because of this obstacle.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle the Destroyer of Dreams. 

(I do also think it's unlikely as well, but it'd be nice. )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2013)

More power to them if they can pull it off, I'm just not going to hold my breath on it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 18, 2013)

Neither am I, it would require a great deal of work.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 18, 2013)

I dont even begin to understand how a chronological sequel can be achieved, but I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 20, 2013)

The reason why I don't think you can import your characters?  Our save files were on the 360/PS3.  If there is a Mass Effect 4 or another game that could possibly need the previous save files, the game would likely be on the next gen console.  

I guess you could stick the save files on an external hard drive and then connect it to the next gen console...if it supports that feature.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 20, 2013)

I forgot about consoles.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 20, 2013)

Everyone forgets about us...


----------



## Wan (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, I've just observed a curious phenomenon.

Back in ME1, I liked both Ashley and Kaidan, but I thought Ashley was the more interesting human squadmate.  ME3 sort of sucked what I liked about her out of her and made her bland at best, bitchy at worst.  Now I'm going on my first Femshep playthrough, and the first playthrough I've let Kaidan survive (well, there was one Maleshep playthrough, but that was a "don't talk to anyone, screw up as much as possible" playthrough, so I didn't really _talk_ to Kaidan) and he actually feels like the more fleshed out, likable character.  Weird how that turned around.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 22, 2013)

You lads do realize that they can elect to simply ignore the endings, right? Walters can just sweep the whole thing under the rug and pretend it never happened, instead setting the new story many years into the future without any save imports, Genesis comic books or any known characters apart from a few Codex entries here and there.


----------



## Wan (Jun 22, 2013)

I was a little apprehensive of just how renegade I could get in what I said to Kaidan and still get my Femshep back into a relationship with him, but my Femshep just had that date with him on the Citadel where the two are now officially back together.  Now it's time to bring him and Garrus on every mission for a never ending train of awkwardness.


----------



## andrea (Jun 24, 2013)

i want a mass effect 4 set in a different galaxy altogether with new backstory, races, technology, maybe even different laws of physics

and not make the main character human at all and let us pick the race


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2013)

i will obly play ME4 if there are no reapers 

i still remembered what happened last time


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 24, 2013)

Haylie said:


> i want a mass effect 4 set in a different galaxy altogether with new backstory, races, technology, maybe even different laws of physics
> 
> and not make the main character human at all and let us pick the race



Wouldn't that just be an entirely different game then?  Just lose the Mass Effect title.


----------



## Wan (Jun 24, 2013)

Haylie said:


> i want a mass effect 4 set in a different galaxy altogether with new backstory, races, technology, maybe even different laws of physics
> 
> and not make the main character human at all and let us pick the race



Yeah, that's not even Mass Effect.  That's a new IP altogether.


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wouldn't that just be an entirely different game then?  Just lose the Mass Effect title.





Oman said:


> Yeah, that's not even Mass Effect.  That's a new IP altogether.



fine, then keep only the titular mass effect technology 

either way if they keep the milky way as the main setting it would have to be extremely far in the future so as to make any specifics of the 3 possible endings irrelevant (i.e. the "stargazer" epilogue). so the main races and the technology would be so incredibly advanced they'd be unrecognizable

that or make a prequel set during the first contact war


----------



## Damaris (Jun 25, 2013)

Oman said:


> Well, I've just observed a curious phenomenon.
> 
> Back in ME1, I liked both Ashley and Kaidan, but I thought Ashley was the more interesting human squadmate.  ME3 sort of sucked what I liked about her out of her and made her bland at best, bitchy at worst.  Now I'm going on my first Femshep playthrough, and the first playthrough I've let Kaidan survive (well, there was one Maleshep playthrough, but that was a "don't talk to anyone, screw up as much as possible" playthrough, so I didn't really _talk_ to Kaidan) and he actually feels like the more fleshed out, likable character.  Weird how that turned around.



kaidan is actually really interesting
he's probably my favorite squadmate in terms of depth
you just have to dig it out, which most people don't bother


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 28, 2013)

Agree.  100% agree.  

Felt like I was walking down memory lane when I saw the beginning.  At first, I was thinking that it would have been better if the actual voices were used, but I changed my mind at 0:33 when Nihilus' quote came up.  I instantly heard his voice in my head, and from then on all the voices just triggered in my mind when their quotes came up.

Haven't ported over my femShep to Mass Effect 3, but I know that as mShep I never got that part at 3:40 with Shepard touching the elevator as Mordin goes up.  Was that added, or does it really happen in the game?


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 29, 2013)

Jena said:


> [sp]


----------



## Jena (Jul 5, 2013)

I was going through my old youtube account which was a horrifying experience btw and I re-discovered this thing:


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 8, 2013)

So, over the last few weeks I've been frequently visiting BSN in order to observe certain tortured individuals as they keep trudging through the ashes and dicking each other at every corner. I've become quite the sadist, it seems...


----------



## Wan (Jul 8, 2013)

Browsing the BSN is more for masochists in my experience.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 8, 2013)

If nothing esle, it serves as a healthy reminder about why I should never bang my cousin.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2013)

Just decided to buy Mass Effect 1 with the rest of my PSN money.

Played ME 2(Had the Genesis comic DLC, so I wasn’t completely in the dark), and ME 3, and i"m really looking forward to playing the first one


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

I wish I could forget everything I know about Mass Effect and play it all again. 


*Spoiler*: _Still one of my favorite moments in ME3_ 



Skip to 0:53 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDmSY_58b00[/YOUTUBE]






Magnum Bookworm said:


> Just decided to buy Mass Effect 1 with the rest of my PSN money.
> 
> Played ME 2(Had the Genesis comic DLC, so I wasn’t completely in the dark), and ME 3, and i"m really looking forward to playing the first one



It's a great experience. The entire trilogy is. :33

Just don't bother with DLC for ME1, it's absolutely horrible.


----------



## Wan (Jul 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's a great experience. The entire trilogy is. :33
> 
> Just don't bother with DLC for ME1, it's absolutely horrible.



"Bring Down The Sky" is alright actually, it's "Pinnacle Station" that is horrible.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 13, 2013)

'Bring Down The Sky' wasn't horrible, per se. Just not value for money.


If you do have money to burn though, might as well.

EDIT ninja'd


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I wish I could forget everything I know about Mass Effect and play it all again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Still one of my favorite moments in ME3_
> ...



I was actually thinking of purchasing a DLC(Citadel or omega) from ME 3, but decided against it since I could just buy the whole first game for a couple of dollars less.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 13, 2013)

I forgot about Bring Down the Sky. The bugginess of Pinnacle Station clouded my memory. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't remember if I negotiated with the Batarins or if I just shot them outright. I think the latter. 






Magnum Bookworm said:


> I was actually thinking of purchasing a DLC(Citadel or omega) from ME 3, but decided against it since I could just buy the whole first game for a couple of dollars less.



Citadel is the greatest thing in ME3. But I'd say ME1 is a better all around experience.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 13, 2013)

Earlier I was choosing different dialogue options to see what was said and I couldn't stop laughing at something Garrus said during the bottle-shooting scene.

It went something like;
Shep: You have a new scar every time I see you, are you getting slow in your old age, Garrus?
Garrus: ... Raise your hand if you've never _died._


----------



## Wan (Jul 15, 2013)

Cromer said:


> 'Bring Down The Sky' wasn't horrible, per se. Just not value for money.
> 
> 
> If you do have money to burn though, might as well.
> ...



DLC in general tends to be a little overpriced relative to what you get.  I never actually had to pay for Bring Down The Sky, though; it comes for free on both the Platinum Hits edition of the game for the 360 and with the regular PC version



Magnum Bookworm said:


> I was actually thinking of purchasing a DLC(Citadel or omega) from ME 3, but decided against it since I could just buy the whole first game for a couple of dollars less.



The Citadel DLC was great and totally worth the price IMO.


Patchouli said:


> I forgot about Bring Down the Sky. The bugginess of Pinnacle Station clouded my memory.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It had one of the best moral dilemmas across all the games, IMO.  It's one of the few things where I always take the "Renegade" option of capturing Balak and letting the engineers die, even on my Paragon playthroughs.  Here's a man who may go on to kill many, many more people, and the cost of capturing him and preventing that is a few people's lives.  Objectively it's a cruel twist on the idea of "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few".  

And just a little earlier there's another Renegade option I always take even on Paragon playthroughs: when Balak's second in command Charn tries to negotiate with you.  There's an option to Charm/Intimidate him into cooperating and letting him live, but it was clear that if he got away he would continue in the abhorrent profession of making slaving raids on human colonies.  Nope, my paragon Shepard did not fight off the whole damn Skyllian Blitz just to let stuff like that go unchecked.  Charn gets a bullet in the head every time.

I guess you could say "Bring Down The Sky" takes my Shepard to a dark place.  If I was actually in that position, those would be the decisions I would make, but I wouldn't sleep well for many days afterward.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Oman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know what you mean.

While I always kill Charn no matter who I'm playing as, I especially enjoy it when I'm playing my Male Shep. I like to play my Male Shep as a "Ruthless Paragon" with the Mindoir background who used to be blinded with anger and filled with murderous rage towards any kind slavers. But when he got most of his squad killed on Torfan due to him letting his rage and anger control him like that, he decided to try and be a better person and Marine so that something like that would never happen again. However, those feelings will never leave him, and every once in a while, it shows. That situation with Charn being one such instant.

I really wish I had gotten into this series (and others like it) sooner. Creating characters and filling in the blanks can be so much fun


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2013)

So,  just recruited Liara in ME 1. Honestly, this game seems MUCH harder than ME 2 & 3.

Not too mention that it does feel a little clunky in combat. At first I didn't  like it all that much, but now I do like it. Stroy is defenitely the best o the three games IMO.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> So,  just recruited Liara in ME 1. Honestly, this game seems MUCH harder than ME 2 & 3.
> 
> *Not too mention that it does feel a little clunky in combat.* At first I didn't  like it all that much, but now I do like it. Stroy is defenitely the best o the three games IMO.



I think that right there is the reason. The action and combat wasn't exactly the first one's strongest point. Though in my opinion the second one was the hardest, especially on Insanity. That fuckin Collector ambush man


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2013)

How much  more do I have left?

I actually have no idea how long this game is suppose to be, and I really want to make a FemShep soon too and move on to ME 2. I hate that the Adept kind of sucks on ME 1, it's massively improved in ME 2. Might make my FemShep an Infiltrator.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> How much  more do I have left?
> 
> I actually have no idea how long this game is suppose to be, and I really want to make a FemShep soon too and move on to ME 2. I hate that the Adept kind of sucks on ME 1, it's massively improved in ME 2. Might make my FemShep an Infiltrator.



Assuming you went straight for Liara, you've got four main missions left, and those usually take a couple hours to get through if not more. The game is about as long as any normal game these days, just as long as you stick to the main story and skip all the side-quests. If you decide to tackle everything, that shit can take up to 30+ hours.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll just do a couple of side-quests then.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 15, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I think that right there is the reason. The action and combat wasn't exactly the first one's strongest point. Though in my opinion the second one was the hardest, especially on Insanity. That fuckin Collector ambush man



Dude, the Luna mission in ME1 with the hordes of Rocket drones is worse, even on hardcore. And that fight with the Krogan battlemaster and his geth horde in Liara's rescue mission  is hair-rendingly frustrating if it's the first mission you go for.



And it's easy to get lost in ME1. My first save went to 57 hours!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 15, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completely agree  I do the exact same thing with my Paragon Mindoir background.  




Magnum Bookworm said:


> How much  more do I have left?



My first playthrough in Mass Effect 1 was 36 hours I believe.  After that all my playthroughs (and I only do complete playthroughs, all the sidequests completed including the mineral ones) take on average 23 hours.



Magnum Bookworm said:


> I hate that the Adept kind of sucks on ME 1, it's massively improved in ME 2. Might make my FemShep an Infiltrator.



Wait, what?  The Adept was the best in Mass Effect 1.  Each biotic skill has separate cooldowns,  making it so easy to use multiple skills at the same time.  Easily the most overpowered class.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Dude, the Luna mission in ME1 with the hordes of Rocket drones is worse, even on hardcore. And that fight with the Krogan battlemaster and his geth horde in Liara's rescue mission  is hair-rendingly frustrating if it's the first mission you go for.



I remember one time doing an achievement run on hardcore where I tried to get that one along with the cheevo's for keeping Wrex and Garrus with you throughout most of the game. I didn't really have trouble with those missions you mentioned. On Luna I kind of just hung back and let the Drones come to me. Sure, one of 'em got lucky with a rocket one time, but they didn't last long against our spectre weapons. As for the fight with the Krogan Battlemaster, I just hung out on the side, picked off the Geth and just kind of laid into him from across the room. He did charge me, but I just had Wrex Throw his ass up against the wall. He was dead before he could get up.

No, the only mission that made me slam my controller a few times was getting Wrex's family armor back from Actus and his gang. Was bad enough that there was shit all over the place to hide behind and they never stayed still long enough to get any good shots. It was when the last three (including Actus) busted out the FUCKING IMMUNITY that shit didn't go so well for me. Took me a few frustratingly long tries that one did 



> And it's easy to get lost in ME1. My first save went to 57 hours!



True dat 

My first big, 100%, do-every-fucking-possible-thing-in-the-game run took me about a good 45 hours. Some of that was due to me reading pretty much every single codex I could get my grubby little knowledge-seeking fingers on. God I love this series 



forgotten_hero said:


> Completely agree  I do the exact same thing with my Paragon Mindoir background.


----------



## Wan (Jul 16, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Dude, the Luna mission in ME1 with the hordes of Rocket drones is worse, even on hardcore. And that fight with the Krogan battlemaster and his geth horde in Liara's rescue mission  is hair-rendingly frustrating if it's the first mission you go for.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's easy to get lost in ME1. My first save went to 57 hours!



The Luna mission is pretty hard on lower levels or if you bring the wrong squadmates (biotics are next to useless against assault and rocket drones).  You have to bring tech-using squadmates (Tali, Kaidan, Garrus) and use their overload and sabotage abilities to disable those rocket launchers and take them out more quickly.

I don't find the end of the mission on Therum very hard, but I haven't played it in on a low level in a while and I know the nuances of ME1's combat mechanics pretty thoroughly at this point.    I think the most annoying thing about that (and the geth in general) are the geth snipers which can one-shot you if you are too low level or are using a squishy class.  The best thing to use against the snipers (and one of the more broken abilities in general) is the Singularity ability...which sucks if you're not playing as an Adept, because only Liara and the Adept class get Singularity, and this is the mission to recruit Liara.  Other than that, keep moving so the snipers can't get a lock on you and make sure you have any damage-reducing abilities, like Immunity or Barrier, active.

Other parts that were hard for me (not so hard on recent playthroughs) were 
*Spoiler*: __ 



taking out the Thorian, the rocket launchers on the Citadel Tower, and the dirty cop on Noveria.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oman said:


> Other parts that were hard for me (not so hard on recent playthroughs) were taking out the Thorian, the rocket launchers on the Citadel Tower, *and the dirty cop on Noveria.*



I usually just have Liara slap her ass with a Singularity during that part. Gets rid of her for a little bit, and by the time she drops, she's either dead, or all of her squad mates are and it's just her. I really didn't have any major trouble on the main quest on the higher difficulties. Then again I only did them on new game+. Didn't really feel the need to start fresh on one.


----------



## Wan (Jul 17, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I usually just have Liara slap her ass with a Singularity during that part. Gets rid of her for a little bit, and by the time she drops, she's either dead, or all of her squad mates are and it's just her. I really didn't have any major trouble on the main quest on the higher difficulties. Then again I only did them on new game+. Didn't really feel the need to start fresh on one.



Yeah...but on my last playthrough, I was a bastard and left Liara's recruitment mission for last. 

[YOUTUBE]XygPTw-p4lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oman said:


> Yeah...but on my last playthrough, I was a bastard and left Liara's recruitment mission for last.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XygPTw-p4lc[/YOUTUBE]





I've only ever done one Renegade run (to get the achievement), and it hurt so bad the whole way through. I don't care what anyone says, Renegade Shep's a fuckin monster. I purposefully left recruiting Liara for last and never talked to her because I couldn't bear the thought of being that fucking horrid to her. Sure, some of it was funny, but it was hard to appreciate it over all the dead bodies of a lot of characters I liked


----------



## Cromer (Jul 18, 2013)

I still remember the first time I left Therum for last


"I'm hallucinating, aren't I?"


----------



## Jena (Jul 18, 2013)

I play (mostly) Renegade Shep but on ME1 you have to choose a lot of middle or paragon options in order to keep conversations going. Otherwise you're a straight-up ass to people and they refuse to talk to you later.

But I think it's hilarious how you can talk to a crewmate and they can reveal some deeply personal backstory and you can respond like a complete jackass. They pour their heart out to you and you stomp on it mercilessly. I'm surprised that asshole!Shep doesn't get murdered by the crew.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2013)

For the most part, I felt that Renegade Shep (with some Paragon options with regards to the crew) really worked in the first two games.  I could see him as being the one who makes the hard choices.

Now Renegade Shep in the third game was just a dick.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 18, 2013)

First two games nothing, ME2 was the only game where Renegade!Shep seemed like the pragmatic, get the job done anti-hero.


In ME1 he was just a jerkwad, and ME3 Renegade was a monster, plain and simple.

(As an aside, I love playing Renegade M!Shep. That understated psycho menace really sells it for me.)


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 18, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> Now Renegade Shep in the third game was just a dick.



Speakin of Renegade Shep in 3, there's actually a major problem I have with that. In 3, Shepard has constant nightmares about the Reapers and that kid he saw get blown up. Now why the fuck would Renegade Shep give enough of a shit about that to have nightmares over it? The last two games pretty much established that that side of the character couldn't give a darn less about pretty much anything.

I'm always a Paragon, so those dreams and stuff make sense for my Shepard's, but it's things like that that make me see where people are coming from when they say Bioware kind of hijacked the character from them.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2013)

When I play as Renegade, I like to imagine that it's not so much that he doesn't give a darn about anything, but it's more of a numbers game to him.  Sacrifice some miners to kill a Batarian terrorist?  Fine.  

I like to think he has a philosophy about war closer to what the Turians have.  Garrus mentions in the third game that humans try to save everyone, but Turians are taught that its a victory even if there's only one Turian left standing.

I think Renegade Shep would have a couple nightmares about seeing that kid being killed in front of him, but I don't think it would bother him for too long.  At least, not while the war was going on.  Afterwards though, who knows?


----------



## Wan (Jul 18, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Speakin of Renegade Shep in 3, there's actually a major problem I have with that. In 3, Shepard has constant nightmares about the Reapers and that kid he saw get blown up. Now why the fuck would Renegade Shep give enough of a shit about that to have nightmares over it? The last two games pretty much established that that side of the character couldn't give a darn less about pretty much anything.
> 
> I'm always a Paragon, so those dreams and stuff make sense for my Shepard's, but it's things like that that make me see where people are coming from when they say Bioware kind of hijacked the character from them.



In real life really don't get to choose what you dream about or have nightmares about.  But you can choose whether or not to let it bother you, like you can in ME3.  Either you have the nightmares and just shrug it off, or you open up to your friends about it.  It's your choice whether or not to actually care.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 19, 2013)

forgotten_hero said:


> When I play as Renegade, I like to imagine that it's not so much that he doesn't give a darn about anything, but it's more of a numbers game to him.  Sacrifice some miners to kill a Batarian terrorist?  Fine.
> 
> I like to think he has a philosophy about war closer to what the Turians have.  Garrus mentions in the third game that humans try to save everyone, but Turians are taught that its a victory even if there's only one Turian left standing.
> 
> I think Renegade Shep would have a couple nightmares about seeing that kid being killed in front of him, but I don't think it would bother him for too long.  At least, not while the war was going on.  Afterwards though, who knows?





Oman said:


> In real life really don't get to choose what you dream about or have nightmares about.  But you can choose whether or not to let it bother you, like you can in ME3.  Either you have the nightmares and just shrug it off, or you open up to your friends about it.  It's your choice whether or not to actually care.



Yeah, but the dream is recurring, which kind of heavily implies that he was bothered by that one specific moment.

I dunno, Renegade Shep comes off to me ass a hard ass that's used to war and used to seeing shit like this. Hell, I'm sure he's probably seen worse. So him being bothered by seeing one kid get iced just doesn't make sense to me. But hey, Shepard is whoever you want him to be, so I guess there's really no point in debating this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2013)

Finished Mass Effect 1 last night

What I did:
Romanced Liara
Saved the Rachni Queen
Let Ash die
Saved Wrex
Appointed Anderson
Accidentally let Kirrahe die
Damned the council

Since my only experience with ME 1 was the Mass Effect Genesis comic that is packaged with the PS3 version of ME 2, I was surprsied to find out how fucking aggravating Ash is. I promised myself in order to get her full stroy I'd let her live on  my first ME 1 playthrough, but fuck that. When it came to the decision, it wasn't even a choice, more like a reflex. Couldn't wait to get rid of her.

Now to do my FemShep tomorrow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 20, 2013)

Out of my 8 playthroughs on Mass Effect, I think I only saved Kaidan once.

Edit:  Make that twice.

And I really wish Kirrahe had a larger part, I liked him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2013)

Renegade Shep is a lot more fun.  And a lot more realistic to tell you the truth.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Renegade Shep is a lot more fun.  And a lot more realistic to tell you the truth.



Because you're an ass Rukia .


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 20, 2013)

I sometimes just mod my Shep's to full renegade so I get the cool scars without being a complete dick to everyone.
--

I'm curious guys, what do your Shep's look like?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 20, 2013)

Exactly like this.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 20, 2013)

Ooh, have any screenshots?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> I'm curious guys, what do your Shep's look like?






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2013)

I had made some changes between ME2 and ME3...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2013)

Mass Effect 4: BioWare Director Hints at Exciting New Storyline said:
			
		

> BioWare is yet to announce officially the next game in the critically acclaimed Mass Effect (ME) series. However, the game's development team in Montreal seems to have no qualms in teasing the game's storyline.
> 
> Mass Effect producer Mike Gamble has revealed that the studio has made significant progress on the next game in the franchise.
> 
> ...




cant say im not surprised


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well that didn't tell us anything we didn't already know 

But hey, at least they seem excited about it, and that's always a plus


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2013)

FrayedThread said:


> I'm curious guys, what do your Shep's look like?



Image quality is terrible, but...


*Spoiler*: _some with the face scars, some without_ 












angry space barbie


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2013)

finished me2 today  started me3 and im not happy with the new faces..i have to redo my imported femshep


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 24, 2013)

There's some fascinating shit in here, apart from the Dragon Age stuff:


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Aug 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aI355pd41s[/YOUTUBE]

This still gets to me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 24, 2013)

looking through the concept art in the link provided earlier and damn...some of them look really cool. I liked the thought process behind it too. 

Favorites are definitely , the , and the . 

Reaper drone stuff was really cool too, but I'm not sure if when that was drawn, they had the idea of them having characteristics of their host race (or if they did, this would be Geth reaper drones).


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Aug 24, 2013)

Just got done playing all three MEs again cause I wanted one last hurrah at it all. I just can't still get over the ending. I want to sell them all and be done with it but deep down I want the series to be saved and have some sort of closure. I know people get mad and say get over it but I say how about you get your head out of your own ass and then talk to me if you can't understand why I don't like the ending. There has to be something we can still do!?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 24, 2013)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Just got done playing all three MEs again cause I wanted one last hurrah at it all. I just can't still get over the ending. I want to sell them all and be done with it but deep down I want the series to be saved and have some sort of closure. I know people get mad and say get over it but I say how about you get your head out of your own ass and then talk to me if you can't understand why I don't like the ending. There has to be something we can still do!?



"Mass Effect 4" isn't continuing Shepard's story, so unless they come out with new comics or books for the series, then Extended Cut is about as much closure as you're going to get from EA/Bioware


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 24, 2013)

The first issue of Mass Effect: Foundation came out about a month ago.  No more DLC for Mass Effect 3 either, which I'm disappointed with.  I was hoping that they would make Hanhar or Elcor multiplayer characters.  Oooh, or the Yahg.  That would be even better than playing as a jellyfish or living tank.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 28, 2013)

The best thing they could do right now is a reboot. Keep the setting, create a more competent protagonist and avoid foes that require a Deus Ex Machina in order to defeat.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 28, 2013)

i play on the ps3 but that's taken from my trying out the game on the pc. thinking about rebuying the series on my pc

when i play as manshep i never customize tbh..lazy and i just think the face looks fine as it is


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool gaming facts on ME. I gotta replay ME3 on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Jena (Sep 4, 2013)

The rep glitch made me see some of my older reps, and some beautiful images from a certain Kaidan-loving friend who used to frequent this thread.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Oh man....


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As does this for me. 

[YOUTUBE]YF6i3xvgyhE[/YOUTUBE]



narutoXhinata=love said:


> Just got done playing all three MEs again cause I wanted one last hurrah at it all. I just can't still get over the ending. I want to sell them all and be done with it but deep down I want the series to be saved and have some sort of closure. I know people get mad and say get over it but I say how about you get your head out of your own ass and then talk to me if you can't understand why I don't like the ending. There has to be something we can still do!?



The extended cut was pretty good as far as closure goes, though there were other lingering problems.



Overwatch said:


> The best thing they could do right now is a reboot. Keep the setting, create a more competent protagonist and avoid foes that require a Deus Ex Machina in order to defeat.



What?  A complete reboot would be confusing and pointless.  They can create a new protagonist and foes just by making a new story.



Tsukiyo said:


> i play on the ps3 but that's taken from my trying out the game on the pc. thinking about rebuying the series on my pc
> 
> when i play as manshep i never customize tbh..lazy and i just think the face looks fine as it is



TBH there's not much of an advantage to playing on PC.  You can run the game at higher resolution and framerate if your PC has the power for it, but it's a pretty basic PC port with no extra effects or detail.  The modding community is extremely limited.  The biggest advantage I guess is that it's simple to use a program to edit your save games if you want to change something.



Jena said:


> The rep glitch made me see some of my older reps, and some beautiful images from a certain Kaidan-loving friend who used to frequent this thread.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agh, I did not need to see that last one...whatever happened to The Boss anyways?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> As does this for me.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YF6i3xvgyhE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Haven't heard that song. 

Gonna replay the ME trilogy again as a Paragon next time around. But first...gotta wait for the Oculus Rift consumer release. Getting that, and then it's ME time.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> What?  A complete reboot would be confusing and pointless.  They can create a new protagonist and foes just by making a new story.



As long as they avoid the Reaper business like a plague, yes. 

Loose the baggage and never speak of it again. Ever. It's the only way they'll be able to keep moving forward.


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Haven't heard that song.
> 
> Gonna replay the ME trilogy again as a Paragon next time around. But first...gotta wait for the Oculus Rift consumer release. Getting that, and then it's ME time.



That's because you didn't do this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]bxp1q0Qo0BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 4, 2013)

Who...oh god who the fuck would do that? 

On the topic of our Shepards. Here's mine. (from a post a bunch of pages back).


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2013)

Someone who's afraid the krogan will reproduce wildly and run out of control after the Reapers are dealt with.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 4, 2013)

Krogan are cool though.


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Krogan are cool though.



They were jerkasses back during the Krogan Rebellions.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 4, 2013)

That was then though. Now they're just giant bundles of badassery with comic relief tossed in.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> Agh, I did not need to see that last one...whatever happened to The Boss anyways?



Her account was banned for whatever reason.

But I, as I've said multiple times before, I miss the people that used to frequent the forums, all the way from the threads for the first game.  I still remember that we filled up one thread for Mass Effect 3 before the game even came out, lol.

We should definitely have a reunion multiplayer session.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 4, 2013)

We filled up two threads, actually. 


And I shot Mordin in the back, my first run through. Silly me, I kept the data from ME2, so Eve was alive and kicking, and Mordin just...wouldn't...budge. Hell, I cried while clicking, and I was just the player


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 6, 2013)

Oman said:


> TBH there's not much of an advantage to playing on PC.  You can run the game at higher resolution and framerate if your PC has the power for it, but it's a pretty basic PC port with no extra effects or detail.  The modding community is extremely limited.  The biggest advantage I guess is that it's simple to use a program to edit your save games if you want to change something.



yeah the only thing i really see a difference in is the first game. i guess since it was never really meant to be put on the ps3, the quality is much more noticeable on the pc. 

other than that there is no difference, in fact i prefer the game on my console


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2013)

Oman said:


> They were jerkasses back during the Krogan Rebellions.



Yeah, well, the Council Races should have seen that coming from miles away. Wouldn't uplift the Yahg and expect them to "expand peacefully", either 

Only my extreme pro-human/xenophobe Shepards kill Wrex/let the krogan wither. And then there are some which just can't take the chance.
But me personally, I'd help them everytime, but only if Wrex and Eve are in charge.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCtsFtPs1fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2013)

Tsukiyo said:


> yeah the only thing i really see a difference in is the first game. i guess since it was never really meant to be put on the ps3, the quality is much more noticeable on the pc.
> 
> other than that there is no difference, in fact i prefer the game on my console



There's a reason for differences only being noticeable in ME1.  ME1 was originally developed only for the 360, and only later was ported to the PC.  BioWare didn't do the port directly, instead, they handed it off to a studio called Demiurge.  Demiurge went to the trouble of including some higher resolution textures and higher resolution effects, along with a revamped lighting and shadowing system.  The actual coding and optimization seemed kind of sloppy, but at least there were some PC benefits.

Both ME2 and ME3 were developed simultaneously on the 360 and PC (and PS3 for ME3) by BioWare.  BioWare didn't seem to care much about giving PC gamers any graphical bonuses, they just took the same textures from the console games and slapped them into the PC version.  The game seems better optimized, though.

The PS3 version of ME3 seems to have subpar performance even compared to the 360 version:  .  It's kind of surprising, since the PS3 port of ME2 actually performed quite well.  In any case, I'm too spoiled on smooth 60 frames per second, antialiasing, and high resolution to go with console versions if I can help it.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 30, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCtsFtPs1fY[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't know 7 was out 
 

 thanks for posting


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 26, 2013)

_New _endings

New soundtrack:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wrai63Z-38[/YOUTUBE]

Old soundtrack: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTPQgGfx9HI[/YOUTUBE]

Low EMS:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKRLDXbjIEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Oct 28, 2013)

Vino said:


> _New _endings



Don't care, it's as worthless as fanfiction to me.



> New soundtrack:



Ewww.  Well, Reignite by Malukah is a phenomenal song, but I don't see the point of replacing Das Malefitz by Faunts.  And the new music composed for the mod sounds like it belongs on the SNES, not in a modern game.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Oct 31, 2013)

I've heard tales that the N7 hoodie is comfy. Also heard that Mass Effect stuff will be on sale November 7th (N7 day. ).

Can anyone here verify the comfy factor of the N7 hoodie?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

it was comfy until the ending ruined my life


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 31, 2013)

People still give a rat's ass about this series?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

we remember what it could have been opposed to its failure


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 31, 2013)

It was a mess from start to finish. Yes, even back when the great and powerful Drew Karpyshyn, folk hero of the anti-ending movement, still had his fat, sweaty hands on the steering wheel. The ending might have eclipsed the many glaring issues present in all three games, but it doesn't change the fact that it didn't go to shit in just 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 1, 2013)

I need to know the comfyness level of an article of clothing. No offense guys, but I don't really care about your experiences with the series. Need to know if this hoodie is built to last or if it's going to fall apart after the first wash. The warmness and snugness level as well.

These are the things I must know.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 1, 2013)

Honestly the original destroy ending makes sense since it was meant to destroy everything with the Reaper code. Which should include the Relays since it was made by them if I remember right (Have not played Leviathan DLC so their might be some info I'm missing). 

Then of course theirs the fact that the Arrival DLC in ME 2 showed us why it's a bad idea to destroy the relays. And of course their's the small theme Mass Effect tried to convey to their fans (That was kinda even more forced into our face in ME 2) of breaking bad cycles. So in many ways I understood why it was the renegade choice.

However I think Control is bad just in a lesser scale. The series kept shoving it into our face that one person with too much power will always eventually fail (IM, Saren, Udina, The Council, etc). So Sheperd taking control of the Reapers would eventually go bad in some way which of course is my opinion.

Which leaves Synthesis as both the best "good" ending even though its just as immoral as Destroy with the change to all being of the galaxy. By best it's the one that allows the "people" to choose their path and gives them a treasure trove of knowledge as well ends the Synthetic/Organic cycle while curing many diseases probably. On the other hand its immoral since Shepard is forcing the change on all Organic beings, and it doesn't insure that the Reapers won't later choose that the "answer" was not effective since wars would still be fought over petty things such as resources, planets, and plain old egoism.

Well those are my thoughts on the endings.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 1, 2013)

This is a good read:


----------



## Wan (Nov 8, 2013)

Happy belated "N7 day", guys!

[YOUTUBE]eOaC7WzlfKc[/YOUTUBE]



Overwatch said:


> People still give a rat's ass about this series?



Damn right I do.



Overwatch said:


> It was a mess from start to finish. Yes, even back when the great and powerful Drew Karpyshyn, folk hero of the anti-ending movement, still had his fat, sweaty hands on the steering wheel. The ending might have eclipsed the many glaring issues present in all three games, but it doesn't change the fact that it didn't go to shit in just 5-10 minutes.



The Mass Effect trilogy was by no means perfect, but it was still pretty damn good, and it offered a unique experience that you really couldn't get anywhere.  The only other developers with the know-how to make comparable experiences are Obsidian Entertainment (Knights of the Old Republic II, New Vegas, Alpha Protocol) and CD Projekt RED (The Witcher series).  I love KOTOR II and Alpha Protocol to bits, but they haven't hit upon a viable commercial success yet.  Much as I love Alpha Protocol, I'm just not as attached to the setting and the characters.  I played The Witcher for a couple hours, and it didn't draw me in.  The tone and setting just didn't click with me.

There was plenty of good stuff across the Mass Effect games, including 3.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]f5w3xjgTt7M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UXLVFnl3WcE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]h7AB2c-LAI8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gGD4OBSHBKc[/YOUTUBE]

(Mass Effect 2 still has one of the best openings of any game I've ever played)

[YOUTUBE]p5fj0xvMCJg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KrH0Lda0Hds[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7O9YpMcpg3E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AT-dVZRzni8[/YOUTUBE]

Lots of people died in Mass Effect 3. 






Agent of Chaos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually even the thing about "Destroy" having to kill all artificial intelligence in the galaxy doesn't make sense, because the mission with Legion clearing out geth servers established that there's a distinct "Reaper code" that can be targeted and destroyed while leaving other code intact.  But regardless, it's the option I would likely jump at in the moment, because, despite the cost, I just want something that's surefire to kill the Reapers.  It's also nice that this is the one ending that Shepard can survive in, but Shepard doesn't know he can survive when making the choice so it wouldn't factor into the decision.

Control is objectively the best option at face value.  You don't goddamn kill off a friend (EDI) or a whole race (the geth) doing it, you have the Reapers on hand to help rebuild the galaxy, and if you want you always have the option of overloading all the Reapers and blowing them up.  In the moment I wouldn't want to choose this because I can't be sure that I won't get carried away with the power or if I would maintain my value for individual life, losing myself and leaving the galaxy under a tyrannical Reaper rule (which would still be better than outright extermination, admittedly).  At least Control makes sense on a basic level -- Shepard's consciousness is uploaded and becomes a greater consciousness that controls the Reapers.  That's simple enough to understand.

Synthesis has the dubious honor of both being completely immoral and completely nonsensical.  It's immoral in that you are forcing a change on every living being in the galaxy without their permission.  Even if _you_ think the change is a good thing, but that in no way gives you the right to make the decision for anyone else.  The core problem, I'd almost say _evil_, of that is illustrated implicitly by Data's question to Picard in this Star Trek clip:

[YOUTUBE]-htVPOSBYfs[/YOUTUBE]

Furthermore, it just doesn't make sense.  Shepard's "essence" is spread across the galaxy?  What?  Can someone explain this to me, because I've seen the Extended Cut's attempt to explain it and it's still absolutely nutters.  I thought this was relatively realistic science fiction, not a space magic fantasy.  And lastly, it _doesn't solve the problem_ it claims to solve.  The Catalyst says that "the created will always rebel against their creators", right?  Well...what does Synthesis do to stop that?  In the Extended Cut, Starchild goes on about how "synthetics seek perfection through understanding organics", and Synthesis would give them that "understanding", so they would no longer rebel against their organic creators...no, that doesn't solve a damn thing.  What's to stop people from making a new synthetic creation that doesn't care about morals or anything like that?  Does Synthesis stop that from happening at all?  Does Synthesis apply to all synthetics from this point on, even outside the green flash, no matter how their organic creators design them?  It makes.  No.  Goddamn.  _Sense._  Oh, and even the benefit of having the Reaper's knowledge isn't exclusive to Synthesis; presumably the Reapers in the Control ending would still have all that knowledge.  So Synthesis doesn't even have that going for it.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 8, 2013)

So I bought the overpriced $75 hoodie, which was on sale down to $60. Still way too expensive, but I've been wanting that hoodie for the design for a long time now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 8, 2013)

Let us know if it's comfortable.

I really want a jacket like Thane's.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2013)

Wan said:


> The Mass Effect trilogy was by no means perfect, but it was still pretty damn good, and it offered a unique experience that you really couldn't get anywhere.


Agreed



> Synthesis has the dubious honor of both being completely immoral and completely nonsensical.  It's immoral in that you are forcing a change on every living being in the galaxy without their permission.  Even if _you_ think the change is a good thing, but that in no way gives you the right to make the decision for anyone else.


Synthesis is particularly creepy because it implies a fundamental difference between organics and synthetics (which I can buy) but that the only possible solution to this problem is to forcibly meld everyone into a third kind of being (which I can't buy). By the game's logic, synthetics and organics will always fight. That's probably a correct statement. However, it ignores that organics _also _fight with each other. Shepard mends the wounds in ME3, but if history (real and in the Mass Effect universe) has taught us anything, it's that there will always be disagreements and war. Even within synthetics there are clear divisions ? look at the split within the Geth! The war against the reapers may create a peace that extends for centuries, but it's pretty much a certainty that, at some point, some species ? be they organic or synthetic ? will disagree and fight. Now, to go back to synthesis, EDI's creepy voiceover talks about how there is peace in the entire galaxy and unlimited sharing of knowledge. This, to me, implies that there's more to the synthesis than a simple blending of synthetic and organic. I don't buy that all conflict would disappear if everyone was simply made a collective ? again, if the Geth couldn't even maintain a peace within themselves, why would peace be possible for a blend of Geth-and-everything-else? IDK I know I put too much thought into this shit but I just get _such_ a creepy "one of us" vibe from the synthesis ending ? that everyone is made an ?bermensch in a utopia, but the cost is that individual thought and originality don't exist. The ending doesn't say "we all can get along now" it says "we all _think alike_ now so we get along." I think we're supposed to find it beautiful, and see that if everything that makes each organic and each synthetic is mixed together, it can create something better than the sum of its parts. I don't see it that way. I see an end result that says utopia, but really spells dystopia. Everyone is alive, but paradoxically no one is alive. It's not like the Asari, who mind-meld and give their offspring traits of other species ? this is a blending of two cultures that respects each species to create a meld that is both species and a species itself. It's taking species, grinding them down, and removing the traits of the original species to create a species that is all exactly the same. Basically this shit boils down to assimilation versus integration, with synthesis being the former. No thanks. 



Patchouli said:


> So I bought the overpriced $75 hoodie, which was on sale down to $60. Still way too expensive, but I've been wanting that hoodie for the design for a long time now.


Worth it.


----------



## Wan (Nov 9, 2013)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Synthesis is particularly creepy because it implies a fundamental difference between organics and synthetics (which I can buy) but that the only possible solution to this problem is to forcibly meld everyone into a third kind of being (which I can't buy). By the game's logic, synthetics and organics will always fight. That's probably a correct statement. However, it ignores that organics _also _fight with each other. Shepard mends the wounds in ME3, but if history (real and in the Mass Effect universe) has taught us anything, it's that there will always be disagreements and war. Even within synthetics there are clear divisions – look at the split within the Geth! The war against the reapers may create a peace that extends for centuries, but it's pretty much a certainty that, at some point, some species – be they organic or synthetic – will disagree and fight. Now, to go back to synthesis, EDI's creepy voiceover talks about how there is peace in the entire galaxy and unlimited sharing of knowledge. This, to me, implies that there's more to the synthesis than a simple blending of synthetic and organic. I don't buy that all conflict would disappear if everyone was simply made a collective – again, if the Geth couldn't even maintain a peace within themselves, why would peace be possible for a blend of Geth-and-everything-else? IDK I know I put too much thought into this shit but I just get _such_ a creepy "one of us" vibe from the synthesis ending – that everyone is made an ?bermensch in a utopia, but the cost is that individual thought and originality don't exist. The ending doesn't say "we all can get along now" it says "we all _think alike_ now so we get along." I think we're supposed to find it beautiful, and see that if everything that makes each organic and each synthetic is mixed together, it can create something better than the sum of its parts. I don't see it that way. I see an end result that says utopia, but really spells dystopia. Everyone is alive, but paradoxically no one is alive. It's not like the Asari, who mind-meld and give their offspring traits of other species – this is a blending of two cultures that respects each species to create a meld that is both species and a species itself. It's taking species, grinding them down, and removing the traits of the original species to create a species that is all exactly the same. Basically this shit boils down to assimilation versus integration, with synthesis being the former. No thanks.



I completely agree.  The irony is that it sounds just like what Saren had deluded himself into wanting back in the first Mass Effect: 

*The relationship is symbiotic.  Organic and machine intertwined, a union of flesh and steel.  The strengths of both, the weaknesses of neither.  I am a vision of the future, Shepard.  This is our destiny.  Join Sovereign and experience a true rebirth.*

Shepard's response: *I'd rather die than live like that!*

The whole "forcing organic life to merge with machines" was unconditionally portrayed as _evil_ back in the first Mass Effect.  And suddenly in Mass Effect 3 we're supposed to believe that it's the best option for all life in the galaxy?  Hell no.


----------



## Zero Mcloud (Nov 9, 2013)

Jena said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> *(1)* Synthesis is particularly creepy because it implies a fundamental difference between organics and synthetics (which I can buy) but that the only possible solution to this problem is to forcibly meld everyone into a third kind of being (which I can't buy). By the game's logic, synthetics and organics will always fight. That's probably a correct statement. However, it ignores that organics _also _fight with each other. Shepard mends the wounds in ME3, but if history (real and in the Mass Effect universe) has taught us anything, it's that there will always be disagreements and war. Even within synthetics there are clear divisions – look at the split within the Geth! The war against the reapers may create a peace that extends for centuries, but it's pretty much a certainty that, at some point, some species – be they organic or synthetic – will disagree and fight.
> ...





Wan said:


> *(3)* I completely agree.  The irony is that it sounds just like what Saren had deluded himself into wanting back in the first Mass Effect:
> 
> *The relationship is symbiotic.  Organic and machine intertwined, a union of flesh and steel.  The strengths of both, the weaknesses of neither.  I am a vision of the future, Shepard.  This is our destiny.  Join Sovereign and experience a true rebirth.*
> 
> ...



Before I begin: In no way I am pretendig to be right, your interpretation is as good as mine  I just wanted to share this perspective of mine on synthesis.

*(1)* The conflict between organic and synthetic is used for plot driving purposes in the trilogy, more so in the first game, when synthetics seem to be bad guys. As the games progress, however, even if the synthetic vs organic theme is implied everywhere, what I feel is the real nucleus of the trilogy is conflict itself, conflict between species, individuals, and oneself (decisions). I feel that the game tried to present you something more complex behind what appears evident. 
If we took only Organic vs Synthetic as the source of war, conflict, and race extintion. Synthesis between them wouldn't resolve the main problem of conflict itself, as you mention, there's conflict even between the organic species and the synthetic ones. From that point of view, Synthesis doesn't have any sense at all, as you have said. However, I feel that if you see it from the "conflict of understanding" point of view, it makes a lot more sense. Which takes me to point 2.

*(2)* As you said, I believe Synthesis implies a lot more than just a combination of synthetic and organic traits. As I understood it, the thing about conflict is that is caused by a lack of understanding. As Legion said in ME2, our forms to share information (experiences, ideas, thoughts, etc.) causes a lot of misunderstandings between living beings. I think that synthesis doesn't transform all life into a hivemind per se, as the geth, but takes it one step further. Conecting all living things but retaining all individuals. With all living things conected as that, ultimate understanding is achieved through a higher consiousness of things, so conflict dissappears. Information is shared always between indivuduals without misundestandings, information as it is. All the experiences, all the feelings, all the thoughts as they are. All species retain their characteristics and their culture, traditions and forms, but at the same time are conected, sharing everything that makes them what they are, as with individuals. That's why the "think alike" phrase is not something like "we think the same", but instead, we truly understand each other. 
Ilike to see this kind of conection much like the Eiwa concept in Avatar from James Cameron, or even the asari philosophy that we are all the universe, not because we are one, but because we are conected. 
That's why EDI say's "I am alive" aknowledging her individuality, "and I am not alone" and her conection to every one else. 

*(3)* As I said, I think Synthesis is much more than a simple merge between organic and synthetic. I think it represents more a conection than a fusion between physical characteristics.
Saren's  words came from his indoctrination, but also his hunger for power and his fear of death. Shepard's came from that perception that synthetics are bad. 
It's ironic that he, at the begining of ME2, actually died before being reborn into practically the human version of Saren with all those implants. 

At least that's what I think. 
I do accept that it needs a lot of space magic to sustain and it's a real haxx, but well, the ME series, made me feel a lot of times that we are little in comparison to many things in the universe... and that everything is posible. 

I really liked the 4 endings because, even if graphicaly they seem similar, the concept and point of view that present are unique and very rich. I just think this series has an incredible ending, whichever you choose. And that interpretation is just as valid as anyone elses.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 14, 2013)

Hoodie confirmed as comfy. Wore it outside at night. The area I live is more or less a wind tunnel. But it held up well despite both of those things. The "elite" one's stripe is actual cloth, not that stuff that's painted on. N7 logo is sewn in. I've got 2 hidden pockets inside, 2 outside at hand level, and 1 zipper pocket at chest level. So no shortage of pockets. 

I don't like how the pockets are angled though. Gonna do a DIY sewing project to add zippers to the hand level pockets. That way stuff I put in there doesn't fall out. 

All in all though, it's pretty nice. Overpriced as hell for what you get, but nice as far as gaming apparel goes. It's more subtle. 

On the downside, they should have labeled that this is _not_ a working spacesuit. Currently orbiting the Earth with my blood boiling. Thanks EA.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> On the downside, they should have labeled that this is _not_ a working spacesuit. Currently orbiting the Earth with my blood boiling. Thanks EA.





...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> On the downside, they should have labeled that this is _not_ a working spacesuit. Currently orbiting the Earth with my blood boiling. Thanks EA.



I'll alert Cerberus so they know to get ready for another Lazarus Project patient.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2013)

Dose my heart good to see this thread continuously on the front page.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 17, 2013)

This shitty thread still going on? I died a little.

//HbS


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2013)

Poor HbS, lifetime lost because a thread is still active...


----------



## Wan (Nov 17, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> This shitty thread still going on? I died a little.
> 
> //HbS



Thanks for helping to keep it going!


----------



## Jena (Nov 17, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> This shitty thread still going on? I died a little.
> 
> //HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 17, 2013)

I saw your signature and before I realized what it was, I thought it was one of Boss's picture of Kaidan's butt.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 18, 2013)

The Boss...filling my user cp with Kaidan's butt since 2011


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

